# Fläätdropteam Hennef



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2005)

So:
Die Member das Fläätdropteams Hennef haben heute mal spontan schwer geschuftet und ihr erstes Großprojekt "auf die Beine gestellt"!
Part I: Ein 10-15m langer Northshore(1. Teilstück komplette länge etwa 40-50m)

Mottos das Fläätdropteams:
-Spass ohne lange Planung
-keine langen Touren
-Streeten is cool  
-sorgfältige Memberauswahl(nur die besten!!)  
-keine Verpflichtungen
-eigener Teamwear
-erste Sponsoren schon gefunden

Will man jetzt als Member den Fläätdroppern beitreten muss man(n):
-aus Hennef oder nächster Umgebung kommen(5km umkreis)
- keine Lusche sein  
-Teilnahme erst ab 17 Jahre  
-die ganz Hardten sind sogar für uns zu hart  

Marzocchi beschreibt es am besten: Down Hill (DH) / Extreme Free Ride: This discipline is only for professional or highly skilled rider

Die Teamhomepage geht in den nächsten Wochen online

Es bedanken sich die ersten Member:
Volker K
REDKING
Lipoly


Hier jetzt die ersten Bilder der angehenden Nortshore(morgen wird fertig gebaut!)
Erste Belastungstests



"Die Mauer muss weg"!!!



Man ist die laaaaang!



Korrekte Sache!


----------



## volker k (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lars.

Ich spare mir jetzt einen ausufernden Text da ich diesen Fred ja gerade mit dir eröffnet habe , muß aber sagen das du das richtig gut hinbekmmen hast.  

Nur schade das man auf den Bildern nicht noch den Spaß sehen kann , den wir dabei gehabt haben.  


Auf das dieser Fred Spamfrei bleibt.  

Hier der link fürs Spamen : Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (2. Oktober 2005)

mehr sag ich nicht ! 
wo soll das teil denn stehen oder darf da nicht jeder druf fahren ?


----------



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2005)

meti schrieb:
			
		

> mehr sag ich nicht !



wir sind ja nochnicht fertig!!

lars


----------



## volker k (2. Oktober 2005)

meti schrieb:
			
		

> mehr sag ich nicht !
> wo soll das teil denn stehen oder darf da nicht jeder druf fahren ?



Rischtisch


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2005)

Na wenn dafür mal keiner beim Förster den Popo hinhalten muss    

Sieht aber sonst ganz gut aus - bin mal auf die "fertig-Bilder" gespannt ...


----------



## sibby08 (2. Oktober 2005)

Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurem Vorhaben und das die neuen Mitglieder auch die 5 Km Regel einhalten   (wurde ja bei den den Gründern schon gebrochen  )

Komme irgendwann mit meinem Touren Rad mal zum Gucken vorbei.
Also viel Spaß noch.

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> (wurde ja bei den den Gründern schon gebrochen  )
> 
> Komme irgendwann mit meinem Touren Rad mal zum Gucken vorbei.
> Also viel Spaß noch.
> ...



JO das waren "sondererlaubnisse"! leute die sich das verdienen können auch von weiter her ins Team
Du kannst ja auch rein kommen sibby!

Nix Tourenrad!?!? bring dein Stumpi mit und ab da rüber 


n8
lars


----------



## volker k (2. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurem Vorhaben und das die neuen Mitglieder auch die 5 Km Regel einhalten   (wurde ja bei den den Gründern schon gebrochen  )
> 
> Komme irgendwann mit meinem Touren Rad mal zum Gucken vorbei.
> ...





Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.  

Geht übrigens auch nur wenn einstimmig durch die Initiatoren abgestimmt wurde


----------



## Redking (2. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht für den Anfang!
> (wurde ja bei den den Gründern schon gebrochen  )
> 
> 
> Sibby



Sorry, Udo 
bin kein Gründer, nur Member der hart Arbeiten muss!  

Bedanke mich bei Volker & Lars dafür das ich aufgenommen wurde!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. Oktober 2005)

Glückwunsch zur Teamgründung   

Da ich wg. km-Eingrenzung als Teilnehmer ausscheide beteidige ich mich als Sponsor für den ersten Wettbewerb.

Gruß aus Reichshof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2005)

viel erfolg mit eurem team , 
ich scheide zwar aus wegen der 5km entfernung , aber reserviert mir bitte  en paar teamtrikots


----------



## dirt$tyler (3. Oktober 2005)

ihr seit schon tolle typen nein ihr seit keine luschen ihr baut ja ma die krassesten north shores überhaupt


----------



## D.S.G (3. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> -Teilnahme erst ab 17 Jahre


*arsch    
Danke das es für mich eine ausnahme gibt    
Ich helf auch bauen


----------



## volker k (3. Oktober 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> *arsch
> Danke das es für mich eine ausnahme gibt
> Ich helf auch bauen




Zu spät 

Und davon abgesehen was sind das denn für Wörter hier  ?
Also Antrag auf ausnahme abgelehnt  .


----------



## D.S.G (3. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und davon abgesehen was sind das denn für Wörter hier  ?
> Also Antrag auf ausnahme abgelehnt  .


ich spende auch nägel   


*bestech modus off


----------



## volker k (3. Oktober 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich spende auch nägel
> 
> 
> *bestech modus off





Nägel können wir ncht gebrauchen , wir bevorzugen es alles mit V2A Schrauben zu befestigen. ( Und davon habe ich noch ca. 250KG ).

Also Bestechungsversuch zwecklos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (3. Oktober 2005)

SO hier die Bilder von stufe 2!
Morgen wird noch alles schön angemalt dann isses fertig!

Erste Testfahrten haben gezeigt das Northshores richtig geil sind


----------



## volker k (3. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SO hier die Bilder von stufe 2!
> Morgen wird noch alles schön angemalt dann isses fertig!
> 
> Erste Testfahrten haben gezeigt das Northshores richtig geil sind




Yep total Klasse. Übrigens auch danke an deine Mutter für den Snack und den Kuchen   .


----------



## D.S.G (3. Oktober 2005)

top   
also ihr könnt euch das ja nochmal überlegen    
Bin sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## Splash (3. Oktober 2005)

Die Akkuschrauber vom Dienst


----------



## Redking (3. Oktober 2005)

Lars, Volker womit malen wir das an??(welche Farbe)

Hast du einen Akkufarbpistole oder brauche ich nen Pinsel???? 

Ich bedanke mich für den arbeitsreichen Nachmittag!  

Die Northshore fährt sich Klasse!  

Für's leibliche Wohl hat Lars Mutter bestens gesorgt!   

Danke hier nochmal!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.: Lars sind die inoffiziellen Fotos was geworden?


----------



## volker k (3. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, Volker womit malen wir das an??(welche Farbe)
> 
> Hast du einen Akkufarbpistole oder brauche ich nen Pinsel????
> 
> ...




Klaus natürlich haben wir eine Akkufarbpistole wir sind doch schließlich Professionell ausgestattet. 


Kein Problem wenn du langeweile hast können wir das ändern


----------



## D.S.G (3. Oktober 2005)

also meine bewerbung habe ich schon an den lars abgeschickt!


----------



## Cheetah (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Was ist hier denn (nicht) los?
Vor lauter Bauen das Spammen vergessen?


----------



## volker k (5. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Was ist hier denn (nicht) los?
> Vor lauter Bauen das Spammen vergessen?



Hallo Frank.

Für so etwas unwichtiges wie Spammen haben wir momentan keine Zeit  .
Desweiteren verweise ich auf Posting 2 in diesem Fred.


----------



## Lipoly (5. Oktober 2005)

Urbanride successfully completed

Nachwuchsmember gefunden   
2,5m ins Fläät gedroppt
ne menge spass gehabt
speed konsumiert

durchweg gelungen AUSSER das ich mich beinahe auf die fratze gelegt habe weil meine schaltung gesprungen ist(schei* shimano)  


gruß lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (5. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

schön zulesen, dass hier in der Gegend in der Richtung auch endlich mal etwas läuft. 
Hoffentlich wirds nicht so schnell zerstört, Hennef bzw. das Siebengebirge ist ja der Geburtsort aller Naturschützer sowie Paragrpahenschubser 
Ich würde mit meinen 10km bis Mehlem/Königswinter Fähre natürlich maßlos den strengsteinzuhaltenden Rahmen sprengen. Außerdem schreit mein Cube Ams jetzt schon nach einer sanfteren Gangart, aber im Winter wird dann endlich schweres Geschütz aufgefahren.
Ich wünsch Euch aufjedenfall noch viel Spass beim Bauen & Fahren, vielleicht zieht man sich mal im 7geb.

Gruß
Condor


----------



## volker k (5. Oktober 2005)

Condor schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schön zulesen, dass hier in der Gegend in der Richtung auch endlich mal etwas läuft.
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht so schnell zerstört, Hennef bzw. das Siebengebirge ist ja der Geburtsort aller Naturschützer sowie Paragrpahenschubser
> ...



Danke.  
Warten wir es mal ab wie lange die Spots ganz bleiben.  

Könnte gut sein das wir uns vieleicht mal sehen.


----------



## Lipoly (5. Oktober 2005)

Hier Bilder von mir von eben

LEIDER SIND DIE PICS VOM MONSTERDROP NIX GEWORDEN *schmoll*  
Ich mit meinem Cube





Ich mit Volkers Nitrous




An der Kirche




TREEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEE




irgendso ne treppe die um die ecke geht 





lars


----------



## volker k (5. Oktober 2005)

So hier ein paar Bilder von heute Abend :

Treppppppe






Treppen Ride






Hüpf






Ratter Ratter






Hoch hinaus


----------



## volker k (5. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Urbanride successfully completed
> 
> Nachwuchsmember gefunden
> 2,5m ins Fläät gedroppt
> ...





Kein Kommentar


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Tourenrad!?!? bring dein Stumpi mit und ab da rüber
> n8
> lars



Ääääh Du hast wohl vergessen das ich das "zivile" Stumpi mit 100mm Federweg fahre, der Klaus, der hat das (noch) mit ´nen bischen mehr Federweg  

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe hinten garkeine Dämpfung!!
und vorne 12cm Federweg

ALSO SIBBY DAS ZIEHT NICHT   


lars


----------



## Balu. (5. Oktober 2005)

Drop




Balance








Surf


----------



## Lipoly (5. Oktober 2005)

Wir könnten ja mal über eine AUfnahme von Balu ins Team nachdenken! Endlich einer ders kann 

GN8

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hinten garkeine Dämpfung!!
> und vorne 12cm Federweg
> 
> ALSO SIBBY DAS ZIEHT NICHT
> ...




... ein Versuch war es Wert  

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2005)

By the way, noch keine Foto´s von Euch in Action auf Eurer neuen Spielwiese ???
Oder waren die "Monsterdrops" auf´n Hennefer Markplatz vorab als Übung gedacht?

Sibby


----------



## volker k (6. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja mal über eine AUfnahme von Balu ins Team nachdenken! Endlich einer ders kann
> 
> GN8
> 
> lars





Ich bin dafür.


----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker & Lars,
sieht auf den Bildern nach sehr viel Spaß aus!  
Leider habe ich wieder einen Rückfall!  
So kann ich am Samstag nicht mit nach Winterberg.  


@ Sibby: Mein Rad hält den drop von 2 Metern auch nicht aus, besonders bei meinem Gewicht brauche ich nachher einen neuen LRS! Also muss ich noch warten bis das Gefährt für die heftigen Späße eingetroffen ist!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Oktober 2005)

Schade das du nicht mit kannst Klaus!

ach quark 2m hält deine schüssel aus! ich bin ja gestern die treppe an der kirche(die kleine) mit meinem komplett gedroppt und das sind 2,5m!!

gute besserung! und kram den Freeeeeed mal wieder hoch der vergammelt schon voll

lars


----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das du nicht mit kannst Klaus!
> 
> ach quark 2m hält deine schüssel aus! ich bin ja gestern die treppe an der kirche(die kleine) mit meinem komplett gedroppt und das sind 2,5m!!
> 
> ...


Neee Lars, der Rahmen und die Schwinge werden das wohl aushalten aber nicht der LRS! 

Ja, ich werde mich Samstag auch in einer Ecke verkriechen und mächtig traurig sein!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann auch Fliegen    






wollt ich nur mal so sagen  schöne Bilder Lars.. ps Samstag ist hier doch die Session in Köln fährste mit?


----------



## Lipoly (7. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch Fliegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja dat im dunkeln fliegen kann ich, sogar mit licht aber erst nach 100gramm koks und drei kästen bier     

in köln habe ich samsatg kein bock
erstmal hällt mein bike das net aus und zweitens sind mir da zu viele "kinder" dabei

lars

PS: der volker und ich fahren dahin wo der hanf blüht denn wir sind raggae biker


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

> der volker und ich fahren dahin wo der hanf blüht ...



RAUS AUS MEINEM GARTEN !!


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> RAUS AUS MEINEM GARTEN !!



Mist schon wieder aufgefallen   .


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

So.

Heute haben sich Lars und Volker mal wieder spontan zum Streeten getroffen wobei die heutige Session von ein paar zwischenfällen überschattet war.

Lars hat sich erst einmal direkt zu anfang einen ordentlichen Platten geholt den wir aber schnell wieder beseitigen konnten.

Ich hatte mir im Treppenhaus erst mal nen fetten Chainsuck eingefangen wobei es erst mal ein Kraftakt war die Kette wieder zu befreien. 
Danach sind wir noch ein wenig rumgedroppt und beim letzten Spot wollte ich von einer Treppe runterdroppen die ca. 50cm hoch ist und da hat es nur noch Schrapp gemacht und naja da baumelte es : Mein Schaltwerk.
Schnell stellte es sich raus das mein Schaltauge Fritte ist ( voll abgerissen )     .

Hier mal das Bild ( wurde mit Photohandy gemacht) :






Also Kette irgendwie rausgerissen , Bike zu einem Singlespeeder ohne Antrieb umgebaut und dann von Lars bis zu sich nach Hause abgeschleppt worden wo es direkt ins Auto von seinen Eltern ging um dann via Shuttlebus nach Hause gebracht zu werden. ( Danke noch mal an Lars und seinen Vater     )

Naja werde erst mal ohne Panzer auskommen müssen    , wobei ich ja jetzt erst recht einen Grund habe mir noch ein Dirt-Bike zu kaufen


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Ach das hätte ich fast noch vergessen :

Kurz nach 20:00 Uhr haben wir sogar noch eine besoffene Taube getroffen.  






( auch das Bild wurde wieder mit dem Handy gemacht )


----------



## patrese (7. Oktober 2005)

hallo jungs,
komme aus siegburg...
falls ihr bock habt ma zu radeln, gebt bescheid...

hatte auch schon ma mit holz gespielt, aber wohl weniger erfolg als ihr (förster). würde mir aber gerne ma euer meisterwerk anschauen.

schönen gruß aus siegburg


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

patrese schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> komme aus siegburg...
> falls ihr bock habt ma zu radeln, gebt bescheid...
> 
> ...




Übers Biken können wir mal reden , Meisterwerk kannst du auf den Bildern bestaunen.


----------



## Lipoly (8. Oktober 2005)

So hier die Bilder aus Winterberg heute!
Die story kommt gleich dazu  


lars

ich beim springen im übungspark



Volker kann auch springen!!



oder zu spät die cam abdrücken   



Räändänndängdäng



Volker am FreeCross



Jipiiiiih



cooooooool


----------



## volker k (9. Oktober 2005)

Yep.

Der Ausflug war ja schon Klasse , vor allem ohne die ganze Sache 3 Wochen vorher zu " planen " um Sie dann doch abzusagen   .

Aber der Lars ist ja gerade dabei den Bericht zu schreiben.
Man(n) darf gespannt sein was wir so erlebt haben  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (9. Oktober 2005)

Bericht zum Bikeparkbesuch in Winterberg am 8.10.05

Nachdem David dochnicht mit wollte haben Volker udn ich mich dazu entschieden alleine nach Winterberg zum Biken zu fahren
Volker hatte sein Nitrous am Vortag kaputt gemacht und ich hatte Probleme mit der hinteren Felge also was machen wir? Leihbikes ausleihen

Um 8:10 Uhr ging dann die Wilde fahrt los und Volker programmierte die nette Stimme die einem den Weg sagt bis Winterberg
Das klappte auch ganz gut ausser das dieses Ding erstmal einen riesen umweg gefahren ist(schnellste route)
als wir dann irgendwann im magischen Moitzfeld auf der Autobahn waren proggte Volker das Teil auf schnellste Route um und die berechnungen der Frau ergaben das wir so 30min sparen
ALso das alles abgefahren
Irgendwann kurz vor Olpa meinte die nette Frau dann uns über wege ala´"land und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" udn so zu lotsen
haben wir auch gemacht solche Wege kamen dabei raus:





Wir uns nichts weiter gedacht und weitergefahren da diese feldweghoppelei irgendwann kein ende nam sind wir zurück auf die Hauptstraße
Alles schön und gut doch dann ne Umleitung;wollen wir mal langfahren denn wir wollen ja ankommen 
Volker biegt in die Umleitung ein; LACHKRAMPF





Ok das auch alles überstanden und Winterberg kam immer näher
Irgendwann dort angekommen( Uhrzeit etwa 9:50) schnell nen Parkplatz und zwei Leihbikes holen
LÖLÖLÖ da reingekommen in den Verleih
Am Anfang noch sehr netter typ
Was wollt ihr denn? Ja wir wollen zwei Bikes 
Was wollt ihr fahren? Alles!!  
Ich habe da nurnoch ein Downhiller  ok also ein High Octane und ein Hardy ausgeliehen
MANN IST DAS HIGH OCTANE SCHWER   
Also bezahlt und so udn ich die Leihbikes angemietet(wohlgemerkt ich bin noch keine 18 und darf Verträge abschließen?!?!?!?)
Wir mit den Leihbikes hoch zum Auto und in die Klamotten geschmissen
DOCH WAS WAR DAS?
Da kam doch grad einer mit bestimmt 40 sachen im Manal die Straße runter!!!  Volker-->voll depri drauf *auchwil*
Ok da sind wir irgendwann drüber weg gekommen und haben uns dann mal richtung Funride aufgemacht!
"DAS EVIL EYE UND DIE FUNRIDE ELEMENTE sind mit Leihbikes gesperrt"     
  Warum sind wir denn hierhin gekommen??
OK dann mal die Funride strecke runter und den Freecross mitgenommen
Coole sache! die sprünge werden immer besser und der speed auch
dann mim lift hoch und mehrmals sixcross-->fun ride-->freecross runter
Mit den Bikes haben wir uns abgewechselt
Dann die Idee "lass dochmal die Downhillstrecke runterballern"
Gesagt getan
Alle drops umfahren weil wir wollten ja die Leihbikes nicht kaputt machen  ich war vor volker und dann beim umfahren von nem riesendrop-->am hinterrad nur schepper paff knirsch rumms       ich hatte am Octane das Schaltauge abgerissen(wie bei volker am freitag auch) nur hat sich am HIGH Octane dannnoch der umwerfer und die Kette mit den speichen angefreundet und Sowit waren:
5 speichen
ein Xt Umwerfer
Ein schaltauge
und ein Bowdenzug einfach abgerissen bzw. gebraochen

SCHEI*E was machen wir jetzt ? alles gangbar machen und hochschieben!
Was für Blöde blicke aus dem Lift aber egal!
Oben angekommen am Verleihhaus
Die Stimmung der Typen änderte sich drastisch als die sahen was mit dem bike loswar!
sie wollten das jetzt eben reparieren!
wir 1,5stunden gewartet vor der tür dann meinte der typ er hätte keine schaltaugen mehr :kotz: aber wir könnten ein zweites hardy haben





Ok das haben wir gemacht udn sind dann alles ausser die Downhill sau oft runtergeknallt immer mit dem gedanken nicht nochwas zu schreddern!
auf einmal bei mir am HArdy ein riesen Knall und der schlauch hatten nen dicken Snakebite :kotz:
Also Volker hochgefahren und ersatz geholt
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten alles MOntiert und mit nochmehr Angst im rücken weitergefahren
Volker taten jetzt die Hände weh wegen der schei* gabel an seinem hardy und wir sind nochwas im Übungspark gesprungen und haben Bilder gemacht

Dann sind wir hoch zum Auto gefahren und haben uns Umgezogen und abfahrbereit gemacht
Jetzt kam das schlimmste
Da tischt der Penner mir die Rechnung auf, 137 EURO!!!!!!!!!
Volker erstmal mit dem ANgefangen zu diskutieren aber der hatte kein Bock dazu
seine KOmmentare wofür ich dem das ganze high octane auf den kopf hauen könnte:

Ein abgerissenes schaltauge kommt nicht von alleine,
Er wäre lange genug im geschäft um das zu beurteilen

Leihbikes sind nciht dafür da seine eigenen zu schonen und die des Bikeparks kaputt zu machen

Dann wollte der das Geld in BAR haben? NICHT MIT MIR das kriegtdie Haftpflicht oder der Anwalt vorgelegt
Also der Typ Voll sickig "dann Überweis es SCHNELLSTMÖGLICH" 

Also wir da raus"EINMAL UND NIEWIEDER"

Dann auf den Weg nachhause gemacht und noch in Siegen beim Mäcces vorbei 

Das war der Tag in Winterberg!

Die Leihbikes da sind TOTALER SCHROTT und für den Verkauf ab 15.10. VIEL zu teuer
Die Liftkarten sind wenn man Leihbikes hat auch zu teuer da man die interessanten sachen nicht fahren darf

Am Schönen Wochenendtagen ist sauviel los

WENN wir da nochmal hinfahren sollten: Mit mind. Drei Leuten UND unseren Eigenen Bikes

Fazit: Der Tag hat sich nciht gelohnt ich habe wenn weder Versicherung oder sonstwer zaht 200eus dagelassen!

gruß lars


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2005)

Hört sich jetzt nicht so gut an, mit dem, was Ihr in Winterberg erlebt habt. 

Die müssten aber doch den Hinweis auf das Nichtbefahren diverser Strecken mit Leihbikes schon am Verleih hinweisen, weil sonst ist das ja Beschiss...


----------



## Lipoly (9. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich jetzt nicht so gut an, mit dem, was Ihr in Winterberg erlebt habt.
> 
> Die müssten aber doch den Hinweis auf das Nichtbefahren diverser Strecken mit Leihbikes schon am Verleih hinweisen, weil sonst ist das ja Beschiss...



Stand auch am Verleihäuschen aber nur da mit den Evil Eyes nicht mit den Fun Ride!!
Ausserdem wenn die das im Internet geschrieben hätten wären wir da garnicht erst hingefahren!

lars


----------



## volker k (9. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Stand auch am Verleihäuschen aber nur da mit den Evil Eyes nicht mit den Fun Ride!!
> Ausserdem wenn die das im Internet geschrieben hätten wären wir da garnicht erst hingefahren!
> 
> lars





Rischtisch


----------



## volker k (9. Oktober 2005)

Und zum Thema Leihbike abverkauf :
Die Bikes sind sowas von fertig und runtergelutscht also dafür würd ich noch nicht mal 1  ausgeben.

Aber naja , man lernt halt draus.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi Lars

Wir waren ja auch schon in Winterberg und haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ziemlich übles Material. 
Einerseits darf man nicht auf die Northshore-Geschichten....aber andererseits kann man über den Downhillkurs und über die Drops fliegen. Da kriegt das Material auch ganz schön was mit.

Mit den 137 find ich auch ziemlich übel: Immerhin ist das ausleihen nicht gerade billig....und mit solchen Schäden, wie du sie hattest müssen die Betreiber wohl rechnen.


----------



## Lipoly (9. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> Mit den 137 find ich auch ziemlich übel: Immerhin ist das ausleihen nicht gerade billig....und mit solchen Schäden, wie du sie hattest müssen die Betreiber wohl rechnen.



warscheinlich desshalb diese geilen E-Teilepreise  

lars


----------



## volker k (9. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> 
> Wir waren ja auch schon in Winterberg und haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ziemlich übles Material.
> ...




Wobei ich das am bödesten fand. Gerade deswegen sind wir j ada hin gefahren  .

Hätten die ja ruhig in die Homepage schreiben können.


----------



## Lipoly (10. Oktober 2005)

GUCKT MAL:

Volker und ich haben uns grad mal eben zum arbeiten getroffen und die LAndung für den 1,7m hohen drop von der Northshore gebaut!

Verwendet wurden:
Zwei Rote Ringsteine von Papa um die grobe form vorzugeben
eine Eisenbahnschwelle als oberkante mit da die erde nicht so abgefetzt wird

eine spitzhacke
drei spaten
zwei schaufeln
eine schubkarre
zwei lampen
UND EIN RADIO

Die Ringsteine zuerst hin mit man ein bisschen die form hat und dann erstmal 10schubkarren erde drauf
dann etwas geshaped und nochmal 3karren erde drauf

dann war das ganze so um 19:45 fertig und ist so 70cm hoch und 1,2m breit

Viel Schlepperei aber es hat sich gelohnt
Seht selbst(dreht hat euren kopf um 90° gegen den uhrzeigersinn   )





Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ihr beiden,
habe heute auch geschuftet!
Habe jetzt für die Erweiterung schon etwas Holz!
Einige Stämme sin zwar etwas schwerer aber zu zweit oder dritt länger tragbar!
Habe Sie ja fast allein zurechtgelegt!  
Schön was ihr gebaut habt!   Jeden weitern Kommentar verkneife ich mir jetzt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (10. Oktober 2005)

Und vom Bauer die Knollen sind jetzt nur noch halb in der Erde   
Aber die Schufterei hat sich gelohnt.  

Und für morgen hat sich Prominenter besuch angekündigt : Michael @ Delgado


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und vom Bauer die Knollen sind jetzt nur noch halb in der Erde
> Aber die Schufterei hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Und für morgen hat sich Prominenter besuch angekündigt : Michael @ Delgado


Wann, wo, ich komme auch!                 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (10. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wann, wo, ich komme auch!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Uhrzeit und Ort hat er noch nicht bekannt gegeben.
Wird wohl so eine kurzfristige sache sein.


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

So gestern haben sich spontan Lars @ Lipoly , Klaus @ Redking und Volker @ Volker k getroffen um an der Northshore weiterzubauen.

Erst einmal wurden noch ungefähr 25 Schubkarren Erde zu unserem Landehügel rangekarrt und planiert , zwischenzeitlich wurde die Landezone im größeren Umkreis von Dornenranken und anderen unnützen sachen befreit.

Das geschafft wurde die fortsetzung der weiteren Streckenführung festgelegt und abgesegnet.

Als es dunkel war hat unser Magen eine Eilmeldung losgeschickt die lautete :

HUNGER , ICH WILL PIZZA

Also Telefon geschnappt und Pizza bestellt. Gemütlich gegessen noch ein wenig Spaß gehabt und dann ging es nach Hause.

Und wer war nicht da ?

MICHAEL @ Delgado , hat aber hinterher eine SMS geschickt und lies sich entschuldigen.

So das wars , bis dann


----------



## D.S.G (12. Oktober 2005)

habt ihr bilder von der landung    hört sich ja gut an    würde gerne helfen kommen , jedoch gehts nicht wegen meinen knie (verletzt)! 

http://ddd.parlaris.de/ meldet euch da mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

So ich komme morgen so zwischen 17:30 -18:00 mit dem Holz!  
Leider dann ohne Rad!  

Meine Schwester hat mich noch um einen gefallen gebeten,
deswegen nicht früher!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2005)

Darf ich Euch den Klaus für morgen Nachmittag mal abwerben?
B_a_H tourt im Altenberger Raum und ich mit ihm   

Gruß


----------



## Flatdroper (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei euch um Aufnahme.
Ich denke von der Aktion her kann ich eigentlich 
gut mithalten und der Name passt ja eh schon.
Könnt euch ja mal meine Fotos anschauen und 
dann zürüchmailen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Flatdroper


----------



## Flatdroper (15. Oktober 2005)

Sorry Leute 
habe gesehen,dass Hennef von Bonn für mich zu weit weg ist!!!
Müßt wohl ohne mich auskommen!


----------



## Beach90 (15. Oktober 2005)

wofür gibt es denn den telekom express ?


----------



## Flatdroper (15. Oktober 2005)

Wenn man damit bis zu euch kommt ist das ja was anderes.


----------



## volker k (15. Oktober 2005)

Flatdroper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man damit bis zu euch kommt ist das ja was anderes.


Zumindest schon mal bis nach Siegburg und von da aus mit der Bahn nach Hennef , oder halt mit dem Bike


----------



## Flatdroper (15. Oktober 2005)

Wie lange braucht man denn mit dem Bike?


----------



## volker k (15. Oktober 2005)

Flatdroper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange braucht man denn mit dem Bike?



wenn du schnell bist 10 min , aber realistisch gesehen würde ich sagen so ca. 15-20min.


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

SO HIer neue Northshorebilder


Gleich kommen auch bestimmt noch die Bilder von Volker vom gesterigen GLWGUE

MFG Lars

PS: keine Kommentare zu der grottigen Bildquali(ist handy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit.

So hier der 2te Teil des Berichts für Gestern.

Nachdem Lars und ich noch wie die Irren 30 Schubkarren Erde verarbeitet haben und min. 60m² Dornenranken entfernt haben stellten wir fest das wir dringend mehr Holz für unsere Northshore brauchen. Also was tun ? Wir gehen einfach einen Baum im Garten fällen.  

So sah er vorher aus :







Und so als wir fertig mit ihm waren   






Danach sind wir noch schnell mit Klaus der in der zwischenzeit auch gekommen war in den Baumarkt gefahren um noch ca. 100m   Hasendraht zu holen.Das geschafft beschlossen wir die Leinwand für unsere Northshore einweihungsfeier zu montieren :






Beim geniesen diverser Bike DVD´s und wohliger Wärme von der Feuertonne  






Wobei diese Leinwand noch einen weiteren Vorteil hatte : Verkehrsberuhigung pur , alle Autos sind fast stehen geblieben um zuzusehen   ( Man sah das Bild schon von der Hauptstraße aus ((sind ca 900m bis dorthin)) .

Und zum Schluß noch der Größenvergleich : Leinwand 6 x 4,5 Meter davor Klaus  






Alles in allem ein gelungener Abend , und die Pizza war auch Klasse.
Ein Dank auch noch mal an Lars seine Eltern die uns freundlicherweise Ihren Garten und Gartenzaun zur verfügung gestellet haben  .


P.S.: Nachruf
        Die arme Kleine Feuertonne hat den Abend leider nicht überlebt , Ihr ist
        doch zu heiß geworden und einfach weggeschmolzen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

_ R E S P E K T !!!  _


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> _ R E S P E K T !!!  _




Wofür


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür



Für die Idee und Umsetzung!


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Idee und Umsetzung!


Hihi vor allem ohne eigenen Fred dafür und 3 Wochen Planung um es dann doch abzusagen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi vor allem ohne eigenen Fred dafür und 3 Wochen Planung um es dann doch abzusagen



Ich meinte eher die Leinwand


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eher die Leinwand


Yep.
Das meinte ich ja auch damit von wegen :

Leinwandbau für einweihungsparty , wie geht es nun weiter Fred


----------



## DJ_Flyer (16. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
Erstmal´n fetten Respekt zu eurer North-Shore-Idee und deren Umsetzung!
Möge dieses Projekt von den Naturschützern und ähnlichem Gesindel verschont bleiben!
Ich komme aus Blankenberg und bastel gerade mein Bike zusammen. Wäre wirklich nice euch bei gelegenheit mal persönlich kennenzulernen!

Greetz,
Hauke "Flyer"


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

DJ_Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Erstmal´n fetten Respekt zu eurer North-Shore-Idee und deren Umsetzung!
> Möge dieses Projekt von den Naturschützern und ähnlichem Gesindel  verschont bleiben!
> Ich komme aus Blankenberg und bastel gerade mein Bike zusammen. Wäre wirklich nice euch bei gelegenheit mal persönlich kennenzulernen!
> ...



Die haben da gottseidank nichts zu sagen  .

Warum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_Flyer (16. Oktober 2005)

Aha! Privatgelände?


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

DJ_Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Privatgelände?




Yep.


----------



## DJ_Flyer (16. Oktober 2005)

Wie groß ist das Areal ungefähr?


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

DJ_Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß ist das Areal ungefähr?





Och ziemlich groß


----------



## DJ_Flyer (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich werde echt neugierig!!! Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so wahnsinnig lange bis ich endlich noch die fehlenden teile für mein Bike bekomme!


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

DJ_Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde echt neugierig!!! Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so wahnsinnig lange bis ich endlich noch die fehlenden teile für mein Bike bekomme!




Wartezeit fördert nur die Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_Flyer (16. Oktober 2005)

Allerdings! Nur kann es auch irgendwann fast zur Qual werden!!!   Will endlich wieder biken! Hab, was das Mouintainbiken betrifft bestimmt fast zwei Jahre ausgesetzt. Und jetzt kribbelt es übelst!!!


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

DJ_Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings! Nur kann es auch irgendwann fast zur Qual werden!!!   Will endlich wieder biken! Hab, was das Mouintainbiken betrifft bestimmt fast zwei Jahre ausgesetzt. Und jetzt kribbelt es übelst!!!




Ja dann komm mal was öfter online und mach dein Panzer startklar dann hohlen mir dich ma ab! ich denke einer Aufnahme ins Fläätdropteam wäre nachdenkbar

mfg
lars


----------



## Splash (16. Oktober 2005)

Hey das wird ja langsam n richtiger Vergnügungspark - sauber Jungs    




			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PS: keine Kommentare zu der grottigen Bildquali(ist handy)


Dafür sind die aber ganz OK, bzw ich hab auch schon andere gesehen


----------



## Cheetah (16. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür sind die aber ganz OK, bzw ich hab auch schon andere gesehen



Kennt einer den neuen PS Filter 'kfl'? Kommt offiziell erst mit Photo Shop CS3 raus!


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt einer den neuen PS Filter 'kfl'? Kommt offiziell erst mit Photo Shop CS3 raus!



Den gibst doch mit ein paar umständen schon!

-Layout markieren
-Layout einfärben
-Layout in Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz einfärben
-dann noch eben ein paar weiße punkte rein und fertig

MFG lars


----------



## volker k (17. Oktober 2005)

So dem nächsten Fernsehabend im Garten steht auch nichts mehr im Wege  .
Habe heute die neue Feuertonne geholt  .

Auf das Sie uns lange Warme Abende spendiert


----------



## Redking (17. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So dem nächsten Fernsehabend im Garten steht auch nichts mehr im Wege  .
> Habe heute die neue Feuertonne geholt  .
> 
> Auf das Sie uns lange Warme Abende spendiert



Hi Volker,
habt ihr die Leinwand gut verstaut?
Wenn ihr dieses WE etwas macht wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!
Ich bin Freitags und Samstags schon verplant!
Muss auch noch schauen wie ich das Problem mit dem Antrieb am Bike löse!  

Und das Tönnchen schon abgefackelt??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (17. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ch viel Spaß!
> Ich bin Freitags und Samstags schon verplant!
> Muss auch noch schauen wie ich das Problem mit dem Antrieb am Bike löse!


Kann man helfen? Was ist denn genau los?


----------



## Lipoly (18. Oktober 2005)

Fahrradfahren evtl. ja aber Party denke ich mal eher nicht da mein Opa eben gestorben ist und ich nicht wirklich Bock auf Party habe                     

lars


----------



## Lipoly (19. Oktober 2005)

Soo
Der Frust ist etwas überwunden solange man nicht dran denkt  

Grade ein Bild von meinem neuen Bike bekommen! Wird in den nächsten Tagen losgeschickt

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Soo
> Der Frust ist etwas überwunden solange man nicht dran denkt
> 
> Grade ein Bild von meinem neuen Bike bekommen! Wird in den nächsten Tagen losgeschickt
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Lars.  


Hier ist meins, kommt erst KW 47/48  




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (19. Oktober 2005)

@Klaus

Hast du dir echt son Chopper gekauft? Hätteste beser in ein Cowan angelegt   

Lars


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus
> 
> Hast du dir echt son Chopper gekauft? Hätteste beser in ein Cowan angelegt
> 
> Lars


Lars das ist ein Taxi!  
Irgendwie muss ich dem Arbeitsamt doch mal eine Existensgründeridee vorlegen!
Mach mich damit selbstständig!  

Gruß 
Klaus

P.S.: Das Switch kommt doch auch noch!


----------



## volker k (19. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars das ist ein Taxi!
> Irgendwie muss ich dem Arbeitsamt doch mal eine Existensgründeridee vorlegen!
> Mach mich damit selbstständig!
> 
> ...



Wat läuft denn bei dir gerade für ein Film ab


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Soo
> Der Frust ist etwas überwunden solange man nicht dran denkt
> 
> Grade ein Bild von meinem neuen Bike bekommen! Wird in den nächsten Tagen losgeschickt
> ...





Sckick, ein rotes KTM mit Deore


----------



## Xexano (20. Oktober 2005)

Erstmal 'n "Hi" an die Hennefer... 

geile Northshore die ihr da gebastelt habt! Da juckts einem richtig, das auch auszuprobieren... 

Wollt ihr nicht nochmal diese 5 km Beschränkung überdenken?   
Bin ja nur 20 km weit wech von eurer Location. 

Aber    dass es einige Leutz i.d. Nähe gibt, die genauso verrückt sind wie ich...   

Greetz aus Windeck!


----------



## Lipoly (20. Oktober 2005)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal 'n "Hi" an die Hennefer...
> 
> geile Northshore die ihr da gebastelt habt! Da juckts einem richtig, das auch auszuprobieren...
> 
> ...



JAJA die 5km kann mann aber nur durch bezahlung von 100liter bier,27 frauen und 500 Bike  DVDs überdenken     

In WIndeck gibst doch genug die Fahrrad fahn(KGB Fahrer,Beach90.....)

lars


----------



## Xexano (20. Oktober 2005)

Vergiss es, ich werde die Sachen selber konsumieren...    

Ich bitte mal um Aufklärung von diesen... "Vereine"! 

Und nein, es sollen keine CC/Rennrädler sein! Ich rede von purem Freeriden


----------



## Lipoly (20. Oktober 2005)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es, ich werde die Sachen selber konsumieren...
> 
> Ich bitte mal um Aufklärung von diesen... "Vereine"!
> 
> Und nein, es sollen keine CC/Rennrädler sein! Ich rede von purem Freeriden



schick per PM mal deine ICQ nummer doer den skype nick wenn du das hast dann erklähre ich dir mal erklärbäääääääärtypisch den verein

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_Flyer (21. Oktober 2005)

Juhhhuuuuuu!!! Ein Ende des Aufbaus meines Bikes ist in Sicht!!! Hab heute endlich die Angebots-Bestätigung für die noch fehlenden Teile erhalten. Voll fett!!! Hab´s geschafft, die ohnehin schon reduzierte Shiver DC nochmal um 10% im Preis zu drücken!   

Und danke für den Einwurf über eine Mitgliedschaft in eurem Flätdrop-Team nachzudenken. Würde mich geehrt fühlen!   

Greetz,
Flyer


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, aber soll das ein Drop sein?
Die Landung wär dann doch wohl ein wenig falsch positioniert, wenn ich mich nicht irre

 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## volker k (22. Oktober 2005)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber soll das ein Drop sein?
> Die Landung wär dann doch wohl ein wenig falsch positioniert, wenn ich mich nicht irre


[/QUOTE]



Wie heißt das Team ?  

Der Landehügel ist nur Show


----------



## Lipoly (22. Oktober 2005)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber soll das ein Drop sein?
> Die Landung wär dann doch wohl ein wenig falsch positioniert, wenn ich mich nicht irre




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten    

Bau erstmal was vergleichbares in DEINEM Garten  und fahre mit ner CC-Flitsche runter dann sehen wir weiter

MFG
Lars


----------



## Xexano (22. Oktober 2005)

Zwiebel hat Recht mit seiner Aussage. Der Landehügel sollte eigentlich 1/2 bis 1 m weiter nach vorne. Man segelt ja auch ne gewisse Distanz durch die Luft. 

Und: Flatdroppen ist nicht so gut... immer lieber einen sanften Abfangshügel!


----------



## Lipoly (22. Oktober 2005)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Zwiebel hat Recht mit seiner Aussage. Der Landehügel sollte eigentlich 1/2 bis 1 m weiter nach vorne. Man segelt ja auch ne gewisse Distanz durch die Luft.



Sagmal denkt ihr alle ich(wir) sind BLÖÖÖÖÖD?
Das Bild ist vom ersten dreckshaufen als die verbreiterung die oben dran ist grade neu waren
Leider kann man in 2stunden keine 5qm erde bewegen mit schaufel und spaten!
Die hüge sind im mom KOMPLETT anders aus

Ausserdem bedenkt einfach mla das man nciht mit 40sachen angeschossen kommt sondern fast steht am absprung

SOOO genug gemekkert

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2005)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

>


[/QUOTE]

Ich hätte da am Farbton und am Geschmack der Erde noch was auszusetzen ....


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

Das Fläätdropteam hat jetzt sein eigenes Forum!

Klickst du hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Es


----------



## volker k (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fläätdropteam hat jetzt sein eigenes Forum!
> 
> Klickst du hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Es


Während andere Teams noch am diskutieren sind wie die Web Site heißen soll


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2005)

ihr seit ja ehe die schnellsten , weitesten und flääääääätesten   
was macht die teamwear?


----------



## volker k (29. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit ja ehe die schnellsten , weitesten und flääääääätesten
> was macht die teamwear?



Team ist jetzt vollzählig und die Konfektionsgrößen stehen auch fest. Sponsoren sind verpflichtet und nächsten Monat gibbet die Klamotten!!!


----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Team ist jetzt vollzählig und die Konfektionsgrößen stehen auch fest. Sponsoren sind verpflichtet und nächsten Monat gibbet die Klamotten!!!


----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

So heute haben sich in Hennef Lars , Stefan und Volker zum Streeten getroffen. Es wurden einige Spots angefahren und jede menge spaß gehabt. Balu hat uns dann mal gezeigt wie man so ein komisches Tier befahren kann und wie wild auf dem Hinterrad rumhüpft    . Als es dann zum ende zuging entschloß Volker sich spontan zu Hause Waffeln zu backen und einen kleinen Kaffeeklatsch abzuhalten ( wo natürlich auch gelästert wurde  genaueres im Fläätdrop Forum            ).

Also alles zusammen ein super gelungener Nachmittag  .


----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

Wobei einen Nachteil hatte der Nachmittag :

Ich muß jetzt erst mal den Bikeladen Plündern um mein Dirt Bike aufzubauen.


----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich wurde gerade als DEKADENT über Skype abgestempelt nur weil ich am Überlegen bin evtl. doch lieber ein Singlespeed Trialer aufzubauen


----------



## Balu. (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde an einem Singlespeed Trialer ÜBERHAUPTNIX dekandent !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde an einem Singlespeed Trialer ÜBERHAUPTNIX dekandent !




Danke , Balu.   

Könntest du das auch diesem Jungen Schniffling im Skype sagen


----------



## Balu. (30. Oktober 2005)

Hab kein Skype    werde in mal anicqen !!


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

musste leider gerade das an dietz funworld abschicken da ich doch ein bisschen depri bin:




> soo habe das bike heute über die tour bewegt!
> fährt sich wie ein sofa doch alles was über 30km tour geht dazu noch recht viel auf asphalt ist nur schwer fahrbar
> bin dafür eben nochmal in der city gewesen und bin ein bisschen in den hochwasser schutzwall gedroppt-->man merkt ja bei der landung fast garnix ausser das man wieder langsamer wird :-D
> 
> ...


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> musste leider gerade das an dietz funworld abschicken da ich doch ein bisschen depri bin:



Schade das trübt die Freude an einem neuen Bike. Ich hoffe das alles in Ordnung gebracht wird. 
Mmmh normal ziehe ich immer bei sowas die A... Karte. Bisher gibt es an meinem nix zu meckern (wundert mich selber). 

Good Luck!

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

Naja habe den Stinker erstmal schlafen gelegt! evtl. putze ich gleich noch was wenn man das im Bett liegend kann 






Lars

PS: Kein Kommentar zu den schei* Aufklebern auf dem nachttisch! der ist noch von meinem kleinen bruder der hat den nciht mitgenommen als er auf den speicher gezogen ist


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten
> 
> Bau erstmal was vergleichbares in DEINEM Garten  und fahre mit ner CC-Flitsche runter dann sehen wir weiter
> 
> ...



Tollen Umgangston habt Ihr hier drauf   
war lediglich ne Frage und den Drop springt mein dreijähriger Sohn mit`m Bobbycar


----------



## Lipoly (2. November 2005)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Tollen Umgangston habt Ihr hier drauf
> war lediglich ne Frage und den Drop springt mein dreijähriger Sohn mit`m Bobbycar




Naja wenn man sauer ist über Leute die versuchen den Erklärbär zu machen(das darf nur einer!) und selber nix hinkriegen springt das schonmal raus   

Das mim Bobbycar will ich sehn! ich spende dann auch ne Kiste Flüssignahrung für die ausgefallenen Zähne   

lars


----------



## Redking (4. November 2005)

Hallo,
da Lars seine Tour nicht großartig ankündigt tue ich das mal für ihn!  

Die Tour hier!!! 



Gruß
Klaus

P.s.: Bin leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei!


----------



## Lipoly (5. November 2005)

DANKEEEEEEE KLAUS


hab schonal für morgen geübtmit kona rider zusammen

guckst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DANKEEEEEEE KLAUS
> 
> 
> hab schonal für morgen geübtmit kona rider zusammen
> ...



Ähhm her Admin Kollege , kommse doch mal ins FDT-Hennef Forum.

Herr Lipoly bitte an Kasse 2


----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DANKEEEEEEE KLAUS
> 
> 
> hab schonal für morgen geübtmit kona rider zusammen
> ...



Hi Folks

man ihr hattet aber Spaß in den Rheinauen!  

Gutes Video    ich glaube aber ich habe das falsche Programm denn bei mir ist die Bildqualität schon übel!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. November 2005)

Nettes Viedeo Lars. Aber ich glaub das werden wir morgen noch ein wenig toppen , oder  . ( Diese aussage ist natürlich unverbindlich und ohne Gewähr )


----------



## Lipoly (5. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Viedeo Lars. Aber ich glaub das werden wir morgen noch ein wenig toppen , oder  . ( Diese aussage ist natürlich unverbindlich und ohne Gewähr )



DAS HEIßT DU KOMMST MORGEN MIT?

Beachte aber das wir von Siegburg aus starten und ne halbe stunde früher als geplant


lars


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (5. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DANKEEEEEEE KLAUS
> 
> 
> hab schonal für morgen geübtmit kona rider zusammen
> ...


Was habzt ihrz denn geübzt???
Boh suchtz euchz ne Frauz ihr Schweinchinz !

Greetz Susi


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (5. November 2005)

Susi=Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Was habzt ihrz denn geübzt???
> Boh suchtz euchz ne Frauz ihr Schweinchinz !
> 
> Greetz Susi




Halo Schvester.

Die wisen doch gahr nichtwas di damitt anfangen sollenn. Depen.



Greetz

Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Hallo die Fläätdropper waren heute unterwegs!

Heute bei wunderschönem Wetter und verkaufsoffenem Sonntag wurde die Kreisstadt Siegburg gerockt!  

Nette Videos entstanden am Michelsberg und andern Drops oder Trepps!

Dabei war das Kernteam!  
volker [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

DJ Flyer haben wir auch getroffen beim Geschenkekauf!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

video ist fertig!
link kommt gleich


lars


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> video ist fertig!
> link kommt gleich
> 
> 
> lars



Na mach schon.


----------



## D.S.G (6. November 2005)

video video video video video video video video video video video  ...


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

ich feile am richtigen codec der klappt

lars

es ist aber in ein paar min soweit


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

HIER DAS VIDEO:

http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/siegburg1.mov


gruß lars


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

So habe das Fläätdrop Hennef Team beim WP angemeldet .

Meldet euch jetzt bitte an : Klaus , Lars , Michael und Stefan.

Klick


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So habe das Fläätdrop Hennef Team beim WP angemeldet .
> 
> Meldet euch jetzt bitte an : Klaus , Lars , Michael und Stefan.
> 
> Klick




wenn mir mal einer sagen könnte WOOOOOOOOO


lars


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> HIER DAS VIDEO:
> 
> http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/siegburg1.mov
> 
> ...


Kann ich mir das nich genauso wie bei dem letzten Video downloaden??
Denn jetzt höre ich nur die Musik!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir das nich genauso wie bei dem letzten Video downloaden??
> Denn jetzt höre ich nur die Musik!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Bei mir klappts auch nicht  


LARS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

bei david gehts

lars

ich brenns euch in DVD quali auf cd oder probiert mla VLCplayer

ich bin pennen 
n8


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> bei david gehts
> 
> lars
> 
> ...




Nacht Lars.


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> bei david gehts
> 
> lars
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht Lars,


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. November 2005)

Morgäääähn.

Nur noch mal zur erinnerung für die Member vom Fläätdropteam Hennef :

WP eintragen marsch marsch.


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäääähn.
> 
> Nur noch mal zur erinnerung für die Member vom Fläätdropteam Hennef :
> 
> WP eintragen marsch marsch.




Wir führen   

** jetzt nicht mehr (13:10 Uhr) **

Klaus,

ein Punkt? 

Ich hoffe Du machst nur 'ne Pause!!  





Hoffe, Lars ist, wie Volker und ich, mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren...


----------



## Redking (7. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir führen
> 
> ** jetzt nicht mehr (13:10 Uhr) **
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,
da ich hier nicht vorhabe zu Lügen ist es nur ein Punkt!
Denn ich könnte auch Sachen reinschreiben wie andere: 5:02h für 22Km und so 20 Punkte kassieren!   Wer 1 Kilometer in dreizehn Minuten schafft! Respekt! Der schiebt wohl eher sein Rad!
Mache ich demnächst auch! Dann schaffe ich jeden Tag 96 Punkte da ich mir ein Fingerrad baue!  

Seid Ehrlich 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. November 2005)

Brrrrrrrrr. 

War das ein Schmuddel Wetter heute


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Brrrrrrrrr.
> 
> War das ein Schmuddel Wetter heute



Bis halb sieben war bei uns trocken.

Und gerade kommt die Sonne wieder raus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2005)

*Heute um 7:57 Uhr steht das Fläätdrop-Team Hennef erstmals auf dem Treppchen*!   


... fragt sich nur wie lange ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (11. November 2005)

Stand 18:16 Uhr

3. Fläätdropteam Hennef 182 Pkt.


----------



## volker k (11. November 2005)

Hallöchen.

Große Ereignisse werfen Ihre schatten voraus.  

Morgen Abend startet der Fläätdropteam-Hennef Videoabend Klappe die 2te  .

Es wird wie immer Bier in strömen fließen , ich habe einen eigenen Pizza Bäcker verpflichtet der seinen Pizzaofen dort aufbaut sowie als Liveact die Eitorfer Band ClockHouse verpflichten können ( inkl. der 5000 Watt Musikanlage sowie 10000 Watt Lichttechnik     )

Soviel zum Thema große Ereignisse wovon diesmal leider keine Bilder hier reingestelllt werden sondern nur im Fläätdropteam-Hennef Forum in der Usergalerie  .

Ach so bevor ich es vergesse : FDT-Hennef ist mit 200 Punkten auf Platz 3 ( 19:32 )


----------



## Lipoly (11. November 2005)

Von mir kommen die nächste woche keine punkte

habe mich eben ganz böse mim stinky auf die fratze gelegt! Klaus war dabei

Bin am siegburger bahnhof die treppen runter;in der mitte kurz gesprungen und habe dann die hinterradbremse gezogen;dann knallte es nurnoch und ich bin ungebremst mit richtig schön anlauf gegen den aufzug gebrettert.
Schaden
Mein geiler Lazer helm  
Am Stinky die HInterradnabe *nochmehr   *
Mein handgelenk ist verstaucht und tut tierisch weh

URSACHE:
Die schrauben der bremscheibe hatten sich losvibriert und als ich mal ordentlich die bremse zugemacht habe sind 5stück mitsammt nabengewinde rausgeflogen und eine  hat das gewindeloch in der nabe gesprengt
dann natürlich null bremsleistung und volles rohr mit schätzungswiese 40-50sachen gegen die glascheibe vom aufzug, da drangeknallt wie eine fliege bei 180 auf der autobahn gegen die frontscheibe und runtergefallen

JA ES SAH WITZIG AUS UND ICH FANDE ES AUCH WITZIG NUR ANDERE LEUTE NICHT

Habe meinen Bikehändler schon angerufen da sowas bei mir auf das Blatt der garantie gehöhrt inkl. dem helm

leider hat niemand den abdruck an der glascheibe fotografiert aber es sah/sieht noch geil aus! --> an gleis 6 in siegburg der aufzug im bahnhof unten drinne wenn einer gucken gehen will(meine schrauben,nabenteile und schnellspannerstücke liegen da auchnoch zerbröselt rum  )

meiner hand geht es soweit gut nur das sie ziemlich verstaucht ist und meine rechte gesichtshälfte solangsam ins blaugrüne wechselt    

gruß  lars der wenn das stinky wieder klaa ist erstmal keine treppen mit hinderniss unten mehr fährt


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

Aua,
mit der Hand ist böse, kann lange dauern eh die wieder wird  , obwohl, du bist ja noch jung .


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. November 2005)

Autsch, das muß weh getan haben. Einer der Gründe, warum es sich lohnt alle Schrauben in regelmäßigen Abständen zu überprüfen...


----------



## Lipoly (11. November 2005)

Naja die schrauben habe ich am sonntag sogar noch mim drehmommentschlüssel angezogen und da waren sie fast alle fest


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. November 2005)

*Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!*


----------



## Splash (11. November 2005)

Übel übel sprach der Dübel (und verschwand in der Wand) ...

Na denn mal gute Besserung und viel Glück bei der Rekla. Ich werde morgen wohl auch mal die wichtigsten Schrauben mit dem Drehmo kontrollieren (und ggf LockTide kaufen) ...


----------



## Redking (11. November 2005)

Heute 23:00 Uhr

Platz 2  fürs Team!  

Mit 237 Punkten!  

Gute Besserung Lars,

Bis morgen

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. November 2005)

moin moin

habe die nacht soweit gut überstanden ausser das ich nicht wusste wie ich schlafen sollte

die linke rippenseite tut auchnoch ganz schön weh
das mit der hand ist nicht besser aber auchnciht schlimmer


----------



## Redking (12. November 2005)

*Heute um 15:10 erstmal den ersten Platz ergattert!  *























































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (12. November 2005)

Hallo Lars,

Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation!

Udo


----------



## Lipoly (13. November 2005)

DANKE DANKE!

hier ein Bild wies an der nabe aussieht(baue sie gleich mal auseinander)







lars


----------



## Splash (13. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein Bild wies an der nabe aussieht(baue sie gleich mal auseinander)



Bau mal besser nicht auseinander, sondern klär erst mal den Garantiefall mit Deinem Händler da ab. Nicht, dass der auf die Idee kommt, dass Du dann keine Garantie mehr hast oder so ...


----------



## sibby08 (13. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bau mal besser nicht auseinander, sondern klär erst mal den Garantiefall mit Deinem Händler da ab. Nicht, dass der auf die Idee kommt, dass Du dann keine Garantie mehr hast oder so ...



Michael hat recht,

mach nichts selber und besorg dir am besten noch die Teile die fliegen gegangen sind!
Mein Job ist es Garantien zu bearbeiten und wenn da einer selber an den Teilen rum schraubt sieht es schlecht aus. Das ist halt so. Als Hersteller will man ja auch wissen warum etwas kaputt gegangen ist um den Fehler in Zukunft auszu merzen. Für die Ursachenforschung braucht man die Teile dann im Original Zustand.

Viel Erfolg!

Udo


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

Hi Lars,

lass die Finger von der Narbe und schick das Ding an deinen Händler!  


Gehe jetzt ein paar Punkte einfahren!  

Bis später

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Platz 2 fürs Fläätdropteam    um 08:53 (noch)



Nabe


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

Hi Fläätdroppers,

Bernd läd ein zu folgender Tour:

Zitat: " .. nun ein Vorschlag:
Du wolltest ja mit mir mal die große Runde: Schöllerhof-Opladen - Diepentalsperre - Wupperberge - Sengbachtalsperre - Eifgenbach fahren. Willst/Kannst Du vielleicht Dein WP-Team dafür mitmotivieren - wären für Euer Team wahrscheinlich > 100 Punkte. Tereminvorschlag wäre ein Adventssonntag ab 4.12.2005, Abfahrt ca. 9.00Uhr/10.00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof oder B51 (Wann und wo paßt es Dir/Euch besser) ?"

Das Wichtigste hab' ich mal vergrößert   

Fahren wir da mit?

Also bei _gutem_ Wetter bin ich dabei.

U. A. w. g.





PS: Platz 6 z. Zt.
      ... aber immer noch so ca. 100 Plätze vor den Königsforst-Losern.


----------



## volker k (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fläätdroppers,
> 
> Bernd läd ein zu folgender Tour:
> 
> ...




Dann muß ich mal meinen Kalender zur rate ziehen , also ich würd gerne mitfahren.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muß ich mal meinen Kalender zur rate ziehen , also ich würd gerne mitfahren.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Klasse,

erpresst ..... ähhh ich meine motivierst Du auch mal die Anderen  ?

Kleiner Tip:

So Aussagen wie " .. zu 95% fahrt ihr sowieso nicht ..." treiben auch die faulsten Bike-Muffel in den Schlamm    Quod erat demonstrandum.


Geh' jetzt was das Punktekonto aufbessern. Bröltal --> Siegtal ---> usw.

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## volker k (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Platz 6 z. Zt.
> ... aber immer noch so ca. 100 Plätze vor den Königsforst-Losern.




Würde mich ja tierisch  :kotz:  wenn ich mit meinem Team auf Platz 43 dümpeln würd .


----------



## volker k (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse,
> 
> erpresst ..... ähhh ich meine motivierst Du auch mal die Anderen  ?
> 
> ...


Mach ich.

Viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## Balu. (18. November 2005)

Ich will auch wieder mit biken    !

Falls ich mein MTB bis dahin zurück habe bin ich dabei, ansonsten muss ich wohl weiter mehr Punkte über´s Rennrad reinholen.

Klettern bringt ja leider kaum Punkte...


----------



## Redking (18. November 2005)

So, ich geh jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde biken damit wir den Platz 4 kriegen!  

Okay, auch damit ich über 100 Punkte in nicht zwei Wochen habe!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (19. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fläätdroppers,
> 
> Bernd läd ein zu folgender Tour:
> 
> ...




Könnte der liebe Bernd denn diese Tour schon ims *LMB* eintragen ?????

Dann könnte ich mich auch drauf einstellen!

Nicht das es dann nicht stattfindet soll ja schon mit einigen Touren passiert sein!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte der liebe Bernd denn diese Tour schon ims *LMB* eintragen ?????
> 
> Dann könnte ich mich auch drauf einstellen!
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,
war zunächst als Vorschlag gemeint - Termin und Uhrzeit stehen noch nicht fest.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Heute morgen 8:00 Uhr ging es los!
> 
> Erst schnell noch über den Haustrail und dann weiter die Agger hoch!
> Durch Overath und Engelskirchen gestoppt wurde erst in Gummidorf vor Radsport Nagel!
> ...



Alles für das Forum;
Alles für  das Team;
Unser Leben für den Punkt    

Super Klaus, 34 Punkte gestern


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Alles für das Forum;
> Alles für  das Team;
> Unser Leben für den Punkt
> 
> Super Klaus, 34 Punkte gestern


@redking
Na das ist ja mal ein Super-Eintrag    (im Winterpokal):
MTB 152, 7 km.
So eine lange Tour habe ich noch nie gemacht - jetzt weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann, wenn ich Mitfahrer für meine langen Touren suche !!!  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fläätdroppers,
> 
> Bernd läd ein zu folgender Tour:
> 
> ...


Hallo Fläätdroppers,
leider gehts ja mit dem Termin nicht weiter; deshalb einmal folgender Vorschlag zur Diskussion: 

*Samstag 26.11., 10 Uhr Parkplatz Schöllerhof; Dauer ca. 5 bis 6 Stunden*.

(allerdings noch wetterabhängig: Regenwahrscheinlichkeit Samstag 26.11. > 60 %):

Würde das bei euch passen oder wird es zuviel wegen Eurer Tour am Sonntag ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fläätdroppers,
> leider gehts ja mit dem Termin nicht weiter; deshalb einmal folgender Vorschlag zur Diskussion:
> 
> *Samstag 26.11., 10 Uhr Parkplatz Schöllerhof; Dauer ca. 5 bis 6 Stunden*.
> ...



Terminlich passt's bei mir.

Wegen der An-/Abreise mit Bike komme ich aber nur bei einer realistischen Regen-Unwahrscheinlichkeit von 99%.

Gruß

Michael

Brauchst Du Smileys?


----------



## Redking (23. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fläätdroppers,
> leider gehts ja mit dem Termin nicht weiter; deshalb einmal folgender Vorschlag zur Diskussion:
> 
> *Samstag 26.11., 10 Uhr Parkplatz Schöllerhof; Dauer ca. 5 bis 6 Stunden*.
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
dann fahre ich bei dir mit!  
Denke aber bei den Temperaturen wird es eher Schnee als Regen geben!  
Muss mal schauen wie ich am besten mit dem Rad anreise!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fläätdroppers,
> 
> *Samstag 26.11., 10 Uhr Parkplatz Schöllerhof; Dauer ca. 5 bis 6 Stunden*.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
habe den Termin jetzt im LMB eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=267

Damit ihr auf die 100 Punkte kommt, müßten aber Michael und Klaus fast 4 Stunden noch jeweils An- und Abreise machen. Oder tragen sich die anderen Teammitglieder noch ein:
Volker, Lipoly?

@balu 
Hast Du eigentlich einen cycle-Crosser o.ä., mit dem Du Waldautobahnen fahren kannst?  Ggf. könnten wir dann doch die Tour (zumindest teilweise) gemeinsam machen?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (23. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe den Termin jetzt im LMB eingetragen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=267
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernd,  
Luftlinie sind es ca 24 Kilometer bis nach Altenberg! 
Wenn ich langsam fahre brauche ich dafür zwei Stunden! 

Lars will hier fahren! Und Volker werde ich mal anrufen.

Der Balu fährt nach Bitburg also wird er nicht kommen und weiterhin keine Punkte sammeln!   


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> Luftlinie sind es ca 24 Kilometer bis nach Altenberg!
> Wenn ich langsam fahre brauche ich dafür zwei Stunden!
> 
> ...


Hallo  Klaus,  
ging ja schnell  mit den Anmeldungen  . 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour (zumindest wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute).

Von Bitburg kann man doch auch mit dem Bike nach Altenberg kommen oder nicht   
Insgesamt müssen für Euer Team 25 Stunden (Netto- oder Brutto-Bikezeit ?  ) zusammenkommen, wenn wir das Ziel erreichen wollen!  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## jumpgun (23. November 2005)

ja moinsen !

komme aus neunkirchen, das kennt ihr ja vielleicht.
vielleicht kann man ja mal ne runde cruisen !
meldet euch mal bei interesse.

bis densen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. November 2005)

@all
Pünktlich um 10 Uhr heute morgen kam  Redking/Klaus mit dem MTB angeradelt (hatte von zu Hause schon 38 km/2 Stunden in den Beinen)    .
Die anderen Interessenten an der Tour hatten leider (wetterbedingt ?  ) abgesagt. Allerdings war es zum Teil auch mehr eine Skitour als eine MTB-Tour.
Wir sind wie angekündigt am Wiehbach lang nach Opladen - da es fast nur eben war, konnten wir dieses Stück sehr gut fahren. Von Opladen gings dann an der Wupper lang zur Diepentalsperre (die Trails zur Diepentalsperre ließ ich wegen der Wetterverhältnisse aus). An der Wupper war so gut wie kein Schnee mehr, während in Burscheid ca. 10 cm Schnee lag. An der Diepentalsperre entschieden wir uns, die Tour abzukürzen. Ich wollte mir dann doch noch ein paar Trails ansehen (keine ganz glückliche Entscheidung: es war aufgrund der Schneeverhältnisse mehr ein Schieben als ein Fahren) und wir sind zur Lambertsmühle gefahren und von dort weiter bis Blecher.
Nach 2,5 Stunden verließ ich dann Klaus in Holz, der noch bis Troisdorf zurückradeln mußte   - dafür gibt es viele WP-Punkte; die 100 Punkte, wie angekündigt, weigerte sich Klaus allerdings überraschenderweise  alleine für Team zu holen.
Klaus, ich hoffe Du bist gut (und halbwegs warm) zu Hause angekommen!
Bei Interesse schreibe ich die Tour bei besserem Wetter noch einmal aus.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (26. November 2005)

Danke, Bernd für die Tour.





Das nächste mal solltest du aber den Kühlschrank zu machen bevor du losfährst!

Man war das kühl bei dir! Aber Guido hatte in Brück schon die Schneekanone eingeschaltet doch leider nicht den Kühlschrank offen stehen!





Nachdem ich 38 Kilometer angereist bin, fuhr ich Bernd hinterher.  
Also außer das wir in Opladen waren und an der Wupper muss Bernd Auskunft erteilen.
Irgendwann in Holz angekommen hatte Bernd es geschafft leben zu Hause anzukommen!
Ich versuchte dann schnellst möglich dem Schnee zu entkommen.
Bis nach Dellbrück war das Rad noch weiß.   
Auf dem Dellbrücker Mauspfad hätte ich  :kotz:   können! 
Dort wehte ein sehr kräftiger Gegenwind.  

Vorm Flughafen meinte ich doch noch die Panzerstraße fahren zu müssen!
Ab Camp Spich bin ich dann in die Heide. 

Kleine Runde um das Schützenhaus in Troisdorf und dann noch um das Wildgehege.
Schnell zum Gartenschlauch und das Bike gereinigt und dann in die Wanne!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Bernd für die Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus, vielen Dank für die kleinen Hinweise, wo bei Dir Ironie versteckt ist und wo nicht!   
Wir hatten übrigens ca. 25 km und 500 HM bei 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit inclusive Pausen.
Deine Eintragung im Winterpokale (>100 km) ist ja wieder beeindruckend  und Michael/Delgado hast Du ja schon hinter Dir gelassen  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus, vielen Dank für die kleinen Hinweise, wo bei Dir Ironie versteckt ist und wo nicht!
> Wir hatten übrigens ca. 25 km und 500 HM bei 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit inclusive Pausen.
> Deine Eintragung im Winterpokale (>100 km) ist ja wieder beeindruckend  und Michael/Delgado hast Du ja schon hinter Dir gelassen
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hallo Bernd,

wenn der Michael am Montag wieder ins Internet kann möchte ich nicht wissen was er wieder alles nachtragen muss!  

Heute hats nur zu knapp 70 Kilometer gereicht!



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

Hey Lars,
fahren wir am 17.12.05 mal zu den Dirtjumpern Cologne und erklären denen den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lars,
> fahren wir am 17.12.05 mal zu den Dirtjumpern Cologne und erklären denen den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




mal sehen! es gibt noch technische probleme mit meinem bike(gib mir mal deine neue telefonnummer dan kann cih dir meine seele auschütten  )


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

Hallo WP Teammitglieder,

habe keine Lust mehr!  

Wer hat eigentlich das Team gecastet??????

Mensch Stefan, erst *70 Punkte.* (Kein Bike ist keine Ausrede, bei mir in der Garage steht noch eins!  )

Volker, schade das du so viel Arbeiten musst! *113 Punkte.* 

Lars, du tust wirklich was du kannst mit deinem Panzer *192 Punkte.* 

Michael, wird wohl gefahren sein und morgen nachtragen, wenn er wieder online sein kann *200 Punkte.* 

Und ich hab mir das WE die Seele platt gefahren bei dem Sau Wetter!  
Ich wandere wohl bessser aus! *250 Punkte.* 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo WP Teammitglieder,
> 
> habe keine Lust mehr!
> 
> ...




Ruhig bleiben , nicht in Panik ausbrechen. Der Winter ist noch lang und es werden noch genug Punkte zusammen kommen. Ich versuch ja so viel zu Biken wie es geht aber leider komm ich nicht auf mehr wie ca 1,5 Stunden am Tag wenn ich zur Arbeit und zurück fahre,


----------



## Balu. (28. November 2005)

> habe keine Lust mehr!
> 
> Wer hat eigentlich das Team gecastet??????
> 
> Mensch Stefan, erst 70 Punkte.



Ruhig Brauner ! Ich treibe Sport für mich wenn ich Lust und Zeit dazu habe. Ohne MTB wird das auch noch schwerer und Winterzeit ist Hallenkletterzeit, klettern bringt eben nur 2 Pkt.   
Bin aber ab 1. Dez zum spinning angemeldet das schreibe ish lt. Regelwerk als biken auf. 

Also Klaus tief Luft holen, es gibt noch ein Leben nach dem Winterpokal.


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

hier der Film von der letzten Bike & Runtour mit zwei Fläätdroppern

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2307336&postcount=548

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (28. November 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Brauner ! Ich treibe Sport für mich wenn ich Lust und Zeit dazu habe. *Ohne MTB* wird das auch noch schwerer und Winterzeit ist Hallenkletterzeit, klettern bringt eben nur 2 Pkt.
> Bin aber ab 1. Dez zum spinning angemeldet das schreibe ish lt. Regelwerk als biken auf.
> 
> Also Klaus tief Luft holen, es gibt noch ein Leben nach dem Winterpokal.


Alles Ausreden hätte dir bis heute mein Starrbike leihen können jetzt nutze ich es selber!  

Gruß
Klaus
P.S Geh jetzt noch was durch die Gegend rollen!


----------



## Lipoly (28. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt nutze ich es selber!




hab ne neue gabel vom händler bekommen! nochmehr porno als die alte


----------



## Redking (29. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne neue gabel vom händler bekommen! nochmehr porno als die alte


Hi Lars,
dann kannst du mir ja die Alte geben, für mein altes Bike!   


An die *anderen, *
wer seine Punkte bis Nikolaus nicht nachträgt, bekommt Besuch von meinem Knecht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> dann kannst du mir ja die Alte geben, für mein altes Bike!
> 
> 
> ...





Uiuiuiui jetzt ist es soweit , Klaus hat ein Machtwort geschrieben   .


----------



## Lipoly (30. November 2005)

Sind wir hier im:





LEST MAL VOLKERS SIG!       :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:    



Nicht das du uns alleine biken lässt! nein du verkaufst sogar alle northshore tauglichen bikes

bestimmt kommen bald noch






     
Überlegs dir gut volker was du machst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (30. November 2005)

warum verkaufste das Scott? was kommt jetzt?


----------



## volker k (1. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum verkaufste das Scott? was kommt jetzt?




So. Gar nichts.


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum verkaufste das Scott? was kommt jetzt?




Ewiges Grillen


----------



## volker k (1. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ewiges Grillen



Genau. Saufen , Tote Tiere Essen und wenn ich mal irgendenwann ein wenig Lust haben sollte Singlespeeden. ( Scheiß MTB )


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Saufen , Tote Tiere Essen und wenn ich mal irgendenwann ein wenig Lust haben sollte Singlespeeden. ( Scheiß MTB )




... potentiellen Weihnachtsfeier-der-Feierabendbiker-Teilnehmern den Abend schon im Vorfeld verderben


----------



## volker k (1. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... potentiellen Weihnachtsfeier-der-Feierabendbiker-Teilnehmern den Abend schon im Vorfeld verderben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (1. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... potentiellen Weihnachtsfeier-der-Feierabendbiker-Teilnehmern den Abend schon im Vorfeld verderben





















lars

@Delgado: Es gibt auchnoch ein Fläätdropteam Forum!


----------



## Lipoly (2. Dezember 2005)

MORGEN:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1768


lars


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> MORGEN:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1768
> 
> 
> lars


Hi Lars,
bin gestern und vorgestern deine neue Gabel gefahren!     #

Gruß
Klaus

P.S. Bin jetzt mit dem Rad nach Remagen!


----------



## Condor (3. Dezember 2005)

hmhmhmhm was gibts denn in Remagen zu Biken? 

Gruß
Condor


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Condor schrieb:
			
		

> hmhmhmhm was gibts denn in Remagen zu Biken?
> 
> Gruß
> Condor


Hallo du großer Vogel,
Winterpokalpunkte!!   
War dort mit der Rennsemmel!  
Scheiß Gegenwind auf der Hinfahrt.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (3. Dezember 2005)

KLAUS!

Wärst du heute dabei gewesen!!!!!!! ich war von 1-6 in siegburg biken und hatte 3stunden reine fahrzeit!

daniel hat das neue ultrabike probiert:
und ich habe markus um neue reifen erleichtert und mich wieder mit ihm "vertragen"
Und das weiße RMX      

Mfg lars


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> KLAUS!
> 
> Wärst du heute dabei gewesen!!!!!!! ich war von 1-6 in siegburg biken und hatte 3stunden reine fahrzeit!
> 
> ...


Mensch wärst du dabei gewesen dann hätte es noch mehr Punkte gehagelt!  

So ein geiles Bike das RMX   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (3. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch wärst du dabei gewesen dann hätte es noch mehr Punkte gehagelt!
> 
> So ein geiles Bike das RMX
> 
> ...




Ei und der Preis!   

Sag mir mal ne Zeit wann ich dich heute noch anrufen kann!


lars


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ei und der Preis!
> 
> Sag mir mal ne Zeit wann ich dich heute noch anrufen kann!
> 
> ...


Hi Lars ich gehe jetzt offline!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (3. Dezember 2005)

Für die FDT-Hennef Mitglieder

Klick 


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (4. Dezember 2005)

my workoder today! man kommt mim hinterrad mindestens bis an den ast der unten rechts auf der wiese liegt! 
normales "runterollen" ist aber auch möglich

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=203889&cat=500


----------



## F!CkHuPe. (5. Dezember 2005)

koennt sich vll ma einer aus eurem flätten team in verbindung setzen, wuerd ma gern en bischen plaudern, ok?? 
318-624-007
machts wirklich!!!


----------



## Lipoly (5. Dezember 2005)

F!CkHuPe. schrieb:
			
		

> koennt sich vll ma einer aus eurem flätten team in verbindung setzen, wuerd ma gern en bischen plaudern, ok??
> 318-624-007
> machts wirklich!!!



etwas eigenartiger nickname oder?

lars


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Lipoly,

wenn Du am 10.12.05 ab 10:00 Uhr Zeit hast, kannst Du ja mitfahren. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2321124&postcount=559

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (5. Dezember 2005)

F!CkHuPe. schrieb:
			
		

> koennt sich vll ma einer aus eurem flätten team in verbindung setzen, wuerd ma gern en bischen plaudern, ok??
> 318-624-007
> machts wirklich!!!


Super, ein neuer Spaßvogel!  
Wird ja wieder einige Leute erfreuen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super, ein neuer Spaßvogel!
> Wird ja wieder einige Leute erfreuen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wir werden uns auf diesen Blödsinn aber nicht mehr einlassen!!!


----------



## F!CkHuPe. (5. Dezember 2005)

was soll das denn heissen?? verarschen??? ich komm auch aus hennef und wollt nur ma wissen wo ich so fahrn koennte wiel ich sonst nur in troisdorf oder siegburg fahre... ehm... jaaaaaaa....
danke


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2005)

schön guten tach, ich wollt mich ma kurz vorstellen, wenn ich darf 
ich komm nämlich auchaus hennef, genauer gesagt happerschoss, und bike so dirt/street und skateparks. was geht denn so in hennef??? ich krieg nämlich nix mit xD
aso, ja, ich fahr en kona scrap ^^


----------



## Lipoly (6. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> schön guten tach, ich wollt mich ma kurz vorstellen, wenn ich darf
> ich komm nämlich auchaus hennef, genauer gesagt happerschoss, und bike so dirt/street und skateparks. was geht denn so in hennef??? ich krieg nämlich nix mit xD
> aso, ja, ich fahr en kona scrap ^^



Also wenn der Werner(er heißt wirklich so) mal nicht als fi**hupe schreibt klingt das schonmal besser   

In hennef  geht genug um nen langen abend oder so spass zu haben:
-Die meisten zuschauer sind am marktplatz wo man auch winderbar trialen kann!
-bahnhoftreppesollte man nciht zu schnell nehmen aber es gucken vielefassungslose leute zu   
-hinterm rathhaus am kronos ist kleiner 50cm drop(nix wildes)
-geistinger kirche
-wenn man gerne trägt: ist Blocksbergtreppe einfach nur der oberhammer
-es gibt nochmehr aber dafür sollte man FDT hennef mitglied sein da das forum der adleraugen nicht alles erfahren soll   


mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (6. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn der Werner(er heißt wirklich so) mal nicht als fi**hupe schreibt klingt das schonmal besser


Rüüllpppssss....


   

Ohren auf ihr Kinderlein.... _samstag (10) ist Session in Köln!_ ... ka ist zwar keine drop session aber egal


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

@all
Volker hat gefragt, ob wir die Tour ab Altenberg über Opladen... vielleicht am Sonntag um 10.30 Uhr noch einmal ansetzen können - er wollte mit dem Rad anreisen.
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus (Delgado, Klaus?...) - habt ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Volker hat gefragt, ob wir die Tour ab Altenberg über Opladen... vielleicht am Sonntag um 10.30 Uhr noch einmal ansetzen können - er wollte mit dem Rad anreisen.
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus (Delgado, Klaus?...) - habt ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit ?
> Grüße
> Bernd



War Volker etwa besoffen    ?

Sonntags ist Biken in GM, sorry. 

Samstag ginge noch.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus (Delgado, Klaus?...) - habt ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit ?


UND WAS IST MIT MIR? 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ginge noch.


Da ist streetsession in köln


----------



## cena (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Da ist streetsession in köln


 
und eine Woche (17. Dez) danach Dirt-Street-Drop-und nochmehr-session  

auch in Köln 

Interesse ?


----------



## D.S.G (7. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> und eine Woche (17. Dez) danach Dirt-Street-Drop-und nochmehr-session
> 
> auch in Köln


paaahhhh... nur die am samstag (10) ist orginal! ist schon seid guten 2-3 Jahren so...    

komm zur der am samstag (10) und dann siehst du was ne session ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> paaahhhh... nur die am samstag (10) ist orginal! ist schon seid guten 2-3 Jahren so...
> 
> komm zur der am samstag (10) und dann siehst du was ne session ist




 .. meiner ist länger ..


----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

Streitet euch mal besser im Dirt and Street unterforum weiter!


lars


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Streitet euch mal besser im Dirt and Street unterforum weiter!
> 
> 
> lars




Da wäre ich auch dafür!!!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## cena (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Streitet euch mal besser im Dirt and Street unterforum weiter!
> 
> 
> lars


 
ich weiß ja garnicht was besonders kona-rider für komplexe oder so hat.

@kona-rider
Ist mir doch scheiß egal ob die "Tradition" (ja, Tradition  ) oder nicht hat, man darf Sessions veranstalten wann man will.

Und es stand nicht vor dem 21.11. fest, das die am 10. stattfindet.



Sieh es doch mal so:

Die am 17. fährt auch sachen wie Stötzer und so an, also ist es ne Art Alternative zu der am 10. 



Sry das ich euren Thread jetzt dafür missbrauche, aber das musste mal gesagt werden, denn ich laber auch nicht über jedes Vorhaben von anderen rum, wie ******* die doch wäre.

ABWARTEN


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß ja garnicht was besonders kona-rider für komplexe oder so hat.
> 
> @kona-rider
> Ist mir doch scheiß egal ob die "Tradition" (ja, Tradition  ) oder nicht hat, man darf Sessions veranstalten wann man will.
> ...




Diskutiert bitte in einem anderen Fred weiter. Danke.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die ganze Welt mit Individuen wie du besetzt sein würde, dann würde es ja nur so vor großkotzigkeit, Arroganz, und stark übertriebener Selbstüberzeugtheit stinken.



Desshalb stinkt es immer so wenn das Fläätdropteam biken geht            


lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> UND WAS IST MIT MIR?


Hallo Lars,
da ich Dich noch nicht persönlich kenne (glaube ich zumindest) gehörst Du zu den ...! Du bist aber auch herzlich eingeladen.
Volker hat mir geschrieben, daß er doch mit dem Bike anreist. Wäre dann 10 Uhr am Schöllerhof o.k.?
Grüße
Bernd
P.S.
Zu der Diskussion hier und gestern abend (es hat, glaube ich, Volker die Empfehlung ausgesprochen, mal den Lieserpfad-Thread zu lesen - das habe ich heute mal wieder gemacht    ): Mir fällt immer wieder auf, daß sehr viele Teilnehmer hier im Forum sich, das Mountainbiken und alles, was sie schreiben, anscheinend sehr ernst und wichtig nehmen (siehe auch der Umgang mit der Bemerkung von oas im Bike-Bau-Thread). Es wäre schön, finde ich zumindest, wenn man die Dinge etwas gelassener sieht - sozusagen ein wenig Distanz zu sich selber hat. Hier wären allerdings persönliche Eigenschaften wie Ironie, Humor, Witz und Selbstbewußtsein gefragt. Diese Eigenschaften sind anscheinend bei vielen Teilnehmern hier im Forum nur in ausgesprochen geringem Maß verbreitet. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe mir jetzt in der Regel abgewöhnt (wie glaube ich, Volker auch) mit Ironie, Witz und Humor zu arbeiten, sondern versuche mich, auf die rein sachliche Ebene zu beschränken. Allerdings gibt es sicherlich Ausnahmen (wie dieses Forum und die Teilnehmer hier).    
Verzeihung, war alles off-topic - mir aber mal ein Anliegen, das zu sagen.


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> da ich Dich noch nicht persönlich kenne (glaube ich zumindest) gehörst Du zu den ...! Du bist aber auch herzlich eingeladen.
> Volker hat mir geschrieben, daß er doch mit dem Bike anreist. Wäre dann 10 Uhr am Schöllerhof o.k.?
> Grüße
> ...




  

Vergiß dich nicht anzumelden ( du weißt schon    )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mir fällt immer wieder auf, daß sehr viele Teilnehmer hier im Forum sich, das Mountainbiken und alles, was sie schreiben, anscheinend sehr ernst und wichtig nehmen (siehe auch der *Umgang mit der Bemerkung von oas * im Bike-Bau-Thread). Es wäre schön, finde ich zumindest, wenn man die Dinge etwas gelassener sieht - sozusagen ein wenig Distanz zu sich selber hat. Hier wären allerdings persönliche Eigenschaften wie Ironie, Humor, Witz und Selbstbewußtsein gefragt ....



Stimmt, was Du schreibst.

Am Ende werden nicht mal mehr objektive und berechtigte Fragen als solche erkannt   






PS: Was habt ihr genommen?


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, was Du schreibst.
> 
> Am Ende werden nicht mal mehr objektive und berechtigte Fragen als solche erkannt
> 
> ...



Och ganz Harmlose sachen : Hirsch , selbstgemachte Spätzle , Cola , Pfefferkörner   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

Radio Eriwan?

Ich kapier garnix mehr! kann mich mal eben einer aufklären!?!?!

am sonntag steigt ne tour mit bernd als guide(wie lange,km?,hm?)
Volker reist mit dem rad an

und was noch?

lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Radio Eriwan?
> 
> 1. Ich kapier garnix mehr! kann mich mal eben einer aufklären!?!?!
> 
> ...


Zu 2. Fast korrekt: Volker reist aber *nicht* mit dem Rad an. 
Länge ca. 4-5 Stunden,und ca. 50-60 km 10 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schöllerhof, HM 800, glaube ich. Ich stell noch mal einen Link rein; ich habe die Tour ja schon öfters versucht, mit Euch durchzuführen (siehe 100-Punkte-Tour für Euer Team   )
Zu 1. Alles andere hat eine längere Vorgeschichte (ca. 6 Monate). Falls es Dich wirklich interessiert (beispielhaft nur ausgewählte Threads):
Lieserpfad-Thread, Fahrtechnikkurse mit Juchhu, Wir bauen ein Bike für Hama687, Leichte Touren Königsforst (Bemerkungen von mir, Delgado und Hammelhetzer und die Reaktionen darauf), Wer fährt die steilsten Steigungen.
Könnte Dich aber einen halben Tag Zeit kosten und den Glauben an die Menschheit ein wenig erschüttern - das Lesen sorgt allerdings für einen ungemein gesteigerten Realitätssinn   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2. Fast korrekt: Volker reist aber *nicht* mit dem Rad an.
> Länge ca. 4-5 Stunden,und ca. 50-60 km 10 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schöllerhof, HM 800, glaube ich. Ich stell noch mal einen Link rein; ich habe die Tour ja schon öfters versucht, mit Euch durchzuführen (siehe 100-Punkte-Tour für Euer Team   )
> Zu 1. Alles andere hat eine längere Vorgeschichte (ca. 6 Monate). Falls es Dich wirklich interessiert (beispielhaft nur ausgewählte Threads):
> Lieserpfad-Thread, Fahrtechnikkurse mit Juchhu, Wir bauen ein Bike für Hama687, Leichte Touren Königsforst (Bemerkungen von mir, Delgado und Hammelhetzer und die Reaktionen darauf), Wer fährt die steilsten Steigungen.
> ...




     Ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen , ich kann nicht mehr      .


Lars das willst du nicht wirklich wissen , ich glaub mit dem halben tag wirst du gar nicht hinkommen     


Gruß

Volker ( Der erst mal eine Rauchen gehen muß    )


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2. Fast korrekt: Volker reist aber *nicht* mit dem Rad an.  Länge ca. 4-5 Stunden,und ca. 50-60 km 10 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schöllerhof, HM 800, glaube ich. Ich stell noch mal einen Link rein; ich habe die Tour ja schon öfters versucht, mit Euch durchzuführen (siehe 100-Punkte-Tour für Euer Team   )
> Zu 1. Alles andere hat eine längere Vorgeschichte (ca. 6 Monate). Falls es Dich wirklich interessiert (beispielhaft nur ausgewählte Threads):
> Lieserpfad-Thread, Fahrtechnikkurse mit Juchhu, Wir bauen ein Bike für Hama687, Leichte Touren Königsforst (Bemerkungen von mir, Delgado und Hammelhetzer und die Reaktionen darauf), Wer fährt die steilsten Steigungen.
> Könnte Dich aber einen halben Tag Zeit kosten und den Glauben an die Menschheit ein wenig erschüttern - das Lesen sorgt allerdings für einen ungemein gesteigerten Realitätssinn
> ...




Hallo Bernd.

Zumindest nicht dann wenn ich alleine rüberkomme.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen , ich kann nicht mehr      .
> 
> 
> Lars das willst du nicht wirklich wissen , ich glaub mit dem halben tag wirst du gar nicht hinkommen
> ...


  Volker, was gibt es denn da zu lachen ?  
Ich (und Du, glaube ich, auch) haben diese ganzen Threads doch auch genauestens verfolgt (und auch mitgestaltet!)?  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, was gibt es denn da zu lachen ?
> Ich (und Du, glaube ich, auch) haben diese ganzen Threads doch auch genauestens verfolgt (und auch mitgestaltet!)?
> Grüße
> Bernd




Aber äußerst genau.   


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Wo bleibt der Termin und die Anmeldung im Forum?


----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> AP.S.: Wo bleibt der Termin und die Anmeldung im Forum?



genau ZZ sonst wirste heute abend nimmer freigeschaltet   

lars
PS:ich denke mal am sonntag rolle ich mit über deine tour,auf deinen wegen,und durch deinen wald(frei nach montana)


----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung :




Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS:ich denke mal am sonntag rolle ich mit über deine tour,auf deinen wegen,und durch deinen wald(frei nach montana)


    Ah, ich sehe, Du hast schon ein wenig Hausaufgaben gemacht und die Threads nachgearbeitet  .
Ich habe die Tour jetzt eingestellt; sie kann aber jederzeit verkürzt werden z.B. wg. Schnee, Schneematsch oder Regen (warten wir mal die Wettervorhersage ab).
@Michael/delgado
Schade, daß Du nicht dabei sein kannst/willst (?  ). Aber da Volker gefragt hatte und er Samstag arbeiten muß, blieb nur Sonntag.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Erster.   


Klick 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (8. Dezember 2005)

guckst du hier


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

oh  volker , auch am ausnisten ?!?


----------



## volker k (8. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> oh  volker , auch am ausnisten ?!?



Du auch?

Du verkaufst das Bike ja hoffentlich mit den richtigen Bremshebeln , oder ?  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

pssssst  
stimmt aber , ich tue es   
was holst du dir denn neues ?


----------



## volker k (8. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> pssssst
> stimmt aber , ich tue es
> was holst du dir denn neues ?



Nichts.


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Vieleicht doch wieder eins aber keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Dezember 2005)

Hab' grad' die Übernachtungen in Hauenstein als Rahmenprogramm zum www.uphillrace.de klar gemacht.

Ferienwohnung ist reserviert vom 06.01.2006 - 08.01.2006 für drei Personen (Volker, Klaus und ich). Bettwäsche u. Handtücher sind da. Wir müssen also nur noch Bier   und Tiefkühlpizza   mitbringen.

Schlage vor ich besorg' das Zeugs.

Kosten tut der Spaß 12/Pers./Nacht.


Es besteht für Interessierte die Möglichkeit dort eine weitere FeWo anzumieten. Die ist aber nur für zwei Personen und kostet 15/Pers./Nacht.

Bei Interesse rücke ich die Telefonnummer raus.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (9. Dezember 2005)

Mann, was für eine Woche zwei Plattfüße und eben ist auch noch das Pedal kaputt gegangen. Dabei wollte ich doch jetzt noch einen Service machen!  

Jetzt muss ich erst mal überlegen welche Pedale ich nehme und auch noch die Schuhe umschrauben!

Schönes We 

Klaus


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2005)

hier ma envid von mir, damit ihr ma wist was ich so draufhab, und meine kumpels, xD
bin aber nur beim aldi dabei, der mim scharzen shirt...

http://rapidshare.de/files/8937922/clips.rar.html


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hier ma envid von mir, damit ihr ma wist was ich so draufhab, und meine kumpels, xD
> bin aber nur beim aldi dabei, der mim scharzen shirt...
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/8937922/clips.rar.html



Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht aus Neubrück kommst


----------



## Lipoly (11. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht aus Neubrück kommst



Ich glaube die Analphabeten verbreiten sich schneller als man denkt!

aber fahn kanner wenner schon nchit schreiben kann! und wunderbar wege im steinbruch fahn die garkeine sind!


lars


----------



## volker k (11. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Analphabeten verbreiten sich schneller als man denkt!
> aber fahn kanner wenner schon nchit schreiben kann! und wunderbar wege im steinbruch fahn die garkeine sind!
> 
> 
> lars





Unterschreibe ich so !


----------



## Molly (11. Dezember 2005)

Hey, Fläätdropper, Grüße!
@redking: warne super Tour in Essen. 
Passt auf, ich lese jetzt euern fred mit, schreibt keine Sauereien (über uns)
ROCKING SNOWFLAKES ***** RULE
Vlt sieht man sich x wieder?!


----------



## volker k (12. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Fläätdropper, Grüße!
> @redking: warne super Tour in Essen.
> Passt auf, ich lese jetzt euern fred mit, schreibt keine Sauereien (über uns)
> ROCKING SNOWFLAKES ***** RULEVlt sieht man sich x wieder?!





 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Fläätdropper, Grüße!
> @redking: warne super Tour in Essen.
> Passt auf, ich lese jetzt euern fred mit, schreibt keine Sauereien (über uns)
> ROCKING SNOWFLAKES ***** RULE
> Vlt sieht man sich x wieder?!



Hey Kornflakes   ,

hier werden doch keine Sauereien geschrieben   
Die erzählen wir uns z. B. beim Weihnachts-Grillen in Klaus Wohnzimmer  .


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Flääääätdroppers,

hat jemand leihweise einen geraden Lenker, auch Flääätbar genannt, für mich.
Brauche ihn nur am 07.01.2006.




@Volker, wie war's gestern mit B_a_H?
@Klaus, wie war's in Essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. Dezember 2005)

Hab noch n recht neuwertigen Ritchey in der Garage liegen, der derzeit nicht verwendet wird ...


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Jemand Lust auf 'ne Xmas Altenberg Trail-Tour?

Der Wald dürfte erfahrungsgemäß recht leer sein, da Viele mit sinnlosen Weihnachts-Erledigungen beschäftigt sind.

Die Fläätdroppers werde ich auch mal locken; Schließlich müssen wir noch für den uphillrace trainieren.

Schlage vor: Sa. 24.12.2005, 11:00 Uhr Altenberg-Schöllerhof.
Tour mit knackigen uphills und kniffligen downhills. Ca. 30-40 km.

Glühwein vorher oder nachher    



____________________________________________________________
Jemand könnte mir einen Flatbar (leihweise) mitbringen   


PS: Danke Michael fur das Angebot. Komme ggf. drauf zurück. Wir treffen uns halt so selten ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Lust auf 'ne Xmas Altenberg Trail-Tour?
> 
> Der Wald dürfte erfahrungsgemäß recht leer sein, da Viele mit sinnlosen Weihnachts-Erledigungen beschäftigt sind.
> 
> ...


Michael, Du bist verrückt: Bei mir vor der Haustür zu fahren und das am Heiligabend. Ich müßte eigentlich mitfahren, kann aber den Ärger in der Familie mir nicht leisten!


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker, wie war's gestern mit B_a_H?
> ...


Das ist eine gute Frage!  
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Ich warte erst noch Volkers Antwort ab, bevor ich einen kleine Bericht schreibe.


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, Du bist verrückt: Bei mir vor der Haustür zu fahren und das am Heiligabend. Ich müßte eigentlich mitfahren, kann aber den Ärger in der Familie mir nicht leisten!
> 
> Das ist eine gute Frage!
> Grüße
> ...



Und ich dachte das: "  " war schon der Bericht   

Wieso Ärger in der Familie  
Zur Christmette bist Du zurück.
Ok, nicht nüchtern, aber zurück immerhin  .

Apropos bei mir melde sich eh' keiner an ....

Guckst Du meinen Bericht von gestern an in meinem Thread   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Apropos bei mir melde sich eh' keiner an ....
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich waren die Teilnehmer alle neu und kannten Dich doch nicht  .
Habe ich denn jetzt ausdrücklich Leseerlaubnis für *Deinen* Thread ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich waren die Teilnehmer (1.)  alle neu und kannten Dich doch nicht  .
> Habe ich denn jetzt ausdrücklich Leseerlaubnis (2.)  für *Deinen* Thread ?
> Grüße
> Bernd



1. Falsch (Christian und Kai kennen misch schon laaaange)
2. Amen


----------



## Molly (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich dachte, ihr fühlt euch jetzt geschmeichelt.


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, ihr fühlt euch jetzt geschmeichelt.



Deswegen:



			
				Molly schrieb:
			
		

> War dabei: Redking ist charmanterweise mit den Mädels weiter hinten geblieben und hat für Silent den Schlussfahrer gemacht. Also hört auf, ALLES in Frage zu stellen, sonst wirds anstrengend



fühlt sich Klaus bestimmt geschmeichelt  


Pennt der Kerl eigentlich noch


----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Pennt der Kerl eigentlich noch



NEEE der ist bestimmt beim markus gucken obs taxi da ist!

wegen der tour am 24.;ich schlage das mal meinen ellis vor! hab kein bock auf kirche, weihnachtsbaum aufstellen tralala!

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. Dezember 2005)

@all
Nachdem ein Teilnehmer leider aufgrund mangelnder Ortskenntnis nicht erscheinen konnte  , machten Jorge und ich uns zu zweit auf den Weg. Da wir ausreichend trainiert sind, beschloß ich die Flachstücke wegzulassen und stattdessen mehr HM zu machen.   
So fuhren wir vom Schöllerhof zur Lambertsmühle, und von dort ohne Umweg über Opladen weiter zur Diepenbachtalsperre. Von dort ging es weiter über den L-Weg zum Pilz am Kottentrail. Jorge kannte den Kottentrail noch gar nicht, obwohl er nicht sehr weit weg wohnt. Ihm haben die Serpentinen - wie mir - auch gut gefallen. Dann ging es weiter zur Sengbachtalsperre und den Weg, den ich durch oas kennengelernt habe, über die B51 zum Eifgenbach an der Neuenmühle. Kurz hinter der Rausmühle verließ mich dann Jorge; ich fuhr noch weiter am Eifgenbach lang und wieder hoch nach Holz.
Insgesamt hatten wir (da Jorge ja auch mit dem Rad zum Schöllerhof angereist war) 1.050 HM bei 45 km in ca. 4 Stunden Gesamtfahrzeit gemacht.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Empfehle (als Ergänzung zu meiner Liste: "Threads, die man besser nicht kennen sollte") den Thread "Ehrlichkeit im Winterpokal"


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Nachdem ein Teilnehmer (1.)  leider aufgrund mangelnder Ortskenntnis nicht erscheinen konnte  , machten Jorge und ich uns zu zweit auf den Weg. Da wir ausreichend trainiert sind, beschloß ich die Flachstücke wegzulassen und stattdessen mehr HM zu machen.
> So fuhren wir vom Schöllerhof zur Lambertsmühle, und von dort ohne Umweg über Opladen weiter zur Diepenbachtalsperre. Von dort ging es weiter über den L-Weg zum Pilz am Kottentrail. Jorge kannte den Kottentrail noch gar nicht, obwohl er nicht sehr weit weg wohnt. Ihm haben die Serpentinen - wie mir - auch gut gefallen. Dann ging es weiter zur Sengbachtalsperre und den Weg, den ich durch oas kennengelernt habe, über die B51 zum Eifgenbach an der Neuenmühle. Kurz hinter der Rausmühle verließ mich dann Jorge; ich fuhr noch weiter am Eifgenbach lang und wieder hoch nach Holz.
> Insgesamt hatten wir (da Jorge ja auch mit dem Rad zum Schöllerhof angereist war) 1.050 HM bei 45 km in ca. 4 Stunden (2.)  Gesamtfahrzeit gemacht.
> ...




1. Da sieht man mal was Navi und GPS aus Menschen machen können. Hilflose, verirrte Wesen   

2. KFL-Niveau

3. Hab's auch schon gesehen   Da hacken gerade ganz viele Männer auf einer Frau rum. Eigentlich ganz nach meinem Geschmack   




@ Lars, bring Volker & Klaus mit zu Übungszwecken für's uphillrace!


----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars, bring Volker & Klaus mit zu Übungszwecken für's uphillrace!



ich glaub ich komm da auchmit hin!
aber ich bin so dekadent das ich noch mit nem 24" HINTERRAD im Stinky fahn werde


----------



## volker k (12. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich komm da auchmit hin!
> aber ich bin so dekadent das ich noch mit nem 24" HINTERRAD im Stinky fahn werde



Hallo Lars.

Also da hast du was falsch verstanden. Beim Uphill hinten Großes Rad und vorne Kleines Rad.

Nur so ein Tipp.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars.
> 
> Also da hast du was falsch verstanden. Beim Uphill hinten Großes Rad und vorne Kleines Rad.
> 
> ...



ICH WEIS! aber zum schrecken aller hardcoreUPHILLER fahre ich halt mit DOWNhillgeo mit :-D

pastt scho
KOMMA SKYPE

lars


----------



## volker k (12. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WEIS! aber zum schrecken aller hardcoreUPHILLER fahre ich halt mit DOWNhillgeo mit :-D
> 
> pastt scho
> KOMMA SKYPE
> ...




Viel Spaß dabei. Auch du wirst den Ernst der Steigung noch erleben.  


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich in diesem Forum? Wir haben doch so ein schönes eigenes Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich in diesem Forum? Wir haben doch so ein schönes eigenes Forum.


Richtig, nicht das ein gaffer unsere tricks nachmacht!!!!
UND SKYPE hamma auch


----------



## volker k (12. Dezember 2005)

Sagt mal was läuft eigentlich in dem Winterpokal Fred für ein Film ab??? Haben die alle Drogen genommen ( oder doch auf entzug ) damit die ausgerechnet vom Klaus die Punkte anzweifeln??? Wenn hier einer die Zeiten genauestens aufschreibt dann ja wohl der Klaus!!! Ich würd mal fast behaupten das die die da am lautesten Nörgeln die meisten Schummler reinbringen.Aber das ist halt so : Ehrlichkeit wird bestraft.

Traurig , Traurig. ( Ich sag jetzt nichts mehr )



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was läuft eigentlich in dem Winterpokal Fred für ein Film ab??? Haben die alle Drogen genommen ( oder doch auf entzug ) damit die ausgerechnet vom Klaus die Punkte anzweifeln??? Wenn hier einer die Zeiten genauestens aufschreibt dann ja wohl der Klaus!!! Ich würd mal fast behaupten das die die da am lautesten Nörgeln die meisten Schummler reinbringen.Aber das ist halt so : Ehrlichkeit wird bestraft.
> 
> Traurig , Traurig. ( Ich sag jetzt nichts mehr )
> 
> ...


setz den fred mal hier rein! ich schreibe erstmal was dazu in den WP  fred!

lars


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Herr V. K. aus H.

Sie werden gebeten, Ihre längst überfälligen WP-Punkte nachzureichen.
Sonst verstreicht bald die 4-Wochen Frist.

Herzlich Grüßend

D. aus R.


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Herr V. K. aus H.
> 
> Sie werden gebeten, Ihre längst überfälligen WP-Punkte nachzureichen.
> Sonst verstreicht bald die 4-Wochen Frist.
> ...



Der Herr K aus H hat doch kein Rad mehr!
Ich glaube ich muss ihm als AL mal eins schenken:  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr K aus H hat doch kein Rad mehr!
> Ich glaube ich muss ihm als AL mal eins schenken:
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Was ist eigentlich mit unserer Weihnachtfeier?


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit unserer Weihnachtfeier?



Du meinst die, die wir beiden alleine machen, weil wir am anderen Termin nicht können?


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst die, die wir beiden alleine machen, weil wir am anderen Termin nicht können?



Herr K aus H wollte alles nochmal telefonisch aufrollen  .
Hab' aber nichts mehr gehört/gelesen  



PS: Was meinst Du mit Fahrräder zu verschenken?
Bevor Du was verschenkst bau mir bitte die Kurbeln und das Innenlager ab/raus.


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Herr K aus H wollte alles nochmal telefonisch aufrollen  .
> Hab' aber nichts mehr gehört/gelesen
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael.

Aus welchem Rad??
Das aus dem Stumpi ist fritte  
Zuviel im Wp gefahren waren ja bloß 1355 Kilometer.

Ps hat jemand mal Digitalkamera??
Muss jetzt immer die Zeiten vom Tacho dokumentieren dann haben I...... keine Chance mehr ihre Lügen zu verbreiten.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Du was verschenkst bau mir bitte die Kurbeln und das Innenlager ab/raus.


 Kenne einen, der hat ggf. noch eine LX 2005 übrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt immer die Zeiten vom Tacho dokumentieren...


Hi Klaus,
*NEIN!* musst Du nicht.


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> *NEIN!* musst Du nicht.


Hallo Michael,
werde ich aber machen und dem Betreffenden jeden Tag schicken!  
Hat er sich doch selbst ein gebrockt!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> werde ich aber machen und dem Betreffenden jeden Tag schicken!
> Hat er sich doch selbst ein gebrockt!
> 
> ...




Ach deshalb ... Kotzbrocken   



@Michael, LX mit Innenlager? Mach ma' klar!


----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael, LX mit Innenlager? Mach ma' klar!


Frag den Stephan doch vielleicht selber .

Ach ja - fahre heute Abend bei Benni vorbei - soll ich ihn mal unter Druck setzen?  Dann erledigt sich das aber mit der Kurbel, oder?


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Frag den Stephan doch vielleicht selber *(1.) * .
> 
> Ach ja - fahre heute Abend bei Benni vorbei - soll ich ihn mal unter Druck setzen *(2.) * ?  Dann erledigt sich das aber mit der Kurbel *(3.) * , oder?



1. ok.
2. Schmerzgrenze kennst Du ja. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Leidensdruck-Grenze   
3. Nein, Kurbel ist fürs Canyon

Gruß


----------



## Lipoly (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Nein, Kurbel ist fürs Canyon
> 
> Gruß



da gehöhren truvativ holzfeller oder race face diabolus dh drauf!

lars


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> da gehöhren truvativ holzfeller oder race face diabolus dh drauf!
> 
> lars



Race Face kaufsch nie wieder die brechen bei mir imma


----------



## volker k (15. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Aus welchem Rad??
> Das aus dem Stumpi ist fritte
> ...





Hallo Klaus.

Laß dich nur nicht unterkriegen von einigen Usern und Moderatoren. Wir stehen auf jedenfall hinter dir.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Race Face kaufsch nie wieder die brechen bei mir imma


Falscher Smilie! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (15. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Race Face kaufsch nie wieder die brechen bei mir imma



Mann nimmt die 






ja auch NICHT für sowas


----------



## volker k (15. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Mann nimmt die
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Lars.

Also im modischen Paris fährt man ja solche Kurbeln :






passend zu den Pedalen  .

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: @ Klaus : 

Hallo Klaus.

Also ich mein der Kölsche Klüngel ist ja schon der Hammer , aber der Aachener und Umgebung ist ja wohl das allerletzte. Also Printen backen können sie ja aber........  !


----------



## Redking (15. Dezember 2005)

Am Samstag den 17.12. um 19:00 Uhr beginnt die Weihnachtsfeier bei mir! 

G B S: wie gewohnt oder mal anders???

Wer kommt, meldet sich bei mir!  

Wegen den wichtigen Infos.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (15. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag den 17.12. um 19:00 Uhr beginnt die Weihnachtsfeier bei mir!
> 
> G B S: wie gewohnt oder mal anders???
> 
> ...




Machen wir es mal anders. Grillen im Wohnzimmer.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag den 17.12. um 19:00 Uhr beginnt die Weihnachtsfeier bei mir!
> 
> G B S: wie gewohnt oder mal anders???
> 
> ...



Toll, und sogar ohne Umfrage hier im Forum realisiert   

Brauch ich für Deine Bude eher'n Fully oder reicht ein Hardtail   

Komme dann mit Bier ..... und Volker   



@ Volker, wer mag schon Aachener Printen  :kotz:


----------



## Redking (16. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, und sogar ohne Umfrage hier im Forum realisiert
> 
> Brauch ich für Deine Bude eher'n Fully oder reicht ein Hardtail
> 
> ...


Morgen Michael,

bitte hier eintragen: 

Einlass wird mit einen 12" Base  von Felt erlangt.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

@Redking, hab' Dich


----------



## Molly (16. Dezember 2005)

...ich hab euch auch bald...


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab euch auch bald...




Respekt   

Scheint so, dass Du auf unsere Weihnachtsfeier kommen musst   

Dann füll'n wir Dich so ab ....... , dass Dir das Biken auf Wochen vergeht        

Für exzessive Ramazotti-Gelage ist Volker immer zu haben.


----------



## Molly (16. Dezember 2005)

Gnade!!!  ich vertrag doch nix...kannste bikekiller fragen: nach 3 Kölsch war Ende...Falsche Disziplin, da schicken die RSF lieber nur bikekiller, die ist im Training.


----------



## Lipoly (16. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Gnade!!!  ich vertrag doch nix...kannste bikekiller fragen: nach 3 Kölsch war Ende...Falsche Disziplin, da schicken die RSF lieber nur bikekiller, die ist im Training.



Ich bring noch ne Flasche Bacardi mit! (ich hoffe der klaus besorgt massenweise cola)   

lars

PS: Kann mich einer mit zu klaus nehmen oder wenigstens vom bahnhof abhohlen?


lars


----------



## Lipoly (16. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab euch auch bald...




SHIT... falls es morgen zu nicht jugendfreien handlungen kommt zieht mir bitte die decke über den kopf      


lars


----------



## Lipoly (16. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich für Deine Bude eher'n Fully oder reicht ein Hardtail



ich glaube da reichtn rennrad aber bei MTV haben dies auchschonma gebracht so skateboardnorthshores im haus zu bauen
ALSO FULLY


lars ...
...der jetzt auf die FDT Hennef Weihnachtsfeier fährt


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SHIT... falls es morgen zu nicht jugendfreien handlungen kommt zieht mir bitte die decke über den kopf
> 
> 
> lars



Es wird ausschließlich Programm für Erwachsene (ähhhh also ab 18, ... weil Volker und erwachsen ...     ) gemacht.

Bring' also 'n paar Decken mit   

Hoffe auf das Erscheinen von Molly & Bikekiller .... wenn ... also ab 18 ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird ausschließlich Programm für Erwachsene (ähhhh also ab 18, ... weil Volker und erwachsen ...     ) gemacht.
> 
> Bring' also 'n paar Decken mit
> 
> Hoffe auf das Erscheinen von Molly & Bikekiller .... wenn ... also ab 18 ...


Hallo Michael,
warum nicht das ganze RSF-Team      
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Lipoly (17. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe auf das Erscheinen von Molly & Bikekiller .... wenn ... also ab 18 ...



Ich glaube da glaubst du zu glauben das sie dich bis morgen früh im glauben lassen zu klaus zu kommen    


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da glaubst du zu glauben das sie dich bis morgen früh im glauben lassen zu klaus zu kommen
> 
> 
> lars




Wieso bis morgen früh   

Und wieso bist Du Mittags schon blau    ?








PS: Wir schneien gerade ein


----------



## Lipoly (17. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bis morgen früh
> Und wieso bist Du Mittags schon blau    ?
> PS: Wir schneien gerade ein



Ich weis ja nicht wie lange du beim Klaus bleiben willst aber ich bleibe bis morgen vormittag
häää? schon blau? ich bin NOCH blau von gestern    

wir auch!


lars


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja nicht wie lange du beim Klaus bleiben willst aber ich bleibe bis morgen vormittag
> häää? schon blau? ich bin NOCH blau von gestern
> 
> wir auch!
> ...



Meintest du den Cola Rausch???


----------



## Lipoly (18. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meintest du den Cola Rausch???




GUCK MA AUFS DATUM!

Gestern waren ganz andere im Rausch!
VIDEOS GIBST NUR PER E-MAIL ANFRAGE

Aber bilder:
EDIT: SIEHE GALLERY


lars


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> Gestern waren ganz andere im Rausch!



Du Mädchen !


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Lars, mach das wieder weg, sonst kannst du demnächst alleine Radfahren gehen!      


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Dezember 2005)

Schöne Kameradschaft,

aber Schnaps und Bier im Training, muß das wirklich sein   .

Wäre wahrscheinlich besser für euch gewesen, wenn die Felsflocken reingeschneit wären  .

Wird Zeit, dass auch dieser Thread geschlossen wird   (BTW: habe jetzt dreimal in diversen Threads das letzte Wort gehabt, dann wurden sie geschlossen. Bin halt "muy sympatico", wie der Spanier so sagt).

Gruß
Überhammelentsetzer

P.S: Bernd ist ne große Pfeife, so kurz vor der hundert platt zu gehen.


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> aber Schnaps und Bier im Training, muß das wirklich sein



Für wen oder was trainiere ich denn sonst ?!?

*MORE BEERS THAN GEARS !*


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Kameradschaft,
> 
> aber Schnaps und Bier im Training, muß das wirklich sein   .
> 
> ...


Hallo Hammelschließer,

Hier wird nichts geschlossen und wenn der Moderrator auch das wieder meint stellen wir die Vertrauensfrage.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hammelschließer,
> 
> Hier wird nichts geschlossen und wenn der Moderrator auch das wieder meint stellen wir die Vertrauensfrage.
> 
> ...




DAFÜR!

So so doofen Hammeln wollen wir nix zu tun haben    haben wir letzte nacht noch ausdrücklich drüber diskutiert


lars


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Hier ein Bild :

Zensiert

Gruß

Volker ( Felsflockenabwehr )


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> ( Felsflockenabwehr )



Die Fusseln kamen alle aus Klaus seinen Socken !


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DAFÜR!
> 
> So so doofen Hammeln wollen wir nix zu tun haben  haben wir letzte nacht noch ausdrücklich drüber diskutiert
> 
> ...



   
   
   
   
   
   
Komisch an diese Diskusion kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern   


Gruß

Volker ( Fragend )


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Volker auch du lass das mit den Fotos!      


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker auch du lass das mit den Fotos!
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> ...




Was? Wir wollten doch nur hilfsbereit sein und den Lars zur Toilette begleiten.  


Gruß

Volker ( Seelsorger )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> Komisch an diese Diskusion kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern



Die muss Lars mit sich selber geführt haben als er zu früh eingepennt ist !

@Hammelhetzer: Über DICH haben wir nicht gelästert, ...glaub ich ... aber da warst du auch einer der wenigen !


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> Was? Wir wollten doch nur hilfsbereit sein und den Lars zur Toilette begleiten.



Die Ausziehhilfe war gründlich !


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Wer hat eigendlich mit dem Taxi die Bremsspur auf dem Teppich gemacht?
     

Der kann mal eine Haftplichtversicherungsvertreter anrufen!

Das geht nämlich nimmer raus!  

BYE
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat eigendlich mit dem Taxi die Bremsspur auf dem Teppich gemacht?
> 
> 
> Der kann mal eine Haftplichtversicherungsvertreter anrufen!
> ...




Hab ihn gefunden :

Bild entfernt, da zu groß


Gruß

Volker ( Bremsspurfinder )


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ihn gefunden :
> 
> Bild entfernt, da zu groß
> 
> ...



Sorry, falsche Stelle auf dem Teppich.  
Wo sind die anderen Beweise von anderen Übetätern!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Das Rad steht ja schon.


----------



## Lipoly (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich nehm extra alle bilder raus mit sich keiner verletzt fühlt udn dann der delgado und der volker    

Ich schmeiss jetzt gleich maln paar pics von volker und michael hoch!   


lars


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> Ich nehm extra alle bilder raus mit sich keiner verletzt fühlt udn dann der delgado und der volker



DIESE Fotos bitte *drüben* !!


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehm extra alle bilder raus mit sich keiner verletzt fühlt udn dann der delgado und der volker
> 
> Ich schmeiss jetzt gleich maln paar pics von volker und michael hoch!
> 
> ...



Ich habe es auch bei Volker versucht aber der hört ja nicht.   
Das harmlose Bild auf sdem Taxi ist ja kein Problem aber andere interner gehören nicht veröffentlicht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2005)

Irgendwie scheints ja doch recht lustig gewesen zu sein


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Sorry Michael den Beitrag solltest du ändern !
Stand hier schon drin und gehört hier nicht rein!

Grrrrr
Klaus

Seit ihr alle etwas daneben Eure Bilder könnt ihr rein stellen, aber nicht irgendwo  aus einen geschützten Bereich nehmen und veröffentlichen, hab ich keinem erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (18. Dezember 2005)

soll ich das bild aus meiner gallery nehmen klaus?

lars


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Lars,
 wäre besser.  

Danke 
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> wäre besser.
> 
> Danke
> Klaus




nuR FÜR DICH HAB  ICHS GETAN


----------



## steve (18. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ihr hier Bilder reinstellt, dann achtet bitte auf die Abmessungen.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> nuR FÜR DICH HAB  ICHS GETAN


Guck mal Lars,

der Volker ist vom Steve gelöscht wurden.   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal Lars,
> 
> der Volker ist vom Steve gelöscht wurden.
> 
> ...




Aber ansonsten seid Ihr alle noch ganz Knusprig!!!!!!


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2005)

@ Extreme-Weihnachtsfeierer   

Was war eigentlich weihnachtlich? .... außer George Michael und "Last X-mas"

Egal!

Mein besonderer Dank gilt:

- Klaus für die hervorragende Location (kaum war der Teppich versaut fühlten wir uns schon heimisch), die geile Mucke, das Menü, den besonderen Unterhaltungswert   , das leckere Frühstück, ....

- Lars, dafür, dass er die Mädchenquote erfüllt hat   

- Balu, für den lebensgefährlichen und uneigennützigen Einsatz als Fotograf    und dafür, dass er Klaus nicht ganz kaputt gemacht hat   

- diversen Zaungästen, die es in ihrer scheinbar endlosen Geduld es bis 5:30 sich verkneifen konnten uns wegen Ruhestörung zu belangen ...

- Volker, Zensur  

- mir selbst, Zensiert



@ Lars, woher wusstest Du, dass Volker und ich noch Kaffee hatten heute Mittag?



@Fläätdroppers, ich fang jetzt an die "scharfen Bilder" in mein Fotoalbum hochzuladen


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat eigendlich mit dem Taxi die Bremsspur auf dem Teppich gemacht?
> 
> 
> Der kann mal eine Haftplichtversicherungsvertreter anrufen!
> ...


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>



Hallo Michael.

Änder mal lieber die Bildgröße sonst heult dir auch jemand so wie mir die Ohren voll das die Bilder zu GROß sind und der Fred nicht gut lesbar ist.


Aber ansonsten schließe ich mich deinem vorherigem Posting an und ergänze um folgenden Punkt (e):

Danke auch an den Schnarcher für die schönen Stunden die wir wach im Bett verbracht haben.

Danke auch an die ausführende Kraft für die " Halt dem Schnarcher mal die Nase zu " aktionen.   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Extreme-Weihnachtsfeierer
> 
> Was war eigentlich weihnachtlich? .... außer George Michael und "Last X-mas"
> 
> ...




Soviel zum "Männerabend"


----------



## Balu. (18. Dezember 2005)

> Änder mal lieber die Bildgröße sonst heult dir auch jemand so wie mir die Ohren voll das die Bilder zu GROß sind und der Fred nicht gut lesbar ist.



Wieso ?? So aufrecht hat es doch keine Überbreite mehr ! 

Der Thread ist gut lesbar, also wenn er sich jetzt noch beschwert ....


----------



## volker k (18. Dezember 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ?? So aufrecht hat es doch keine Überbreite mehr !
> 
> Der Thread ist gut lesbar, also wenn er sich jetzt noch beschwert ....



Naja , ich mein ja nur. Ich weiß ja nicht was der für sachen nimmt : Gummibärchen , Printen oderso was schlimmes


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch an den Schnarcher für die schönen Stunden die wir wach im Bett verbracht haben.
> 
> Danke auch an die ausführende Kraft für die " Halt dem Schnarcher mal die Nase zu " aktionen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

es gibt dafür alles keine Beweise.  


@ All 
Da wir ein Rad bei der Feier dabei hatten solten wir uns alle mal für die 15 Stunden die wir als Team verbracht haben die Punkte eintragen!  

Viele Grüße

Dem alle Knochen weh tun und etwas schlafmangel habenden und der hier auf den Knien den Teppich den Nachmittag geschrubbt hat.

Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> es gibt dafür alles keine Beweise *(1.).  *
> 
> ...



1. Leider doch   .

2. Bei der Silvester-Party können wir ja 'ne Plane auslegen   


Jedenfalls wissen wir jetzt, dass man sich auch ohne Alkohol amüsieren kann   




PS: Wollte noch ein harmloses Bild posten; Aber außer dem von Klaus auf dem Taxi gibt's keins  

PPS: Hoffentlich bereue ich nicht noch, dass Lars die Bilder kopiert hat ...

PPPS: ... und Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem ich nun von allen  die Freigabe habe die Fotos zu veröffentlichen hier ein kleiner Bericht    

Klaus Wohnung war ein trefflicher Ort  , wie sich später noch zeigen wird, für unsere kleine Feier:

*Zuerst wurde die Stimmung mit ordentlicher Mucke angeheizt*:






*Bevor man dann schnell zum Wesentlichen kam:*






*Volker schrieb seinen "alten" Wohnort ins Koks   

Später folgte die erste Raucherpause auf Klaus Balkon.
Klaus hatte uns strenge Regeln auferlegt: Nur draußen rauchen, nur im Sitzen pinkeln (auf dem Klo natürlich, Balu!!!!):*








Teil II folgt in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

.... *nachdem wir uns also ein wenig bei Klaus aklimatisiert hatten wurden auch die letzten Zögerer sanft zum Mitfeiern angeregt: * 






*... worauf es zu ersten Anzueglichkeiten kam:*






*.... Gruppendynamische Prozesse nahmen ihren Lauf:*






*.... Mancher stellte seinen Fetisch vor:*








Fortsetzung folgt   



PS: Hört mit den PMs auf. Ihr wart doch einverstanden, oder?


----------



## ZwiebelII (19. Dezember 2005)

yea, `n Interpol Fan


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

*..... gegen 5:00 Uhr am 4. Advent kam es bei Einigen schon zu ersten Ausfallerscheinungen:*






*.... was sich kurz nach dem Erwachen am nächsten Morgen im Antlitz wiederspiegelte:*






*Der richtige Schock ereilte Klaus als er, nach einigen Anstrengungen, seine Wohnung wieder erkennen konnte:*






*.... erste Maßnahmen wurden beraten:*






*.... schließlich besann man sich aber auf das Nächstliegenste und räumte auf.
Dabei fanden wir auch Lars wieder, der die ganze Party unter einer Decke verbracht hatte:*



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SHIT... falls es morgen zu nicht jugendfreien handlungen kommt zieht mir bitte die decke über den kopf
> 
> 
> lars











Ende (vorläufig) da ich für die Hardcore-Pics noch auf die Freigabe von Klaus und Volker warte.


@Klaus, schön war's und wir kommen Silvester wieda!!!


----------



## Balu. (19. Dezember 2005)

GEIL ! Habe ich so einen dicken Filmriss ???


----------



## mike_tgif (19. Dezember 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> GEIL ! Habe ich so einen dicken Filmriss ???


Wenn Du Dich, wie die Herren auf den Foto's, mit Budweiser und Becks zugekippt hast, ist das wahrscheinlich!:kotz:


----------



## Balu. (19. Dezember 2005)

> Wenn Du Dich, wie die Herren auf den Foto's, mit Budweiser und Becks zugekippt hast, ist das wahrscheinlich!



Ich war immerhin auch anwesend auf der Fete ! Das letzte woran ich mich erinnere ist das Klaus Wohnung so aussah als wäre sie abgebrannt !


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte woran ich mich erinnere ist das Klaus Wohnung so aussah als wäre sie abgebrannt !



Das letzte, das ich von Dir mitgekriegt habe war, dass Du mit der Kamera unter der Bettdecke rumgemacht hast  .

Ich hab' das Foto


----------



## Lipoly (19. Dezember 2005)

KLAUS? ich war grad beim Marcus Bremsbeläge kaufen udn du warst nicht da! dafür aber ein zweites taxi bike   

biste so tot?

sorry nochma wegen dem teppich

@volker:
Marcus ist grad die sachen vom beschichten abhohlen! evtl. is dein rahmen schon fertig


lars


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> KLAUS? ich war grad beim Marcus Bremsbeläge kaufen udn du warst nicht da! dafür aber ein zweites taxi bike
> 
> biste so tot?
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars.

Ne Klaus konnte heut auch nicht beim Marcus sein , weil wir sein Badezimmer aufreißen mußten weil du so große haufen da rein gesetzt hast das jetzt alles verstopft und kaputt ist. Bilder setzt ich morgen rein.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

Ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wahre Worte Klaus  . ( aber wir können im gegensatz zu anderen hier im Forum damit leben.    )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch an den Schnarcher für die schönen Stunden die wir wach im Bett verbracht haben.
> 
> Danke auch an die ausführende Kraft für die " Halt dem Schnarcher mal die Nase zu " aktionen.
> 
> ...



Besser wach im Bett als schlaflos im Sattel  

Das mit dem Nase zuhalten ist ja schön und gut. Hätte aber lieber beide Hände frei.

Apropos, irgendwelche Vorschläge/Maßnahmen für Hauenstein?


----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wach im Bett als schlaflos im Sattel
> 
> Das mit dem Nase zuhalten ist ja schön und gut. Hätte aber lieber beide Hände frei.
> 
> Apropos, irgendwelche Vorschläge/Maßnahmen für Hauenstein?



Ja, kein Alkohol !!!!  
Und nicht auf der Bettkante gegen die Wand gedrückt schlafen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wach im Bett als schlaflos im Sattel
> 
> Das mit dem Nase zuhalten ist ja schön und gut. Hätte aber lieber beide Hände frei.
> 
> Apropos, irgendwelche Vorschläge/Maßnahmen für Hauenstein?




Ja. Mehr Alkohol. Und Gummibärchen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kein Alkohol !!!!
> Und nicht *auf der Bettkante gegen die Wand gedrückt schlafen.*
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Daher kommt wohl " ... _von der Bettkante stoßen _ ...."   

Wir haben nur die Seiten verwechselt   

.. und übrigens:

Selbst Schuld   Du wolltet doch unbedingt in Deinem Bett schlafen.


Hab' da übrigens noch das Anschleich-Bild von Balu *** _rumkram_ ...***

Poste ich gleich ma ...


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Daher kommt wohl " ... _von der Bettkante stoßen _ ...."
> 
> Wir haben nur die Seiten verwechselt
> 
> ...




Ähm. Hallo??? Das Bild ist Zensiert!!! Hier lesen Erklärbären und Steves mit!!! Die sind sonst womöglich noch neidisch auf uns!!!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

.... scheint ja ne echt nette party gewesen zu sein... 
und da sag mal einer männer können allein keinen spass haben   
nette pics übrigens     gibts nochmehr??? sitz hier eh schon mit popcorn..also...mehr pics!!!!


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> .... scheint ja ne echt nette party gewesen zu sein...
> und da sag mal einer männer können allein keinen spass haben
> nette pics übrigens     gibts nochmehr??? sitz hier eh schon mit popcorn..also...mehr pics!!!!




Der rest an Bildern ist leider Zensiert  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Daher kommt wohl " ... _von der Bettkante stoßen _ ...."
> 
> Wir haben nur die Seiten verwechselt
> 
> ...



Hey Michael, dann beschwert euch nicht das es laut in den Stunden war!
 Es war glaube ich keine Nacht mehr *ich nicht mehr so genau wissen*

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Der rest an Bildern ist leider Zensiert
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und außerdem nichts für Mädchen    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Der rest an Bildern ist leider Zensiert
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



unter der ladentheke bekommt man so einiges   also an wen muss ich mich wneden???


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> .... scheint ja ne echt nette party gewesen zu sein...
> und da sag mal einer männer können allein keinen spass haben
> nette pics übrigens     gibts nochmehr??? sitz hier eh schon mit popcorn..also...mehr pics!!!!



Schon unterwegs ....


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm. Hallo??? Das Bild ist Zensiert!!! Hier lesen Erklärbären und Steves mit!!! Die sind sonst womöglich noch neidisch auf uns!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Fürchtest wohl um Deinen Rest-Ruf    

Das Bild  würd' ich nie posten (jedenfalls nicht nüchtern ...)

Meinst Du ich will politischen Selbstmord begehen?


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem nichts für Mädchen



so??meinst du???zeig mir das bild und ich sag dir ob es das ist oder net ...


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> unter der ladentheke bekommt man so einiges   also an wen muss ich mich wneden???



Die Bilder von Lars hab ích an seine Eltern geschickt weil er mit der Kohle nicht rüberkam    

Was gibst'n so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> so??meinst du???zeig mir das bild und ich sag dir ob es das ist oder net ...




Hier Klaus Swimming Pool im Souterrain:








Mach mir übrigens jetzt 'ne Kanne Glühwein.
Die Preise für Bilder könnten fallen .....


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibst'n so ...



mein kaputtes bike???


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> mein kaputtes bike???



Reicht ..... vorerst   


Überbietet jemand?


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht ..... vorerst



glück gehabt....  

also..her damit!


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht ..... vorerst
> 
> 
> Überbietet jemand?




Halsschmerzen?


Gruß

Volker ( Dem gerade eingefallen ist das er ja eigentlich alle Bilder hat )


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Halsschmerzen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



*Halsschmerzen?*
Ich dachte Du hättest das überlesen    



Wieso hatte ich gleich so ein ungutes Gefühl dabei Dir alle Bilder zu überlassen?  

... und mein Passwort ...



Tja Becci, als Ethikbeauftragter muss ich das hier für den Moment beenden und mir ne neue Strategie ausdenken **** grübel  ***


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Becci, als Ethikbeauftragter muss ich das hier für den Moment beenden und mir ne neue Strategie ausdenken **** grübel  ***



verkneife mir jeden anderen kommentar....

aber lass die bilder rüberwachsen!!


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Halsschmerzen?*
> Ich dachte Du hättest das überlesen
> 
> 
> ...




Und ich habe vorher extra noch gesagt : Micha nimm den Mund nicht so voll  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe vorher extra noch gesagt : Micha nimm den Mund nicht so voll
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker




Du pokerst hoch Freundchen   

Immerhin bist Du immer mit mir auf den zensierten Bildern   

Hier, zur Warnung ...


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du pokerst hoch Freundchen
> 
> Immerhin bist Du immer mit mir auf den zensierten Bildern
> 
> Hier, zur Warnung ...



Na toll. Und gleich kommt wieder so ein Moderator angeheult das die Bilder zu groß sind , der Fred nicht richtig Lesbar dadurch ist und das Bild gelöscht wird! :kotz: 


Gruß

Volker ( der sich weigert auch den Text zu Editieren !!! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll. Und gleich kommt wieder so ein Moderator angeheult das die Bilder zu groß sind , der Fred nicht richtig Lesbar dadurch ist und das Bild gelöscht wird! :kotz:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Kannst Du das Bild im Beitrag gegen das neue von mir tauschen?

Das ist kleiner und passt auf die Forum-Standardbreite.


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Volker ( der sich weigert auch den Text zu Editieren !!! )



Verweigerer


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Verweigerer



Ich steh dazu!!!

Gruß

Volker ( der es dir jetzt gezeigt hat    )


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh dazu!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker ( der es dir jetzt gezeigt hat    )




Abwarten ....


----------



## Becci (19. Dezember 2005)

...


kindergarten??    


...


----------



## volker k (19. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> kindergarten??
> ...




Biste neidisch oder was    


































  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

So Jungs, mir ist jetzt schwindelig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15 min mit dem Taxi im Wohnzimmer gekreist!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> .. sorry nochma wegen dem teppich ..
> 
> 
> 
> lars



Ja, und wegen Deines zerstörten Lebens


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars.
> 
> Ne Klaus konnte heut auch nicht beim Marcus sein , weil wir sein Badezimmer aufreißen mußten weil du so große haufen da rein gesetzt hast das jetzt alles verstopft und kaputt ist. Bilder setzt ich morgen rein.
> 
> ...



Das kostet mindestens einen *Double-Track-Pornicous-Gold-Edition-LRS*.

Wo bleiben die Bilder; Immerhin ist schon fast 8 Stunden heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (20. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die Bilder;



...das frag ich mich auch...   





na gut..bin ja schon wieder wech ....


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ...das frag ich mich auch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleib ruhig   wir tolerieren auch Randgruppen-Mitglieder   



*@Klaus*, Du bist am Start in Hauenstein  .

Jetzt müssmer Dir nur noch das Schnarchen abgewöhnen


----------



## Becci (20. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir tolerieren auch Randgruppen-Mitglieder


 randgruppe??nöö, nicht hier bei uns   , warum ihr so wenig weibliche begleitung habt , dass kann ich mir net erklären   




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt müssmer Dir nur noch das Schnarchen abgewöhnen


ich kenn da n paar mittel


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> randgruppe??nöö, nicht hier bei uns   , warum ihr so wenig weibliche begleitung habt , dass kann ich mir net erklären



Ich auch nicht ....
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich Frauen meine?   




			
				Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kenn da n paar mittel



Komm rüber damit!

Aber so, dass Klaus das überlebt   
Der muss noch das uphillrace fahren können.


----------



## mike_tgif (20. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so, dass Klaus das überlebt
> Der muss noch das uphillrace fahren können.


Da mache ich mir eher bei Dir Sorgen - bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!

vgl. folgende Konversation:


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn Herrn Heider noch von vorm Krieg.





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ardennen Offensive oder Verdun Schlacht oder gar Willems Krieg 70/71





			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Punische Kriege


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Da mache ich mir eher bei Dir Sorgen - bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!
> 
> vgl. folgende Konversation:




So verbringst Du also die Flaute kurz vor Weihnachten   

Ich mach' mir übrigens auch Sorgen; Volker hat sich vorsichtig erkundigt ob 100 Liter Bier für das uphill event reichen    

  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (20. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich Frauen meine?


naja..als welche randgruppe könnte ich mich denn hier noch sehen   







			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Komm rüber damit!
> 
> Aber so, dass Klaus das überlebt



soll ich dich echt in frauengeheimnisse einweihen, die das schnarchen bei männer ausschalten???mhm...ich glaube besser net ... müßt wohl weiter damit leben


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dich echt in frauengeheimnisse einweihen, die das schnarchen bei männer ausschalten???mhm...



Es geht um zwei schlaflose Nächte für Volker und mich  .

Mal ganz abgesehen von einem anstrengenden (2x) 175 Meter Rennen  .

Also komm rüber ......   

Via PM?

Und Du kriegst im Gegenzug ein schöne Bild von Klaus von der Weihnachtsfeier*  








* Mit den  Bildern finanzier ich mich bis zur Rente


----------



## Becci (20. Dezember 2005)

nehmt euch einfach ohrstöpsel mit    wirkt manchmal auch schon...

oder einfach keinen alk trinken   



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenzug ein schöne Bild von Klaus von der Weihnachtsfeier


nur ein bild is a bißerl wenig.....


----------



## Lipoly (20. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> oder einfach keinen alk trinken



GENAU
dann könnt ihr auch als heterosexueller männerverein starten! mit alk wäre ich mir da nimmer so sicher!   


lars


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU
> dann könnt ihr auch als heterosexueller männerverein starten! mit alk wäre ich mir da nimmer so sicher!
> 
> 
> lars



Du hast Dich nach einer Flasche Bier bereits, mehr oder weniger freiwillig   , Deiner Hose entledigt ...   

Ich lad' grad mal die Bilder hoch .... 









Außerdem willst Du doch unbedingt mitkommen nach Hauenstein  


Edit: Bild


----------



## Lipoly (20. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Du hast Dich nach einer Flasche Bier bereits, mehr oder weniger freiwillig   , Deiner Hose entledigt ...
> 
> 
> 2.Außerdem willst Du doch unbedingt mitkommen nach Hauenstein



1. ICH? NEEEE eher weniger ! VIEL weniger

2. jo aber ich penne bestimt nicht bei euch in der wohnung geschweigedenn in dem bett wo ihr schon alledrei pennt(dafür gibt es videobeweise das ihr sowas macht)


lars


----------



## Becci (20. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> dann könnt ihr auch als heterosexueller männerverein starten! mit alk wäre ich mir da nimmer so sicher!



  

fotos...delgado..ich warte immer noch darauf


----------



## Lipoly (20. Dezember 2005)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> fotos...delgado..ich warte immer noch darauf




da hat der keine pics von weil der selber in der "orgie" beteiligt war     nur ich habe ein vid und balu glaubsch ein bild gemacht weil ins das zu ****** war!

lars


----------



## volker k (20. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ICH? NEEEE eher weniger ! VIEL weniger
> 
> 2. jo aber ich penne bestimt nicht bei euch in der wohnung geschweigedenn in dem bett wo ihr schon alledrei pennt(dafür gibt es videobeweise das ihr sowas macht)
> 
> ...




Aber Lars , wir haben ja vollstes verständniss dafür das du es noch nicht wahr haben willst das du auch Homosexuell bist.

Aber das legt sich wieder , brauch dir aber auch nicht peinlich sein wir sagen es auch keinem weiter.  


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Träum was Süßes


----------



## Lipoly (20. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers--> ihr habt ne e-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Lars , wir haben ja vollstes verständniss dafür das du es noch nicht wahr haben willst das du auch Homosexuell bist.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Mit 17 hab' ich das auch noch verdrängt ..... und mir massenhaft rosa Handschuhe gekauft    



Gruß

Delgado






@becci, die Preise steigen wieder   
Was macht eigentlich die _Suche_?


----------



## Becci (21. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @becci, die Preise steigen wieder



ich hab jede menge müll im keller den ich dir für fotos andrehen kann


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 17 hab' ich das auch noch verdrängt ..... und mir massenhaft rosa Handschuhe gekauft


So,

Beitrag gemeldet: Humor im Forum  . Wo sollen wir denn da hinkommen  

Schlage übrigens vor, dass für den WP das Fahren mit obigen Bekleidungsstücken jeweils zwei zusätzliche Punkte gibt - jeder normale Mensch (OaS ist also ausgenommen) schämt sich dabei doch in Grund und Boden, also definitiv erschwerte Bedingungen!   

Hoffe, die humoristische WP-Kontrollpolizei unterstützt dass, außerdem erkennt man dann auch die unbekannten Harteier schnell und zielsicher im Wald und auf der Strasse.

Gruß
Hammelkleidungsberater


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> Beitrag gemeldet *(1.)* : Humor im Forum  . Wo sollen wir denn da hinkommen
> 
> ...



1. ..... und großem Bruder berichtet   

2. Leider Kaputt seit letzter O_a_S-Tour. Hab' aber weitere Bekleidung in der Farbe   

2. "humoristische WP-Kontrollpolizei"   Meinst Du rpo?

4. Rosa Handschuhe = Ident für Harteier =   = Diskriminierung (s. u. )  

Warme Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 2. "humoristische WP-Kontrollpolizei"   Meinst Du ...?


Geht nicht. Dummheit und Humor sind impliziet excludierend. War 'n Formulierungsfehler in meinem Post.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Geht nicht. Dummheit und Humor sind impliziet excludierend. War 'n Formulierungsfehler in meinem Post.



Finn ich nich guut, dass tu hir soo märwuerdige Fremtworde verwändescht, da höhrt der Humoor bei mir auf.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Finn ich nich guut, dass tu hir soo märwuerdige Fremtworde verwändescht, da höhrt der Humoor bei mir auf.


Bring du bitte am Samstag deine Cam mit, damit später alle dein schönes Geschenk sehen...Gibt's in Kölle eigentlich noch 'n Woolworth mit Strickwarenabteilung     

Hammelkonfektionierer


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bring du bitte am Samstag deine Cam mit, damit später alle dein schönes Geschenk sehen...Gibt's in Kölle eigentlich noch 'n Woolworth mit Strickwarenabteilung
> 
> Hammelkonfektionierer





Pssssssst .....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssssst .....


   
Über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten!!!   

Gruß
Hammelfärber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssssst .....




Toll Michael  .

Jetzt sieht der Lars doch sein Weihnachtsgeschenk   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

Na, *endlich wach * .... ?   


Hab' Klaus gerade für Samstag abgesagt.
War doch in Deinem Sinne, oder?


----------



## volker k (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na, *endlich wach * .... ?
> 
> 
> Hab' Klaus gerade für Samstag abgesagt.
> War doch in Deinem Sinne, oder?




Jojo. Ich dachte mal komm steh mal auf und schau mal nach was so gepostet wird  .

Gehe aber gleich wieder Pennen.  

Yep. Weil er ist immernoch mit renovieren beschäftigt.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (22. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Termin????
> 
> Komm vorbei dann ist das Problem aus der Welt
> 
> ...




Hallo Volker & Klaus,

werd' heute mal anfangen massig Schrauben durch die Stollen zu jagen.






Nur für den Fall, dass in Hauenstein Eis und Schnee den Trail schwer machen.

Sonst fahr ich den Gravity hinten, wenn er reinpasst  

Sonst dengel ich ein bischen am Rahmen rum bis er passt; Ist ja Stahl  

Wenn ich dann noch Lenker u. Vorbau getauscht habe kann's losgehen   

Wenn ihr wollt könnt Ihr auch mit dem Bike fahren; Wegen Geometrie und so ..

Hat jemand noch 'ne 7fach Kassette mit 32er (oder größer) Ritzel?

Gruß


Delgado

... der sich beim Schrauben mal'n Radeberger Kräuterschnaps reinpfeift  :kotz:


----------



## Redking (22. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker & Klaus,
> 
> werd' heute mal anfangen massig Schrauben durch die Stollen zu jagen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael & Volker,
ich werde Weihnachten die Schrauben in den Adrenalin jagen. 
Habe ja nichts vor.  
Gehe mal die Zähne zählen, obwohl der Zahnarzt es heute doch gemacht hat.
Werde ich aber selber nutzen.  
Wie hoch ist dein Rahmen? Meiner soll ein 19" sein.
 Kann ich auch mal messen.

Nach einem passenden Hinterreifen, für normale Verhältnisse muss ich noch mal schauen.

Brauche ich eigentlich eine Vorderradbremse??  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael & Volker,
> ich werde Weihnachten die Schrauben in den Adrenalin jagen.
> Habe ja nichts vor.  *(1.)*
> Gehe mal die Zähne zählen, obwohl der Zahnarzt es heute doch gemacht hat.
> ...



Mogäään Klaus, 

Dein Bild ist zu groß (_Beitrag gemeldet  _  ).

1. Wieso hast Du nichts vor? Du musst noch Deine Bude für Silvester präparieren. Hab' ich gestern mit Volker beschlossen   
Wir helfen Dir dafür deine Reifen kaputt zu kriegen   

2. Damit ist die *Suche nach einer Kassette (7fach/xx->/=32) * wieder offen.

3. Sitzrohr Mitte/Mitte = 42 cm.

4. Der 2,3er Gravity passt bei mir und hat noch Platz. Überlege noch aufzurüsten Richtung Fat Albert o. ä.

5. Im Zweifelsfall ja   


Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung?
Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis   

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett   )
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, *Baluuuuu!!!*)

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht?


Fragen über Fragen.

U. A. w. g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Damit ist die Suche nach einer Kassette (7fach/xx->/=32)  wieder offen.


Ich muss mal das grosse Ritzel zählen, aber ggf hab ich am altrad meiner Freundin noch eines. Ob das so brauchbar ist, weiss ich aber nicht. Und ich müsste das dann irgendwann nach Hauenstein wieder bekommen *g*



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht?


Bitte keine weiteren Details was Ihr da vor habt ... denkt an den Jugendschutz ...


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal das grosse Ritzel zählen, aber ggf hab ich am altrad meiner Freundin noch eines. Ob das so brauchbar ist, weiss ich aber nicht. Und ich müsste das dann irgendwann nach Hauenstein wieder bekommen *g*



Ja, zähl mal!

Muss nur 350 Meter halten  .

Bekommste natürlich wieder  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine weiteren Details was Ihr da vor habt ... denkt an den Jugendschutz ...




Gerade gefunden:

"_Hallo Organisatoren, Herzlichen Dank für die tolle Veranstalltung. Bin nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei (Wird doch wiederholt, oder?) Warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die Ergebnissliste. *Kritik: Bodypainting und zehn nackte Frisösen?? * Passt irgendwie net so richtig. Ansonsten, Super!!!
Ciao, Thomas _" 


Hoffe die haben sich das zu Herzen genommen


----------



## Balu. (23. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung? <<Können wir gerne machen!
Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis  

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ?
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, Baluuuu!!!) <<Dann frag ihn u. die Chefs

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht? <<Ich habe 2 Betten klargemacht !


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung? <<Können wir gerne machen! << o. k. Klaus?

Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis  

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ? << Schon voll.
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, Baluuuu!!!) <<Dann frag ihn u. die Chefs << Cheeeefs!

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht? <<Ich habe 2 Betten klargemacht !


----------



## volker k (23. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung? <<Können wir gerne machen! << o. k. Klaus?

Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis  

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ? << Schon voll.<< Ich auch.
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, Baluuuu!!!) <<Dann frag ihn u. die Chefs << Cheeeefs!<< Genehmigt

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht? <<Ich habe 2 Betten klargemacht !


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung? <<Können wir gerne machen! << o. k. Klaus?

Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis  

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ? << Schon voll.<< Ich auch.
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, Baluuuu!!!) <<Dann frag ihn u. die Chefs << Cheeeefs!<< Genehmigt << Baluuu bitte!! Du ihn kennst.

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht? <<Ich habe 2 Betten klargemacht !


Gruß
Volker



*Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen Mountainbikern aus der Region ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches 2006.*








@Volker, bin auch voll


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2005)

Fläätdroppers,

wie sieht's aus mit einer teaminternen Wertung? <<Können wir gerne machen! << o. k. Klaus?Bin dabei!

Hätte auch schon einen schönen Preis  

- Volker (hat seine Siegambitionen bereits offen gelegt)
- Klaus (Letzter)
- Balu
- ich
- Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ? << Schon voll.<< Ich auch. Ich nicht!
- Tomadi (ist noch kein Fläätdropper, Baluuuu!!!) <<Dann frag ihn u. die Chefs << Cheeeefs!<< Genehmigt

@ Balu, hast Du Frau Heider klar gemacht? <<Ich habe 2 Betten klargemacht !


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (23. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> - Lars (braucht noch Mitfahrgelegenheit und Bett  ) << Heider ? << Schon voll.<< Ich auch. Ich nicht!



passe ich evtl. mit bei dir ins auto?

lars


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> passe ich evtl. mit bei dir ins auto?
> 
> lars



Ich fahr mit dem Rad hin!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (23. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr mit dem Rad hin!
> Gruß
> Klaus




ich habe grad das stinky freeridefähig gemacht! damit fahre ich jetzt abba nix mehr so wie das schwabbelt beim berg hoch fahn
aber geiles feeling!

biste morgen um 10rum beim marcus? ich ja!


lars


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe grad das stinky freeridefähig gemacht! damit fahre ich jetzt abba nix mehr so wie das schwabbelt beim berg hoch fahn
> aber geiles feeling!
> 
> biste morgen um 10rum beim marcus? ich ja!
> ...



Hallo Lars,
nein, bin morgen biken.

Habe Marcus & Petra heute schon ein frohes Fest gewünscht.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (23. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> nein, bin morgen biken.
> 
> Habe Marcus & Petra heute schon ein frohes Fest gewünscht.
> ...




ich schwabbel mal hin! muss mir nochn trikot kaufen und frohes fest wünschen und marcus soll ma ne runde mit meiner schüssel fahren da ich irgendwie das geühl habe der hinterbau is nicht mehr normal 

lars


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ein Einzelbett in Hauenstein




Wer hat uns denn unter scheinheiligem Vorwand ins Ehebett gelockt    

.... und jetzt sowas.

Na Hauptsache Du schläfst mit der Nase nach unten


----------



## volker k (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallöle. 

So mein DMR ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kette und Aufkleber fertig ( Danke noch mal an Klaus für die Spontane Hilfe    ).Bilder wird es aber leider erst am 25.12. geben weil ich mir das Teil ja selber zu Weihnachten schenke   .


Gruß

Volker (Dersichtierischfreut)


----------



## Redking (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen die hier auch mitlesen und sich beteiligen

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (24. Dezember 2005)

*Ich bin der kleine Weihnachtsmann der nicht bei dir vorbeischaun kann , drum schick ich aus der Ferne eine Hand voll Zaubersterne.

Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien von Herzen ein Frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest. 



Gruß

Volker*


----------



## Lipoly (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich auch!!


HAT NOCH JEMAND NEN DÄMPFER MIT 220ER EINBAULÄNGE RUMLIEGEN DEN ER MIT MAL FÜR NE WOCHE LEIHEN KANN?

mfglars


----------



## Delgado (24. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wil überhaupt ein Bett in Hauenstein





Hallo Lars im Ehebett ist der dritte Platz frei geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (24. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars im Ehebett ist der dritte Platz frei geworden




wie das? wer fährt nicht mit?
wenigstens ein was gutes am heutigen abend!

Lars<-- hates weihnachten

ist sehr mau ausgefallen! kaufe mir deshalb glaube ich direkt nen neuen dämpfer bevor ich den alten wieder flott mache


----------



## Delgado (24. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wie das? wer fährt nicht mit?
> wenigstens ein was gutes am heutigen abend!



Alle fahren mit aber Klaus will ja im Einzelbett schlafen (guckst Du Sig.).

Jedenfalls sagt er das jetzt


----------



## Lipoly (24. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Alle fahren mit aber Klaus will ja im Einzelbett schlafen (guckst Du Sig.).
> 
> Jedenfalls sagt er das jetzt



gibt das ärger wenn man einfach auf ner isomatte auf der erde pennt und trotzdem wie ein bett bezahlt?
höhr mal bitte nach
lars


----------



## Delgado (24. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> gibt das ärger wenn man einfach auf ner isomatte auf der erde pennt und trotzdem wie ein bett bezahlt?
> höhr mal bitte nach
> lars



Hast Du einen Platz im Auto?


----------



## Lipoly (24. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen Platz im Auto?



balu?tomadi?volker?privatjet?splash?


lars


----------



## Splash (24. Dezember 2005)

Bevor Du auf ner Isomatte pennst, kann ich Dir n Feldbett mitgeben, falls Du magst. Das ist recht kompakt und wesentlich bequemer als ne Isomatte (ausser Du bist n Fakir). Würde am liebsten ja auch mitkommen, aber kann da leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> balu?tomadi?volker?privatjet?splash?
> 
> 
> lars




Ich bin immer noch voll.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (25. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch voll.



Immer noch seit Klaus Party? Meine Güte ...


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch seit Klaus Party? Meine Güte ...


Ich glaube schon länger!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch seit Klaus Party? Meine Güte ...




Um genau zu sein seid fast eineinhalb Monaten.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Um genau zu sein seid fast eineinhalb Monaten.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi Volker ,
du bist ein Tier    

Und läüft das Bike,    Lars hat mir mitgeteilt das dein Rad fertig ist?  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker ,
> du bist ein Tier
> 
> Und läüft das Bike,    Lars hat mir mitgeteilt das dein Rad fertig ist?
> ...




Yep.

Habe noch schnell am Samstag ne Kette beim Marus geholt und  jetzt ist es fertig  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Habe noch schnell am Samstag ne Kette beim Marus geholt und  jetzt ist es fertig  .
> 
> ...



Du Volker wusste ich doch!  

Liest der Lars nicht mehr mit?


Und schon ein paar Tricks auf Lager!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Volker wusste ich doch!
> 
> Liest der Lars nicht mehr mit?
> 
> ...




Lars ist doch glaub ich schon um 23:00 Offline gegangen. ( Mädchen )

Och mit den Tricks muß ich mal schauen wenn ich mal eine Ego Runde mit dem DMR in der Stadt drehe.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle.
> 
> So mein DMR ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kette und Aufkleber fertig ( Danke noch mal an Klaus für die Spontane Hilfe    ).Bilder wird es aber leider erst am 25.12. geben weil ich mir das Teil ja selber zu Weihnachten schenke   .
> 
> ...







			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *Lars ist doch glaub ich schon um 23:00 Offline gegangen. ( Mädchen )
> *
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Volker,

ich meinte das mit dem Posting(erstes Zitat) vorher. Deswegen wusste ich doch das dein Bike fertig sein wird. 
Und brauchte nicht die Info von Lars.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (25. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Lars ist doch glaub ich schon um 23:00 Offline gegangen. ( Mädchen )
> 
> Och mit den Tricks muß ich mal schauen wenn ich mal eine Ego Runde mit dem DMR in der Stadt drehe.
> 
> ...



wenn du so gefrustet von weihnachten wärst wärste auch dann offline gegangen

*mitwill*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (25. Dezember 2005)

Den Fläätdroppern schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Larrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,
deine Punkte bitte.     

Gruß
Klaus 

P.S.: Schreib die von Volker mit auf!


----------



## Lipoly (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Larrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss,
> deine Punkte bitte.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


wieviele waren es denn?

lars


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele waren es denn?
> 
> lars



HI Lars,
Abzüglich der An und Abreise????? 

Ich sage mal 6 Points besser ich weiß das es bei dir so war.  

Dann entstehen auch keine Ungereimtheiten.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> HI Lars,
> Abzüglich der An und Abreise?????
> 
> Ich sage mal 5 Points besser ich weiß das es bei dir so war.
> ...




Und bei mir ???


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei mir ???


Bei deiner Signatur *Volker* solltest du dann auch deinen Namen,
 hinter Lars Namen reinschreiben 

Ich denke ???? 
weiß ich doch nicht, wie lange ihr nach Hause gebraucht habt bei dem Schneesturmi?? 

Gruß
Klaus 

P.S.:Es friert draußen


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Lars!! Bitte zur Kasse und die Punkte eintragen und zwar dalli!  

Michael du natürlich auch, du Drückeberger!  

Gruß
Klaus

Der Fläätantreiber


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars!! Bitte zur Kasse und die Punkte eintragen und zwar dalli!
> 
> MIchael du natürlich auch du Drückeberger!
> 
> ...




Ha , ich hab meine eingetragen


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha , ich hab meine eingetragen



Hab ich gesehen     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gesehen
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Party! Wie wärs mit Abba?


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Party! Wie wärs mit Abba?



Dafür​
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars!! Bitte zur Kasse und die Punkte eintragen und zwar dalli!


Immer diese Jugend???? 
Schon vorzeitig im Bett und hat wiedermal das wichtigste vergessen!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fläätdroppern schöne Feiertage!



Hallo Molly,

schätze die Spamer haben Dich einfach übersehen   

Hoffe Du hattest ein schönes Fest und wünsche Dir und Deinen Schneeflöckchen einen guten Rutsch.

Apropos: Lust auf Party? Hab' da 'ne Ferienwohnung in Hauenstein an der Hand   .

Grüße 

Delgado


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker & Klaus,
> 
> werd' heute mal anfangen massig Schrauben durch die Stollen zu jagen.
> 
> ...




Fläääääätdroppers, 

der Umbau für's uphillrace ist fast vollzogen:








Jetzt noch'n Sattel nach hinten und meinen neuen Spike Reifen (siehe Spike Workshop) rein und feddisch   


Spikes Step I






Spikes Step II






Spikes Step III


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben. Den Ein oder Anderen zieht es ja schon wieder ins Büro! 
@Delgado: Wie ist denn jetzt Deine kleinste Übersetzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Molly,
> 
> schätze die Spamer haben Dich einfach übersehen
> 
> ...



Morgen Michael,
das siehst du falsch, die Grüße gingen an allle Schneeflocken!  

Vor lauter basteln das biken vergessen oder wo sind deine Punkte?????  

Mist habe vor lauter Radfahren das basteln vergessen!  
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben. Den Ein oder Anderen zieht es ja schon wieder ins Büro!
> @Delgado: Wie ist denn jetzt Deine kleinste Übersetzung?



Ja, schön is im Büro und soooo einsam   

Z. Zt. hab ich 22 -> 28 drauf. Übersetzungsverhältnis 0,79.

Mit deinem LR 22 -> 34 = 0,65.

Der Marcel Hahn hat letztes Mal mit 0,8 gewonnen (32 -> 40).


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
mein Spikereifen ist jetzt auch fast fertig.  

Nur noch eine neue Innenkarkasse rein und die Spikes kürzen

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Marcel Hahn hat letztes Mal mit 0,8 gewonnen (32 -> 40).


Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber Marcel Hahn, hat auch das hier gemacht!


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Dezember 2005)

Das ist aber schon steil.... oh mann.


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Michael,
> das siehst du falsch, die Grüße gingen an allle Schneeflocken!
> 
> Vor lauter basteln das biken vergessen oder wo sind deine Punkte?????
> ...



Du kriegst kein Einzelbett in Hauenstein!!!


Spaß bei Seite.  

Punkte hab' ich gerade nachgetragen.

Damit führ' ich wieder  und wir haben unseren angestammten 4. Platz wieder  

Heute bastel ich weiter.
Auf die Schrauben kommen noch Muttern, von innen 'nen alten RR-Reifen mit Silikon reinfixiert, ..... u.s.w. Bilder????

Besser als Weihnachts(wurf)sterne ausflexen und Haschplätzchen backen.

Grüße

Michael


PS: Da der Boden friert könnte ich mir 'ne spontane Altenberg uphill-spot-tour im laufe der Woche vorstellen; Interesse ??? Volker, Klaus, Balu, Lars, ....


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst kein Einzelbett in Hauenstein!!!
> 
> 
> Spaß bei Seite.
> ...




Doch, ich nehme die Couch da Volker wieder wackelt!  

Hast du zu viel Plätzchen gegessen?? Ich dachte schon das ich verrückt sei soviel an Weihnachten zu fahren aber du setzt immer noch einen drauf!   

Du brauchst aber lange zum Basteln, habe das mal gerede eben zwischen durch nach dem Schnee schippen gemacht. Hätte ich mir aber sparen können, da es hier schon wieder schmilzt.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein Spikereifen ist jetzt auch fast fertig.
> 
> Nur noch eine neue Innenkarkasse rein und die Spikes kürzen
> ...



Hi Klaus,

ich wollte auch die Spikes kürzen.

Aber guck mal das Bild von Michael an   

Schätze ich lass meine Spikes lang.

Werde aber mal Werkzeug zum evtl. Kürzen mitbringen.

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir am Fr. 06.01. den Hügel schon mal antesten   (bevor wir uns Volkers 100 Litern Bier annehmen).

Habe uns im Gästebuch des Veranstalters schonma angekündigt und Angst und Schrecken verbreitet    




Hier kündigt sich übrigens das nächste Highlight an.....

*Aber wieso steht Volkers Stuhl schon da  *  










@Michael, bitte Vorschläge zur Geometrieverbesserung!


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> 
> ich wollte auch die Spikes kürzen.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,
oh gott.   da komm ich nicht hoch, es sei denn ich nehme das 20" Vorderrad. und feile mir noch ein neues Ritzel hinten.
Kann ich hinten irgendwie das große Kettenblatt vom Rennrad (53 Zähne) dran bauen???   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, ich nehme die Couch da Volker wieder wackelt!
> 
> Hast du zu viel Plätzchen gegessen?? Ich dachte schon das ich verrückt sei soviel an Weihnachten zu fahren aber du setzt immer noch einen drauf!
> 
> ...



Ihr wackelnden Sesselpupser   
Ich erwarte einen ausgeklügelten uphill-Trainingsplan von den Chefs!!!

Aber z. z.!

Jetzt weißt Du auch warum ich so lansam bastle  .

Muss nämlich nebenbei auch noch fahren und mich um den Typen von meiner Frau kümmern ....

Zum Essen blieb leider kaum Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> oh gott.   da komm ich nicht hoch, es sei denn ich nehme das 20" Vorderrad. und feile mir noch ein neues Ritzel hinten.
> Kann ich hinten irgendwie das große Kettenblatt vom Rennrad (53 Zähne) dran bauen???
> 
> ...



Umbauten sind grundsätzlich keine Grenzen gesetzt (Quelle: Gästebuch www.uphillrace.de).

Nachteil der von Dir angestrebten Übersetzung ist nur, dass Du bei 22 -> 53 so langsam unterwegs bist, dass Du das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr halten kannst und umfällst   

Das Tempo muss, denke ich, auch stimmen (Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert).

Hier kommt dann wieder die Kraft und Ausdauerfähigkeit ins Spiel   

Schaun mer mal ....


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wackelnden Sesselpupser
> Ich erwarte einen ausgeklügelten uphill-Trainingsplan von den Chefs!!!
> 
> Aber z. z.!
> ...



Hey, du hast das angeleiert also bist du der Chefe!  
Dann leg mal einen vor!  
Du hast ja bisher alle Bemühungen von mir verpuffen lassen und bist allein gefahren.  
Vorher testen wenn es geht ist schon mal gut. Dann kann man noch am Bike tunen.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> 
> ic
> Auf jeden Fall sollten wir am Fr. 06.01. den Hügel schon mal antesten   (bevor wir uns Volkers 100 Litern Bier annehmen).
> ...


Sag mal bist du total b.............    
Jetzt kann ich gar nicht nach zehn Metern abka........     

Aber so musst du ja alles geben, wenn du so ne große Klappe hast.
Also ich wollte die Strecke erstmal in Natur sehen, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Umbauten sind grundsätzlich keine Grenzen gesetzt (Quelle: Gästebuch www.uphillrace.de).
> 
> Nachteil der von Dir angestrebten Übersetzung ist nur, dass Du bei 22 -> 53 so langsam unterwegs bist, dass Du das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr halten kannst und umfällst
> 
> ...



Mensch Michael,
du weißt doch das ich immer umkippe am Berg.  
Gibt aber mehr Punkte für WP.  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal bist du total b.............
> Jetzt kann ich gar nicht nach zehn Metern abka........
> 
> Aber so musst du ja alles geben, wenn du so ne große Klappe hast.
> ...



  Frechheit siegt   

Tja, jetzt musst Du Dich schon anstrengen     


Wg. Termin:

Morgen muss ich wieder zur Therapie  .
Donnerstag vielleicht Schraub und Grill Session.
Freitag ginge ....

Halt Dir mal den Freitag frei!


Gruß


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Frechheit siegt
> 
> Tja, jetzt musst Du Dich schon anstrengen
> 
> ...




Zu Spät dort wollte ich zur DH Strecke in Wiehl soll aber wegen dem Wetter problematisch sein!

Donnerstag im 7Gebirge die anderen Schrauben wir fahren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Spät dort wollte ich zur DH Strecke in Wiehl soll aber wegen dem Wetter problematisch sein!
> 
> *Treffen am Fr. bei mir? Komme mit.*
> 
> ...




Guckst Du oben


----------



## Lipoly (27. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Spät dort wollte ich zur DH Strecke in Wiehl soll aber wegen dem Wetter problematisch sein!
> 
> Donnerstag im 7Gebirge die anderen Schrauben wir fahren!
> 
> ...



Hab mir nen Manitou 4Way klargemacht als leihgabe--> wir müssen downhillen!

lars


----------



## Solanum (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos: Lust auf Party? Hab' da 'ne Ferienwohnung in Hauenstein an der Hand   .
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Delgado


ist da ne Einladung     oder ne Anmache   
gilt die für Molly oder für alle Snow flakes??  
( ich hoffe Klaus bekommt nen Einzelbett   )
ich hoffe ihr habt noch alle frei und genießt die Tage
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Dezember 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ist da ne Einladung   *(1.) *oder ne Anmache
> gilt die für Molly oder für alle Snow flakes *(2.) *??
> ( ich hoffe Klaus bekommt nen Einzelbett *(3.)  *  )
> ich hoffe ihr habt noch alle frei *(4.) *und genießt die Tage *(5.)*
> Solanum



1. Anmache natürlich  
2. Für alle Flöckchen ... 
3. Bekommt er nicht, meint er nur  
4. Nö, muss arbeiten  
5. Genieße trotzdem ...


----------



## Delgado (28. Dezember 2005)

"an ALLE !
die strecke wird ab freitag den 06.01.06 fertiggestellt sein. dann kann nach herzenslust "trainiert" werden. im letzten jahr hat das eine ganze reihe von fahrern genutzt  
am samstag den 07.01.06 werden wir sie dann ab 12.00 uhr sperren um sie ein letztes mal zu säubern"

Quelle: Gästebuch www.uphillrace.de


----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2005)

Bin ja schon mal gespannt drauf, was da auf uns zukommen. 

Ich werde nur für den Tag anreisen und an dem Tag auch wieder abreisen, da ich das sonst zeitlich ned hin bekomme ...


----------



## Delgado (28. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja schon mal gespannt drauf, was da auf uns zukommen.
> 
> Ich werde nur für den Tag anreisen und an dem Tag auch wieder abreisen, da ich das sonst zeitlich ned hin bekomme ...



Schön, dass Du auch kommst 
Du kannst Dich noch anmelden; Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 150 erhöht worden.

Gruß

Delgado

edit: uuups, Du bist ja schon gemeldet und Lars auch ....


----------



## Lipoly (28. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass Du auch kommst
> Du kannst Dich noch anmelden; Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 150 erhöht worden.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



dann guck mal in die teinehmerliste


lars


----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> edit: uuups, Du bist ja schon gemeldet und Lars auch ....



hehe .. Lars nehm ich dann mit - ich weiss zwar ned, wie ich das und dann noch 35 kg Bikes in den A4 Avant bekommen soll, aber das werden wir dann ja sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (28. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> hehe .. Lars nehm ich dann mit - ich weiss zwar ned, wie ich das und dann noch 35 kg Bikes in den A4 Avant bekommen soll, aber das werden wir dann ja sehen



MIT ANLAUF WIRD REINGEDROPPT


----------



## Balu. (28. Dezember 2005)

> Aber wieso steht Volkers Stuhl schon da



Weil Volker ein elendiger Namesdieb ist !!! Darum !!
Aber sagt mal,

*Habe ich den Knall nicht gehört ??*
Was treibt ihr für ein Auflebens um dieses Rennen ? Klar es hat Kultstatus und wird ne riesen Gaudi aber ihr dreht mal wieder ab und fangt an mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen !!


----------



## Delgado (29. Dezember 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Volker ein elendiger Namesdieb ist !!! Darum !!
> Aber sagt mal,
> 
> *Habe ich den Knall nicht gehört ??*
> Was treibt ihr für ein Auflebens um dieses Rennen *(1.)  *? Klar es hat Kultstatus und wird ne riesen Gaudi aber ihr dreht mal wieder ab *(2.) *und fangt an mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen *(3.) *!!



1. Schlaflos im Sattel Du meinst? Das war doch erst die Vorankündigung  
Warte mal die Nachbereitung ab   

2. Wieso dreh'n wir ab  Nirgens wird so sachlich, nüchtern und präzise agiert wie hier  

3. Mit welchen Kanonen auf welche Spatzen  Die sind doch unter Artenschutz  

Bis gleich


----------



## bikekiller (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen !

Das wäre schon spannend, euch beim Rennen zu sehen. Aber wo zum Henker liegt Hauenstein ? Pirmasens ? Das ist bei dem Wetter mit dem Auto eher schlecht zu erreichen... hmmmm... wir bedenken noch. 

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir viel Erfolg allen die von eurem Team dabei sind !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Lipoly (29. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Das wäre schon spannend, euch beim Rennen zu sehen. Aber wo zum Henker liegt Hauenstein ? Pirmasens ? Das ist bei dem Wetter mit dem Auto eher schlecht zu erreichen... hmmmm... wir bedenken noch.
> 
> ...



das ist irgendwo in der pfalz!

jo die show isses wert da zuzugucken vorallem der delagdo mit sein uphiller und ich mit meinem downhiller :-D gegensätze ziehen sich an


----------



## Redking (29. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Das wäre schon spannend, euch beim Rennen zu sehen. Aber wo zum Henker liegt Hauenstein ? Pirmasens ? Das ist bei dem Wetter mit dem Auto eher schlecht zu erreichen... hmmmm... wir bedenken noch.
> 
> ...




Hallo Gertrud, 
So wie ich das lese sind alle aus dem WP Team am Start  und noch andere aus dem Fläätdropforum.  
Ja, Hauenstein in der Nähe von Pirmasens. Sind doch bloß 300 Kilometer. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Michael,
Mist immer noch 30 Punkte Rückstand.   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (29. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Mist immer noch 30 Punkte RÃ¼ckstand.
> 
> GruÃ
> Klaus



Ja Klaus,

aber gestern war einfach zu geil   

Flockiger Pulverschnee, nicht zu hoch aber trotzdem super zum sliden.

Traktion war, sogar uphill, ganz passabel. 

Nur den Skihang in Eckenhagen hoch musste ich (noch) passen. Arbeite aber dran  

DafÃ¼r gibts oben lecker GlÃ¼hwein fÃ¼r 1,80 â¬  

Du wirst's ja vielleich morgen erleben, wenn wir nicht einschneien.

Bis gleich   



@SchneeflÃ¶ckchen:

http://www.hauenstein-pfalz.de/anreise.htm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Dezember 2005)

Balu968
[B schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich den Knall nicht gehört ??[/B]
> Was treibt ihr für ein Auflebens um dieses Rennen ? Klar es hat Kultstatus und wird ne riesen Gaudi aber ihr dreht mal wieder ab und fangt an mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen !!


Abwarten.

Wir hatten ja schon einige solcher Threads, allerdings fehlen hier noch die passenden Akteure. Ich behaupte mal, das Ganze wird nichts, wenn nicht z.B. der einzig wirkliche Grad-nicht-Prozente-Fahrer Martin N. (OrtinderEifel) dabei ist. Dann braucht's noch einen Moralwächter, Mahner und Vor-die-Augen-Führer; das Holz aus Bernd vielleicht, denn es kann nur einen geben.

Ciao
Hammelspamer


----------



## Delgado (29. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten.
> 
> Wir hatten ja schon einige solcher Threads, allerdings fehlen hier noch die passenden Akteure. Ich behaupte mal, das Ganze wird nichts, wenn nicht z.B. der einzig wirkliche Grad-nicht-Prozente-Fahrer Martin N. (OrtinderEifel) dabei ist. Dann braucht's noch einen Moralwächter, Mahner und Vor-die-Augen-Führer; das Holz aus Bernd vielleicht, denn es kann nur einen geben.
> 
> ...





... und Groupies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (29. Dezember 2005)

> Wir hatten ja schon einige solcher Threads, allerdings fehlen hier noch die passenden Akteure. Ich behaupte mal, das Ganze wird nichts,









*Wenn mal mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten !*

Das hier ist nicht der Lieserpfad sondern ein traditionsreiches Rennen in der Pfalz, und wenn ich mir meinen Pokal aus dem Vorjahr so anschaue fehlen hier auch keine Akteure mehr.


----------



## Molly (29. Dezember 2005)

Ihr fahrt weit für ein bisschen Spaß... Respekt. Danke für die Einladung. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Lipoly (29. Dezember 2005)

GUCK MAAAAAAAAAAA

Unser freund ist überall sehr beliebt!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=28304&page=285

lars


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (30. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *..... gegen 5:00 Uhr am 4. Advent kam es bei Einigen schon zu ersten Ausfallerscheinungen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallöle Zusammen , 

habe gerade die rechte an den scharfen Fotos von Klaus seiner Party erworben. 


Guckst du ... 







Übrigens scharfe Bettwäsche   , respektive überdimensionale Rüssel  



Gruß

Hammelspionier


----------



## Redking (30. Dezember 2005)

Adroiter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Zusammen ,
> 
> habe gerade die rechte an den scharfen Fotos von Klaus seiner Party erworben.
> 
> ...




Hi Jungs, wat habt ihr denn gegen das Bild, bestätigt doch nur meine Aussage das ich gegen die Wand gedrückt schlafen musste. 
Aber für euch beide ist das doch viel prekärer.
Wer knabbbert denn dort an wessen Nippeln??? 

Viele Grüße
Der Schlapplacher


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2005)

** gähhhhn **

Kommen noch schärfere Bilder  











.... und jetzt raus mit der Sprache!

Wer hat @becci nun doch die Bilder verkauft   

Und für wieviel?


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2005)

*Noch tief bewegt von den sich überschlagenden Ereignissen der letzten Stunden hier ein kurzer Überblick * :


*Michael, aus einem, hier nicht näher lokalisierten, kleinen Ort am Fuße des Siebengebirges hatte gegen besseres Wissen * *die Fläätdroppers aus Hennef zur SGS-Party (Schraub-Grill-Sauf-Party) eingeladen *  

*Erschienen waren Latina-Lars, Frost-Volker, Frank, Klaus, Balu, ich und Micha himself natürlich. Michas Frau konnten wir nicht zum dauerhaften Verweilen bei uns überzeugen  . Ob's an der Außentemperatur (-4°) oder der Garagentemperatur (+4°) lag oder wir die Arme mit gut platzierten Macho-Sprüchen distanzierten lässt sich wohl nicht mehr eindeutig klären * 

*Egal:  * 






*Um warm zu werden wurde erst mal wie wild an Michas neuem Nicolai * *rumgeschraubt. Bremse montiert/justiert, Nokons verlegt, ....*






*Zwischenzeitlich setzte auch Lars seinen heftig umstrittenen Plan durch einen roten Chris King Steuersatz an sein kackbraunes Stinktier zu montieren.

Selbst demokratische Mehrheitsentscheidungen "dagegen" mit der Option mir den King zu schenken wurden strikt abgelehnt*  
*Am Schluss hatten wir Lars wenigstens soweit, dass er das Montagefett lutschte* 






*Während wir Männer uns über weltbewegende Themen, wie "Reifen für Hauenstein" oder "Kommen die Cheerleaders mit den rosa Pompoms jetzt mit, oder was?" und "Muss Latina-Lars uns den Groupie machen?" unterhielten, wärmten sich die Mädchen am Heizlüfter auf.*






*Irgendwann hat's dannn sogar der Grill geschafft gegen die beißende Kälte das Grillgut einigermaßen gar zu kriegen * 






*Gegen Ende hatte Klaus die tolle Idee *  *den Grill nochmal richtig aufzuheizen um die Garage endlich warm zu kriegen * 


































































*Kurzzeitig gelang ihm das auch:*









*Gott sei Dank ist die Feuerwehr, des immer noch ungenannten Ortes, so professionell vorgegangen, dass das Garagenfeuer nicht auf das Wohnhaus übergegriffen hat.*







*Da ein weiteres Stimmungsfeuerwerk nicht zu erwarten war, haben wir uns schnell verpisst ... *

Danke Micha, toll war's!  

Sag ma Bescheid wenn Du renoviert hast. Denn das schreit nach Wiederholung.


Um nicht wieder halb besoffen ins Bett gehen zu müssen hat sich der harte Kern bei Volker noch ein paar Liter Ramazotti gegönnt.

Leider blieb auch hier die ein oder andere Beschädigung an Einrichtungsgegenständen nicht aus .... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Redking (30. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Micha, toll war's!



Danke an beide Michaels. 

Dem einen für den netten Abend dem anderen für den extrem lustigen Bericht!
   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich danke auch für die nette Hilfe und den lustigen Abend. 

Zu guter Letzt hat ja Lars nun auch seinen CHRIS REDKING im Stinker drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (30. Dezember 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke auch für die nette Hilfe und den lustigen Abend.
> 
> Zu guter Letzt hat ja Lars nun auch seinen CHRIS REDKING im Stinker drinne



und der delgado nen neuen steuersatz und alle hatten mixery (nur damit hier nicht gedanken aufkommen ich hatte garnichts beigetragen)


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2005)

Die Gedanken kamen bei mir nicht auf. A propos - bei mir steht noch ne herrenlose Kiste Mixery in der Garage. Da könnte man glatt ne Schraubersession draus machen


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> und der delgado nen neuen steuersatz und alle hatten mixery (nur damit hier nicht gedanken aufkommen ich hatte garnichts beigetragen)




@Lars, war müde weil nicht gepennt in der Nacht  

Danke für den Steuersatz.
Danke für die Getränke.
Danke für die Videos.
Danke für Deine Gesellschaft   

@Fläätdroppers, hab mir heute 'nen neuen Rahmen und jede Menge Krempel geschossen. 

Schrauberparty? 

Sonst könnten wir die Kiste mit nach Hauenstein nehmen.
Bringe auch noch eine mit. Aber Männer-Bier.

Bitte keinen Ramazotti in Hauenstein!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Lipoly (30. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Männer-Bier.



Deperados?
ALTBIER MACHT DOOF UND SCHMECKT NACH GÜLLE


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006





Ebenso. sowie viel erfolg im Beruf und gesundheit.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso. sowie viel erfolg im Beruf und gesundheit.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wünsche allen Bikern für 2006 gute Wünsche ...

und natürlich, dass sich diese auch erfüllen.


@Volker  
@Gert, melde Dich! Dringend  
@Fläätdroppers, viel Spaß beim Zehnkampf.


Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche allen Bikern für 2006 gute Wünsche ...
> 
> und natürlich, dass sich diese auch erfüllen.
> 
> ...



Wünsche auch allen alles gute im neuen Jahr.

@ Michael & Volker die besten!  

Macht euren Zehnkampf alleine!
Ich mag nicht. 

Gruß
REDKING


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche auch allen alles gute im neuen Jahr.
> 
> @ Michael & Volker die besten!
> 
> ...



Du bist doch der potentielle Sieger beim Zehnkampf  

Die Sieges feier könnten wi ausnamsweise auch zu mir verlegen  

Grütze


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch der potentielle Sieger beim Zehnkampf
> 
> Die Sieges feier könnten wi ausnamsweise auch zu mir verlegen
> 
> Grütze



Wi kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?
Komme noch nicht mal den Aggerdamm hoch!  

Grüßle
RK


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wi kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?
> Komme noch nicht mal den Aggerdamm hoch!
> 
> Grüßle
> RK



Da gibt's ja noch 9 andere Disziplinen. Guckst Du:

flaetdropteam.........com


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt's ja noch 9 andere Disziplinen. Guckst Du:
> 
> flaetdropteam.........com


Na und das kann ich doch auch alles nicht.
Zeitfahren. Droppen, Downhillen ich komm zwar an aber mehr nicht.

Ciao
RK


----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Droppen, Downhillen



aber ich kann das 

aber erstmal
FROHES NEUES!


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche auch allen alles gute im neuen Jahr.
> 
> @ Michael & Volker die besten!
> 
> ...





Du altes Mädchen du !!


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Du altes Mädchen du !!




Der Tiefstapler sucht nur wieder Zuwendung  

Kann er kriegen. Nur noch 5 Tage .....


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tiefstapler sucht nur wieder Zuwendung
> 
> Kann er kriegen. Nur noch 5 Tage .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

Volker K bitte an kasse1 volker k bitte

lars


----------



## Becci (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... und jetzt raus mit der Sprache!
> 
> Wer hat @becci nun doch die Bilder verkauft



ausnahmsweise bin ich diesmal unschuldig!!


aber ich wünsche euch allen n gutes neues jahr


----------



## Balu. (1. Januar 2006)

> Macht euren Zehnkampf alleine!
> Ich mag nicht





> - Uphill in Hauenstein (Weite)
> - Eigenes Uphillrace (feste Strecke auf Zeit)
> - Downhill in Winterberg
> - Zeitfahren Altenkirchen
> ...



Da ist doch nun wirklich für jeden was dabei oder ? 

Wir können ja auch noch "Wer hinterlässt die längste Reifenspur af Klaus Teppich" oder "Wer kann am längsten mim Taxi im Kreis fahren ohne zu kotzen" aufnehmen !


----------



## Molly (1. Januar 2006)

Frohes Neues Jahr! Übernehmt euch nicht! (Ja, ja, die jungen Leute...)
@delgado+redking: ich habe euch schon wieder eingeholt, feiert ihr zuviel? Oder ich zu wenig? Gruß v. Molly


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Frohes Neues Jahr! Übernehmt euch nicht! (Ja, ja, die jungen Leute...)
> @delgado+redking: ich habe euch schon wieder eingeholt, feiert ihr zuviel? Oder ich zu wenig? Gruß v. Molly





Hallo Molly


   Feiern oder Feiern , das ist hier die Frage. Das FDT-Hennef hat immer was zu Feiern , und wenn es nichhts zu Feiern gibt , Feiern wir trotzdem.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist doch nun wirklich für jeden was dabei oder ?
> 
> Wir können ja auch noch "Wer hinterlässt die längste Reifenspur af Klaus Teppich" oder "Wer kann am längsten mim Taxi im Kreis fahren ohne zu kotzen" aufnehmen !



Oder wer kann den meisten Ramazotti trinke ohne Kotzen.

Volker und ich werden fleißig trainieren


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wer kann den meisten Ramazotti trinke ohne Kotzen.
> 
> Volker und ich werden fleißig trainieren




Yep. Übernächste Woche    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Übernächste Woche
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




War da schon das Rennen in Hamburg?

Habe übrigens den Race-Rahmen  

*Schrauberparty??*


----------



## D.S.G (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> FDT-Hennef


diese Abkürzung hat mich von anfang an iritiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe übrigens den Race-Rahmen
> 
> *Schrauberparty??*



Wann? Wo? Dann kann ich mich ja für die über Kreuz verlegten Schaltzüge revangieren *g*


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wann? Wo? Dann kann ich mich ja für die über Kreuz verlegten Schaltzüge revangieren *g*



Muss ich mal Klaus fragen.
Der hat Werkzeug.


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> War da schon das Rennen in Hamburg?
> 
> Habe übrigens den Race-Rahmen
> 
> *Schrauberparty??*





Dafür.  

Ne das Rennen ist doch erst am 20-22.01.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> diese Abkürzung hat mich von anfang an iritiert



Ich sag nur BrunzHummelDoof !


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Hast du zu Tief in irgendwelche Trachten geschaut?


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Übernächste Woche
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Kannst Du mir dann noch mal auf die Sprünge helfen!


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir dann noch mal auf die Sprünge helfen!





Wie? Du weißt doch , Ramazotti Moni und so.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hast du zu Tief in irgendwelche Trachten geschaut?


okaaayyyyy ich gebs zuu.... nach 3 flaschen V+ steigt meine stimmung schon erstaunlich  

Also achtet net so auf mich...


----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> okaaayyyyy ich gebs zuu.... nach 3 flaschen V+ steigt meine stimmung schon erstaunlich
> 
> Also achtet net so auf mich...



drei flaschen? du merkst schon was? mädchen oder 20kg lebendgewicht


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> okaaayyyyy ich gebs zuu.... nach 3 flaschen V+ steigt meine stimmung schon erstaunlich
> 
> Also achtet net so auf mich...




Also doch die Ignor funktion 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Du weißt doch , Ramazotti Moni und so.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Ach die Geschichte mit "... die eigene Frau mit in Puff nehmen .."


Hatte ich igrendwie verdrängt   


Aber o.k.


.... und Du kümmerst Dich um den Typen, wenn der meckert


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ach die Geschichte mit "... die eigene Frau mit in Puff nehmen .."
> 
> 
> Hatte ich igrendwie verdrängt
> ...



Klar krieg ich hin 
Dafür kraulst du mir die füße   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Klar krieg ich hin
> Dafür kraulst du mir die füße
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub' soviel kann ich nicht trinken   

Grütze


----------



## volker k (1. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub' soviel kann ich nicht trinken
> 
> Grütze




Och das schaffst du schon  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Balu. (1. Januar 2006)

> Och das schaffst du schon



Quod erat demonstrandum !!


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2006)

Ihr könnt mich mal alle ..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................















 gerne haben.






			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich kann das


* @ Lars:* ja will ich sehen!  Droppen tust du tiefer, aber leider hast du mich noch nicht auf einem Downhill überholt. 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tiefstapler sucht nur wieder Zuwendung
> 
> Kann er kriegen. Nur noch 5 Tage .....


 * @ Delgado:* leider falsch, und ich mache wirklich nicht mit.



			
				Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ausnahmsweise bin ich diesmal unschuldig!!


 * @Becci:* Frauen sind nie unschuldig!



			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist doch nun wirklich für jeden was dabei oder ?
> 
> Wir können ja auch noch "Wer hinterlässt die längste Reifenspur af Klaus Teppich" oder "Wer kann am längsten mim Taxi im Kreis fahren ohne zu kotzen" aufnehmen !


* @ Balu968:* Nein ist es nicht!
Vorschläge alle inakzeptabel!



			
				Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Frohes Neues Jahr! Übernehmt euch nicht!* (Ja, ja, die jungen Leute...)*
> @delgado+redking: ich habe euch schon wieder eingeholt, feiert ihr zuviel? Oder ich zu wenig? Gruß v. Molly


* @ Molly*: Bei mir wird das auch so bleiben. Der dieses Team gecastet hat hat eine zu unharmonische Mannschaft gewählt. Deswegen sehe ich nicht mehr ein die Kartoffeln für die faulen Säcke aus dem Feuer zu holen.



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Übernächste Woche


* @ volker k:* Schau mal in den Kalender, könnte auch früher sein.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wann? Wo? Dann kann ich mich ja für die über Kreuz verlegten Schaltzüge revangieren *g*


 * @Splash*: Hast du das nicht selbst gemacht


BYE-BYE
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

* @ Lars:* ja will ich sehen!  Droppen tust du tiefer, aber leider hast du mich noch nicht auf einem Downhill überholt. 
[/QUOTE]

du warst noch nie mit almighty lars in winterberg! der volker kann davon berichten wie nervig ich bin sobald ich hinter dem war

und nicht sovielaufregen das schadet dem selbstvertrauen!   

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du warst noch nie mit almighty lars in winterberg! der volker kann davon berichten wie nervig ich bin sobald ich hinter dem war
> 
> und nicht sovielaufregen das schadet dem selbstvertrauen!
> 
> lars


 Hi Lars.
Ich erinnere mich nur an die Drachenschanze, wo ich unten Minuten auf dich warten musste!


Welches Selbstvertrauen???
Gruß
Klaus
P.S.: Habe kein Geld für Sram


----------



## Cheetah (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
was machen eure guten Vorsätze dieses Jahr?


----------



## volker k (2. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars.
> Ich erinnere mich nur an die Drachenschanze, wo ich unten Minuten auf dich warten musste!
> 
> 
> ...





Und dann ist er auch noch vor einen Baum gefahren     



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> * @Splash*: Hast du das nicht selbst gemacht



Eigentlich nicht - musste aber gestern dann doch wieder alles lose machen ...


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Frohes Neues Jahr! Übernehmt euch nicht! (Ja, ja, die jungen Leute...)
> @delgado+redking: ich habe euch schon wieder eingeholt, feiert ihr zuviel? Oder ich zu wenig? Gruß v. Molly



Hallo Molly,

werde gleich mal Punkte nachtragen und dann ist die alte Ordnung hoffentlich wieder hergestellt  


Hier mal ein Vorschlag für die Team-Wear-Farbe.

Habe bei Micha da was aufgeschnappt  








@Balu, der Beweis hinkt. Oder hast Du Beweise  .


----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> was machen eure guten Vorsätze dieses Jahr?



1. nix kaputtmachen
2. mit anständiger schaltung fahren(schon bestellt)
3. keine parafork kaufen


----------



## Balu. (2. Januar 2006)

> @Balu, der Beweis hinkt. Oder hast Du Beweise


 
Reliqua fuga desperata !


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Reliqua fuga desperata !



Es gibt immer einen Ausweg.  

... und ins Wasser geh' ich nicht, .. noch nicht ...


----------



## Redking (2. Januar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> was machen eure guten Vorsätze dieses Jahr?



Hallo Frank,
dort steht doch mein Vorsatz!
http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra640.html#640

Und mehr nicht! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2006)

KLAUS!
BIste heut beim Marcus? ich fahr gleich mal hin wegen dem LRS gucken! die ringle naben sind nicht lieferbar


----------



## D.S.G (2. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> * @ Lars:* ja will ich sehen!  Droppen tust du tiefer, aber leider hast du mich noch nicht auf einem Downhill überholt.



du warst noch nie mit almighty lars in winterberg! der volker kann davon berichten wie nervig ich bin sobald ich hinter dem war

und nicht sovielaufregen das schadet dem selbstvertrauen!   

lars[/QUOTE]
paaaahhhh...
gegen mich habt ihr sowieso keine chance


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> paaaahhhh...
> gegen mich habt ihr sowieso keine chance



... wette, dass Balu und ich Euch mit Hardtails *ohne *Federgabel verblasen werden


----------



## Redking (2. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> KLAUS!
> BIste heut beim Marcus? ich fahr gleich mal hin wegen dem LRS gucken! die ringle naben sind nicht lieferbar



Hallo Lars,
Nicht bevor ich die Bewerbung fertig habe.
Ja, wusste ich schon.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## D.S.G (2. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... wette, dass Balu und ich Euch mit Hardtails *ohne *Federgabel verblasen werden


aber 100%tig nicht bergab ... bei uphills seid ihr sicherlich besser...


----------



## Redking (2. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... wette, dass Balu und ich Euch mit Hardtails *ohne *Federgabel verblasen werden



[FONT="]Hallo Michael,
nur ihr beiden so so
also wäre schon eine neue Disziplin für euren Wettkampf vorhanden!

Downhillen mit Classic-Bikes !

Gruß
Klaus
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> paaaahhhh...
> gegen mich habt ihr sowieso keine chance



vielleicht im hallenhalma


----------



## Redking (2. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> aber 100%tig nicht bergab ... bei uphills seid ihr sicherlich besser...



Hi David,
ich denke da solltest du dich nicht überschätzen. Du bist noch nie mit dem Michael gefahren dem Racer. 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## D.S.G (2. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist noch nie mit dem Michael gefahren dem Racer.


ich kenn den nicht. Wir können ja mal ein kleines racing in Winterberg machen


----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn den nicht. Wir können ja mal ein kleines racing in Winterberg machen



frag aber besser jetzt schonmal deine eltern sonst fahren die an dem tag wieder irgendwo hin


----------



## Becci (2. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> * @Becci:* Frauen sind nie unschuldig!



 
das wäre mir neu....aber ich hab ja auch nur von mir und net von der gesamten weiblichen bevölkerung geredet


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2006)

Hab' alle Teile für die nächste Schrauberparty zusammen:

- Steppenwolf Tundra Rahmen
- Syntace F99
- Syntace Duraflite Carbon
- Sram X 0 Schaltwerk, Schaltgriffe, Kass. und Kette.
- Sram X Gen Umwerfer
- Rock Shox Reba 2006 m. Pop Lock
- Steuersatz (?) ... der von Lars.
- DT Swiss 240S/XR4.1d 
- XTR Kurbelgarn u. Innenlager
- FSA Carbonstütze 
- Flite SLR Sattel
- Racing Ralphs 2,1"
- Ritchey WCS Neopren Griffe
- Martha 2006 180/160

Schätze wir starten *nach* Hauenstein    

Wenn sich nichts Zentraleres findet bei mir .... bräuchte dann noch'n Stück 120er Kaminrohr, damit wir die Garage auf 30°Grad kriegen


----------



## D.S.G (2. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ...


hi,
hast du ein Bild von deinen COlumbus? Ich bin auch mal eins gefahren !


----------



## Becci (2. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hast du ein Bild von deinen COlumbus? Ich bin auch mal eins gefahren !



mhm..nich wirklich müßte ich erstmal in ner galerie von einer tour suchen...


nee, sorry nicht wirklich n vernüftiges pic zu finden...


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' alle Teile für die nächste Schrauberparty zusammen:
> 
> - Steppenwolf Tundra Rahmen
> - Syntace F99
> ...



Wassn für n Tundra Rahmen? Bzw welches Modell? 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich nichts Zentraleres findet bei mir .... bräuchte dann noch'n Stück 120er Kaminrohr, damit wir die Garage auf 30°Grad kriegen


Gutes Stichwort. Für meine Garage bekomm ich demnächst so n Holz-Heizofen aus ner Wohnungsräumung (ich glaub das Teil ist von kurz nach dem Krieg). Wenn ich das Teil irgendwie eingebaut bekomme, dann wird auch für die Mädels warm genug bei der nächsten Schrauberparty


----------



## Solanum (2. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche euch für das neue Jahr, viele Hänge, wenig/keine Stürze, nur stabiles Material und viele Grillwürstchen. Glück und Erfolg folgen dann von ganz alleine 


By By Soalnum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (2. Januar 2006)

> Downhillen mit Classic-Bikes



Galaubst du damit könntest du mich verschrecken ? Ich bin 2 Jahre lang Players-Cup mim Hardtail gefahren !  



> Ich wünsche euch für das neue Jahr, viele Hänge, wenig/keine Stürze, nur stabiles Material und viele Grillwürstchen. Glück und Erfolg folgen dann von ganz alleine



Merci biene !


----------



## Molly (2. Januar 2006)

Hey, redking, das mit den heißen Kartoffeln muss doch irgendwer machen! Dafür haben sie dich eingestellt!
(Ich weiß, wovon ich rede.)


----------



## Lipoly (2. Januar 2006)

Weis einer wer die neue ist die sich fürs fläätdropteam forum angemeldet hat?

lars


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wassn für n Tundra Rahmen? Bzw welches Modell?
> 
> 
> Gutes Stichwort. Für meine Garage bekomm ich demnächst so n Holz-Heizofen aus ner Wohnungsräumung (ich glaub das Teil ist von kurz nach dem Krieg). Wenn ich das Teil irgendwie eingebaut bekomme, dann wird auch für die Mädels warm genug bei der nächsten Schrauberparty




Hi Micha,

is'n Hardtail, kein FS oder so'n Mädchen Fully.
Brauch ich für CC, Marathons, uphillraces u. ä.

Komme so auf ca. 10kg.

Poste morgen mal'n Bild vom Rahmen.

So'n Holzofen, wie Du ihn bescheibst hab ich auch und der ist aus dem Krieg.
Fehlt eben nur noch ein Stüch 120er Rohr.

Dann kanns losgehn


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt mich mal alle ..............................
> ..............................
> .............................. *(1.)*..............................
> ..............................
> ...




Morgen Klaus  ,

1. Wenn wir Dich nicht gern hätten würden wir Dir den Quatsch hier nicht durchgehen lassen.
Also reiß' Dich gefälligst was zusammen  

2. Um mal auf Balus Niveau zu kontern "Quod esset demonstrandum"

3. Was heißt hier faule Säcke  ?
Konnte ein paar Tage nicht eintragen; Wird aber gleich erledigt.
Immerhin bin ich heute um 04:30 mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren und gehe gleich noch uphill trainieren.

Wenn Du mal 'ne vorbildliche Team-Betreuung sehen willst guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2371124&postcount=290

Also nöl' nich rum und tu Deine gottverdammte Pflicht   

Grüße

Delgado

PS: Steuersatz vom neuen Bike hab ich gestern schon eingebaut.


----------



## Redking (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Klaus  ,
> 
> 1. Wenn wir Dich nicht gern hätten würden wir Dir den Quatsch hier nicht durchgehen lassen.
> Also reiß' Dich gefälligst was zusammen
> ...


Hallo Michael,
nein wieso ich ich werde bei eurem Zehnkampf nicht mitmachen und das ist amtlich.


Der Stefan versteht eh keinen Spaß und schreibt in lateinisch, will wohl hier den Aussenseiter spielen . Wenn er so weiter macht kann ich ich auf die Ignorliste setzen denn ich weiß nicht was er will. Ich benutze keine veraltete fast nicht mehr gesprochenen Sprache.
Und entschuldige das ich dich nicht extra erwähnt habe für's Classic Downhill.

Du warst ja auch nicht gemeint, aber die anderen!
Und das kannt ich schon.

Sorry, bei den anderen Flaschen als Teammitgliedern ist mir das jetzt egal und es gibt keine Punkte mehr.
Ich habe ja mein Ziel erreicht.

Achso, den schweren Steuersatz hast du wirklich verwendet. 
Mit einem anderen und ohne Nokons würdest du unter 10Kilogramm kommen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> nein wieso ich ich werde bei eurem Zehnkampf nicht mitmachen und das ist amtlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Schön zu lesen, dass alles gelogen ist  und du nun doch kuscheln willst in Hauenstein.



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Spame nur mit gespaltener Zunge



Aber sach ma' ist das Schreiben mit der Zunge nicht sehr umständlich?


PS: Welchen Steuersatz empfiehlst Du; Tune?


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem anderen und ohne Nokons würdest du unter 10Kilogramm kommen.


Nokon ssind schon ein Leichbau-System für durchgehende Zugerlegung. Andere durchgehende Systeme wiegen nun mal mehr und nicht-durchgehende Systeme sind nun mal fehleranfälliger. Aber ich will die Rasta-Nokons an Delgados Bike sehen ...


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Nokon ssind schon ein Leichbau-System für durchgehende Zugerlegung. Andere durchgehende Systeme wiegen nun mal mehr und nicht-durchgehende Systeme sind nun mal fehleranfälliger. *Aber ich will die Rasta-Nokons an Delgados Bike sehen* ...



Nur Schwule und Mädchen fahren Rasta-Nokons ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Schwule und Mädchen fahren Rasta-Nokons ..





			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> willsch haben





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Vorsitzender: "Schwule Mountainbiker Hennef eV"


soso - fahrt Ihr dann Partner-Look?`   


Na dann lass uns mal was für Samstag tun ...
Mens sana in corpore sano


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> soso - fahrt Ihr dann Partner-Look?`
> 
> 
> Na dann lass uns mal was für Samstag tun ...
> Mens sana in corpore sano



*Damit Klaus sich nicht wieder so ausgegrenzt fühlt*:

_Mens sana in corpore sano, "ein gesunder Verstand in einem gesunden Körper"; 

Oft mißverstandenes Zitat aus Iuvenal, Satiren X 356 . 

Die Satire handelt von der Torheit und Verderblichkeit der Gebete und Wünsche, die die Menschen an die Götter zu richten pflegen;

nach zahlreichen Beispielen törichter Wünsche schließt sie mit der Mahnung:

man überlasse den Göttern selbst, uns das wahrhaft Ersprießliche zu gewähren, und bitte sie nur um körperliche Gesundheit und gesunden Menschenverstand 

( orandum est, ut sit mens sana in corpore sano). 

Daß nur in einem gesunden Körper ein gesunder Verstand möglich sei, hat Iuvenal nie gesagt 

und noch weniger, man brauche sich nur einen gesunden Körper zu verschaffen, der gesunde Verstand stelle sich dann von selbst ein._ 
 Quelle: Wörterbuch der Antike, Stuttgart 1976 

(Kröners Taschenausgabe: Band 96) Achte, verbesserte und ergänzte Auflage



Hier übrigens der neue Rahmen:







Die Parts sind weitestgehend schwarz. 

Da passen die Rastas nicht so wirklich


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Gerade entdeckt:


_Aus organisatorischen Gründen ist am 06.01.06 Anmeldeschluß. Wir bitten die Startgebühr bis dahin anzuweisen. Nachmeldungen und/oder -zahlungen sind nicht möglich. _


Also Herr K. aus H., Herr H. aus H. und Herr A. aus B.-H. bitte an Kasse 1 melden.


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Welchen Steuersatz empfiehlst Du; Tune?


Ohne, dass mich jemand gefragt hätte: 

Den hier!

Der sbikea hat den noch in *neu *zuhause. Preis per SMS bei ihm


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mens sana in corpore sano, "ein gesunder Verstand in einem gesunden Körper"


Ich habe das Zitat eher in dem Zusammenhang gelesen, dass es als Motivation dient, sich einen gesunden Körper zu erhalten, um dem gesunden Geist eine Basis zu bieten. Ich arbeite an beidem noch ...



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier übrigens der neue Rahmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich lecker - gerade in der Farbe. Was für ne Farbe soll den die Gabel bekommen? Weiss wäre da natürlich richtig schön. Ich tippe eher auf die hier:




Hast Du den Rahmen mal wirklich gewogen? Mich würde das Real-Gewicht interessieren.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> _Aus organisatorischen Gründen ist am 06.01.06 Anmeldeschluß. Wir bitten die Startgebühr bis dahin anzuweisen. Nachmeldungen und/oder -zahlungen sind nicht möglich._
> 
> Also Herr K. aus H., Herr H. aus H. und Herr A. aus B.-H. bitte an Kasse 1 melden.


Also Lars und ich haben am Wochenende überwiesen - sollte also bald auch so in der Liste stehen.


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne, dass mich jemand gefragt hätte:
> 
> Den hier!
> 
> Der sbikea hat den noch in *neu *zuhause. Preis per SMS bei ihm



Genau den hab' ich gestern montiert.
Hat mir Lars  für 'nen kleinen Liebesdienst überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich lecker - gerade in der Farbe. Was für ne Farbe soll den die Gabel bekommen? Weiss wäre da natürlich richtig schön. Ich tippe eher auf die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die isses. Weil weiße Gabeln fahren nur Schwule und Mädchen (Guck an Lars' Cube).

Dazu LRS in komplett schwarz, Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Sattel, Kurbel (?), Reifen, Steuersatz,  .... alles schwarz.

Aber die Kassette hat 'nen *roten* Spiderarm.

Rahmen wiegt laut Digitaler Aldi-Küchenwaage 1401g mit Sattelstützenklemmung, 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben, Ausfallende und Cantibolzen (die ich aber entferne. Wo gibts denn da so Kappen für?).


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen wiegt laut Digitaler Aldi-Küchenwaage 1401g mit Sattelstützenklemmung, 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben, Ausfallende und Cantibolzen (die ich aber entferne. Wo gibts denn da so Kappen für?).


Bei dem Radsporthändler Deines Vertrauens für 'n paar Cent!


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Kassette hat 'nen *roten* Spiderarm.


Wenn der stört, kannste von mir auch ne Kassette ohne roten Spider bekommen. Sogar gleiches Modell *g*




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen wiegt laut Digitaler Aldi-Küchenwaage 1401g mit Sattelstützenklemmung, 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben, Ausfallende und Cantibolzen (die ich aber entferne. Wo gibts denn da so Kappen für?).


Wirklich schon mal ne gute Basis für n haltbaren Racer. Aber wenn Du die Kappen findest -> Ich brauch da auch welche von  - sonst frag ich mal bei meinem lokalen Bike-Shop nach ...


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Genau die isses. Weil weiße Gabeln fahren nur Schwule und Mädchen (Guck an Lars' Cube).



SCHNAUZE!   mein panzer kriegt auchnoch ne weiße gabel die is nemlich schon bestellt


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der stört, kannste von mir auch ne Kassette ohne roten Spider bekommen. Sogar gleiches Modell *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich schon mal ne gute Basis für n haltbaren Racer. Aber wenn Du die Kappen findest -> Ich brauch da auch welche von  - sonst frag ich mal bei meinem lokalen Bike-Shop nach ...



Verschlussring ist auch rot:






Behalt' ich glaub' ich. Passt dann zum Trikot und den Handschuhen.

Denke auch der Rahmen ist stabil genug für mich  

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNAUZE!   mein panzer kriegt auchnoch ne weiße gabel die is nemlich schon bestellt



Sagte ich doch; Nur Homosexuelle und ......


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Verschlussring ist auch rot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hättest dir aber wenigstens die hollow pin kette kaufen können


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du hättest dir aber wenigstens die *hollow pin kette *kaufen können



Was'n datt?


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Die hier


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Die hier



Mädchenkette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Das ist eine Kette:


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Volker und mir hab ich die bestellt:


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Verschlussring ist auch rot:


Das köntte ich dafür gegenbieten (passt doch viel besser zu einem schwarz-weiss-Bike): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Behalt' ich glaub' ich. Passt dann zum Trikot und den Handschuhen.


Meinste nicht, dass rosa richtiger wäre?


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volker und mir hab ich die bestellt:


:kotz:
und als was? Freundschaftskettchen?


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das köntte ich dafür gegenbieten (passt doch viel besser zu einem schwarz-weiss-Bike):



Ma' schaun ....


@Mike_tgif

yep!


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike_tgif


In meiner Email Benachrichtigung stand aber ein anderer Benutzername.....


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Email Benachrichtigung stand aber ein anderer Benutzername.....



Sorry, *m*ike_tgif


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Nein, nicht die Gross-/Kleinschreibung, sondern da stand

*mike_spliff* 

schluss jetzt - zurück zu Euren wichtigen Themen!


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich schon mal ne gute Basis für n haltbaren Racer. Aber wenn Du die Kappen findest -> Ich brauch da auch welche von  - sonst frag ich mal bei meinem lokalen Bike-Shop nach ...



Werde nächste Woche mal zum Radsport Nagel pilgern und die fehlenden Kleinigkeiten besorgen.

Bringe Dir dann die Kappen mit.

Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt's die ja farbig  

cu Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Januar 2006)

mhmm das wird ja ne richtig heisse kiste


----------



## volker k (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade entdeckt:
> 
> 
> _Aus organisatorischen Gründen ist am 06.01.06 Anmeldeschluß. Wir bitten die Startgebühr bis dahin anzuweisen. Nachmeldungen und/oder -zahlungen sind nicht möglich. _
> ...





Ist doch schon lange passiert , also unaktuell  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
zu dem hier:
_Mens sana in corpore sano, "ein gesunder Verstand in einem gesunden Körper"; 

_Trifft nicht auf mich zu. 
Kann ich damit auch beim Rennen mitmachen?? 

Wie sieht das aus wegen Penicillin? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> zu dem hier:
> _Mens sana in corpore sano, "ein gesunder Verstand in einem gesunden Körper";
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,
sieht ja schlimm aus - Was hast Du denn gemacht ?
Gute Besserung
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (3. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> sieht ja schlimm aus - Was hast Du denn gemacht ?
> Gute Besserung
> Grüße
> Bernd


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich war der Docktor.!
Werde ich hier nicht veröffentlichen. Nachher sagen die ich würde wieder rumstänkern.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (3. Januar 2006)

How How ... was issn das für ne goldene Kette? Sieht irgendwie porno aus. Hält die auch was aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich war der Docktor.!
> Werde ich hier nicht veröffentlichen. Nachher sagen die ich würde wieder rumstänkern.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



@Klaus, natürlich kannst Du damit fahren. Ist am 17.12.2005, dem FDT-Weihnachtsfeiertag passiert Gute Besserung.
Apropos, *Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Penicillin, Amphetamine, EPO, Koks, Alkohol, etc. sind ausdrücklich erlaubt. *

@Beach, das Bike baue ich für meine Frau auf  

@Splash, die Kette ist echt porno. Da Ketten bei mir immer dreckig sind wären das Perlen vor die Säue ...
Hast Du mein Messer schon eingepackt?

@V. K. aus H., sorry, die sind aber auch langsam mit der Übertragung.

@FDT-Hennef, werde Bier und Frühstück kaufen fürs WE.
Abends Pizza??? Dann bitte Zutaten mitbringen! Für mich Salami/Schinken/Käse.

Noch 2 Tage ...


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Splash, die Kette ist echt porno. Da Ketten bei mir immer dreckig sind wären das Perlen vor die Säue ...
> Hast Du mein Messer schon eingepackt?
> ...
> Noch 2 Tage ...



Messer habe ich bereit gelegt. Einpacken kann ich wegen Kind noch nicht (meine Tasche ist in Kindereichweite). Ich bringe Dein Messer dann aber mit 

Das mit den schmutzigen Ketten kenne ich und leide auch darunter. Deswegen ist ne HollowPin-Kette für mich keine Gewichtsersparnis, wenn die Hohleräume nach 2 Fahrten voller Dreck sind ...


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den schmutzigen Ketten kenne ich und leide auch darunter. Deswegen ist ne HollowPin-Kette für mich keine Gewichtsersparnis, wenn die Hohleräume nach 2 Fahrten voller Dreck sind ...



hab ich mir auch gedacht gestern abend  
und es ist ja auch irgendwie aggro mem zahnstocher die hollow pins frei zu popeln  

mfg
lars


----------



## Redking (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus, natürlich kannst Du damit fahren. Ist am 17.12.2005, dem FDT-Weihnachtsfeiertag passiert Gute Besserung.
> Apropos, *Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Penicillin, Amphetamine, EPO, Koks, Alkohol, etc. sind ausdrücklich erlaubt. *
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
das mit dem Essen ist erstmal für den Freitag geklärt!
Bringst du deinen Schinken selbst mit den kannst du auchnoch zum Frühstück essen. Für mich bitte nicht. Alles andere für die Pizza besorg ich.
Hole noch Softdrinks.


Das mit dem Fahren sehen wir dann am Samstag, ob ich das überhaupt kann, sonst werde ich halt letzter.  Wenn ich miot dem Verband fahre erkennen mich auch meine Widersacher..

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Januar 2006)

Gute Besserung Klaus! Ist wohl gefährlich hier in der Eifel gemütlich zu fahren. Würde Dir mit Deinen Jungs sicher nicht passieren


----------



## Redking (4. Januar 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung Klaus! Ist wohl gefährlich hier in der Eifel gemütlich zu fahren. Würde Dir mit Deinen Jungs sicher nicht passieren


Nein, 
mit den Jungs passiert immer mehr! 

Und die Eifel ist halb so gefährlich wie unser Steinbruch!

Danke dir!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Eifel ist halb so gefährlich wie unser Steinbruch!



das heißt wir schaffen es mehrere hundert quadratkilometer auf 100*200m zu bündeln fääääätttttttttt    

lars


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,
> *mit den Jungs passiert immer mehr!*
> 
> 
> ...



Besonders auf den Nebenkriegs.. ähhhh, meine After-Bike-Events  



*Volker*,

bestelle morgen hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208421371#ebayphotohosting noch was.

Soll ich Dir was mit bestellen?


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

"_- die Startreihenfolge ist bei beiden läufen nach startnummer, sh. spielregeln
- die strecke war zumindest gestern teilweise noch belaubt aber trocken. wir werden sie freitag präparieren.da es kalt sein soll ist davon auszugehen, dass der boden fest sein wird...also guter grip !!
*sollte es schneien werden wir die strecke freihalten* 
- video ist ausdrücklich "gewünscht"...apropos: die landesschau wird fernsehaufnahmen machen _"

Quelle: www.uphillrace.de




PS: Kassandra ist eine blöde Kuh.


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all!
Das mit dem Rennen kann ich nach der OP heute wohl knicken. 

Brauche noch einen Einkäufer. Werde mal jemanden anrufen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all!
> Das mit dem Rennen kann ich nach der OP heute wohl knicken.
> 
> Brauche noch einen Einkäufer. Werde mal jemanden anrufen.
> ...



Gräm' Dich nicht.

Ich fahre für Dich da hoch.

Dann hab ich vier Versuche  


Bin schon mal für 'n Vereinskollegen den "Rad am Ring" Marathon gefahren.
Das bringt Glück 

Gute Besserung  


Wir brauchen Dich trotzdem.





edit:



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *?????????????????????????????????*
> Oh weh dann kommen wir um 19 Uhr hier weg.
> Weiß noch nicht wie ich packen soll.
> 
> ...





Kennst doch Volki ;-)


Wieso einkaufen?

Lass Doch liefern :cool


Gruß


----------



## Lipoly (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> die landesschau wird fernsehaufnahmen machen



FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTT
ich komm ins fernsehen

Alle fuhren den Berg mit hochgezüchteten Uphillrennern hoch, es gab aber auch ausnahmen wie dieses stinktier bewies welches runter viel besser war als hoch    


@REDKING
X.0 is da und dran
Soll ich dir einkaufen helfen heute?
hab eh nix zu tun und warte auf marcus anruf


lars


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gräm' Dich nicht.
> 
> Ich fahre für Dich da hoch.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,
ich fahr ja mit, 
das mit dem Rennen entscheidet sich zum Sartzeitpunkt.
Mal sehen was der Doc morgen sagt.

Wolltest du nichts essen??  
Ja, auf dem Land gibt es so was noch.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> .... hochgezüchteten Uphillrennern ...
> 
> 
> lars


----------



## Lipoly (5. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hochgezüchteten moor down thanUphillrennern


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTT
> ich komm ins fernsehen
> 
> Alle fuhren den Berg mit hochgezüchteten Uphillrennern hoch, es gab aber auch ausnahmen wie dieses stinktier bewies welches runter viel besser war als hoch
> ...



Hallo Lars,
das ging aber schnell! Auch schon eingestellt?  

Kannst du Autofahren? Bzw darfst es???  
Mit dem Rad schaffe ich das alleine muss bloß zweimal das Geschäft anfahren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (5. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> das ging aber schnell! Auch schon eingestellt?



eingestellt noch nicht da mein laufrad beim marcus ist
aber bilder hab ich schonmal in meiner gallery


----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2006)

A propos - Lars steht noch als nicht bezahlt in der Liste. Nicht dass das den Gau gibt und Lars nicht startet ...


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> A propos - Lars steht noch als nicht bezahlt in der Liste. Nicht dass das den Gau gibt und Lars nicht startet ...


Hi Michae! 
Vielleicht kann er dann für mich fahren. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (5. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> A propos - Lars steht noch als nicht bezahlt in der Liste. Nicht dass das den Gau gibt und Lars nicht startet ...



habe am sonntag schon bezahlt
packe vorsichtshalber den kontoauszug mit ein!


lars


----------



## Delgado (6. Januar 2006)

Klaus,

kannst Du bitte noch 'n Kettennietendrücker einpacken.

Danke & Gruß






LRS: ist da


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

So, alle Fläätdropper sind wieder zu Hause angekommen und hatten denke ich alle viel Spaß an diesem WE gehabt. Das Team hat dieses WE sogar wieder zuwachs bekommen von Thomas ( Willkommen im Team ). 

Hier noch kurz ein kleiner Bericht was so abgelaufen ist :











Die Flaschen sind leer und wir waren/sind voll , Toll   







Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Der richtige Bericht wird noch folgen den Michael @ Delgado schreiben   .

PP.S.: Bilder schauen wir mal ob wir die auch mit reinstellen ( Kommt natürlcih drauf an was diesmal geboten wird , hohe Gebote lohnen sich diesmal aber   )


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

Ich geb schon mal nen Appetithappen frei:

Geil war´s ! Auch wenn ich mal wieder einen der beiden Läufe versägt habe und Phaty mir schon damit gedroht hat wieder Gänge ans Rad schrauben zu müssen, sollte mir das noch mal passieren.
Am Vorabend des Rennens haben wir uns erstmal standesgemäß die Kante gegeben und uns zu vergerückter Stunde mit den Boulespielern in der Nachbarhütte zum Alkohol und erfahrungsaustausch zusammengesetzt.






Das Fläätdropteam Hennef war (fast) vollzählig angereist und wir waren neben den Trialern und den Singlespeedern die einzigen die wirklich für Stimmung gesorgt haben und nicht direkt die Hütte verlassen haben als die Verlosung vorüber war.






Uns wurde auch schon Schiebung vorgeworfen weil keiner im Team bei der Vorlosung leer ausging.

Ansonten hatten wir viel Spaß beim Wannen......äh....Rahmenprogramm !


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo hier kurz die Ergebnisse (der Platzierung nach):

[email protected] Delgado:
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
6---------88-----------------133,1------135,2------- 268,3 

Ich
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
24--------114 ---------------120,2------123,1------- 243,3 


Volker @ Volker K
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
53--------87-----------------115,1------100,9------- 216,0 

Lars @ Lipoly
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
68--------127----------------98,6-------95,3-------- 193,9 

[email protected] Balu 968
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
83--------34-----------------52,5--------95,5 ------- 148,0 

[email protected] Tomadi
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
85---------92----------------52,1--------80,6-------- 132,7 

[email protected]
Platz:----Startnummer:------1 Lauf:-----2 Lauf:------Summe:
87--------122----------------53,6--------54,7-------- 108,3 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tomadi (8. Januar 2006)

Morgen,

auch wieder aus Hauenstein da.

War super Lustig, hatte ne Menge Spaß .

Danke das Ihr mich so in das Team aufgenommen habt.  

Freue mich auf viel weiter Zeit mit euch.

Tomadi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (8. Januar 2006)

Tomadi schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> 
> auch wieder aus Hauenstein da.
> 
> ...



dann meld dich mal an http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/

gruß lars


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> dann meld dich mal an http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/
> 
> gruß lars




Weiß er doch schon alles    


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Wobei er irgendwie ziemlich lange braucht um sich anzumelden  .


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> PP.S.: Bilder schauen wir mal ob wir die auch mit reinstellen ( Kommt natürlcih drauf an was diesmal geboten wird , hohe Gebote lohnen sich diesmal aber



hätte diesmal ne fast kaputte suntour gabel zu bieten


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> hätte diesmal ne fast kaputte suntour gabel zu bieten




Hallo Becci.

Also diesmal muß es schon mehr sein  


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Die Presse hat die Preise schon stark nach oben getrieben :-D


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Becci.
> 
> Also diesmal muß es schon mehr sein
> 
> P.S.: Die Presse hat die Preise schon stark nach oben getrieben :-D



mhm...in meinem keller finden sich bestimmt noch n paar interessante dinge...


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> mhm...in meinem keller finden sich bestimmt noch n paar interessante dinge...





Ich bin mal gespannt. 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt.



aber heute bewege ich mich net mehr von dem sofa runter..und schon gar net in den keller..nene!!


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> mhm...in meinem keller finden sich bestimmt noch n paar interessante dinge...



Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Sachen gebrauchen!  
Sofa, Schrank, so zum Beispiel! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Sachen gebrauchen!
> Sofa, Schrank, so zum Beispiel!
> 
> 
> ...



was du brauchst is ne taxirampe      

@fläätdropper
please check e-mails


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte auch noch ein paar Sachen gebrauchen!
> Sofa, Schrank, so zum Beispiel!



also n sofa hab ich nur eins und das bekommst du net ...schrank...mhm..für klamotten?da könnt ich notfalls einen freiräumen,sind eh nur die bikeklamotten drin  
ich weiß auf jeden fall das ne gartenbank da is, n defekter monitor und n auseinandergebauter crosstrainer(oder wie auch immer das ding heißt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomadi (8. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> dann meld dich mal an http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/



Dann gib mich doch mal frei !!!  

Tomadi


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> also n sofa hab ich nur eins und das bekommst du net ...schrank...mhm..für klamotten?da könnt ich notfalls einen freiräumen,sind eh nur die bikeklamotten drin
> ich weiß auf jeden fall das ne gartenbank da is, n defekter monitor und n auseinandergebauter crosstrainer(oder wie auch immer das ding heißt)...





Wir wollen harte Dollars ähhh Euros sehen. Gleich kommt ein kleiner vorgeschmack mal rein dann könnt ihr ja schon mal sammeln.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen harte Dollars ähhh Euros sehen




ohne ausnahme??


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ohne ausnahme??




Knallhart : Ja. 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> also n sofa hab ich nur eins und das bekommst du net ...schrank...mhm..für klamotten?da könnt ich notfalls einen freiräumen,sind eh nur die bikeklamotten drin
> ich weiß auf jeden fall das ne gartenbank da is, n defekter monitor und n auseinandergebauter crosstrainer(oder wie auch immer das ding heißt)...


Nöö
Kleiderschrank hab ich, auch wenn diese voll ist! 
Bleib ruhig auf deinem Sofa liegen!

Garten hab ich keinen und alles ander brauche ich nicht!
Da du doch so gut verkuppeln kannst wie wäre es damit??
 Aber nur bei Erfolg! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Tomadi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gib mich doch mal frei !!!
> 
> Tomadi




Probier es nochmal. Ich hab noch gar keine Mail bekommen.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö
> Kleiderschrank hab ich, auch wenn diese voll ist!
> Bleib ruhig auf deinem Sofa liegen!
> 
> ...





KLAUS !!!!!!!! Hier nicht


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Da du doch so gut verkuppeln kannst wiec wäre es damit??
> Aber nur bei Erfolg!


ich hab bei solchen dingen für andere immer erfolg...bestes beispiel meine beste freundin...die sind inzwischen verlobt und supi happy....

also..einfach sagen wen du gut findest und ich mache den rest..weil zusammen inne disse gehen dürfte etwas kompliziert werden...


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei solchen dingen für andere immer erfolg...bestes beispiel meine beste freundin...die sind inzwischen verlobt und supi happy....
> 
> also..einfach sagen wen du gut findest und ich mache den rest..weil zusammen inne disse gehen dürfte etwas kompliziert werden...




Boah , das glaub ich ja jetzt nicht. 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Becci !!

Ich bin da im Besitz von sehr interessantem Fotomaterial !

Zur leichteren Abwicklung habe ich die Preise dazugeschrieben !


----------



## Lipoly (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> also..einfach sagen wen du gut findest und ich mache den rest..weil zusammen inne disse gehen dürfte etwas kompliziert werden...



klaus, denk dran, ratte hat schon einen freund


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

derzeit bin ich net wirklich flüssig....wie wärs mit nem vorschuss?


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Becci !!
> 
> Ich bin da im Besitz von sehr interessantem Fotomaterial !
> 
> Zur leichteren Abwicklung habe ich die Preise dazugeschrieben !





Aber die Presse hat dir doch schon mehr geboten für die Bilder hattest du doch gesagt   .
Also hoch mit den Preisen. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

Hälfte jetzt Hälfte bei Lieferung alles andere ist inakzeptabel !


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

> Aber die Presse hat dir doch schon mehr geboten für die Bilder hattest du doch gesagt



Die "Playgirl" will auch gleich alle Negative !!!  

Gieriges Volk !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Hälfte jetzt Hälfte bei Lieferung alles andere ist inakzeptabel !



dann muss ich leider verzichten


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei solchen dingen für andere immer erfolg...bestes beispiel meine beste freundin...die sind inzwischen verlobt und supi happy....
> 
> also..einfach sagen wen du gut findest und ich mache den rest..weil zusammen inne disse gehen dürfte etwas kompliziert werden...



Erst mal schauen ob ich Feyby bei einer Tour kennerlerne vorher kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> klaus, denk dran, ratte hat schon einen freund



Du Lars und ich kenne auch noch ihren freund aber um Sie geht es nicht! 

Gruß
klaus


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> dann muss ich leider verzichten




Warte einfach noch ein halbes Jahr dann sind die Bilder im Sonderangebot    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

> Warte einfach noch ein halbes Jahr dann sind die Bilder im Sonderangebot



Für die Hälfte hier im Forum !

...oder für 7,80 am Kiosk !


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Hälfte hier im Forum !
> 
> ...oder für 7,80 am Kiosk !





   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

So langsam wird es hier interessant  

Sibby


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam wird es hier interessant
> 
> Sibby



Hallo Udo.

Abwarten Tee trinken  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2006)

Hier is imma interessant.

Warte maln Bericht ab.

Machsch aba ers morgen wel kämpfe grad mitm Rest von de Bierkiste aus hauenstein.


Große Ereignisse zeichnen sich übrigens ab.

Isch sach nur: Volker und ich werden die Ehe auf Zeit anpeilen; Weil wegen Doppelzimmeranspruch inne Schweiz im Somma.


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

@ Becci :

Im Kaufpreis ist natürlich die Anleitung enthalten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Hey wie kommt denn das zensierte Bild hier rein???? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Becci (8. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kaufpreis ist natürlich die Anleitung enthalten !



seh ich so aus als ob ich ne anleitung brauche?

ok..aber lassen wir dieses thema


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wie kommt denn das zensierte Bild hier rein????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Welches???    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (8. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier is imma interessant.
> 
> Warte maln Bericht ab.
> 
> ...





Unterschrieben    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Balu. (8. Januar 2006)

> seh ich so aus als ob ich ne anleitung brauche?



Ich kenn dich ja nichtmal !


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Becci :
> 
> Im Kaufpreis ist natürlich die Anleitung enthalten !




Geile Figur


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wie kommt denn das zensierte Bild hier rein????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Na dann hat sich doch wohl unbekannter Nr 1 vom "Badebild" jetzt selber geoutet   
Bleibt nur die Frage ob rechts oder links im Bild  
Und warum ist die Mitte geschwärzt?????????

Sibby


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hat sich doch wohl unbekannter Nr 1 vom "Badebild" jetzt selber geoutet
> Bleibt nur die Frage ob rechts oder links im Bild
> Und warum ist die Mitte geschwärzt?????????
> 
> Sibby




Falsch, Redking ist nicht auf'm Bild.

Was meinst Du wohl warum die Bildmitte am teuersten ist?

Wegen zweier Quitsche-Entchen??????


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hat sich doch wohl unbekannter Nr 1 vom "Badebild" jetzt selber geoutet
> Bleibt nur die Frage ob rechts oder links im Bild
> Und warum ist die Mitte geschwärzt?????????
> 
> Sibby


Wenn der Wasserstand so niedrig ist das...... ! 
Sonst hätte Steve sich wieder beschwert. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2006)

Den niedrigen Wasserstand hat Unbekannter Nr 2 mit viel Schaumschlägerei kompensiert. 

Aber, wieso hatte Balu dieses Bild? Er hatte doch gar keine Kamera dabei?

Wer hat's also verkauft und für wieviel? 

Gruß

Unbekannter No. 1


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen zweier Quitsche-Entchen??????


 
Ja, wegen den Tierschutz und so, es war ja schließlich alkohohl im spiel!
(Eigentlich stößt man in der Wanne doch mit Champagner an und nich mit Schnaps )


----------



## Redking (8. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Den niedrigen Wasserstand hat Unbekannter Nr 2 mit viel Schaumschlägerei kompensiert.
> 
> Aber, wieso hatte Balu dieses Bild? Er hatte doch gar keine Kamera dabei?
> 
> ...



Das frage ich mich auch ???? Saß doch auch in der.............!

Gruß
Unbekannt NO 3


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wegen den Tierschutz und so, es war ja schließlich alkohohl im spiel!
> (Eigentlich stößt man in der Wanne doch mit Champagner an und nich mit Schnaps )




Blubberwasser gab's auch abba ca. 24 h später.

Hier nochmal die ultimativ geilste Reihenfolge der Aufputschmittel::

- Nachmittags vor dem uphillrace: Bier
- Wärend und direkt nach dem uphillrace: Ramazotti (vorsicht; Macht schwul!!)
- Siegerehrung und Tombola: Bier 
- After Event Party bei Frau Heider: Bier und Tequilla (mit Eis)
- Wannenexzess: Blubberwasser
- ***** Filmriss*****
- Frühstück: Bier


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Blubberwasser gab's auch abba ca. 24 h später.
> 
> Hier nochmal die ultimativ geilste Reihenfolge der Aufputschmittel::
> 
> ...





Durfte nicht vergessen werden. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

Da sind wir wieder. Vollgepackt mit vielen schönen Eindrücken vom www.uphillrace.de die uns wohl noch über Wochen verfolgen werden  .

Grund Genug eigentlich schon das nächste Groß-Event anzukündigen ...

Doch dafür muss ich erst mal'n Rohr verlegen  



Also hier ein Kurzbericht  : 

Taktisch klug trafen wir mit eintretender Dunkel in der Südwestpfalz-Metropole Hauenstein ein.

Bisher anwesende Fläätdroppers:

Volker, Klaus, Balu, Thomas (der, nachdem er sich bei mir eingeschleimt hatte sofort bei den Fläätdroppers aufgenommen wurde  ) und ich.

Michael und unser Groupie Lars sollten am nächsten Tag folgen.

Der erste Versuch den lächerlichen Pfälzer Hügel zu eliminieren fand also im Dunkeln statt. 

Als es uns auf Anhieb gelang im Dunkeln mit Batteriefunzeln den Vorjahres-Rekord zu pulverisieren konnten wir uns getrost den wichtigen Dingen widmen.

*Entspannende Massagen gehörten dazu. Mal von hinten:*






*Bauchmuskel-Massage:*






*Mit der Zeit wurden wir lockerer:*






*Frönten dem Tanzvergnügen:*






*Und massierten uns zwischendurch immer wieder:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

Bevor es mit dem 2ten Teil weitergeht verbitte ich mir diese PM-Spamereien der Mädels.

Das hält im Moment nur auf  

Weiter im Text  .

*Mit fortschreitendem Alkoholkonsum verhielten sich einige igendwie total verückt . 

Klaus übte schon mal Siegerehrung:*






*Andere Entspannten sich mit Ramazotti in der Wanne. Da von, u. a. Becci, noch kein Zahlungseingang verbucht wurde bleiben die Preise vorerst noch dran * :






*Um mal zum Event rüberzuleiten, hier Impressionen vom Ort des eigentlichen Geschehens. Auf den Bildern kommt die Steigung von 64% schlecht rüber  Hier mal'n Versuch. Gefahren wurde übrigens mit 0,6 - 0,8 Bar im Hinterrad. Alles Andere scheiterte schon im Ansatz:*






*Manche (versoffene Gestalten) versuchten die Vorabend-Sünden  mit besonderen Tuningkonzepten zu kompensieren:*






*Volker hingegen setzte auf Ramazotti *vor, während *und* nach *dem Rennen.*

*Außerdem hat er den Federweg seiner Gabel drastisch reduziert:*






*Teil III folgt ....*


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

....

*Klaus konnte sich nicht recht entscheiden mit welchem seiner Bikes er starten sollte:*






*Er entschied sich aber dann aber doch für's klassische Hardtail:*






*Andere Fläätdroppers setzten auf viel Federweg. So zum Beispiel Micha und Lars mit zusammen ca. 5 Metern Federweg am Bike. Lars versucht übrigens mit seinem Landser Stahlhelm männlich rüberzukommen. Kenner werden jedoch sofort das Mädchen wiedererkennen  :*






*Wie auf dem Bild leicht zu erkennen ist  kämpft Lars schon nach wenigen Metern mit dem widerwilligen Vorderrad. Entgegen Volkers Schätzung, dass er sich am Start schon nach hinten überschlägt, hielt sich Lars aber tapfer:*






*Micha, natürlich im IBC-Trikot, setzte auch auf Nicolai Helius Vorzüge und konnte zumindest die ersten Wurzel-Hindernisse wegfedern  *


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

*Hier mal ein paar weitere Impressionen von der Rennstrecke und dem umliegenden Geläuf:*






*Runter war zu steil zum Fahren  
Deshalb trug man das Bike:*






*Balu startete auf soner Singlespeedhure, die auch Vorjahressieger Marcel Hahn, SSP-Legende Phaty, Pornoralle und zwanzig andere Leutz ran nahmen:*






*Beim zweiten Wertungslauf, Volker und ich hatten mitlerweile die Sinnlosigkeit unseres Tuns erkannt und uns mit Bier und Ramazotti vergnügt, war es dunkel.*

*Mit Schwedenfeuern, Flutlicht (dank THW) und Batteriefunzeln wurde die Strecke beleuchtet. Hier der 2te Versuch des letzten Neuzugangs Tomadi.
Der Moderator wusste übrigens zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, dass er schwul ist. Bei der Siegesfeier hat er's dann erfahren  *






*Bei Michas zweitem Start war die Außentemperatur schon auf ca. -10°C gesunken:*






*Volker beim zweiten Start, leicht angetüdelt von Ramazotti, versucht den Streckesprecher anzugraben:*






*Nachdem endlich mein Lieblingslied "Er gehört zu mir" aufgelegt war und es mir gelungem war die Massen zu beruhigen, gings auch für mich in die zweite Runde:*






*Kurz nach dem zweiten Start hatte ich nicht übel Lust das Rennen schon nach 30 Metern zu beenden. Zu sehr zehrten die lange Nacht mit Volker und Klaus und die Mengen an Drogen an meiner Kraft:*


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

*Ein weiteres Highlight war die Verbrüderung von Ralph @rpo35 und Klaus @Redking. War man sich im Forum auch oft nicht einig, konnten in Hauenstein alle Missverständnisse schnell ausgeräumt werden:* 






*Auch sehr nett @Ratte aus dem Damen-SPAM-Thread "Ladies only".
Hier mit Volker:* 






*Zur Siegerehrung gab's Trial-Darbietungen vom Feinsten*: 






*Volker ließ sich jedoch nicht lange bitten das zu toppen:*






*Bei der Anschließenden Siegesfeier und Tombola machten die Fläätdropper und Singlespeeder so viel Stimmung und Krach, dass die Veranstaltung zeitweise zu eskalieren drohte:*












*Letzter Teil in Kürze ...*


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

*Jeder Fläätdropper bekam Preise bei der Tombola. So auch unser treuestes Groupie Latina-Lars  :*






*Tomadi:*






*Klaus, der trotz schwerer Verletzung am Daumen den hervorragenden 2. Platz belegte*  :






*Am Ende hatter jeder bei der Tombola dick abgesahnt wie das folgende Bild zeigt. Bester Preis war natürlich das Nikolai Helius und die schicke Digitalkamera.*

*Jedenfalls waren die Flaschen wieder leer und wir (fast) wieder voll.*






*Am flackernden Lagerfeuer wurden die nächsten Großereignisse abgestimmt und dann zog man weiter um den Abend mit Sekt, Bier und Tequilla zu begießen.*

*Schön war's auf alle Fälle und wird uns wohl noch nachhaltig in Erinnerung bleiben.*

*Zum Glück hatte ich alle Kameras konfisziert, so dass es von der letzten Nacht keine Fotos gibt  *


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Mal wieder genialer Bericht @Delgado !! Allerdings habe ich immer noch dein Brotmesser in der Sporttasche. Das war dann später wohl untergegangen ...


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

@ Michael, Danke.

Vielleicht bringst Du's Messer zur Schrauber-Party mit   

Hab' bis auf Lenker Kurbelgarnitur und Umwerfer alles zusammen  .

Gruß


----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo Fläätdroppers,

Wenn wir noch mal in der Pfalz sind, können wir mit Ratte gerne um Lautern rum biken!
Hat noch einen anderen Vorschlag gemacht, der hier aber nicht veröffentlicht wird. 

Danke Michael für den Bericht und danke das ich jetzt wirklich ungeniert hier im Forum leben kann!    


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fläätdroppers,
> 
> Wenn wir noch mal in der Pfalz sind, können wir mit Ratte gerne um Lautern rum biken!
> Hat noch einen anderen Vorschlag gemacht, der hier aber nicht veröffentlicht wird *(1.) *.
> ...



1. Ratte könnte uns z. B. *ihre Badewanne *zur Verfügung stellen    

2. Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert ....  

Wieso glaubst Du, dass Dein Arsch noch Dir gehört?


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTT
> ich komm ins fernsehen



Heute Abend im Südwestfernsehen (Rheinland Pfalz Regionalfernsehen) kommt der Bericht vom Samstag zwischen 19:00 und 20:00 Uhr in der Landesschau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ratte könnte uns z. B. *ihre Badewanne *zur Verfügung stellen
> 
> 2. Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert ....
> 
> Wieso glaubst Du, dass Dein Arsch noch Dir gehört?


Woher weißt du???????


----------



## ratte (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado kann lesen.
Das Angebot hatet ich Euch doch schon an Euch ausrichten lassen.

@Delgado
Netter Bericht 

Soll Euch noch Grüße von Scrat ausrichten. Wenn ich dessen Fotos durchgeguckt/zensiert habe, leite ich die Euren an Euch weiter.


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du???????





    

Frag' besser nicht


----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Frag' besser nicht



Ach so haben alle bekommen!  
 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend im Südwestfernsehen (Rheinland Pfalz Regionalfernsehen) kommt der Bericht vom Samstag zwischen 19:00 und 20:00 Uhr in der Landesschau.


Ich bitte um Aufzeichnung! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

*Ich glaub's nicht.

Volker hat noch was zu grinsen bei 90 Metern * 








*... und ich weiß jetzt warum mein Hintern so weh tut ..*






*Aber ganz schönen Speed noch bei 120 Metern *


----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich glaub's nicht.
> 
> Volker hat noch was zu grinsen bei 90 Metern *
> 
> ...



Wo krieg ich mein Bild???????  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo krieg ich mein Bild???????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus






​
Ab hier: http://www.speedmotopics.de/webpics/20060107/20060107_0282.jpg


----------



## Redking (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ​
> Ab hier: http://www.speedmotopics.de/webpics/20060107/20060107_0282.jpg



Hab ich doch gesagt, das der Typ mir die Kamera direkt in die Fresse gehalten hat und mich mit dem Blitz geblendet hat! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Lars gibts auch ab hier, teilweise sogar auf letzter Rille:


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Lars gibts auch ab hier, teilweise sogar auf letzter Rille:



Mädchen


----------



## Cheetah (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Lars gibts auch ab hier, teilweise sogar auf letzter Rille:



Mit seinen 21lkg Bomber dort anzutretten.
*Lars ist mein Held!*


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2006)

das nenne ich mal zensur:


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich hätte da ja noch etliche Skandal Bilder die ich gerne Posten würde. Aber leider sind die Preise ja momentan ziemlich im Keller und deshalb warte ich lieber mal bis die Leute ( Becci ich nenn jetzt keine Namen   ) mehr Kohle haben.




Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (9. Januar 2006)

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/-/id=122144/nid=122144/did=921686/1kuuks1/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (9. Januar 2006)

Schade, war ja gerade nur ein sehr kurzer Bericht auf Südwest. 
Habe ich da Delgado im Interview gesehen? (Bin am Arsch waren seine letzten Worte, bevor es wieder Bergab ging)


Sibby


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Heyo .. Delgado war gerade im TV, wenn auch nur was sehr kurz - kommt da aber irgendwie so rüber wie der kleine Bruder von Gregor Gysi *g*


----------



## Lipoly (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado:

ICH BIN IM ARSCH

das musste doch gesendet werden!
habe alles mim DVD recorder aufgenommen und stelle es gerne zur verfügung
lars


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado:
> 
> ICH BIN IM ARSCH
> 
> ...




Yep . Habsch auch aufgenommen. 

Toll da ist das Team mal im Fernsehen und was wird gesagt : ICH BIN IM ARSCH    



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado:
> 
> ICH BIN IM ARSCH
> 
> ...




Hätte ich auch gerne, bzw würde es mir gerne auffn PC ziehen, auch wenns wirklich sehr kurz war ...


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Ich darf die Teammitglieder auch noch einmal an meine gestrige Mail erinnern. 



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf die Teammitglieder auch noch einmal an meine gestrige Mail erinnern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche? Trikots oder Teilnahme 2007? Ab wann geht die Anmeldung denn los?


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Welche? Trikots oder Teilnahme 2007? Ab wann geht die Anmeldung denn los?




Mir wird bescheid gegeben wer mitkommt , und dann melde ich uns alle an. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Welche? Trikots oder Teilnahme 2007? Ab wann geht die Anmeldung denn los?





Hab ich doch glatt vergessen : Trikots ist Abteilung Latina-Lars  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Heyo .. Delgado war gerade im TV, wenn auch nur was sehr kurz - kommt da aber irgendwie so rüber wie der kleine Bruder von Gregor Gysi *g*



Wegen des Spruches oder der Optik?


Und pass jetzt gut auf was Du sagst   ! 




S c h e i ß Skandalfernsehen  ; Kaum suggeriert man dem gelangweilten Publikum einen gepflegten Analverkehr, schon ist man auf Sendung  

@ Beach, das war Splash der das Pissfoto gemacht hat. Frage mich nur wie er die Fotomontage mit dem Baum gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep . Habsch auch aufgenommen.
> 
> Toll da ist das Team mal im Fernsehen und was wird gesagt : ICH BIN IM ARSCH
> 
> ...



Wenn Du kreativer bist ..... hättest Du weiter fahren müssen   





PS: Komme nächstes Jahr wieder mit. Sag mal wann, dann mach ich die FeWo bei Fr. Heider fest.


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des Spruches oder der Optik?
> 
> 
> Und pass jetzt gut auf was Du sagst   !




Ich sag nix ohne Anwalt ...


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wird bescheid gegeben wer mitkommt , und dann melde ich uns alle an.
> Gruß
> Volker




Ich komme definitiv mit, evtl auch Anke (muss ich dann gerade kurzfristig gucken) ...


----------



## sibby08 (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich auch gerne, bzw würde es mir gerne auffn PC ziehen, auch wenns wirklich sehr kurz war ...


 
Habs auch aufgenommen per DVB-T aufm PC. Die Datei ist 45,8 MB groß.
Wenns einer haben will bitte melden, kann es auf CD brennen. Per Mail ist´s ein bischen groß.

Sibby


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch aufgenommen per DVB-T aufm PC. Die Datei ist 45,8 MB groß.
> Wenns einer haben will bitte melden, kann es auf CD brennen. Per Mail ist´s ein bischen groß.
> 
> Sibby



*haben will* -> oder Du legst es zum Download wohin?


----------



## sibby08 (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> *haben will* -> oder Du legst es zum Download wohin?


 
Wo kann man denn was zum Download hinlegen?
Andererseits sind wir im selben Team und ich hoffe doch das wir mal alle 5 (+ guests) mal ne Tour fahren bevor de WP vorbei ist  , da kann die Übergabe dann auch stattfinden.

Sibby


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man denn was zum Download hinlegen?
> Andererseits sind wir im selben Team und ich hoffe doch das wir mal alle 5 (+ guests) mal ne Tour fahren bevor de WP vorbei ist  , da kann die Übergabe dann auch stattfinden.
> 
> Sibby




Ist OK und wäre auch gerne dabei, wenns denn dann passt. Dann müsste zB Frank jetzt noch gesund werden. Oder Du kommst zum nächsten MTB-Stammtisch am 27.1.? Frank wollte den organisieren ...


----------



## Lipoly (9. Januar 2006)

@sibby
bei rapdshare kannste es raufladen du darfst es aber nicht (zumindest darfste es keinem erzählen) da das urheberechtsverletztung ist und die admins das nicht mögen


lars


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme definitiv mit, evtl auch Anke (muss ich dann gerade kurzfristig gucken) ...  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!




Ich wußte gar nicht das wir wegen etwas anderem da hin fahren.    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

ich warte immer noch auf das Foto von REDKING und mir...
Hab ich hier zufällig jemanden aus Eurer Truppe erwischt ? 




Aus meiner Sicht ganz klar zu disqualifizieren, der fährt ja bergab  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2006)

Ahhh...ich hab's gefunden......nett geschrieben !
Der Bergabfahrer gehört scheinbar nicht zu Euch, sonst wäre hier wahrscheinlich längst die Hölle los...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## volker k (9. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich warte immer noch auf das Foto von REDKING und mir...
> Hab ich hier zufällig jemanden aus Eurer Truppe erwischt ?
> ...




Hallo Ralph.

Tja ich glaub der hat da etwas falsch verstanden     


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (10. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh...ich hab's gefunden......nett geschrieben !
> Der Bergabfahrer gehört scheinbar nicht zu Euch, sonst wäre hier wahrscheinlich längst die Hölle los...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallo Ralph,
wie du hast runter geschoben ???

Ich bin erst hochgefahren und dann neben der Strecke durch die Zuschauer zurück!

Will auch mit 2007!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2006)

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass es mich auch gereizt hat, direkt auf der Strecke wieder runter zu fahren. Dasjenige auf dem Forum hat an der sTelle gedreht, wo es für ihn nimmer weiter ging und ist dann wieder runter gefahren. So kams gestern zumindest im TV ...


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme definitiv mit, evtl auch Anke (muss ich dann gerade kurzfristig gucken) ...





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wußte gar nicht das wir wegen etwas anderem da hin fahren.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Also mir fallen da noch so ein, zwei ... andere Dinge ein (Volker)   


Gruß



















PS: Der Typ auff'm Bild fährt übrigens bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2006)

Mensch Jungs, ich hab doch nur die Cam ein wenig gedreht... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der Typ auff'm Bild fährt übrigens bergauf.



Aber die haben gestern im TV doch wirklich einen gezeigt, der irgendwo nimmer konnte und wieder runter gefahren ist. Oder habe ich schon Wahnvorstellungen?


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die haben gestern im TV doch wirklich einen gezeigt, der irgendwo nimmer konnte und wieder runter gefahren ist. Oder habe ich schon Wahnvorstellungen?



Stimmt, aber das war jemand Anderes.

Ist mir dadurch aufgefallen, dass er *den ganzen Tag auf der Stelle lief*; 
Wahrscheinlich um seine Füße warm zu halten *Mädchen*


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jungs, ich hab doch nur die Cam ein wenig gedreht...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Mensch Ralph,
 hättest du besser mal den Hang bißchen gedreht, dann wärst du auch hoch gekommen.   Und wir natürlich auch. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

@Klaus und Micha,

Ihr müsstet mal Eure Systemzeit justieren. 

Finde Postings von Euch 03:53 Uhr und 02:10 Uhr  


Das sind doch Hauensteinsche Badewannenzeiten  


Schönen Tag


----------



## Splash (11. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus und Micha,
> 
> Ihr müsstet mal Eure Systemzeit justieren.
> 
> ...




Da begann gestern mein Arbeitstag. Der Kunde bestand auf einen Termin um 4:45 ...


----------



## D.S.G (11. Januar 2006)

verdieht ihr überhaupt noch den namen "Flatdropteam"?!  

Jungs es geht bergab mit euch


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> verdieht ihr überhaupt noch den namen "Flatdropteam"?!
> 
> Jungs es geht bergab mit euch




Nö, bergauf du spätpubertierender Bettnässer


----------



## Lipoly (11. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> verdieht ihr überhaupt noch den namen "Flatdropteam"?!
> 
> Jungs es geht bergab mit euch



1. es heißt Fläätdropteam
2. verdient ein grossmann rider noch den titel kona-rider?


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> 1. es heißt Fläätdropteam
> 2. verdient ein grossmann rider noch den titel kona-rider?


Hallo Lars,
wann geht es denn am Samstag auf die Explorertour?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> wann geht es denn am Samstag auf die Explorertour?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



ich bin um 9 oder 10rum hier weg mit ner schaufel im rucksack um am reiterhofdownhill was das matschloch zu tunen

lars


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin um 9 oder 10rum hier weg mit ner schaufel im rucksack um am reiterhofdownhill was das matschloch zu tunen
> 
> lars


Hallo Lars, stell dich nicht so an wegten dem Matschloch.
*Da kannst du doch im" Manual" durch! *

Super um 9 oder 10 bin ich noch nicht wieder da, Ist aber auch eine sehr präzise Einheit. 

gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (12. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin um 9 oder 10rum hier weg mit ner schaufel im rucksack um am reiterhofdownhill was das matschloch zu tunen
> 
> lars


 
Hab da gerade bei Ebay das richtige Bike für Dich entdeckt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-Expert-2004_W0QQitemZ8749771789QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Ich sach nur Federweg pur!

Ach, ist zufällig ein Specialized 

Sibby


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da gerade bei Ebay das richtige Bike für Dich entdeckt:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Big-Hit-Expert-2004_W0QQitemZ8749771789QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Udo  
Und ich dachte du hättest schon wieder ein neues! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Udo
> Und ich dachte du hättest schon wieder ein neues!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich glaub', dafür sind die Beine zu kurz


----------



## sibby08 (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Udo
> Und ich dachte du hättest schon wieder ein neues!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Nee, hab doch jetzt ein schickes und zum Dropen bin ich zu alt. Aber ich finde es hat was. Vielleicht für nächstes Jahr Hauenstein? 

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (12. Januar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub', dafür sind die Beine zu kurz


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, hab doch jetzt ein schickes und zum Dropen bin ich zu alt. Aber ich finde es hat was. Vielleicht für nächstes Jahr Hauenstein?
> 
> Sibby


Zum dropen bin ich auch zu alt. Aber das Droppen übe ich mal demnächst.

Uphill kommst du damit nicht weit. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zum dropen bin ich auch zu alt. Aber das Droppen übe ich mal demnächst.
> 
> Uphill kommst du damit nicht weit.
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Scheiß rÄschtschreipveler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (13. Januar 2006)

das teil sieht aus wien motorrad  

aber die schutzbleche MÜSSEn ab und der sattel runter!


----------



## Lipoly (15. Januar 2006)

So! das war sie schon die tolle Tour von heute!
Mitfahrer: Hauke alias Dj-Flyer, jochen alias Airhaens mit freundinn,Klaus alias REDKING, Micha alias Delgado und ich

die tour ging von mir aus richtung sieglinde wo klaus und mciha schon mit scharrenden hufen warteten
von der sieglinde über die ersten steigungen hoch zum gerölltrial zum wahnbachtalsperrendamm runter! hier waren viele fußgänger und so weiter aber die fotos beweisen eine menge spaß!
















jetzt ging es an gut umschoß vorbei richtung ho chi mingh pfad!
den trial davor machte allen so viel spaß das fragen aufkamen wie "sind wir schon am HCM Pfad?"
endlich am HCM angekommen mussten jochen udn lars erstmal die dämpfer freiblasen und droppten in die anfahrtssenke
jetzt ging es auch mit highspeed den HCM lang bis zum "schützengraben". dort folgten dann weitere fotos













den graben durchquert stießen wir dann auf eine andere coole federweghorde die sich uns anschloss
der HCM wurde bis zur allseits bekannten "schlüsselstelle" wieder geheizt und mit anfänglichem zögern kamen fast alle dort runter

der HCm wurde dann zuende gefahren und der uphill zum reiterhofdownhill von allen ebenfalls gemeistert (wir waren ja mittlerweile 10 leute) dann der reiterhofdownhill auf dem klaus mit dem starrbike aus stahl das gleiche tempo vorlegte wie mein stinkypanzer *RESPEKT*
Dann über Waldautobahn zur nächsten attraktion an dem klaus direkt mal "nen fred eröffnen musste" wie gut die dropdadown jungs sein sollen

Dann den "Balu Berg" hoch richtung steinbruch!
Hier erprobte so mancher neue techniken die drops und downhills zu bewältigen und neue wege zu erschließen
Hauke war king of tablejump (und king auf maul fallen) dicht gefolgt von jochen der krasse tabletops darüber zeigte!

als dann im steinbruch alle bei der arbeit waren ist delgado abgehauen da er noch 40km nach hause heizen musste
die anderen trafen dann noch ines und jens welche aber (unverständlicherweise) dem springen im steinbruch nichts abgewinnen konnten!
solangsam wurden wir im steinbruch fertig und fuhren richtung gemüsesperre (das video davon gibst per mailanfrage)
dort war klaus seinem bike voll überlegen du das bike entschloss ohne klaus weiterzufahren (hoffentlich tut nicht doch was weh!)
Der rest stochte dann auchnoch runter vorbei an staunenden wanderern und alle fuhren bis seligental wo sich die 4 späterdazugekommenen verabschiedeten
die anderen 5 fuhren dann richtung hennef,vorbei am subway und direkt zu lars um alle möglichen warmgetränke zu konsumieren



Das war die Sonntagstour! ich hoffe es hat allen spaß gemacht und denke mal das man somanche gesichter wiedersieht 

ich hoffe auch das sich anja nicht zu sehr von den mutmachern der männer gegenseitig sich als mädchen zu beschimpfen belästigt fühlte

Gruß lars

PS:  ES WAR VON DER SIEGLINDE BIS  ZU MIR KÄLTER ALS AUF DEM REST DER TOUR!


----------



## Redking (15. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> So! das war sie schon die tolle Tour von heute!
> 
> 
> Gruß lars
> ...



Danke Lars, dem stimme ich zu!   

Netter Bericht und gute Bilder.
Aber wieso bin ich unscharf?? 

Zurück ist das Getränk in der Trinkflasche komplett zugefroren! 

Meine Brutto draußen Zeit war heute  6 Stunden und 4 Minuten: 

Gruß

Klaus

Ps.Bitte Punkte eintragen.


----------



## deerk (15. Januar 2006)

yep hat echt spass gemacht nur nachher bisschen kalt aber wurscht ... 
sollen das die tage oder so noch mal machen 


ride on
D.


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber wieso bin ich unscharf*??



Versteh' ich auch nicht  







PS: Die Zwei wegen derer ich angereist bin waren nicht da ..... *Volker* und FranG nämlich.

Zur Strafe gibt's in Kürze die Foto-Story *"Fläätdroppers in Love" *mit allen unzensierten Fotos vom ersten Kennenlernen, übers *Kuscheln mit Volker *und Co. bis hin zur *Hochzeit am letzten Freitag *nach der Schrauberparty ....




Also in diesem Sinne " ... brühhhh im Glanze dieses Glüüüückes ...."



Volker will jetzt sogar unsere Flitterwochen *beschneiden*. Guckst Du im Schweiz-Fred :heul


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Januar 2006)

Moin allerseits,

wollte den diversen Führern der Tour (Lars hatte ja einige Coführer engagiert) auch nochmal danke sagen. Es war aufjedenfall sehr lustig, und das obwohl wir die Sache ja im vollen Ernst angegangen sind..

1.Wir kommen wieder. 

2. Bei Zeiten können wir auch mal durch die unbekannteren und umsosteileren Trails in A-berg rocken.

Gruß, Jochen

*P.S. Auf den Photos sieht man deutlich meinen Respekt gegenüber euren Trails - Anja scheint hingegen ehr amüsiert zu sein*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ...als dann im steinbruch alle bei der arbeit waren ist delgado abgehauen da er noch 40km nach hause heizen musste ....
> 
> PS:  ES WAR VON DER SIEGLINDE BIS  ZU MIR KÄLTER ALS AUF DEM REST DER TOUR!




Und mir erst ...

Mir war so kalt, dass das Wasser in den Augen gefroren ist


----------



## Redking (16. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir erst ...


Ich will Punkte sehen, ich will Punkte sehen!  

Aber selbst Lars trägt seine nicht mehr ein.  


Achso wenn man etwas anfängt, sollte man das auch richtig bis zum Schluß durchhalten!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Punkte sehen, ich will Punkte sehen!
> 
> Aber selbst Lars trägt seine nicht mehr ein.
> 
> ...



Ich trag' meine mal gerade nach.


*Volker & Lars, bitte WP-Punkte nachtragen!!!!*


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

Sommerfrische für Fläätdroppers von Fronleichnam bis zum 18.06.2006 in Hauenstein.

Bisher verpflichtet: Volker, Klaus und ich.

Interessenten bitte bei mir melden!!


----------



## Balu. (16. Januar 2006)

Das neue Jahr ist noch jung, hat aber schon einen seiner Höhepunkte.

Nach dem europäischen Hochadel stehen nun Zweckehen im Vordergrund. 
Eigens für ein Doppelzimmer während ihres Bikeurlaubs in der Schweiz gaben sich nun zwei unserer neuen Mitglieder dea Jawort.

Im Vorfeld wurde der organisatorische Ablauf mit der Standesbeamtin besprochen:






Am Freitag war es dann endlich so weit, vor Imageträchteiger Kulisse im Bregischen wollte man sich vermählen.
Zum Schutz vor allen Groupies wurde weiträumig abgesperrt






und alle warteten sehnsüchtig auf das Brautpaar






Auf dem Weg in die Kirche konnte man jedoch nur einen flüchtigen Blick erhaschen






Nach der Trauung zeigten sich die beiden erstmals in der Öffentlichkeit






um sich danach in ihre Flitterwochen zu verabschieden...


----------



## Balu. (16. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich waren Kameras drinnen verboten, ich konnte jedoch nen Security bestechen und euch unter einsatz meines Lebens folgendes Bildmaterial sichern:






Sie dürfen die Braut jetzt küssen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 2. Bei Zeiten können wir auch mal durch die unbekannteren und umsosteileren Trails in *A-berg *rocken.
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Halo Jochen,



ist mit A-berg Altenberg gemeint ? 

Falls ja, würde ich mich freuen, an einem geigneten Samstag/Sonntag, euch und den Fläätdroppern die schönen Trails rund um den Altenberger Dom zu zeigen.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## sibby08 (16. Januar 2006)

Ich gratuliere dem frisch vermähltem Brautpaar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (16. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Halo Jochen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir fahren aber runter und schieben hoch nicht umgedreht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren aber runter und schieben hoch nicht umgedreht


Hallo Lars,

wir fahren alles: Alles Fahrbar!

Mit Ausnahme der "schönen" Trails, die Delgado uns immer (auch in Altenberg) zeigt: mindestens 3-5 Baumstämme bzw. -kronen querliegend.  

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> 
> wir fahren alles: Alles Fahrbar!
> 
> ...


Hallo Bernd,
Jochen kennt sich gut aus in Altenberg und die meisten Sachen die er dort fährt, fährst du nicht. Und dies bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 
Es wird auch eine Freerider Tour nur mit den steilsten Abfahrten. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> Jochen kennt sich gut aus in Altenberg und die meisten Sachen die er dort fährt, fährst du nicht. Und dies bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
> Es wird auch eine Freerider Tour nur mit den steilsten Abfahrten.
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,

du weißt ja, daß ich kein FR bin, sondern ein CC´ler.

Also machen wir es so:

Ich schiebe die downhills und er die uphills.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Redking (16. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> du weißt ja, daß ich kein FR bin, sondern ein CC´ler.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bernd,
dann musst du aber wohl manchmal einen Umweg schieben. Aber du kennst dich ja aus. 
Ich glaube Jochen fährt dort wo er hoch will auch hoch, aber eben langsam.

Ich freue mich auch schon darauf noch mal von jemand anderen in Altenberg geguided zu werden.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Halo Jochen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'abend Bernd und Rest der Fläätdropper!

Jetzt muss ich wohl auch mal meinen Brei dazu geben. Erstmal das allerwichtigste: Die Stilrichtung  
Ein Bike Kumpel hat es mal sehr treffend formuliert: Extrem Xross Country!
Ich glaub das passt ganz gut.
Auf jeden Fall wird alles was geht noch hoch geeiert - Ehrensache. 
Richtige steile Stücke machen mir bergauf auch Richtig Spaß im Gelände - da is ja auch nen bissel Fahrtechnik im Start.. 
Beispiel: Der steile ,naturbelassenen Weg auf den Ölberg und die Rampe am Geissberg im Siebengebirge.
Aber ich fahr langsam, das stimmt. Auch runter muss es net immer soo schnell sein. 
Ich fahr unregelmässig am Wochenende und im Sommer auch unter der Woche  in Altenberg. Werd die Wege aber nur Guiden, wenn sie einiger Maßen trocken sind, sonst ist mir das zu gefährlich mit "Fremden". Also mit Bodenfrost oder Frühjahr(steile Hänge und blanker Fels sind recht fix trocken  )
Ähmm, und ihr solltet kein Problem damit haben, dass die "Wege" teilweise auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet sind. Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.

Würde aber auch gerne bald mit Anja in den Steinbruch zurück, weil man dort glaub ich super Fahrtechnik trainieren kann.

Gute Nacht, Jochen

P.S.: Weniger schwätze, mehr biken..


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> dann musst du aber wohl manchmal einen Umweg schieben. Aber du kennst dich ja aus.
> Ich glaube Jochen fährt dort wo er hoch will auch hoch, aber eben langsam.
> 
> ...


Hallo Klaus,

"jemand anderer" (bin ich damit gemeint ? ). 

Falls nicht, wer sollte sich denn besser um Altenberg auskennen als ich ?  . Mit dem würde ich auch einmal gerne mitfahren. 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend Bernd und Rest der Fläätdropper!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich wohl auch mal meinen Brei dazu geben. Erstmal das allerwichtigste: Die Stilrichtung
> Ein Bike Kumpel hat es mal sehr treffend formuliert: Extrem Xross Country!
> ...



Aah, noch jemand online  .

Da ich, wie ich geschrieben habe, vor allem CC´ler bin, bräuchte ich bergab nur die Chicken-ways (gehe mal davon aus. daß ich die in den meisten Fällen kenne .)

Zu den steilsten Stücken empfehle ich den Thread " Wie steil (oder war es groß? ) sind eure höchsten gefahrenen Steigungen" - immer wieder sehr erheiternd und aufschlußreich ?  )!.

Im Ernst: Würde mich freuen gemeinsam mal eine Tour um den Altenberger Dom zu machen ; auch mit "Anja" - wer ist das ?)

Bernd


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Aah, noch jemand online  .
> 
> Da ich, wie ich geschrieben habe, vor allem CC´ler bin, bräuchte ich bergab nur die Chicken-ways (gehe mal davon aus. daß ich die in den meisten Fällen kenne .)
> 
> ...



Anja siehst du im Tourenbericht zweimal auf dem roten/silbernen Ghost. Klar als Kenner fährt man einfach 200 Meter weiter in den nächsten Wanderpfad(die es ja auch schon in sich haben) und man trifft sich wieder unten.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (17. Januar 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Anja siehst du im Tourenbericht zweimal auf dem roten/silbernen Ghost. Klar als Kenner fährt man einfach 200 Meter weiter in den nächsten Wanderpfad(die es ja auch schon in sich haben) und man trifft sich wieder unten.
> 
> Gruß, Jochen


Bin kein Kenner des Gebiets - kenne eigentlich nur Altenberg!

Ja, Anja habe ich auf dem Bild gesehen - weiß dadurch allerdings nicht, wie sie fährt: und würde auch mit ihr fahren!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Bin kein Kenner des Gebiets - kenne eigentlich nur Altenberg!
> 
> Ja, Anja habe ich auf dem Bild gesehen - weiß dadurch allerdings nicht, wie sie fährt: und würde auch mit ihr fahren!
> 
> ...


Mensch Bernd der Jochen meint doch Altenberg.
Und es gibt auch andere die sich in Altenberg auskennen.
Und ich meinte nicht nur dich als Guide in Altenberg. OAS, Manni, Delgado, und Airhaenz und noch weitere kennen sich dort wohl auch aus. Ich nur ein bißchen, aber genug um Spaß zu haben.

Gruß
Klaus 
Der auch in anderen Bikerevieren wildert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2006)

Elton John ist schwul


----------



## volker k (17. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Bernd der Jochen meint doch Altenberg.
> Und es gibt auch andere die sich in Altenberg auskennen.
> Und ich meinte nicht nur dich als Guide in Altenberg. OAS, Manni, Delgado, und Airhaenz und noch weitere kennen sich dort wohl auch aus. Ich nur ein bißchen, aber genug um Spaß zu haben.
> 
> ...





Du Lüstling   


....

......


----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Du Lüstling
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



..... sagt genau der Richtige  



Na warte wenn ich Dich erwische ....


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Elton John ist schwul



isser nochnet den schwulen MTBrn Hennef beigetreten?
werbt ihn dochmal an


lars


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> isser nochnet den schwulen MTBrn Hennef beigetreten?
> werbt ihn dochmal an
> 
> 
> lars



Neee, zu langsam.

Kann ich ja gleich mit irgendwelchen "L" - Gruppen Kaffeekränzchen im Busch abhalten ....


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2006)

Zwei Fläätdropper haben mal in Hamburg im Park gerockt und die Gesamtdeutsche SSPer Szene aufgemischt  

Außerdem haben wir, da besonders nette Exemplare, Solidarität und Akzeptanzverhalten gegenüber Hennefer Randgruppen gefördert.

Mit anderen Worten:

Lars und Klaus, die Hamburger sind supertolerant gegebüber Homosexuellen.

Man munkelt, die hätten sorar einen schwulen Bürgermeister ...

Vielleicht überlegt Ihr Euch das mit der Nachtwache in der Schweiz nochmal.

Volker und ich könnten Euch mal die Basics zeigen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Lars und Klaus, die Hamburger sind supertolerant gegebüber Homosexuellen.
> 
> 2.Man munkelt, die hätten sorar einen schwulen Bürgermeister ...
> 
> ...



1. Das sagen die richtigen! ich bin NICHt homosexuell und bin stolz drauf es nicht zu sein(genauso wie ihr stolz drauf seit homos zu sein, micha und volker  )

2. ahso deshalb wart ihr doch nur da! kaum zwei wochen verheiratet schon die erste dreierbeziehung  

3. neeeeeeee die heteros haben angst vor den homos und so wird abwechselnd nachtwache geschoben

4. will ich nicht, brauch ich nicht, kein bedarf


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das sagen die richtigen! ich bin NICHt homosexuell und bin stolz drauf es nicht zu sein(genauso wie ihr stolz drauf seit homos zu sein, micha und volker  )
> 
> 2. ahso deshalb wart ihr doch nur da! kaum zwei wochen verheiratet schon die erste dreierbeziehung
> 
> ...



Klingt alles wie ein einziger lauter Hilfeschrei von einem homosexuellen Minderjährigen  

Tip:

Komm mal mit zu den Singelspeedern!

Da kannst Du als Mädchen alle Hemmungen fallen lassen:









Interesse?


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt alles wie ein einziger lauter Hilfeschrei von einem homosexuellen Minderjährigen
> 
> Tip:
> 
> ...





      
ich glaube singlespeedern fehlen nichtnur schaltwerk und ritzel


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube singlespeedern fehlen nichtnur schaltwerk und ritzel




Jedenfalls wirst Du nach der Schweiz auch ein "gefallenes Mädchen" sein.


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls wirst Du nach der Schweiz auch ein "gefallenes Mädchen" sein.



DEINE MUDDHA!!!!!!!!!!!      

NIE IM LEBEN!!!



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> MEIN ARSCH BLEIBT JUNGFRAU



ich stehe da auf dem gleichen standpunkt wie klaus


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DEINE MUDDHA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NIE IM LEBEN!!!
> 
> ...





Lars du kannst es gar nicht mehr leugnen das du Schwul bist so wie du dich dagegen wehrst bist du Schwul !!!!

Aber ich hatte dir ja schonmal gesagt : Es brauch dir nicht peinlich sein, wir verstehen deine Sorge ( Ruf und so )


....

......


----------



## WaldChiller (23. Januar 2006)

Ich hab diese ganze Sache nicht verstanden.
Fahrt ihr jetzt Touren oder geht ihr freeriden.Habt ihr noch etwas gebaut außer dem NorthShore.(Wenn gibt es da Fotos?)

Wo ist euer North Shore ich würd da gern ma fahren wohne in Buschhoven.
Das is mit dem BUs ne halbe Stunde entfernt von Bonn.


----------



## 50189K (23. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab diese ganze Sache nicht verstanden.


muss man auch nicht  



			
				WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr jetzt Touren oder geht ihr freeriden.


sowohl als auch.


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab diese ganze Sache nicht verstanden.
> Fahrt ihr jetzt Touren oder geht ihr freeriden.Habt ihr noch etwas gebaut außer dem NorthShore.(Wenn gibt es da Fotos?)
> 
> Wo ist euer North Shore ich würd da gern ma fahren wohne in Buschhoven.
> Das is mit dem BUs ne halbe Stunde entfernt von Bonn.




DAS HIER VERSTEHT MAN NUR ALS INSIDER  
wir fahren so alles aber meist ist es auf das vorwärtskommen ausgelegt
jo drops habe (n) ich/wir noch welche gebaut (bilder in meiner gallery)

kenne buschhoven nicht aber bonn ist von hennef auchnochmal 30+5min entfernt
lars


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

*Würden die WP-Teammitglieder mal endlich ihre Punkte nachtragen damit wir von diesem undankbaren, s c h e i ß sechsten Platz wegkommen!!!!!!   *

Auch Du Volker!  

Auch wenn Du heute Geburtstag hast    


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (25. Januar 2006)

*Na denn mal alles gute zum Geburtstag @ Volker !!!*


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

@ Volker,

möchte Dir Dein Geburtstagsgeschenk nicht länger vorenthalten:











Bis gleich


----------



## Splash (25. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker,
> 
> möchte Dir Dein Geburtstagsgeschenk nicht länger vorenthalten:
> 
> ...



Dann muss Volker das aber auch zum Zeitfahren anziehen ...


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss Volker das aber auch zum Zeitfahren anziehen ...





.. latürnich!

... muss sich nur noch die Beine rasieren ..   





Gruß

Michael



PS: Bin gerade zu "Rund um Köln" eingeladen worden am 17.04.2006.


----------



## 50189K (25. Januar 2006)

uiuiui.... Schade das Volker schwul ist  


@ Volker:


----------



## Cheetah (25. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir,ganz spontan:
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Volker

              
*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Januar 2006)

Schaut nur, was ich entdeckt habe:   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2426419&postcount=563


----------



## Lipoly (25. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut nur, was ich entdeckt habe:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2426419&postcount=563



nochnichtmal gratuliert hast du volker, du hammellooser!

HÄPPI BÖRSDAY; VOLKER
^^frei nach hama



lars


----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

@ all

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Hach ich bin ja total gerührt   .

Ich freu mich schon drauf das Geschenk vom Michael @ Delgado anzuprobieren und das andere geschenk am Michael  .




Liebe Grüße

Christel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Große Ereignisse bahnen sich in Hennef an. Ich habe von meinen Informanten erfahren das so ein durchgeknallter FastSinglespeeder aus Hennef das Rennen aus Hamburg auch nach Hennef zu holen und daraus eine Rennserie zu machen ( Singlespeed Only , darf aber gerne mitgefeiert / angefeuert werden )

Hier mal ein Vorabentwurf des Logos welches mein Informant unter einsatz seines Lebens gesichert hat :








Liebe Grüße 

Christel


----------



## Vertexto (25. Januar 2006)

Hi Volker,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag du alter Ramazotti vernichter.
Siu spätestens in der Schweiz.
kein tüdelü
Gruß Gerd


----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag du alter Ramazotti vernichter.
> Siu spätestens in der Schweiz.
> kein tudelü
> Gruß Gerd




Hallo Gerd du altes Haus.

Danke dir. Yep in der Schweiz wird alles besser. Ich werde dieses Jahr aber mehr Ramazotti mitnehmen   , und auch Blubberwasser für eine Bowle ähhh Obstsalat .



Gruß

Christel


----------



## Redking (25. Januar 2006)

Hey Volker wieso hab ich keine Einladung zur Party 

















































​
Trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Volker wieso hab ich keine Einladung zur Party
> 
> ​




War auch nicht eingeladen ​


----------



## sibby08 (26. Januar 2006)

@Christel
Späth, aber nicht vergessen:
Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Lars, bitte Punkte eintragen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (5. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, bitte Punkte eintragen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



hatte ne halbe stunde anrreise
wielange war die tour? wieviele point soll ich eintragen


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ne halbe stunde anrreise
> wielange war die tour? wieviele point soll ich eintragen



Hi Lars,
Ich hatte am Parkplatz 2:36 Stunden auf der Uhr und bin noch nach Hause und zum Bikewaschen. 
Also die Zeit vom Parkplatz bis zum Auto vom Frank plus deiner halben Stunde.
Ich schätze ca. 3:10 Stunden? 
EDIT: 
Fahr doch noch die 5 Minuten wenn du meinst es reicht nicht sonst vergibst du zu viel Zeit!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

SOOOO

NORTSHORE PART II LEBT!!!!!!!!!


Habe heute mal bisschen gehämmert mit meinem Hammer   um die Verwirklichung des fahrbaren Drops zu ermöglichen!

Morgen wird das ganze dann noch festgemacht und z.T. eingegraben sodass wir auf eine drophöhe von oberkante drop bis zur erde(es wird natürlich eine landung gebaut aber nur zum vorstellen) sind etwa 2,5m

am mittwoch werde ich nochwas holz legal besorgen und dann die landung bauen(helfer für freitag ab 14uhr SEHR wilkommen)

hier die bilder










LG
Lars


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SOOOO
> 
> NORTSHORE PART II LEBT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,
frei nach dem Motto Immer höher, immer weiter!:   

Mal sehen wer zuerst sein Rad hat und wer sich das dann traut zu fahren. 

Sieht aber jetzt fahrbarer aus.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> frei nach dem Motto Immer höher, immer weiter!:
> 
> Mal sehen wer zuerst sein Rad hat und wer sich das dann traut zu fahren.
> ...



SIIIIIIIISCHA SIIIIIIIIIIISCHA LISSI DA DROPT DER BODO ZUERST   

Ich hoffe mal fest das ich mein Rad zu Karneval habe! das sind noch fast drei wochen sonst baue ich halt solange weiter bisses rad da is

der drop wird ja noch etwas eingebuddelt mit er nicht verrutscht und die landung wird auch locker nen meter zwanzig oder so und schön breit

lars

PS: Jetzt schon schoner kaufen klaus nicht das wenn dein rad da is du nicht fährst


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SIIIIIIIISCHA SIIIIIIIIIIISCHA LISSI DA DROPT DER BODO ZUERST
> 
> Ich hoffe mal fest das ich mein Rad zu Karneval habe! das sind noch fast drei wochen sonst baue ich halt solange weiter bisses rad da is
> 
> ...



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ist BODO??
Lars ich brauche bloß noch einen Helm und den Rückenpanzer!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ist BODO??
> Lars ich brauche bloß noch einen Helm und den Rückenpanzer!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




für rückenpanzer kannste mein rucksack haben   
helme hat der marcus doch genug 

Bodo hier auf dem arm von Dieter:


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> für rückenpanzer kannste mein rucksack haben
> helme hat der marcus doch genug
> 
> Bodo hier auf dem arm von Dieter:



Hi Lars,
die passen mir aber nicht ohne extreme Druckstellen. 
Nein ich kaufe mir etwas eigenes.!

Komischer Bodo und wer ist Dieter???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> die passen mir aber nicht ohne extreme Druckstellen.



nimm anlauf und hau mal voll den kopf auffen tisch dann passt die matschbirne in den matschbirnenhelm     

sonst fahr doch mal zum polo shop die motoX helme anziehen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> nimm anlauf und hau mal voll den kopf auffen tisch dann passt die matschbirne in den matschbirnenhelm
> 
> sonst fahr doch mal zum polo shop die motoX helme anziehen oder so


Hallo Lars!
Ich verbitte mir solche Aussagen über meinen Kopf!  Außerdem auf welchen Tisch????? Dann kriegt bestimmt wieder die Wirbelsäule was ab. 

Bitte um Adresse wo der Polo denn ist??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## D.S.G (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Bodo hier auf dem arm von Dieter:







freitag bin ich auch am start wenn es mir wieder was besser geht und das wetter mitspielt


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SOOOO
> 
> NORTSHORE PART II LEBT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Was gibt's zu trinken?

Welche Temperatur hat der Pool?

Grill vorhanden?

Zelten oder für Mädchen?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Februar 2006)

Sach ma Lars, 

warum baut wir keine kleine DIRT Line dahin - brauch man zwar nicht so dicke  für, aber es hat mehr flow hoho.

Lufthans Jochen


----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma Lars,
> 
> warum baut wir keine kleine DIRT Line dahin - brauch man zwar nicht so dicke  für, aber es hat mehr flow hoho.
> 
> Lufthans Jochen



ich verhandel grad über den 40tonnen radlader zum dirt line schieben


----------



## Redking (7. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich verhandel grad über den 40tonnen radlader zum dirt line schieben


Lars, darf ich den bitte fahren!  
Ich werde sonst noch verrückt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Februar 2006)

Entnehme deiner Antwort Lars, dass Platz durchaus vorhanden ist..und wenn jetzt ein Fahrzeug mit einigen Tonnen Aushuberde zufällig bei dir halt machen würde, wir alle was zum buddeln hätten..


----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Entnehme deiner Antwort Lars, dass Platz durchaus vorhanden ist..und wenn jetzt ein Fahrzeug mit einigen Tonnen Aushuberde zufällig bei dir halt machen würde, wir alle was zum buddeln hätten..



naja is eher so nen wald wo wir nicht mit schwerem gerät reindürfen! ich werde aber wenn mim NS alles fertig ist mal nen double bauen wie den der im kadauer wald stand wo wir falsch abgebogen waren


----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt's zu trinken?
> 
> Welche Temperatur hat der Pool?
> 
> ...



wasser  
der pool hat so etwa -2°
grill is da(musste nur nachm grillen putzen)
für mädchen
jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (7. Februar 2006)

warscheinlich wird am samsatg gebaut weil mir am freitag was dazwischen gekommen ist wo ich nur jonas(der pennt ja eh bei mir) für gebrauchen kann da das sonst stress gibt


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> .... wei mir am freitag was dazwischen gekommen ist wo ich nur jonas(der pennt ja eh bei mir) für gebrauchen kann ...



Na dann viel Spaß mit Jonas  


Und schön, dass Volker und ich Dich so schnell überzeugt haben  


Wo ist Klaus .... ?


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß mit Jonas
> 
> 
> Und schön, dass Volker und ich Dich so schnell überzeugt haben
> ...




du laabertasche!  
wir treffen und mit ieinem anderen aus köln um was zu "bereden";bilder kommen dann nur denke ich kommen die sheriffs wenn wir da mit 10mann auflaufen


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du laabertasche!
> wir treffen und mit ieinem anderen aus köln um was zu "bereden";bilder kommen dann nur denke ich kommen die sheriffs wenn wir da mit 10mann auflaufen




Du wirkst sehr nervös.


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirkst sehr nervös.



hab voll kopfschmerzen wegen der kack schule und der scheiß bahn


----------



## Balu. (9. Februar 2006)

*It´s the beginning of the *








Nach langer Zeit des Ärgers und des Wartens mit einem anderen Hersteller beginnt nun endlich das langersehnte letzte Kapitel !

*Der Aufbau eines schönen sorglosen Bikes !!*

Ich halte euch wie immer auf dem laufenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (9. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

>


Endorfin


----------



## Splash (9. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch .. und sehr lecker. Bin mal aufs Natura gespannt !!


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Endorfin



*Quatsch!*


CANNENDALE


----------



## Balu. (11. Februar 2006)

Servus,

an die üblichen Verdächtigen:
http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra1539.html#1539


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> an die üblichen Verdächtigen:
> http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra1539.html#1539


Hallo,
krieg ich auch eine Einladung??
Mit Daten wo ich hin kommen darf??

Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Habe euch gerade vorm 7 Rang bewahrt!


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> krieg ich auch eine Einladung??
> Mit Daten wo ich hin kommen darf??
> 
> ...



danke klaus!!!
ende der woche kommt endlich die gabel!
und zum dämpfer kriege ich noch ne bikehose dabei weil ich solange warten musste!
ich komme morgen mal so um 16:30-17:00 zum marcus wenn ichs schaffe

wo sind bilder von deiner neuen schaltung?


lars


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> danke klaus!!!
> ende der woche kommt endlich die gabel!
> und zum dämpfer kriege ich noch ne bikehose dabei weil ich solange warten musste!
> ich komme morgen mal so um 16:30-17:00 zum marcus wenn ichs schaffe
> ...


Was für Bilder?? Was für ne Schaltung? Habe jetzt SingleSpeed! 
Schau rein, aber biken kannst du trotzdem noch nicht! 
No frame, no fun!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## janos (12. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> danke klaus!!!
> 
> und zum dämpfer kriege ich noch ne bikehose dabei weil ich solange warten musste!
> 
> lars



bekomm ich auch ne bike hose zu meinem dämpfer?  

mfg janos

ps: kauf dich mal päckchen deutsch


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> bekomm ich auch ne bike hose zu meinem dämpfer?
> 
> mfg janos
> 
> ps: kauf dich mal päckchen deutsch



das is rheinländisches urdeutsch! nicht so ein süddeutsches kauderwelsch  


nur wenn du mal drank denkst in ICQ online zu kommen!


----------



## Delgado (13. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Schaltung? Habe jetzt SingleSpeed!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



So fangen alle Karrieren schwuler Alkoholiker an ...  

BTW, Freitag komme ich zu Dir und wir fahren zusammen zu Balu.


@ Balu, 

- hab' ich das richtig verstanden: Ich soll mein Bike mitbringen?
  Fahren wir 'nen Night Ride?
- Hast Du genug willige Nymphomanen eingeladen?
  Dat leckere Sahneschnittchen mipmip zählt nicht.
  Komme wahrscheinlich ohne Christel  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (13. Februar 2006)

> Ich soll mein Bike mitbringen?










> Fahren wir 'nen Night Ride?









> Komme wahrscheinlich ohne Christel


----------



## Redking (13. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

>


zu1: Welches????
Grün-gelb-gelbschwarz-grünblau-blau, oder doch ein rotes????

zu2:
Gut dann ohne Licht!
Ab welcher Zeit darf ich denn erscheinen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (13. Februar 2006)

> Grün-gelb-gelbschwarz-grünblau-blau, oder doch ein rotes???



Das Rad welches du am besten beherrschst !  



> Ab welcher Zeit darf ich denn erscheinen??



Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ! Ich denke die meisten werden so 18-19Uhr kommen.


----------



## Redking (13. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad welches du am besten beherrschst !
> 
> 
> 
> Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ! Ich denke die meisten werden so 18-19Uhr kommen.



Du dann komme ich mit keinem, denn bisher beherrschen mich die Fahrräder! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (14. Februar 2006)

Für Freitag sind eingeplant:

Marcel @ Mipmip
Tommy @ Merlin
Kurt @ Cibi
Martin @ Martin M
Kathrin @ Kathrin
Michael @ Delgado
Klaus @ Redking 
Lars @ Lipoly 
Michael @ Splash 
Florian @ Laddi

Christel @ Volker K ??
Dieter @ Stediju ??

Habsch noch wen vergessen ?
Jemand der sonst noch kommt ? Frank ?

Hab heute nen Kasten Bier und sonst. Getränke besorgt, wie gesagt Fleisch bitte selbst mitbringen und bitte noch was zu essen beisteuern.


----------



## Cheetah (14. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Freitag sind eingeplant:
> Habsch noch wen vergessen ?
> Jemand der sonst noch kommt ? Frank ?



Hi,
ich hab nachmittags einen Termin in Duisburg. Je nach Dauer und Verkehr(s  )lage könnte es dauern bis ich wieder zu Hause bin. Dann Umziehen und dir. Wann ist denn das Ende der Veranstaltung?


----------



## Lipoly (14. Februar 2006)

guckt mal in meine signatur!!! northshorebilder von ganz aktuell sind da!

lars


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Quatsch!*
> 
> 
> CANNENDALE


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bastel gleich mal ein logo
> 
> 
> lars



Hallo Lars,
kümmere dich besser mal um dein Forum! 
Wir wollen dass Banner in der Mitte haben! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Lars, komm doch mal rüber ins Forum!

Habe extra wegen deiner gestrigen Anfrage 27 Postings da gelassen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> kümmere dich besser mal um dein Forum!
> Wir wollen dass Banner in der Mitte haben!
> Gruß
> Klaus



mach ich!

ich fahre gleich aber erstma zum marcus meine bremse hinbringen weil da noch ne neue leitung rein muss


lars


----------



## Splash (16. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich!
> 
> ich fahre gleich aber erstma zum marcus meine bremse hinbringen weil da noch ne neue leitung rein muss
> 
> ...




Was kommt jetzt? Stahlflex? Da würd mich mal glatt interessieren, was der für so n Satz haben will mit dran machen ...


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich!
> 
> ich fahre gleich aber erstma zum marcus meine bremse hinbringen weil da noch ne neue leitung rein muss
> 
> ...


Gut dann komm ich dir mal entgegen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (16. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann komm ich dir mal entgegen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



mach langsam! vor 6 bin ich nicht da


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach langsam! vor 6 bin ich nicht da



Vielleicht kann ich noch mein Vorbau montieren.
Aber dann ist es dunkel und ich brauche Lich also doch das Taxi!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (17. Februar 2006)

hi ho lipoly. ich bin neu in diesem forum und ich fahre erst seid letztem jahr wieder mit dem bike durch die wälder. ( hatte zwangspause vorher weil mein bike geklaut wurde). frage wo ist den dein northshore? schaut sehr geil aus das ding das du da gebaut hast. komme aus hennef. aber net mehr lange da ich bald nach siegburg umziehe. würde das ding gerne ma ausprobieren wenn ich darf natürlich. grüsse an redking. habe uns vor kurzem bei murcus in shop kennengekernt. war der mit dem chaka


----------



## Luckfrosch (17. Februar 2006)

hallo redking. werde versuchen auch zu dem stammtisch zu kommen.sind 10 min mit dem bike von mir. kanns nur noch net mit sicherheit sagen ob ich es schaffe. bin ja im umzugsstress. diesem monat gehst noch los


----------



## Lipoly (18. Februar 2006)

hi luckyfrosch!

habe dich mal ins ICQ geaddet! leider is grad sauwetter(oder eher zum glück, denn bis mein neuer rahmen da ist darfs noch regnen )

lars


----------



## Redking (19. Februar 2006)

Lars , bitte zur Kasse ! 

Sonst werde ich mich .............    



Vielen Dank 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (19. Februar 2006)

Luckfrosch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo redking. werde versuchen auch zu dem stammtisch zu kommen.sind 10 min mit dem bike von mir. kanns nur noch net mit sicherheit sagen ob ich es schaffe. bin ja im umzugsstress. diesem monat gehst noch los


 
Respekt! 10 Min. von Hennef bis Uckerath mit dem Bike 

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (19. Februar 2006)

klaus was ist denn?

ich trage gleich punkte ein!


----------



## Redking (19. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> klaus was ist denn?
> 
> ich trage gleich punkte ein!



Jetzt aber los sonst komm ich rüber!

Willst du noch mal quatschen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (19. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber los sonst komm ich rüber!
> 
> Willst du noch mal quatschen?
> 
> ...



von 13.-17. trage ich morgen ein!
bin einfach zu müde und rufe morgen noch mal an! schick mir zurnot die telefonnummer nochmal! ich schreib mir die dann ganz groß auf!


lars


----------



## Luckfrosch (22. Februar 2006)

hi. ja 10 min ca. wohn ja fast daneben in hanf muss nur den berg rauf.


----------



## Lipoly (22. Februar 2006)

Luckfrosch schrieb:
			
		

> hi. ja 10 min ca. wohn ja fast daneben in hanf muss nur den berg rauf.



was ist mit deinem ICQ los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckfrosch (23. Februar 2006)

ka lipoly. was sagt er dir den? wie heist den du da?


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Cross-Rennen sind ja eigentlich nur was für die Härtesten der Harten  

Für ein Cross-Singlespeed-Rennen in Hamburg kamen daher nur Volker  
und ich in Frage. Zumal die Veranstaltung bei 0,5°C, teilweise auf Eisplatten, in einem Hamburger Park stattfand.

Aber seht selbst:

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=4150&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=11


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Cross-Rennen sind ja eigentlich nur was für die Härtesten der Harten
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, 
wen interessiert eigentlich dein Posting von längst vergangenen Zeiten? 
Oder wer hat dich dazu animiert???
Langsam drehen hier wohl alle durch! 
Oder feierst du schon Karneval!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (23. Februar 2006)

Luckfrosch schrieb:
			
		

> ka lipoly. was sagt er dir den? wie heist den du da?



meine nummer is 281556178!
du hast mir auch gestern was geschrieben warst aber nicht online! komisch


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam drehen hier wohl alle durch!
> Oder feierst du schon Karneval!
> 
> 
> ...



*Bist Du schon wieder soweit, dass Du Dir Nahrungsmittel in alle möglichen Körperöffnungen schiebst?*


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

Hab lange nix mehr aus meinem Postfach gepostet.

Hier der Hit der Woche:




			
				SILBERRÜCKEN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Tag,
> 
> sag mir doch bitte mal, was es mit der Signatur
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand 'ne Antwort?


----------



## Molly (23. Februar 2006)

vlt:"Ich brauch nie lang um hochzukommen"?


----------



## sibby08 (23. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Bist Du schon wieder soweit, dass Du Dir Nahrungsmittel in alle möglichen Körperöffnungen schiebst?*


 
Alle möglichen Körperteile und dann ist nur Mund (normal) und Nase zu sehen?


----------



## Lipoly (23. Februar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle möglichen Körperteile und dann ist nur Mund (normal) und Nase zu sehen?



ja normal sibby! guck mal:
nehmen wir an kona-rider würde was anders als nur das gesicht sehen würde er doch direkt bei mama weinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Februar 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> vlt:"Ich brauch nie lang um hochzukommen"?



... und relativ wenig Anlauf?!

Versuch's mal


----------



## Solanum (25. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und relativ wenig Anlauf?!
> 
> Versuch's mal



 will ich hoffen!!!....
oder meinst du Vorlauf... ach ne da gibts doch noch nen anderes Wort..wie wars doch gleich... hatte was mit ...spiel zu tun....
hab mir sagen lassen, dass das auch umfangreicher aufallen darf.
Warm machen ist ja beim Sport sehr wichtig, sonst kommts zu bösen Zerrungen oder gar Rissen!!!

 ...aber unter Männern kommt MANN vielleicht gleich zur sache!!!


----------



## dropomat (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

komme aus Weldergoven. Habe eure Hühnerleitern gesehen. Ist die Benutzung für jeden frei???

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Lipoly (25. Februar 2006)

dropomat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> komme aus Weldergoven. Habe eure Hühnerleitern gesehen. Ist die Benutzung für jeden frei???
> 
> ...



kolleggen im eigenen nest? FÄÄÄÄÄT  

ne benutzung  is net frei weil nochnet fertig aber wo wohnst du in weldergoven und was fährste fürn bike?
kannst aber montag oder dienstag gerne mal probefahn! ich denke bis dahin "habe ich fertig"

mich müsste man eigendlich auch kennen! wer quält sonst morgends um 9 fernsgetseuerte hubschrauber über die siegwiesen, raast in der mittagsruhe mim verbrenner monstertruck über den acker oder mosht nachts um 11 die treppen an der dorfscheune runter


----------



## Lipoly (25. Februar 2006)

Hey Fläätdropper
Wie siehts mit nem kleinen "Bikeurlaub" im Mai aus?

wollte in der woche vom 15.5.-20.5. in den park nach winterberg(bei gutem wetter alle 5 tage sonst nur zwei oder drei)
übernachten ist geplant in der jugendherberge direkt am park wo die übernachtung round about 15eus kostet
wochenkarte kostet 75euro für die 5 tage park

was haltet ihr davon? wer will mit?

mfg lars


----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ja normal sibby! guck mal:
> nehmen wir an kona-rider würde was anders als nur das gesicht sehen würde er doch direkt bei mama weinen


schau dir das Smiley mal ganz genau an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2006)

evt....


----------



## Lipoly (25. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> evt....



du hast da schule


----------



## Redking (26. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> H
> Unter Umständen müssen wir Anfang März unsere noch schlummernden V1
> und V2 Geheimwaffen scharf machen; Sprich, Volker und Balu kräftig in den Arsch treten.


Anscheinend hat eine unserer Geheimwaffen wieder zu geschlagen! 

Vielleicht will da nur einer nicht letzter sein! 
Aber egal wieviele Punkte ihr habt, ihr seid die besten! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber egal wieviele Punkte ihr habt, ihr seid die besten!



weis ich doch!


----------



## volker k (26. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hat eine unserer Geheimwaffen wieder zu geschlagen!
> 
> Vielleicht will da nur einer nicht letzter sein!
> Aber egal wieviele Punkte ihr habt, ihr seid die besten!
> ...





Hallo Klaus.

Jawohl und das war erst der Anfang.


----------



## Lipoly (26. Februar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Jawohl und das war erst der Anfang.




er ist wieder da


----------



## volker k (26. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> er ist wieder da





Pssssssst. Nicht so laut , sonst ist doch der Überraschungseffekt als Geheimwaffe weg.


----------



## Redking (26. Februar 2006)

Hey Jungs, ich lach mich scheckig!  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber unter Männern kommt MANN vielleicht gleich zur sache!!!



Auf keinen Fall; Vor- Nach- und Zwischenspiele sind doch das Schönste  

Ich will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen aber ich habe gerade eine nette PM von Deinem Freund aus Korea bekommen   

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Fläätdropper
> Wie siehts mit nem kleinen "Bikeurlaub" im Mai aus?
> 
> wollte in der woche vom 15.5.-20.5. in den park nach winterberg(bei gutem wetter alle 5 tage sonst nur zwei oder drei)
> ...



Lass uns doch 13.-15. fahren. Mehr als drei Tage brauchst Du nicht im Park.
Und am Folge-Wochenende ist MZF in Gerolstein.

Das heißt, ab 17. Mai könnte ich nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns doch 13.-15. fahren. Mehr als drei Tage brauchst Du nicht im Park.
> Und am Folge-Wochenende ist MZF in Gerolstein.
> 
> Das heißt, ab 17. Mai könnte ich nicht mehr.
> ...



wäre auch zu überlegen!! da brauchst du aber noch FÄÄÄTTTE  reifen für dein panzer! aber da habe ich schon was


lars


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alles Mädchen
> 
> Volker, Markus und ich waren gestern Tiefschnee/-schlamm-Biken
> 
> ...



Super Jungs und niemand sagt bescheid! 

Aber Ich hatte heute ja 2:30 Stunden Schneeregen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (1. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auf keinen Fall; Vor- Nach- und Zwischenspiele sind doch das Schönste
> 
> Ich will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen aber ich habe gerade eine nette PM von Deinem Freund aus Korea bekommen
> 
> ...




Nein das beunruhigt mich nicht! das wusste ich vorher!  tja vielleicht wird das ja mal was mit euch 
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (1. März 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das beunruhigt mich nicht! das wusste ich vorher!  tja vielleicht wird das ja mal was mit euch
> Solanum



 

Jedenfalls haben wir seine Freigabe für's Tandem fahren.


----------



## Delgado (1. März 2006)

Jemand Lust auf 'nen zünftigen Snowride im Tiefschnee um die Wiehltalsperre ab ca. 15:00 Uhr?

Anschließendes Besäufniss mit Grillen und Rahmenprogramm nicht ausgeschlossen.

Also Volker , Klaus, Lars, ... ?


----------



## Lipoly (1. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Lust auf 'nen zünftigen Snowride im Tiefschnee um die Wiehltalsperre ab ca. 15:00 Uhr?
> 
> Anschließendes Besäufniss mit Grillen und Rahmenprogramm nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Also Volker , Klaus, Lars, ... ?



ich bin grad erst nach hause gekomme und muss morgen wieder in die schule!

lars


----------



## Redking (1. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Lust auf 'nen zünftigen Snowride im Tiefschnee um die Wiehltalsperre ab ca. 15:00 Uhr?
> 
> Anschließendes Besäufniss mit Grillen und Rahmenprogramm nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Also Volker , Klaus, Lars, ... ?


Schade das ich noch Termine habe, aber wenn du mal früher etwas sagen würdest dann könnte auch so etwas klappen.



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das ich noch Termine habe, aber wenn du mal früher etwas sagen würdest dann könnte auch so etwas klappen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt Gott sei Dank auch Leute die nicht bis Mittags pennen


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt Gott sei Dank auch Leute die nicht bis Mittags pennen


Stimmt die morgens aufstehen, obwohl Sie nicht müssen und Termine bei
Ärzten, Banken und in Krankenhäusern haben.
Und noch andere wichtige private Termine haben.

Gruß
Klaus
P.S Frühaufsteher

___________________
2003 Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (3. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt Gott sei Dank auch Leute die nicht bis Mittags pennen


 Und da wären noch die, die keinen überbezahlten Halbtagsjob haben.





Wir sehen uns Sonntag auf Malle!


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

... wenn sie uns noch reinlassen


----------



## Lipoly (4. März 2006)

KLAUS?
Wann fahren wir die erste 
drop
rock
top
mock
pock
tour mit viel federweg? schon die rathhaustreppe gesprungen?  

lars


----------



## Tomadi (4. März 2006)

Ich komme heute Leider doch nicht mit.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lipoly (4. März 2006)

@REDKING
--> PN!

Ich bin dabei leute! mir is alles so egal seit grade das ich nurnoch radfahn will! am liebsten 100km weit


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @REDKING
> --> PN!
> 
> Ich bin dabei leute! mir is alles so egal seit grade das ich nurnoch radfahn will! am liebsten 100km weit


Guten Morgen Lars,
ließ mal bitte in deinem Forum! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. März 2006)

Treffen ist bis 12:00 am Stadion oder vorher noch wo anders? Ich bin mir noch so unsicher ...


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

Morgen Lars,
da du greade online bist mach mla einen Kassensturz! 

Ich will deine Punkte sehen! 

Geiles Wetter draussen. da kann ich etwas rollen gehen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. März 2006)

Hach Kinders  .

Ich glaub es wird langsam Frühling    .

Ich habe ein immer größeres bedürfnis meine Hütte zu putzen , und überhaupt diese Schmetterlinge  .


Sanfte Grüße 

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (12. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hach Kinders  .
> 
> Ich glaub es wird langsam Frühling    .
> 
> ...



hiphip
dann kann man bald ja auch wieder öfter mit volker rechnen wenn man zum steinbruch cruist *freu**freu*


----------



## volker k (12. März 2006)

Hallöchen.

Ich soll euch schöne Grüße vom Michael aus Mallorca ausrichten. Hat 1300 KM bis jetzt gefahren.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (12. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Ich soll euch schöne Grüße vom Michael aus Mallorca ausrichten. Hat 1300 KM bis jetzt gefahren.
> 
> ...



Stimmt Volker, soll ich auch machen! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (12. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hach Kinders  .
> 
> Ich glaub es wird langsam Frühling    .
> 
> ...



Volker hattest du mal den Kopf rausgehalten???
Frühling ist aber bitte etwas wärmer!
Aber gut das heute mal wieder die Sonne so schön gelacht hat!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus.

Guck dich doch mal um. Die Krokuse quetschen sich so langsam aus dem Boden , dei Sonne lacht vom Himmel , die Vögel zwitschern vor sich her. Hach das ist der wahre Frühlingsauftakt


----------



## Redking (12. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Guck dich doch mal um. Die Krokuse quetschen sich so langsam aus dem Boden , dei Sonne lacht vom Himmel , die Vögel zwitschern vor sich her. Hach das ist der wahre Frühlingsauftakt



Habe ich heute in Bonn in den Rheinauen nichts von gesehen!
War ich wohl zu schnell als ich über die Wiesen gekachelt bin! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (13. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen.
> 
> Ich soll euch schöne Grüße vom Michael aus Mallorca ausrichten. Hat 1300 KM bis jetzt gefahren.
> 
> ...


Hab ihn erlebt - der ist völlig wahnsinnig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ihn erlebt - der ist völlig wahnsinnig!


Wie nur eine Woche gebucht! 
Wie war das Wetter!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (13. März 2006)

Ja, nur eine Woche 

RR fahren ist nicht so meins - wer es auf dem Ding 2 Wochen ohne Pause mit 8 bar in den Reifen aushält, merkt nix mehr oder ist schon länger homosexuell 

q.e.d.


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nur eine Woche
> 
> RR fahren ist nicht so meins - wer es auf dem Ding 2 Wochen ohne Pause mit 8 bar in den Reifen aushält, merkt nix mehr oder ist schon länger homosexuell
> 
> q.e.d.


Wichtig, wie war das Wetter!
Nicht das er als Neger heimkommt!


----------



## volker k (13. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig, wie war das Wetter!
> Nicht das er als Neger heimkommt!




Hallo Klaus.

Das Wetter muß klasse sein , weil er sich schon einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen hat.

Frühlingshafte Grüße

Volker


----------



## mike_tgif (13. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Das Wetter muß klasse sein , weil er sich schon einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen hat.
> 
> ...


Ja, das Wetter war und ist super. 
Und den Sonnenbrand hat er provoziert.   

Bin aber schon neidisch


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Super, wenn ich heute einen Sonnenbrand hätte haben wollen, hätte ich eine Erkältung dazu bekommen!


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Lars deine Punkte bitte!


----------



## Redking (13. März 2006)

Die RockingSnowflakes  haben uns überholt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (14. März 2006)

Heute ist auch Solanums Geburtstag. Da geben wir alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (14. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Die RockingSnowflakes haben uns überholt!
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ihr habt ja noch eine Reserve, die am Sonntag aus Malle kommt...


----------



## Balu. (14. März 2006)

Back once again !!

Ich habe wieder ein Mountainbike !!


----------



## volker k (14. März 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Back once again !!
> 
> Ich habe wieder ein Mountainbike !!




Cool   

Du wurdest damit heute auch schon in Siegburg gesichtet


----------



## volker k (14. März 2006)

Ach so .

Happy Birthday IRIS


----------



## Redking (14. März 2006)

*Lars muss ich eigentlich noch in der Nacht mit dem Bike zu dir kommen damit du deine Punkte einträgst??*
Wenn ich das heute gewusst hätte dann .................. 

@ Solanum: Die Glühstrümpfe habe ich wo anders dagelassen. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (17. März 2006)

@Klaus und Volker:

Was fällt euch an MEINE sachen anzugrapschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. März 2006)

Puh.

Gut das ich mein Scott doch nicht Blau/Schwarz hab lackieren lassen  .
Danke noch mal an Klaus und Marcus für die Stundenlange Farb und Designdebatte   .


----------



## Lipoly (18. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch mal an Klaus und Marcus für die Stundenlange Farb und Designdebatte   .



ich hoffe mal das die debatte über dein bike ging weil meins sehr schön ist




lars


----------



## volker k (18. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal das die debatte über dein bike ging weil meins sehr schön ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (19. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal das die debatte über dein bike ging weil meins sehr schön ist
> 
> lars



Na hoffentlich hält es auch länger als das Stinky *g*


----------



## Redking (19. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus und Volker:
> 
> Was fällt euch an MEINE sachen anzugrapschen?


Sehr geehrter Herr Lipoly,
unterstellen sie mir bitte nicht solche haltlosen Behauptungen!
Ja, ich habe Ihren Rahmen gesehen, aber ich habe ihn nicht angefasst!  
Das nächste mal bei einer Unterstellung ihrerseits, werde ich meinen Rechtsbeistand einschalten!  

Hochachtungsvoll 
REDKING(Klaus)


----------



## Delgado (20. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> RR fahren ist nicht so meins - wer es auf dem Ding 2 Wochen ohne Pause mit 8 bar in den Reifen aushält, merkt nix mehr oder ist schon länger homosexuell
> 
> q.*e*.d.



@ Mike, "... erat ..." oder "... esset ..."  

@ Volker, vielleicht freunden sich unsere Schmetterlinge noch an ..  

@ Iris, Glückwunsch nachträglich  

@ Klaus, freu' mich auf heute Abend. 

@ Flöckchen, trage gleich mal meine Mallorca-Punkte nach ..  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (20. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Iris, Glückwunsch nachträglich



Danke!! 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flöckchen, trage gleich mal meine Malorca-Punkte nach ..




nicht Danke 

Grüße Soalnum


----------



## Spooky (20. März 2006)

@ Klaus und viele viele 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## mike_tgif (20. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mike, "... erat ..." oder "... esset ..."


 "erat", mein Freund - "erat"  

Mich interessieren Deine Punkte, also rein damit!

Ist der Malle-Volker mit dem Rad vom Flughafen zurück, wie angekündigt?
Kann der sbikea noch gehen?

Fragen über Fragen...

Micha

P.S. Wellcome back 

P.P.S. @REDKING: Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Splash (20. März 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag @ Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. März 2006)

Guten Morgen Klaus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Viel Spaß für den heutigen Tag  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## juchhu (20. März 2006)

Tach zusammen,

herzlichste Glückwünsche an unser Geburtstagskind Klaus @REDKING. 

Da Klaus offenbar ein Sonnenkind ist und vom Wettergott geliebt wird  - sonst ließen sich die schönen Tage vor, an und nach seinem Geburtstag wohl kaum erklären  -, möchte ich mich für den 'unverdienten' Eigennutzen  an diesem speziellen Geburtstagsgeschenk sehr bedanken.  

Viel und reichlich  sowie ordentlich was zu  wünsche ich Dir an Deinem  !

VG Martin


----------



## Solanum (20. März 2006)

Hi Klausi!!


Alles liebe zum Geburtstag !! 
und allzeit sonnige warme Tage!! keine Stürze etc...

Solanum


----------



## Redking (20. März 2006)

Danke, für die Glückwünsche!

Ja, als Frühlingskind scheint schon mal häufiger am kalendarischen Anfang die Sonne! 
Hier muss ich aber vorher noch den Dunst wegpusten bis ich Sie zu Gesicht bekomme.

Euch alle auch einen schönen Tag.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bluemuc (20. März 2006)

happy birthday klaus! alles gute und liebe grüße!


----------



## Becci (20. März 2006)

happy birthday
auch von meiner seite her die besten wünsche!


den frühling hab ich übrigens gestern und vorgestern in unseren wäldern schön gesehen


----------



## Delgado (20. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessieren Deine Punkte, also rein damit! *(1.)*
> 
> 
> Ist der Malle-Volker mit dem Rad vom Flughafen zurück, wie angekündigt *(2.) *?
> ...




1. Erledigt  
2. Nö ... war ziemlich fertig  
3. Ja, hat gestern sogar behauptet es habe ihm gefallen  
4. Klaus hat den finalen Sprung in den Pool auch verweigert  
5. Bis Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Redking (20. März 2006)

Danke Michael für die *349 WP Punkte*!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (20. März 2006)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag , Klaus.

   

Feier schön  und lass Dich reich beschenken 

Bis bald mal wieder

Guido​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (20. März 2006)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Klaus !! *    

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht kommen, da ich schon eine Einladung habe.
Dafür habe ich extra für dich nochmal 24 Pkt. gesammelt


----------



## Delgado (20. März 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Dafür habe ich extra für dich nochmal 24 Pkt. gesammelt



Kampfansage an Volker?


----------



## Molly (20. März 2006)

Lieber Klaus, aus OWL auch ein paar Frühlingsgrüße dem Geburtstagskrokus! 
Dir zu Ehren schien das erstemal dieses Jahr die Sonne  bei 10°C PLUS und die beiden Gehlenbecker Störche sind wieder auf ihrem Nest; noch so 2Zweckoptimisten.
Hier gabs Grillwürstchen und Maibock, Prost, auf Klaus!


----------



## Ommer (20. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus!

Spät, wie vom Trödelkönig zu erwarten, kommt ein Abend-Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen die mir gratuliert haben!  
Wenigstens war das Wetter gestern noch schön! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tomadi (21. März 2006)

Morgen Klaus,

wünsche dich alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Hoffe ihr habt gut gefeiert.  

Bis bald mal wieder 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. März 2006)




----------



## volker k (21. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus.

Danke noch mal für den netten gestrigen Abend.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Danke noch mal für den netten gestrigen Abend.



Du Volker hast du noch was Schoki?????? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (21. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus.

Nur noch einen Schoko-Sahne Pudding


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Nur noch einen Schoko-Sahne Pudding


Dann nehm ich lieber einen Kuss.


----------



## volker k (21. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehm ich lieber einen Kuss.



Aber bitte mit Mohr.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte mit Mohr.


Aber sicher!


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)




----------



## mike_tgif (22. März 2006)




----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

*Pass bloß auf!*


http://www.gaymann.de/Voodoo/voodoo.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (22. März 2006)

P.S. Dein Bild ist weg! ts ts ts


----------



## Redking (22. März 2006)

Michael, komm mal rüber die Iris spammt dort rum!


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Dein Bild ist weg! ts ts ts



Mist, meine ganzen Familienbilder sind auf rotten.com

Kann'sch wohl nix mehr von posten


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, komm mal rüber die Iris spammt dort rum!



Und wie nennst Du das:

" _.. Ich wusste noch nicht das es Ameisentoiletten gibt! 
Pinkeln die nicht überall hin? 
Also bei genügend Geschwindigkeit spritzt mir schonmal Dreck ins Gesicht! 
Und was da drin ist will ich nicht wissen. Vielleicht auch die Vogelgrippe. 
Ich hatte auch schonmal Kuh******* im Auge! ._... "


Sorry, ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie nennst Du das:
> 
> " _.. Ich wusste noch nicht das es Ameisentoiletten gibt!
> Pinkeln die nicht überall hin?
> ...


  Schnell, bitte, wo findet man solcherlei Ergüsse   - Suchfunktion liefert kein (vernünftiges) Ergebnis


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schnell, bitte, wo findet man solcherlei Ergüsse   - Suchfunktion liefert kein (vernünftiges) Ergebnis



Im Esoterik-Forum.

Wir sagen auch: "_drüben_" 

Willst Du Mitglied werden?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Im Esoterik-Forum.
> 
> Wir sagen auch: "_drüben_"
> 
> Willst Du Mitglied werden?


Du meinst, es gibt auf der Welt einen Ort, an dem ich dass, was selbst der Hund nicht hören mag, zum besten geben kann   .

Schick mir mal 'nen Link, zur Not als PM .

Spam ist übrigens weit verbreitet und kommt oft von "innen" heraus. Ich habe z.B. heute morgen eine Verarbeitungsregel für Motivationsmails unserer GF kreiert, um mich besser zu schützen  

Gruß
Hammelbachblüte


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst, es gibt auf der Welt einen Ort, an dem ich dass, was selbst der Hund nicht hören mag, zum besten geben kann   .
> 
> Schick mir mal 'nen Link, zur Not als PM .
> 
> ...



http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com

Gruß


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com
> 
> Gruß


Verrat doch nicht unsere intimsten Geheimnisse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. März 2006)

Was ist das denn?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der ist doch Schrott!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (22. März 2006)

> Der ist doch Schrott!



Kommt eben drauf an für was man ihn verwenden will ....


----------



## Redking (22. März 2006)

Kannst du mal das eine Bild zensieren!
Da sieht man eine Lörres! 

Ich wollte aber noch rad fahren!


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)

Eigenartig, mein harmloses Kopfschuss-Bild von wäwäwä.rotten.com
ist zensiert worden .....





"_Delgado,

Ihr Foto auf MTB-News.de mit dem Titel "bowhunt1"
wurde leider gelöscht. Die Gründe hierfür könnten folgende sein:

- Die Bilder wurden nicht komplett gesendet.
- Die Bilder sind defekt.
- Extrem schlechte Bildqualität (nicht zu erkennen was es darstellen soll).
- Das Bild entspricht nicht den Regeln, die auf unserer Seite veröffentlicht sind.
- Das Bild verstösst gegen geltendes Recht oder Copyright.

Wenn Sie ein anderes Bild senden möchten, kehren Sie bitte auf unsere Upload-Seite zurück:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/uploadphoto.php

Danke!

Das MTB-News.de Team
http://www.mtb-news.de 

_"


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2006)




----------



## Lipoly (23. März 2006)

Mein BIKE ist fertig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Mein BIKE ist fertig!!


Bilder??


----------



## Redking (24. März 2006)

Hi Guys,
komme gerade von meinem Midnightride heim!
Mein Ergebnis im WP ist doppelt so hoch wie mein Ziel!
Ich kann jetzt aufhören!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (24. März 2006)

@ Lars, super dann kannst Du ja morgen mitfahren.
@ Klaus, Grund genug neue Zieler höher anzusetzen.

@ Volker, wie ist er Kampf gestern noch ausgegangen?






Hoffe Du bist unverletzt  
Werde mir mal ein Konfrontations-Therapie-Programm für die Schweiz überlegen.

Gruß & schönes Wochenende.

Muss gleich wieder weg.


----------



## volker k (24. März 2006)

Hallo Michael.

Der Kampf ist so ausgegangen : Ic habe nach unserem Telefonat die sachen zusammengeräumt und bin nach Hause gefahren !!!


----------



## Delgado (24. März 2006)

Irgendwann möchte ich auch mal die Frau sein.


----------



## Redking (24. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars, super dann kannst Du ja morgen mitfahren.
> *@ Klaus, Grund genug neue Zieler höher anzusetzen.*
> 
> @ Volker, wie ist er Kampf gestern noch ausgegangen?
> ...


Nö, eher um dieses Kapitel abzuschließen!

zum Photo. Wie niedlich! 


Meine Sattelstütze ist da!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (24. März 2006)

TÄTÄ






und touren fahre ich damit keine! bei jeder kleinste erhebung(kfl niveau) denkt man man fährt die eigernordwand hoch   dafür bergab der brüller! muss mich nochwas dran gewöhnen aber soweit geht das teil hammermäßig abwärts


----------



## janos (24. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> TÄTÄ
> 
> 
> 
> und touren fahre ich damit keine! bei jeder kleinste erhebung(kfl niveau) denkt man man fährt die eigernordwand hoch   dafür bergab der brüller! muss mich nochwas dran gewöhnen aber soweit geht das teil hammermäßig abwärts




du *********!  
mit der weissen 888 kommts sicher noch ne nummer geiler 

sind das jetzt mtx oder dt??

mfg janos


----------



## Lipoly (24. März 2006)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> du *********!
> mit der weissen 888 kommts sicher noch ne nummer geiler
> 
> sind das jetzt mtx oder dt??
> ...



sind MTX! jeder meint die sehen aus wie doubledrecks  doch bin ich so froh das ich meinen doubletrack LRS verkauft habe

lars

PS zur beruhigung darfste mal fahren wenn ich bei dir/du bei mir bist


----------



## Montana (25. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> TÄTÄ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht , junger Bursche  

Übrigens : Geiles Rad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht , junger Bursche


Seit wann gibt es im KFL überhaupt "Erhebungen"?

Und seit wann darf jeder x-beliebige im Fläätdropteam-Thread posten ?   

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## volker k (25. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> sind MTX! jeder meint die sehen aus wie doubledrecks  doch bin ich so froh das ich meinen doubletrack LRS verkauft habe
> 
> lars
> 
> PS zur beruhigung darfste mal fahren wenn ich bei dir/du bei mir bist




Hallo Lars.

Wieso steht der LRS denn dann noch in deiner Signatur und im Bikemarkt???


Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Lipoly (25. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars.
> Wieso steht der LRS denn dann noch in deiner Signatur und im Bikemarkt???
> Fragen über Fragen



ja mann hab das teil gestern abend vertickt! geht nicht alles so schnell! und nicht schreiben sondern bike aufbauen!


----------



## volker k (26. März 2006)

Also heut bin ich mit Klaus  Redking mal ganz spontan und Smooth durch die Siegburger und Troisdorfer City gecruist. Ich muß schon sagen mein Traum in Weiß ist einfach Traumhaft


----------



## Lipoly (26. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also heut bin ich mit Klaus  Redking mal ganz spontan und Smooth durch die Siegburger und Troisdorfer City gecruist. Ich muß schon sagen mein Traum in Weiß ist einfach Traumhaft



und? habt ihr jetzt drauf so mit wheelie und manual und so? hab heute einmal aufm vorderrad gehüpft an der ampel aber unfreiwillig

@klausi und volki:
ihr habt was verpasst! wir waren mit vier krassen leuten unterwegs davon zwei mit porno austattung und porno motivation(wladi und ich) dann war noch der lukas dabei der sein helm verplant hatte und noch(ja klaus du liest richtig!) ein weibliches wesen auf nem dirtbike!
erst haben wir mal kräftig die schokotreppe gerockt! aber die mögen und da nicht irgendwie und meine gabel is zu weich dafür gewesen(sonntags gabelöl bekommen   ) weil die immer durchgehämmert ist  hat meine motivation voll versaut weil ich nur so mumu mässig abspringen konnte egal nachdem wir da verjagt wurden sind wir zum mediapark und habe da mal kräftig so ne wiese mit sprung gerockt und ich hab mein ersten one hander gemacht als es dunkel wurde war dann schluss

hier noch zwei bilder mit ihr seht was ihr verpasst habt(andere meinung nur mit gegenbeweis!)


mfg lars

@volker
wo ist das bild von der weißen karre?


----------



## volker k (26. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> und? habt ihr jetzt drauf so mit wheelie und manual und so? hab heute einmal aufm vorderrad gehüpft an der ampel aber unfreiwillig
> 
> @klausi und volki:
> ihr habt was verpasst! wir waren mit vier krassen leuten unterwegs davon zwei mit porno austattung und porno motivation(wladi und ich) dann war noch der lukas dabei der sein helm verplant hatte und noch(ja klaus du liest richtig!) ein weibliches wesen auf nem dirtbike!
> ...




Ey Püppchen!!!
1. Das ist keine Karre du Banause !!!
2. Bilder kommen erst wenn ich den Rindenmulch getrocknet und desinfiziert habe um ihn dann als Untergrund auf meinem Boden zu streuen wo mein weißer Schatz dann drauf ruhen kann


----------



## Lipoly (26. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bilder kommen erst wenn ich den Rindenmulch getrocknet und desinfiziert habe um ihn dann als Untergrund auf meinem Boden zu streuen wo mein weißer Schatz dann drauf ruhen kann



laaberlaaaberlaaaber



lars


----------



## volker k (26. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> laaberlaaaberlaaaber
> 
> 
> 
> lars




Ey , pass mal auf du junger Schniffling! Ich komm dir gleich mal rüber   !!!


----------



## Redking (26. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> und? habt ihr jetzt drauf so mit wheelie und manual und so? hab heute einmal aufm vorderrad gehüpft an der ampel aber unfreiwillig
> 
> @klausi und volki:
> ihr habt was verpasst! wir waren mit vier krassen leuten unterwegs davon zwei mit porno austattung und porno motivation(wladi und ich) dann war noch der lukas dabei der sein helm verplant hatte und noch(ja klaus du liest richtig!) ein weibliches wesen auf nem dirtbike!
> ...


Lars ich seh keine Bilder, ich muss wohl meine Bikes verkaufen, ich bin wohl blind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> TÄTÄ



Schön schwul


----------



## Molly (27. März 2006)

Ist die Welt gerecht? 
Kauft ihr euch immer so viele Räder?
Bin ich die einzige, die ihr Rad immer wieder und wieder repariert?
Menno.


----------



## Delgado (27. März 2006)

Die Welt ist ungerecht.

Lass uns das Beste daraus machen ....







@Volker, wenn Du jetzt noch die drei Weißen vom Wochenende postest ... 


PS: Weiß kommt!


----------



## Balu. (27. März 2006)

> PS: Weiß kommt!



Ihr Fashionvictims !


----------



## Delgado (27. März 2006)

Hier schonmal, trotz angedrohter Scheidung (womit da Doppelbett-Abenteuer in der Schweiz* beendet würde), Volkers streng geheimes, neues, bestgehütetes Rahmendesign.







* Lars ist ja dann im Notfall vogelfrei


----------



## Balu. (27. März 2006)

Man beachte die besonders Droptaugliche Lenkerüberhöhung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (27. März 2006)

sweet.
Ich zieh erstma neue Züge ein. Leider nur schwarz.
weiß war aus.


----------



## Delgado (27. März 2006)

@ Molly, Glückwunsch zum super WP-Ergebnis*. Top Ten in Einzel- und Teamwertung.

Die Fläätdroppers werden glaub ich 7. wenn nicht noch was nachgetragen wird  

Das ist besser als erwartet, zumal so'n paar ******** dabei waren   

Mein eigenes Vorjahresergebniss konnte ich nicht erreichen  ; Hatte aber auch ein paar Klötze mehr am Bein; Einen Typen, zwei Frauen, Renntermine im Winter, Aufarbeiten meiner grausamen Kindheit, ....


Bis demnächst!

* Gilt für alle Flöckchen.


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars ich seh keine Bilder, ich muss wohl meine Bikes verkaufen, ich bin wohl blind!



jetzt aber!
mein webspace macht grad terror


----------



## volker k (27. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schonmal, trotz angedrohter Scheidung (womit da Doppelbett-Abenteuer in der Schweiz* beendet würde), Volkers streng geheimes, neues, bestgehütetes Rahmendesign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Süßer.

Schnuckelchen du sollst doch nicht alles verraten das ist doch noch STRENG GEHEIM.   


Scheidung? Hab ich was verpasst? Wir hatten doch noch nicht mal den dazugehörigen Ehestreit. 


 Süße Grüße


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> * Lars ist ja dann im Notfall vogelfrei



kannste knicken! die vogelfreiheit ist bald vorbei(sieht zumindest so aus!)


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. März 2006)

@Lipoly:
Da du ja öffters beim Dirt Metals in Siegburg bist...
Kann man da Bikes von allmöglichen Firmen bestellen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dort irgendwie an Kataloge ran zu kommen?

lg
kgb


----------



## Lipoly (27. März 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly:
> Da du ja öffters beim Dirt Metals in Siegburg bist...
> Kann man da Bikes von allmöglichen Firmen bestellen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dort irgendwie an Kataloge ran zu kommen?
> 
> ...



ich glaube der kann sogut wie alles bestellen und hat auch von den großen kataloge da! fährst du einfach mal hin und checkst das ab! REDKING weis aber bestimmt auch alle marken!


lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. März 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly:
> Da du ja öffters beim Dirt Metals in Siegburg bist...
> Kann man da Bikes von allmöglichen Firmen bestellen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dort irgendwie an Kataloge ran zu kommen?
> 
> ...


Was soll denn das hier ? Eine ernstgemeinte Anfrage?

Wie tief seid ihr gesunken?


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Süßer.
> 
> Schnuckelchen du sollst doch nicht alles verraten das ist doch noch STRENG GEHEIM.
> 
> ...




Für 'nen Kommunikations-Chaoten schon sehr liebenswert  
Werd' ich mir einrahmen.


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2006)

Absolut zuverlässiges, wissenschaftlich fundiertes Messmittel für die Schwulness-Grad Bestimmung:



http://www.bongster.de/schwul-o-meter.php 


Also Redking geht ja mit 29,34 % als Hetero mit femininem Touch durch.

Bei Lars und volker k mit 92,15 bzw. 98,05 % ist die Sache klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (29. März 2006)

Hallöchen
*
43.93 %*


----------



## Solanum (29. März 2006)

96.87 %  

Hihihii wie kommt das nur!!


----------



## Balu. (29. März 2006)

*35.39 %*

*SAFE !!*


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> 96.87 %
> 
> Hihihii wie kommt das nur!!



Du bist ein Mann, Süßer


----------



## Solanum (29. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein Mann, Süßer



achso!! OK! 
hätte auch noch schlimmer kommen können...


----------



## Lipoly (29. März 2006)

ICH GLAUBE DEM DING GARNIX! GUCK MA WIE ES LÜGT:


Die Analyse Deines Namens PARAFORK ergab folgendes Ergebnis:
Der Schwulness-Grad beträgt:
36.39 %

Die Analyse Deines Namens stab-supreme ergab folgendes Ergebnis:
Der Schwulness-Grad beträgt:
82.49 %


da stimmt was nicht! der vertauscht die werte


----------



## D.S.G (29. März 2006)

Grossman FDT *34.33 %*  

Das Stinky ist da schon was gefährlicher  *61.88 %* br...

aber wenigstens besser als ein stockschwulen Stab im Zimmer stehen zu haben


----------



## mike_tgif (29. März 2006)

mike_tgif: 37.23 %


@Delgado: Dein Zimmernachbar auf Malle schafft mit seinem IBC-Nick immerhin 72.23 % - jetzt wird mir einiges klar... (liegt auch nah bei Deinem von 76.13 %)


----------



## volker k (29. März 2006)

Also bei Juchhu zeigt er diesen Grad an , komisch  :

66.03 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. März 2006)

Switch = 15,36%
Bumpy= 4,40%


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> mike_tgif: 37.23 %
> 
> 
> @Delgado: Dein Zimmernachbar auf Malle schafft mit seinem IBC-Nick immerhin 72.23 % - jetzt wird mir einiges klar... (liegt auch nah bei Deinem von 76.13 %)




Jetzt wird mir Einiges klar:

- Verwendung von Frauen Deodorant
- Lady Shaver
- Hair Styling- & Fön-Exzesse
- mädchenhaft, zickiges Gehabe
- ...

Ich war sooooo blind ..


----------



## mike_tgif (31. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war sooooo blind ..


Wohl eher: sooooo *froh!* 
... hast Du jedenfalls beim letzten Telefonat gesagt ....


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> .. hast Du jedenfalls beim letzten Telefonat gesagt ....



Was interessiert mich mein Scheiß-Gelaber von gestern


----------



## mike_tgif (31. März 2006)

Aus dem Vorwurf des Ehebruchs kommst Du jedenfalls nicht mehr raus!


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Vorwurf des Ehebruchs kommst Du jedenfalls nicht mehr raus!




Pssssssssssst!!!!!!

Du bringst mein ganzes Intrigen-, Lügen-, Verschleierungs-, Verdunklungs-, usw-Gebilde zum Einsturz!




PS: Volki, alles Lüge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (31. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssssssssst!!!!!!
> 
> Du bringst mein ganzes Intrigen-, Lügen-, Verschleierungs-, Verdunklungs-, usw-Gebilde zum Einsturz!
> 
> ...




Du Schuft!!!   

Und ich habe dir mein Leben anvertraut


----------



## volker k (2. April 2006)

@Delgado

Ey haste gesehen es *gab* einen DIHMB Stammtisch von Klaus aus. Hättest du dich dann auch angemeldet?


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> Ey haste gesehen es *gab* einen DIHMB Stammtisch von Klaus aus. Hättest du dich dann auch angemeldet?



_MTB Stammtisch mit der DIMB IG RHEIN-SIEG
Eingeladen sind Bikerinnen und Biker
die sich gerne mit andern austauschen möchten
und über Gott und das Rad reden möchten.
Dabei *ist es egal ob Sie hetero oder homo *sind,
ob Dimbo oder Nimbo.
Wir quasseln mit jedem! _

Endlich heißt der Stammtisch wieder MTB Stammtisch und die Dschihad-DIMB taucht nachgeordnet nur im Anhang auf.

Das hat Klaus nett formuliert.

Nichtsdestotrotzt plane ich eine DIHMB-Vereinsgründung und brauche noch 5 Mitglieder zum e. V.

Dann kriegen wir wenigstens den Vorstand besetzt. Der Posten des Jugendwarts ist übrigens schon besetzt  

Also alle homosexuellen MTBer und Solche in spé können sich hier oder via PM anmelden.


----------



## Redking (3. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtsdestotrotzt plane ich eine DIHMB-Vereinsgründung und brauche noch 5 Mitglieder zum e. V.
> 
> Dann kriegen wir wenigstens den Vorstand besetzt. Der Posten des Jugendwarts ist übrigens schon besetzt
> 
> Also alle homosexuellen MTBer und Solche in spé können sich hier oder via PM anmelden.


Hallo Michael, 
da kann ich dir als ewiger Hetro leider nicht helfen! 
Viel Glück bei deiner Suche.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2006)

Bevor ich's vergesse,

- Danke Klaus für die schöne Party am Samstag Abend/Sonntag Morgen
- Volker, für perfekte Organisation der Vorführungen und die schöne Nacht  trotz schwerer Kollateralschäden (Twix-Unfall).
- Iris, Molly & Maik, für die suuuper Verpflegung (Ihr seid ja verrückt!!!!)
- Klaus, für Pizza, Bewirtung, Unterkunft und Massage ..
- Lars* und Jörg, ...
- usw.
- Allen Spaßbremsen und Pseudo-Kölnern, dafür, dass sie nicht da waren  


* Welpenschutz greift bald nicht mehr


----------



## Redking (3. April 2006)

Und haben's deine Füße überlebt!


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> da kann ich dir als ewiger Hetero leider nicht helfen!



Was ist schon ewig?



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück bei deiner Suche.
> Gruß
> Klaus




Danke!


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Weiß kommt!



Volker!!!!!!!


----------



## Molly (4. April 2006)

@redking: alle schwarzen Fussel vom Teppichboden bekommen?
Danke für die Party, diese Woche gibts IA2 im Kino.(Pflichtprogramm für mich!)
Euer Schwulometer spinnt. Bei Molly kommt nur 25 und noch was % raus.
Was rechnet das Programm bloß?


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Vorwurf des Ehebruchs kommst Du jedenfalls nicht mehr raus!



Habe gerade Deiner *Ex-Freundin in spé *von Deinem öffentlichem Ehebruch im Bierkönig berichtet   

Mach's Dir schon mal im Hundekorb bequem  

Wie sagtest Du so schön:

" ... _wie ist es so schön in der Liebe:
Man ist so lange schuldig, bis die Unschuld bewiesen ist_."


 

PS: Kann Sonntag voraussichtlich nicht zum Nageln kommen, da wir auf der Rund-um-Köln-Strecke trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Du Schwein!

Dafür gibt es für Dich verschärfte Bedingungen beim Nutscheid Megabike:


			
				Newsletter Megabike schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorab - der Kurs ist so verändert, dass als Ergebnis eine Runde von ca. 49 km steht. *
> 
> *Diese wird ein- (1.300hm)oder zweimal (2.600hm) gefahren. *
> 
> *Ihr müsst Euch bei Anmeldung auf die Distanz festlegen*.



Also - keine Mädchenrunde, wie sonst immer. Du musst diesmal wohl mehr als 1000hm im Dreck zurückelgen.

P.S. Mein "Ehebruch" im Bierkönig war mit Deinen Malle-Gespielinnen *S* & *K*  und KöPi :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Mein "Ehebruch" im Bierkönig war mit Deinen Malle-Gespielinnen *S* & *K*  und KöPi :kotz:[/FONT]



Ich empfehle Ramazotti statt KöPi! Im Besonderen wegen der schönen _Nebenwirkungen_  

Leider muss ich Dir Mitteilen, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt des *Nutscheid-Mädchen-Bike* (2600 HM sind Pillepalle) die Deutsche-, Europa- und SIS-Meisterschaft bestreite.

Grüzi

 

PS: Erst drängeln und dann rauszögern ... schick ma endlich die unterschriebene Anmeldung zur DIHMB zurück!!!

Dürfte Dir ja jetzt ohne Freundin nicht schwer fallen


----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Schau mal hier (scheinst ja ne Menge Zeit heute zu haben).

P.S. Die Deutsche Meisterschaft ist aber doch am 23. April, oder


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier (scheinst ja ne Menge Zeit heute zu haben).
> 
> P.S. Die Deutsche Meisterschaft ist aber doch am 23. April, oder



Zeit ist absolut gerecht verteilt; Jeder hat 24h am Tag davon*.
Es ist alles eine Frage der richtigen Einteilung.

Warum blockt meine Firewall eigentlich die Schweinerei?

Welche DM meinst Du denn. Ich rede von der, wo die _richtigen_ Biker fahren  


* Bitte keine Diskussion über Ausnahmen!

PS: Nehme mir jetzt keine Zeit mehr *für Dich *  ; Womit sich der Kreis wieder schließt.


----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Hm, wohl heute einen besonders großen Clown zum Frühstück gehabt (und ich meine nicht *gegessen*!)

Ich meine die Veranstaltung, wo es die folgenden 
*Sonderwertungen* gibt*:*

Tandems
Handicap-Fahrer (ab 50% Behinderung)
*Deutsche Mountainbikemarathon-Meisterschaft der Singlespeedfahrer über 80 km*
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich so ne Sport Geschichte - eher uninteressant!

edit: P.S. Die Schweinerei ist eigentlich nur die BILD-online!


----------



## Balu. (5. April 2006)

> Welche DM meinst Du denn. Ich rede von der, wo die richtigen Biker fahren



 

DM und EM im MTB-Singlespeed !!





> Deutsche Mountainbikemarathon-Meisterschaft der Singlespeedfahrer über 80 km



  Bla ... bla ... bla ... Meich, du glaubst wohl auch es gäbe die deutsche Meisterschaft im "In-Unterlenkerposition-am-Strand-Singlespeed-rumfahren-und-tolle-Bilder-vom-Rad-machen"


----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> DM und EM im MTB-Singlespeed !!


Du hast Siegambitionen, richtig?




			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Bla ... bla ... bla ... Meich, du glaubst wohl auch es gäbe die deutsche Meisterschaft im "In-Unterlenkerposition-am-Strand-Singlespeed-rumfahren-und-tolle-Bilder-vom-Rad-machen"


Genau - hier der Anwärter auf den Sieg!


----------



## Balu. (5. April 2006)

> Du hast Siegambitionen, richtig?


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

>



Du hast 'nen Besseren!


PS: mike ist raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Du hast es so gewollt - werde die Signatur Debatte weiterführen!


----------



## Balu. (5. April 2006)

> Du hast es so gewollt -



*Gähn*

Michael oder ich werden dir bei Zeiten erklären auf wen ich mich bezog...


----------



## mike_tgif (5. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael oder ich werden dir bei Zeiten erklären ...


*Au ja - bitte, bitte weiht mich ein!!  *

Aber eigentlich geht meine Kommunikation seit ca. 14 Uhr schnurstracks an Dir vorbei...


----------



## Delgado (6. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich geht meine Kommunikation seit ca. 14 Uhr schnurstracks an Dir vorbei...



Beraterkrankheit!

Immer strikt am Bedarf vorbei und weit übers Ziel hinaus  
Na, wenigstens bietest Du keine Fahrtechnik-Kurse an


----------



## Redking (6. April 2006)

Hallo Lars und ich waren biken!
Hier paar Impresionen! 








Lars hat mir nicht mehr Fotos von sich geschickt! 
Hier von mir! 




Gleiche Stelle selbe Welle! 




Hier gings runter!




Hier nochmal! 




Und die bekannte Abfahrt! 







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (7. April 2006)

Viel Luft unter den Stollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (7. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Immer strikt am Bedarf vorbei und weit übers Ziel hinaus


Hab zumindest eins zum Verfehlen...


----------



## Balu. (12. April 2006)

Hallo Fläätdroppers  !!!

Die Tage ohne Flugmaschine sind nun endlich gezählt !!


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

Geil!

Ein FM3041.

Komme!


----------



## Redking (12. April 2006)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh das ist ja BLK
Ich kann nur kriechen!


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

Ich kann's kaum noch aushalten ...
Sieht es so aus?


----------



## Balu. (12. April 2006)

Naja, nicht ganz :


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

Lass mich raten ...

Rennlenker, fixed, ... und dann ab zum Robben bumsen an die Ostsee?


----------



## Balu. (12. April 2006)

> Rennlenker, fixed, ... und dann ab zum Robben bumsen an die Ostsee?


----------



## Delgado (12. April 2006)

Bitte mehr Fotos!

Ich mach Dich derweil schomma'n bischen scharf:


----------



## Redking (15. April 2006)

ICh wünsche den anderen Fläätdroppern viel Spaß heute beim Kino Abend!
Und Frohe Ostern! 
Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. April 2006)

wer will mein cube hardtail kaufen?


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

Keiner!! weil du es doch für die Schweiz brauchst.... meinegüte bist du vergesslich, und das in dem ALter......wo soll das enden.
Soalnum


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner!! weil du es doch für die Schweiz brauchst.... meinegüte bist du vergesslich, und das in dem ALter......wo soll das enden.
> Soalnum




Ich glaub Lars braucht heute erst mal nen professionellen Seelentröster und aufmunterer.

@ Lars : Überstürz nur nichts.


----------



## Lipoly (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Lars braucht heute erst mal nen professionellen Seelentröster und aufmunterer.
> 
> @ Lars : Überstürz nur nichts.



tzzzz
weg mit dem scheiß  mir is eh alles egal


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> tzzzz
> weg mit dem scheiß  mir is eh alles egal




Da unterhalten wir uns morgen nochmal drüber.


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

was ist denn los???


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> was iat denn los???





Lars du wirst verlangt an Kasse 3.


----------



## Lipoly (16. April 2006)

mein rechner ist brei und wenn man nur 400eus hat aber ein neuer1700 kostet hat man ein problem!


----------



## Redking (17. April 2006)

Immer dieses teure Obst!

Hast du es nicht gut behandelt ?
Der Stinker wollte ja auch nicht bei dir bleiben! 

Kopf hoch Lars! Tausch doch den Stab ein gegen einen Apfel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kopf hoch Lars! Tausch doch den Stab ein gegen einen Apfel!




NEIN!


----------



## Solanum (17. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN!



Apfel und ein Ei??? 

sorry: wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen!!

Soalnum


----------



## volker k (17. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Apfel und ein Ei???
> 
> sorry: wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen!!
> 
> ...





Wobei es ja gerüchtehalber so einen Fall mal im Saturn gegeben haben soll.

Die hatten mal werbung gemacht damit der PC nur noch en Appel und en ei kostet , und da wollte ein Kunde wirklich damit bezahlen , das ist dann ganz schön in streß ausgeartet


----------



## Redking (17. April 2006)

So jetzt ist es soweit!

Ich bin rausgeflogen! 
Kein Fläätdropper mehr! *kicher*

Danke Diktator Volker 

Auf Wiedersehen 
Gruß
Klaus

P.s.Schaufel mir schon mal mein eigenes ...........


----------



## Solanum (17. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt ist es soweit!
> 
> Ich bin rausgeflogen!
> Kein Fläätdropper mehr!
> ...


Du hast dich ja auch wie ein troziges Kleinkind benommen.... 
reg dich ab! und versuch es dann nochmal!!

Klausi .....


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2006)

Hat mal Jemand kurz Zeit?

Bräuchte vom 10.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr bis zum 11.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr einen oder (besser) mehrere Betreuer für:

- Motivation
- Zeltaufbau 
- Motivation 
- Überwachung der Nahrungsaufnahme
- Motivation
- Verfolgung des Rennverlaufs
- Motivation 
- Informationsdienst über Platzierung/Rang
- Motivation
- Massage
- Motivation
- Schlafwache
- Motivation
- Sitzbäder
- Motivation 
- Lampentausch
- Motivation
- und Vieles mehr ...

Ich selbst werde derweil das 24h Rennen in Balduinstein (bei Limburg) als Einzelstarter bestreiten. Hab' mich gerade angemeldet  .

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote!

Die Bewerber müssen:

- ständig verfügbar sein  
- nüchtern sein  (jedenfalls mind. je Einer)
- Massieren können (vielleich nicht nötig ...)
- Motivieren können     
- Zelt und Luftmatratze eigenständig aufbauen können (darum kann ich mich nicht auch noch kümmern)
- Klamotten trocknen (für den Fall, dass dann immer noch Winter ist )

Gehe schon mal trainieren  

Gruß 

Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (18. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...


hö warum das denn? 
Gründe? Fakten? 

Fragen über  fragen


----------



## Redking (18. April 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> hö warum das denn?
> Gründe? Fakten?
> 
> Fragen über  fragen


Was willst du denn ?   
Bist doch schon lange raus!


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal Jemand kurz Zeit?...


Mir gefällt Deine Startnummer!


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt Deine Startnummer!


Schön Mike, dann bist du der erste freiwillige Helfer!


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schön Mike, dann bist du der erste freiwillige Helfer!


Nein, werde aber ganz fest an ihn denken, wenn ich in den Dolomiten bin!


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, .............



Erst anbiedern und dann kneifen.


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass das FD-"Team" hinter seinem besten Pferd im Stall steht.


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass das FD-"Team" hinter seinem besten Pferd im Stall steht.



Hast du nicht gelesen??
Ich bin raus! gefeuert! schluß! aus! finito!

Mal sehen ob ich bei den F.B.T. eintrete


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht gelesen??
> Ich bin raus! gefeuert! schluß! aus! finito!
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich bei den F.B.T. eintrete



Das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit!! du warst 10 minuten gesperrt, gefeuert/gekündigt hat dich keiner!!

wer oder was ist F.B.T???


Liebe Grüße nach Troisdorf Solanum


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht gelesen??
> Ich bin raus! gefeuert! schluß! aus! finito!
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich bei den F.B.T. eintrete


Was auch immer - Nein, ich habe es nicht gelesen.
Was war denn los? Ich glaube kaum, dass es um was wirklich Ernstes gegangen ist, oder?
Hmmm, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Ihr die einzige Ansammlung von Menschen (egal welchen  Alters, mich auch gerne eingeschlossen) seid, bei denen es anders zu geht, als im Kindergarten....  

Daher: Egal - die lassen Dich bestimmt bald wieder "mitspielen"...  
Wer ist FBT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist FBT?



bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du das auch nicht weist!! hatte schon Sorge, dass man das einfach kennt!!

Solanum


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du das auch nicht weist!! hatte schon Sorge, dass man das einfach kennt!!
> 
> Solanum


Könnte das was mit *F*eierabend *B*iker zu tun haben?


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Ihr die einzige Ansammlung von Menschen (egal welchen  Alters, mich auch gerne eingeschlossen) seid, bei denen es anders zu geht, als im Kindergarten....



so hatte ich das noch nicht betrachtet.... wenn ich darüber nachdenke hast du recht, das ist immer so, bei allen Ansammlungen!... aber gefallen tut mir das nicht !! 
Solanum


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das was mit *F*eierabend *B*iker zu tun haben?



ja könnte sein und das "T" für Troisdorf??
gibts die??

 (sorry Jungs das ich euch nicht kenne)
Solanum


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ( mich auch gerne eingeschlossen)
> 2. als im Kindergarten....


1.Das hättest du gerne !  
2.Erzähl mal! Habe davon keine Ahnung so wie du!


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Das hättest du gerne !
> 2.Erzähl mal! Habe davon keine Ahnung so wie du!


Wem hast Also entweder hast Du 
1. jemandem die Schippe im Sandkasten weggenommen und daher ist man knatschig (gib sie einfach bei Gelgenheit zurück) oder
2. zuviel verbalen Dünnschi$$ von Dir gegeben. (lass es in Zukunft und gut ist)

Andere (typische) Gründe fallen mir nicht ein!
Fazit: Alles wird gut!  IMMER!

Deutlich genug? 


P.S. Wann kommst Du mal wieder zum biken nach GM? Oder machst Du das nicht mehr?


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wann kommst Du mal wieder zum biken nach GM? Oder machst Du das nicht mehr?



Ich mit euch biken?? Ohweh Also dann muss es mindestens 30°C sein sonst friert ihr ja wieder.
Außerdem bin ich raus! Bikeverbot!


----------



## mike_tgif (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bikeverbot!


Sagt wer?


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

Der Docktor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal Jemand kurz Zeit?
> 
> Bräuchte vom 10.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr bis zum 11.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr einen oder (besser) mehrere Betreuer für:
> 
> ...




Hi Michael!

Bewerbung:

will mit!!!

aber das mitder Nachtwache muss ich noch mit Maik diskutieren 

Solanum


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael!
> 
> Bewerbung:
> 
> ...


Hallo  Solanum, 
Fährst du denn auch oder nur als Boxencrew? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo  Solanum,
> Fährst du denn auch oder nur als Boxencrew?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




fahren ???   bist du Krank.... das machne doch nur verrückte!!!

grüße Solanum


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> fahren ???   bist du Krank.... das machne doch nur verrückte!!!
> 
> grüße Solanum


Klar bin ich krank! 
Müsstest du aber wissen! 
Ciao
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo  Solanum,
> Fährst du denn auch oder nur als Boxencrew?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



nein ich werde Boxenluder, und du bist der richtige Mann für die Outfit wahl.... 

Solanum


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> nein ich werde Boxenluder, und du bist der richtige Mann für die Outfit wahl....
> 
> Solanum


Wenn ich stehen könnte, ständ ich auf dem Schlauch??? 
Das würde aber eine Katastrophe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht gelesen??
> Ich bin raus! gefeuert! schluß! aus! finito!
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich bei den F.B.T. eintrete




Falsch Klaus.

Du bist selber gegangen , ich hatte dich ja gewarnt , aber du wolltest ja nicht hören!


Viel Spaß beim F.B.T.


----------



## Redking (19. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch Klaus.
> 
> *Du bist selber gegangen , ich hatte dich ja gewarnt , aber du wolltest ja nicht hören!*
> 
> ...


   

Na spielst du wieder den Unschuldigen und den Unwissenden? 
Volker werde erwachsen und steh zu dem was du tust! 

Viele Grüße  
Klaus


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. April 2006)

Warum sind die meisten Menschen nur so schrecklich langweilig und/oder Spaßbremsen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. April 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind die meisten Menschen nur so schrecklich langweilig und/oder Spaßbremsen


Marco, keine (scheinbar) witzigen oder ironischen Kommentare - das ist mein Job  

Bernd

P.S. Was machst Du übrigens in unserem Thread?


----------



## Marco_Lev (19. April 2006)

hatte mal wieder lust auf trivialliteratur.


----------



## volker k (19. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Na spielst du wieder den Unschuldigen und den Unwissenden?
> Volker werde erwachsen und steh zu dem was du tust!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus




Ich hatte dich gewarnt gehabt aber wenn du meinst ständig nur den einen Posting reinzusetzten "I WANT EDIT" mußt du auch mit soetwas rechnen das du mal für kurze Zeit gesperrt wirst , und da steh ich auch voll zu.


----------



## Delgado (20. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael!
> 
> Bewerbung:
> 
> ...



 

Danke Iris!

Die Fronten zwischen den traditionellen Erzfeinden Rocking Snowflakes und Fläätdropteam Hennef scheinen sich zu entschärfen  

Wenn jetzt noch KFLer, Feierabendbiker, Trödelkönige u. A. dazukommen, kömmer Party machen   .

**Hatte eh schon überlegt Martin zum Chef-Strategen und Träger der Gesamtverantwortung zu bestimmen**

Vielleicht findet sich aber unabhängig davon noch das ein oder andere Team (bis 6 Personen/30 p. P.) für die Veranstaltung!

Hier mal der Link:

http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20060611912630

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (20. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Iris!
> 
> Die Fronten zwischen den traditionellen Erzfeinden Rocking Snowflakes und Fläätdropteam Hennef scheinen sich zu entschärfen
> Gruß
> ...



ja der schein trügt, alles Taktik!....im nächsten Winter bekommt ihr einen auf den Sack!!! 

Gruß Solanum


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mal wieder lust auf *trivial*literatur.



Du beikst doch schon auf dem Niveau - dabei müßtes Du doch wissen, wie wichtig unterschiedliche Reize sind  !


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Iris!
> 
> Die Fronten zwischen den traditionellen Erzfeinden *Rocking Snowflakes* und *Fläätdropteam Hennef *scheinen sich zu entschärfen
> 
> ...



Ich schlage vor, wir feiern mit allen Teams große Party bei/mit Stefan-SIT am 6.5.!

Und um auf Stefan zu antworten: 

Ja stell schon mal die Getränke kalt!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (20. April 2006)

Northshoredrop was rocked sucessfully

videos morgen


----------



## Cheetah (20. April 2006)

Äh, könnte man für mich noch 24t Erde anschütten?


----------



## Lipoly (23. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, könnte man für mich noch 24t Erde anschütten?



alles fahrbar in der computerlosen zeit
seit froh das ihr nit seht was ich heute gesprungen habe


----------



## Lipoly (24. April 2006)

irgendwer muss die fläätdropper ehre ja retten!










danke nochma an volker fürs foto machen


----------



## Redking (24. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer muss die fläätdropper ehre ja retten!


Hallo Lars, 
sag mal mir ist da so einiges zu Ohren gekommen vom letzten Donnerstag in Siegburg?? Hast du da wirklich gekniffen??
So wie Daniel und Florian mir erzählt haben??

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer muss die fläätdropper ehre ja retten!
> 
> 
> danke nochma an volker fürs foto machen



Sag mal wo ist das 

So jetzt ist es definitiv, sind ab ende Juni wieder im Rheinland, heisst ordentlich alles rocken, Winterberg und Boppardreisen an den WE`s


----------



## volker k (25. April 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal wo ist das
> 
> So jetzt ist es definitiv, sind ab ende Juni wieder im Rheinland, heisst ordentlich alles rocken, Winterberg und Boppardreisen an den WE`s




Das hört sich doch gut an. Wo solls denn dann hingehen? Hier in die nähe oder?


----------



## ZwiebelII (25. April 2006)

Denke irgendwo zwischen Oberkassel, Beuel und St. Augustin
mein zukünftiger Arbeitsplatz wird in Köln sein, benötige daher ne gute Anbindung an die ÖVKM ;-)


----------



## volker k (25. April 2006)

ZwiebelII schrieb:
			
		

> Denke irgendwo zwischen Oberkassel, Beuel und St. Augustin
> mein zukünftiger Arbeitsplatz wird in Köln sein, benötige daher ne gute Anbindung an die ÖVKM ;-)



Na dann würd ich mal sagen bis demnächst zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

@ Fläätdroppers & friends,

nach der 1,7 mm großen Hiobsbotschaft von gestern kam heute eine vom Doc dazu: Rippenprellung (evtl. angebrochen) mit fixiertem Arm und Ruhigstellungsauftrag; Und das vor dem verplanten WE.

Komisch nur, dass ich nach dem Sturz erst 3 Tage völlig schmerzfrei war und sich dann erst der Schmerz über den ganzen Oberkörper ausgebreitet hat  
Gestern konnte ich kaum noch Luft kriegen und heute musste ich sogar meine Schmetterlings-Kurierfahrt zu Iris absagen  

Brauche Zuspruch, werde aber schonmal anfangen mir gepflegt die Kante zu geben  

PS: Weiß jemand einen gescheiten Jungennahmen; Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Vorschläge!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fläätdroppers & friends,
> 
> nach der 1,7 mm großen Hiobsbotschaft von gestern kam heute eine vom Doc dazu: Rippenprellung (evtl. angebrochen) mit fixiertem Arm und Ruhigstellungsauftrag; Und das vor dem verplanten WE.
> 
> ...


Aaron 

Abbo 

Abe 

Abel 

Abi 

Abo 

Abraham 

Achatius 

Achaz 

Achil 

Achillis 

Achim 

Achmed 

Adalberto 

Adalfried 

Adam 

Adamo 

Addo 

Addy 

Adelbert 

Adi 

Ado 

Adolar 

Adolf 

Adolfo 

Adolphe 

Adolpho 

Adriaan 

Adrian 

Adriano 

Ady 

Ago 

Ahlhard 

Ahmet 

Aiko 

Ailt 

Aime 

Akim 

Alain 

Alak 

Alan 

Alban 

Albano 

Albert 

Alberto 

Albin 

Albinus 

Albricht 

Aldo 

Alec 

Alessio 

Alex 

Alexander 

Alexandre 

Alexei 

Alexis 

Alexius 

Alf 

Alfio 

Alfnos 

Alfred 

Ali 

Allan 

Allessandro 

Alois 

Alphons 

Alrich 

Alrik 

Alwin 

Amadeo 

Amadeus 

Amando 

Amandus 

Ambros 

Ambrosius 

Ambrus 

Amin 

Amir 

Amon 

Amos 

Anasatsius 

Anatol 

Anders 

Andi 

Andor 

Andre 

andreas 

Andrei 

Andrew 

Andries 

Andy 

Angelo 

Angelus 

Anno 

Ansbert 

Anselm 

Ansgar 

Antal 

Anthony 

Anton 

Antonio 

Antonius 

Apollonius 

Arbo 

Arend 

Ari 

Arian 

Ariel 

Arjan 

Armand 

Armando 

Armin 

Arnd 

Arne 

Arnfried 

Arnim 

Arno 

Arnold 

Arnolt 

Aron 

Arp 

Art 

Artur 

Arwin 

Ascan 

Ascanius 

Aschwin 

Asmus 

Aswin 

Athanasius 

August 

Augustin 

Augustinus 

Aurelio 

Axel 

Balder 

Balduin 

Baldur 

Baldwin 

Balthasar 

Baptist 

Barbel 

Barthold 

Basil 

Basilimus 

Basti 

Bastian 

Batholomäus 

Beat 

Beatus 

Beda 

Ben 

Bendix 

Benedetto 

Benedict 

Benedikt 

Bengt 

Benito 

Benjamin 

Benno 

Benny 

Benoit 

Bent 

Berend 

Berengar 

Bernardo 

Bernd 

Bernfried 

Bernhard 

Bernhold 

Berno 

Bernold 

Bert 

Bertfried 

Berti 

Bertil 

Bertram 

Bertus 

Bertwin 

Bill 

Birger 

Birk 

Björn 

Blasius 

Bo 

Boas 

Bob 

Bobby 

Bodo 

Börge 

Bogdan 

Boje 

Bolko 

Bonaventura 

Bonifatius 

Bonifaz 

Booz 

Borchard 

Boris 

Borriers 

Bosse 

Boto 

Boy 

Brain 

Branko 

Brayan 

Brayen 

Broder 

Bruce 

Burchard 

Burchgard 

Burkhard 

Buss 

Byron 

Cäsar 

Cajetan 

Calvin 

Candid 

Candidus 

Carl 

Carlos 

Carol 

Carsten 

Casimir 

Caspar 

Cassina 

Cassinaus 

Cassius 

Caus 

Cay 

Cederic 

Cees 

Cesar 

Cesare 

Charles 

Che 

Chlodwig 

Chris 

Christel 

Christen 

Christer 

Christfried 

Christhard 

Christian 

Christlieb 

Christof 

Christoffer 

Christoph 

Christopher 

Clamor 

Clark 

Claude 

Claudio 

Claudius 

Claus 

Clemens 

Clement 

Cliff 

Clifford 

Clytus 

Cölestin 

Colin 

Conni 

Conrad 

Conradin 

Constantin 

Corbinian 

Cord 

Corentin 

Corin 

Cornelis 

Cornelius 

Cosimo 

Cosmas 

Crispin 

Crispinus 

Curt 

Curtis 

Cyprianus 

Cyriacus 

Cyrill 

Cyrillus 

Cyrus 

Dag 

Dagobert 

Damian 

Damiano 

Damien 

Dan 

Daniel 

Danilo 

Dankmar 

Dankrad 

Dankward 

Danny 

Dante 

Dany 

Dario 

Darius 

Darko 

Dave 

David 

Dean 

Degenhard 

Delf 

Demian 

Denis 

Dennis 

Derik 

Derk 

Derrick 

Detlef 

Detmar 

Dettmar 

Dick 

Didi 

Diebald 

Diederich 

Diedrich 

Diego 

Diemo 

Dierk 

Dietbald 

Dietbert 

Dieter 

Dietger 

Diethard 

Diethelm 

Diether 

Dietmar 

Dietram 

Dietrich 

Dietwin 

Dietz 

Dimitri 

Dimo 

Dino 

Dion 

Dionys 

Dionysius 

Dirk 

Dittmar 

Dmitri 

Dodo 

Dolf 

Domenic 

Domenico 

Domenik 

Domingo 

Dominic 

Dominicus 

Dominik 

Dominikus 

Dominique 

Don 

Donald 

Donat 

Donatus 

Dorian 

Douglas 

Drees 

Dries 

Duncas 

Durs 

Dustin 

Dylan 

Ebbo 

Eberhard 

Eberwin 

Eckard 

Eckbert 

Eckerhard 

Eckert 

Ed 

Eddi 

Eddy 

Ede 

Edelbert 

Edgar 

Edmond 

Edmund 

Edouard 

Eduard 

Edvard 

Edward 

Edwin 

Edzard 

Efraim 

Egbert 

Eggo 

Egid 

Egidius 

Eginhard 

Egino 

Egmont 

Egmund 

Egon 

Ehlert 

Ehregott 

Ehrenfried 

Ehrenreich 

Ehrhard 

Eike 

Eiko 

Eilert 

Eilhard 

Eilke 

Einar 

Einhard 

Eirik 

Eitel 

Ekkehard 

Elberich 

Elger 

Elia 

Elias 

Elieser 

Eligius 

Elija 

Elimar 

Elis 

Elko 

Elmar 

Elmo 

Elrich 

Elrik 

Elvis 

Emanuel 

Emerich 

Emil 

Emilio 

Emmanuel 

Emmeran 

Emmerich 

Endre 

Engelbert 

Engelhard 

Ennio 

Enno 

Enoch 

Enrico 

Enzio 

Enzo 

Erasmus 

Erdmann 

Erec 

Erfried 

Erhard 

Eric 

Erich 

Erik 

Erk 

Erkenbald 

Erland 

Ermin 

Ernest 

Ernesto 

Erno 

Ernst 

Errol 

Erwin 

Esra 

Etienne 

Ettore 

Etzel 

Eugen 

Eusebius 

Eustach 

Eustachius 

Evangelist 

Everhard 

Evert 

Ewald 

Ezra 

Ezzo 

Fabian 

Fabien 

Fabio 

Fabius 

Fabrizio 

Falco 

Falk 

Falke 

Falkmar 

Falko 

Faustinus 

Fausto 

Faustus 

Feddo 

Federico 

Fedor 

Feike 

Feiko 

Felice 

Felician 

Felicianus 

Felipe 

Felix 

Felizian 

Feodor 

Ferdi 

Ferdinand 

Ferdinando 

Ferenc 

Fernando 

Fidel 

Fidelis 

Fidelius 

Filibert 

Filippo 

Finn 

Firmin 

Firminus 

Firmus 

Fjodo 

Fjodor 

Flavio 

Flo 

Florens 

Florentius 

Florenz 

Flori 

Florian 

Florin 

Floris 

Florus 

Focke 

Folbert 

Folke 

Folker 

Folkert 

Folko 

Folkwin 

Fons 

Fortunat 

Francesco 

Francis 

Francisco 

Franciscus 

Franco 

Francois 

Frank 

Frans 

Franz 

Franziskus 

Frderik 

Fred 

Freddi 

Freddy 

Frédéric 

Frederik 

Freerk 

Freimund 

Freimut 

Frek 

Frerik 

Frerk 

Friddo 

Frido 

Fridolin 

Frieda 

Frieder 

Friedger 

Friedhorst 

Friedlieb 

Friedmund 

Friedo 

Friedolin 

Friedrich 

Friso 

Frittjof 

Fritz 

Frodo 

Fromund 

Frowin 

Fulbert 

Fulke 

Fulvio 

Fynn 

Gabor 

Gabriel 

Gaeton 

Gallus 

Gandolf 

Gangolf 

Gard 

Garlef 

Garrelt 

Garrit 

Gary 

Gastin 

Gaston 

Gaudens 

Gebbert 

Gebbo 

Geert 

Geertje 

Gellert 

Geo 

Geoffery 

Georg 

Georges 

Gérald 

Gérard 

Gerbod 

Gerbold 

Gerbrand 

Gerd 

Gereon 

Gerfried 

Gerhard 

Gerion 

Gerit 

Gerke 

Gerko 

German 

Germanus 

Germo 

Gernot 

Gero 

Gerold 

Gerolf 

Gerret 

Gerrit 

Gert 

Gerwin 

Géza 

Gianni 

Gideon 

Gil 

Gilbert 

Gilbrecht 

Gildo 

Gilles 

Gilmar 

Gino 

Giorgio 

Giovanni 

Gisbert 

Giselmar 

Gismar 

Giso 

Giulio 

Giuseppe 

Glaubrecht 

Glenn 

Godo 

Godwin 

Gody 

Göran 

Gösta 

Götz 

Golo 

Gorch 

Gordian 

Gordon 

Gorius 

Gosbert 

Goswin 

Gottbert 

Gotthelf 

Gottlieb 

Gottlob 

Gottmar 

Gottschalk 

Gottwald 

Gottwin 

Gratian 

Gregor 

Gregory 

Grigori 

Grischa 

Günni 

Günter 

Günther 

Guido 

Gumpert 

Gumprecht 

Gunar 

Gundo 

Gunnar 

Guntbert 

Gunter 

Gunther 

Guntmar 

Guntrad 

Guntram 

Guntwin 

Gus 

Gustav 

Gustel 

Guy 

Haakon 

Hadwin 

Hagen 

Haidé 

Haider 

Haiko 

Haio 

Hajo 

Hakan 

Hakon 

Hanfried 

Hanjo 

Hank 

Hanko 

Hannes 

Hannfried 

Hanno 

Hanns 

Hans 

Hansbert 

Hansdieter 

Hansgerd 

Hansi 

Hansjakob 

Hansjoachim 

Hansjochen 

Hansjörgen 

Hansjoseph 

Hansjürgen 

Hansmartin 

Hanspeter 

Hansrudi 

Hansrudolf 

Hanswalter 

Hanswerner 

Harald 

Harbert 

Hard 

Hardi 

Hardo 

Hardy 

Haribert 

Hark 

Harko 

Harm 

Harman 

Haro 

Harold 

Harri 

Harro 

Harry 

Hartlef 

Hartlieb 

Hartman 

Hartmud 

Harto 

Hartwig 

Hartwin 

Hasse 

Hasso 

Hatto 

Haug 

Hauke 

Hayo 

Hector 

Heider 

Heiderich 

Heike 

Heiko 

Heilko 

Heilmar 

Heilwig 

Heimito 

Heimrich 

Hein 

Heiner 

Heinfried 

Heini 

Heinke 

Heinko 

Heino 

Heinrich 

Heintje 

Heinz 

Heinzkarl 

Heinzpeter 

Heio 

Hektor 

Helge 

Helimar 

Hellfried 

Hellmuth 

Helm 

Helmbrecht 

Helmer 

Helmfried 

Helmke 

Helmko 

Helmo 

Helmut 

Helwig 

Hemmo 

Hendrik 

Henner 

Hennes 

Hennig 

Henning 

Henno 

Henoch 

Henri 

Henrik 

Henry 

Henryk 

Herbert 

Herger 

Herko 

Herm 

Herman 

Hermann 

Hermin 

Hermo 

Hero 

Herold 

Hertwig 

Herward 

Herwig 

Hesso 

Hias 

Hibbo 

Hieronimus 

Hieronymus 

Hilbert 

Hildwin 

Hilger 

Hillar 

Hilmar 

Hindrek 

Hinnerk 

Hinrich 

Hinrik 

Hinz 

Hiob 

Hippolytus 

Hoimar 

Holger 

Holk 

Holm 

Horatio 

Horst 

Horstmar 

Hoseo 

Hsea 

Hubert 

Hubertus 

Hugo 

Huldreich 

Humbert 

Hunfried 

Hunno 

Hunold 

Ian 

Ibrahim 

Ignatius 

Ignaz 

Igor 

Ijob 

Ildefons 

Ilja 

Immanoel 

Immo 

Ingebert 

Ingenuin 

Ingmar 

Ingo 

Ingobert 

Ingold 

Ingolf 

Ingwar 

Ingwin 

Inko 

Inno 

Innozenz 

Iring 

Irme 

Irmin 

Irmo 

Irving 

Isaak 

Isbert 

Isfried 

Isger 

Isidor 

Ismael 

Ismar 

Iso 

Istvan 

Italo 

Ivan 

Ivar 

Ives 

Ivo 

Iwan 

Iwo 

Kai 

Kajus 

Kalayan 

Kalle 

Kálmán 

Kamillo 

Kandidus 

Karel 

Karim 

Karl 

Karl Borromäus 

Karlernst 

Karlfried 

Karlhans 

Karlheinrich 

Karlheinz 

Karlmann 

Karol 

Karoly 

Karsten 

Kasimir 

Kaspar 

Kastor 

Kay 

Kees 

Keith 

Ken 

Kersten 

Kevin 

Killian 

Kim 

Kimberley 

Kirsten 

Klaas 

Klaudius 

Klaus 

Klausdieter 

Klausjürgen 

Klauspeter 

Klemens 

Klytus 

Knut 

Kolja 

Koloman 

Konni 

Konrad 

Konstantin 

Konz 

Korbian 

Kord 

Kornelius 

Kosmas 

Kosta 

Kostja 

Kraft 

Kris 

Krischan 

Krischi 

Krispi 

Kristian 

Kristof 

Kristoffer 

Kristoph 

Kunibert 

Kuno 

Kunz 

Kurt 

Kyrill 

Kyrillius 



usw


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fläätdroppers & friends,
> 
> nach der 1,7 mm großen Hiobsbotschaft von gestern kam heute eine vom Doc dazu: Rippenprellung (evtl. angebrochen) mit fixiertem Arm und Ruhigstellungsauftrag; Und das vor dem verplanten WE.
> 
> ...



oh jeh!!

 wiso denn Jungen Namen?? willste kein Mädchen?


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron
> 
> Abbo
> 
> ...



Also Patrick scheidet schonmal aus; Zuviel Unsinn im Kopf


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

... aber Diego gefällt mir .... erinnert mich an irgendwas ...


----------



## Balu. (27. April 2006)

> Rippenprellung (evtl. angebrochen) mit fixiertem Arm und Ruhigstellungsauftrag;



Oh Mann, wir werden langsam zum Invalidenteam ...

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall !

@KGBKamikaze: Erst so anfangen und dann nach K.... kneifen !  

P.S: In deiner Aufzählung fehlt Balu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Und Johannes.
Er hat alle "J" vergessen!
Viel, viel gute Besserung.
Und bloß nicht zu ruhig stellen....


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. April 2006)

Ich will ja nicht bösartig werden, aber irgendwie kann ich mich erinnern, daß mal jemand geschrieben hat, dass zu häufige Stürze nicht sinnvoll sind ... 

[email protected]: Gute (und schnelle) Besserung

Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Dumme Frage mal: Wie ist das denn passiert?
Gibt es ein Heldenepos darüber?


----------



## Balu. (27. April 2006)

> Gibt es ein Heldenepos darüber?



Über was von beidem ??


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, wir werden langsam zum Invalidenteam ...


Neuer Teamname für WP 06/07?


@delgado:Gute Besserung!


@all: Was zum nachdenken, in welchen Spielfilm gibt es die Figuren Delgado und Montana?


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Ich will Blut sehen!
(Das mit den kleinen Jungs kann ich auch.)


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage mal: Wie ist das denn passiert?
> Gibt es ein Heldenepos darüber?




Natürlich!

Iris hat mich geschubst


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Gute Besserung, Michael!
Ist das am Samstag passiert?
Soll ich dich morgen Abend abholen?

Woher weißst du das es wieder ein Junge wird?
So ein Mist das gestern der Akku leer war!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Über was von beidem ??



Kennst Du die Blechtrommel?


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Namen bis zum Buchstaben K hast du ja jetzt schon genug!


Gruß
Klaus

P.S Bei dir ist besetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Wie jetzt? heute gibt es doch Ultraschall.


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich!
> 
> Iris hat mich geschubst



schöne Storry!! ich wars !! 

es war ganz einfach für mich !! denn ich war ganz dich hinter ihm!   

Er hat sich mindestens 5x überschlagen, ist 100m weit geflogen und dem Abgrund knapp entkommen etc... 

SOalnum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? heute gibt es doch Ultraschall.


Und in der sechsten Woche kannst du schon alles erkennen????   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Was zum nachdenken, in welchen Spielfilm gibt es die Figuren Delgado und Montana?



- Streets of Cologne
- Den letzten beißen die Hunde
- Out of Königsforst

Sag schon!


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Storry!! ich wars !!
> 
> es war ganz einfach für mich !! denn ich war ganz dich hinter ihm!
> 
> ...



Und daschlimmste ist noch das die Endkappe vom Lenkergriff dabei verloren ging! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Namen bis zum Buchstaben K hast du ja jetzt schon genug!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Klar bin auch online via analog Modem

Bis jetzt fand ich Diego am besten.


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und daschlimmste ist noch das die Endkappe vom Lenkergriff dabei verloren ging!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 

Die war drinnen. Hab sie mim Korkenzieher rausgeholt.


----------



## Balu. (27. April 2006)

> Kennst Du die Blechtrommel?



Ja, aber ich sehe gerade die Verbindung nicht !

*mal den Fuß von der Leitung hebt*


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung, Michael!
> Ist das am Samstag passiert?
> Soll ich dich morgen Abend abholen?
> 
> ...



Danke!

Ja

Nein

Kriege keine Mädchen  

Ja, Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Da war was mit Aalen und Erbrechen.


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kriege keine Mädchen


DU bist schwanger?


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Ja
> 
> ...



wer sich sooo sicher ist bekommte ein Mädchen... warte ab!! 
Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Kennt ihr schon die neusten Freunde von Juchhu?





			
				dodi schrieb:
			
		

> dieser juchhuh, ist ja schon ein lustiger. Spielt er hier bei euch den Comedien oder den Terminator, ich an Eurer Stelle würde mir überlegen mit dem weiter zu spielen. Es ist toll Ahnung von vielen Themen zu haben, aber minimale soziale Kompetenz und ein gesundes Maß an Verständnis für Humor ist nicht hinderlich. Es muß eine schwere Kindheit gewesen sein, wenn man sich durch jedes Posting provoziert fühlt und andere fast durchgehend versucht nur hop zu nehmen.
> 
> Glückwunsch, die 42 sind durch die bisherigen Äußerungen perfekt verborgen geblieben. Gehe wieder alleine in den Sandkasten und lass die Anderen ihren Spaß haben oder überdenke mal ein wenig wie du zur Zeit auf die anderen wirken könntest.
> 
> ...







			
				Fritz-the-cat schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich da gerade mal durchgekämpft. Recht hat er der Dodi.
> Dieser Jukuhu scheint ein unzuverlässiger Schlauberger zu sein.
> Als Neuling werde ich mich aber ab sofort um Seriösität bemühen.
> 
> Fritz




Welcher Scherzbold steckt wohl wieder diesmal dahinter!???????????????????????????????????????

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

@Klaus: ja, gerade gelesen. Trägst du wieder Kriegsbemalung?


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Da war was mit Aalen und Erbrechen.



.. und ein geplanter Coitus Interruptus der mittels Blechtrommel vereitelt wurde ... wenn das nischt episch genug ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr schon die neusten Freunde von Juchhu?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Viel Feind, viel Ehr!


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Boh ey. CI ist doch keine Methode, um nicht schwanger zu werden.


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus: ja, gerade gelesen. Trägst du wieder Kriegsbemalung?


Nee ich habe doch den Schwamm geworfen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich sooo sicher ist bekommte ein Mädchen... warte ab!!
> Solanum



Mädchen gebe ich zur Adoption ... da hab' ich ich schon genug von ...


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Feind, viel Ehr!


Ich weiß ich werde auch nie mehr auf irgendwas das Martin geschrieben hat antworten, denn seit letztem Jahr will jeder immer nur das Falsche wohl verstehen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Boh ey. CI ist doch keine Methode, um nicht schwanger zu werden.



Das war doch nur ein epischer Spaß.

**Mist ich muss anbauen ...**


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

@delgado:
getz ma Butter bei de Fische:
Bist du vom Rad gefallen?
Dabei hat einer die Blechtrommel geschlagen und jetzt bekommst du kein Mädchen?
Das ist aber ein surrealer plot.


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen gebe ich zur Adoption ... da hab' ich ich schon genug von ...



gibs mir!! Maik ist dann zwar weg aber .....


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> **Mist ich muss anbauen ...**


Ich kann nicht helfen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

Kinder sind auch so süß, wenn sie noch klein sind. Und nicht die eigenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Ich mag keine Brandstifter  

Können wir mal alle Animositäten außen vor lassen?

Ich find' gut was Martin macht; Deshalb hat er auch Teilnehmer bei GPS- und Fahrtechnik-Kursen.

Und wem sein Exhibitionismus nicht passt liest eben woanders!


----------



## Balu. (27. April 2006)

> CI ist doch keine Methode, um nicht schwanger zu werden.



Echt nicht ?!?


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado:
> getz ma Butter bei de Fische:
> Bist du vom Rad gefallen?
> Dabei hat einer die Blechtrommel geschlagen und jetzt bekommst du kein Mädchen?
> Das ist aber ein surrealer plot.




Du hast mich in einer merkwürdigen Phase meines Lebens getroffen  .


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> gibs mir!! Maik ist dann zwar weg aber .....



O.K. Du kriegst's.





____________________________
Die Rückkehr der Schmetterlinge


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich in einer merkwürdigen Phase meines Lebens getroffen  .




wie wahr!!!
 
Solanum


----------



## Molly (27. April 2006)

@Klaus: begrab mal deinen Kriegsschwamm, oder was immer du dabei hast. 
@all: noch fröhliches spammen.
@delgado: herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 2 Unfällen?!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. Du kriegst's.



auja !! ich hätt aber gerne Zwillinge, kannste da noch was machen ??

Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag keine Brandstifter
> 
> Können wir mal alle Animositäten außen vor lassen?
> 
> ...


Michael das war so jetzt auch nicht gemeint.
Ich habe auch nichts gegen Martin. 
Wir können halt nicht miteinander schreiben!
Deswegen werde ich es einfach lassen.
Ich finde das was er macht ist eine Bereicherung für die Mountainbiker in unserer Region! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

@ Klaus, was sagt die Bandscheibe?? ist sie wider da wo sie sein sollte??
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> @all: noch fröhliches spammen.
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht!



SPAM?

Das ist tief bewegend und kein SPAM


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus: begrab mal deinen Kriegsschwamm, oder was immer du dabei hast.
> @all: noch fröhliches spammen.
> @delgado: herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 2 Unfällen?!
> 
> Gute Nacht!


Ich habe kein Kriegsschauplatz!
Aber mich versteht eh niemand! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> auja !! ich hätt aber gerne Zwillinge, kannste da noch was machen ??
> 
> Solanum



Isch trink noch paar Weizen ... dann schaumer mal ..


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus, was sagt die Bandscheibe?? ist sie wider da wo sie sein sollte??
> Solanum


Nee Iris,
immer noch am Nerv!

Meine rechte Wade schwabbelt nur so rum! 

Kann die noch nicht mal anspannen!
Deswegen komme ich auch keine Berge mehr hoch!
Geschweige das ich anständig gehen kann!
Habe heute gesaugt und gewaschen war wohl zuviel des Guten! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Isch trink noch paar Weizen ... dann schaumer mal ..


Ich trink mir auch noch einen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Kriegsschauplatz!
> Aber mich versteht eh niemand!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich versteh' dich und hab Dich sogar lieb.
Aber wir sind immer so schrecklich platonisch  

Wo ist eigentlich mein Süßer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh' dich und hab Dich sogar lieb.
> Aber wir sind immer so schrecklich platonisch
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich mein Süßer?



Ich will ja auch kein Kind von dir! 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag keine Brandstifter
> 
> Können wir mal alle Animositäten außen vor lassen?
> 
> ...


Und was sollte das?  Also verstehst du mich nicht! 



Gruß Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Was machen wir denn nun mit euch zwei süßen Krüppeln?? 
Notschlachten? 

Maik sagt er ist gegen das Mädchen 

Solanum


----------



## Lipoly (27. April 2006)

DAS X.0 SCHALTWERK mitsammt Schaltauge IST eben GEBROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fläätdroppers & friends,
> 
> nach der 1,7 mm großen Hiobsbotschaft von gestern kam heute eine vom Doc dazu: Rippenprellung (evtl. angebrochen) mit fixiertem Arm und Ruhigstellungsauftrag; Und das vor dem verplanten WE.
> 
> ...




Da mach ich doch mal spontan mit


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen wir denn nun mit euch zwei süßen Krüppeln??
> Notschlachten?
> 
> Maik sagt er ist gegen das Mädchen
> ...



Es wird ja auch ein Junge (und wir waren bei Diego)!

Aber süß ist o.k. wobei Klaus ...   o.k. o.k. süß ...

Wer ist Maik?


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen wir denn nun mit euch zwei süßen Krüppeln??
> Notschlachten?
> 
> Maik sagt er ist gegen das Mädchen
> ...



Iris,
 Notschlachten ist die beste Lösung dann hab ich den ganzen Salat hintermir! 
Danke für die Aufmunterung!

Auch wenn Michael das anders sieht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber Diego gefällt mir .... erinnert mich an irgendwas ...




Wo ist das TigerKatziTatzi


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DAS X.0 SCHALTWERK mitsammt Schaltauge IST eben GEBROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mensch Lars , lern mal Rad fahren !
Wenn das Schaltauge gebrochen ist muss nicht das Schaltwerk kaputt sein!
Außerdem haben wir dich gewarnt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich doch mal spontan mit



Was hast Du? Ramazotti?

Ich 6 Weizen  

Danke für den Rat mit dem Arzt. War wol nötig.

 

Hast Du gelesen? Iris will ein Kind von mir ...


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Ja
> 
> ...




Du Schuft. Schon wieder beim Fremdtelefonieren erwischt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du gelesen? Iris will ein Kind von mir ...




was zahlste das ich das nicht maik sage


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. Du kriegst's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wie siehts denn jetzt mit den Tiernamen aus?


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Michael das war so jetzt auch nicht gemeint.
> Ich habe auch nichts gegen Martin.
> Wir können halt nicht miteinander schreiben!
> Deswegen werde ich es einfach lassen.
> ...





Zumindest noch kein wirksames Gegenmittel


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Volker lass das mal mit den Leerzeichen!
Setzt mal was vernünftiges rein wie Jungen Namen aber ab dem Buchstaben K! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das TigerKatziTatzi



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sehe schon die Tatzen-Kratz-Spuren überall auf Deinem Körper ...


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DAS X.0 SCHALTWERK mitsammt Schaltauge IST eben GEBROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ach Lars.....


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trink mir auch noch einen!
> Gruß
> Klaus





Ich bin schon Blau


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Lars , lern mal Rad fahren !
> Wenn das Schaltauge gebrochen ist muss nicht das Schaltwerk kaputt sein!
> Außerdem haben wir dich gewarnt!
> Gruß
> Klaus





Doch er hat beides kaputt gemacht ich war Zeuge.


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> was zahlste das ich das nicht maik sage



Maik liest sowieso mit ....

Gib mir Dein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Lars.....


Das war doch schon vorher klar !
Aber du willst ja nicht hören sondern fühlen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sehe schon die Tatzen-Kratz-Spuren überall auf Deinem Körper ...



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Schlag mich , Kratz mich , gib mir Tiernamen . Du böser Schmetterling


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Maik liest sowieso mit ....
> 
> Gib mir Dein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk!


Baust du dir jetzt ein Singlespeeder??
Weil sonst kannst du mit einem Short Cage nichts anfangen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Maik liest sowieso mit ....
> 
> Gib mir Dein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk!




Er hat doch nur noch 2 getrennte Teile.
Und es ist Ihm immer noch nicht aufgefallen das Ihm irgendjemand noch seine Kette geklaut hat


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sollte das?  Also verstehst du mich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Doch!

Ein bischen zündeln war das schon ..

Gib's zu!


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon Blau


Schneeltrinker!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du gelesen? Iris will ein Kind von mir ...



Ach ja? ich dachte es sei übrig !! 

übrigens ich trinke Weißwein (roter ist aus  )

Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Doch er hat beides kaputt gemacht ich war Zeuge.


Dann muss ich mir das mal mit meinen Heilenden Händen anschauen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Iris,
> .....
> Auch wenn Michael das anders sieht!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich hab süß gesagt, hab ich doch, oder[/SIZE]?


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Ob Lars auch ne Rohloff schrotten kann?


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Maik liest sowieso mit ....
> 
> Gib mir Dein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk!



ja der hat ein dickes Fell und ist so einiges gewöhnt!! dem kannstes ruhig sagen...

Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Doch!
> 
> Ein bischen zündeln war das schon ..
> 
> Gib's zu!



Nee habe mich noch ganz zurück gehalten!

Ich wollte ja mit ihm fahren wenn ich wieder kann und er sein neues Bike hat! 

Aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!
Deswegen Schwamm drüber! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Lars auch ne Rohloff schrotten kann?


Klar schneller als du Sie ihm kaufen Kannst!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn jetzt mit den Tiernamen aus?



Du Schmetterlings-Killer  

Ist das ein Tier ?


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Schlag mich , Kratz mich , gib mir Tiernamen . Du böser Schmetterling



ähh Volker? was sind denn böse Schmetterlinge??


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich mir das mal mit meinen Heilenden Händen anschauen!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Klaus , ich glaub du verstehst den ernst der Lage nicht. Lars und ich sind uns irgendwie lallender weise über Skype am Unterhalten und Bilder kann er keine mehr vom Schalltwerk machen weil er schon zu Blau ist und bei nir ist es auch soweit ( kann nicht mehr  ). lARS SAGRTE GERADE DAS ER NIOCHTS MEHR SCHREIBEN WILL HEURTE WEIL ER DICHT IST.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon Balu


----------



## Splash (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Lars auch ne Rohloff schrotten kann?



Auf Dauer wär ne Rohloff dann wohl doch bei so nem Einsatz billiger ....


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch nur noch 2 getrennte Teile.
> Und es ist Ihm immer noch nicht aufgefallen das Ihm irgendjemand noch seine Kette geklaut hat


Lars ist auch noch nicht aufgefallen das er nicht Rad fährt sondern Materialvernichter ist!

Hätte er mal nicht liegen lassen sollen dat Ding! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dauer wär ne Rohloff dann wohl doch bei so nem Einsatz billiger ....




Grüße vom Lars , du sollst ihm gefäliigst wenn du schon so was Posten mußt eine Roloff suchen mit 150 einbaubreite und 12 mm Steckachse!!!!


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. *Schlag mich , Kratz mich *, gib mir Tiernamen . Du böser Schmetterling



Kannst Du noch fahren?


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

herjemine

Alles süße besoffene Chaoten hier!! man sollte euch alle gleichzeitig knuddeln !!!!


(nein ich bin noch nicht besoffen!!)
Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus , ich glaub du verstehst den ernst der Lage nicht. Lars und ich sind uns irgendwie lallender weise über Skype am Unterhalten und Bilder kann er keine mehr vom Schalltwerk machen weil er schon zu Blau ist und bei nir ist es auch soweit ( kann nicht mehr  ). lARS SAGRTE GERADE DAS ER NIOCHTS MEHR SCHREIBEN WILL HEURTE WEIL ER DICHT IST.



Ja klar, Lars ist ja immer der erste der blau ist! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja? ich dachte es sei übrig !!
> 
> übrigens ich trinke Weißwein (roter ist aus  )
> 
> Solanum



Du hast noch Ramazotti im Kühlschrank .... aber vooooorsicht ...


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> herjemine
> 
> Alles süße besoffene Chaoten hier!! man sollte euch alle gleichzeitig knuddeln !!!!
> 
> ...





Grußvom Lars und mir : DAFÜR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast noch Ramazotti im Kühlschrank .... aber vooooorsicht ...





*Auch will*


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast noch Ramazotti im Kühlschrank .... aber vooooorsicht ...




cool guuuuute Idee!! das hol ich mir jetzt!! 
Danke, 
gut das du dich so gut in meien Kühlschrank auskennst!!
Solanum


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dauer wär ne Rohloff dann wohl doch bei so nem Einsatz billiger ....


Wir bauen ein Rad für Lars:
Man nehme ein Motorrad und baue den Motor aus.


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bauen ein Rad für Lars:
> Man nehme ein Motorrad und baue den Motor aus.





Zitat Hama : Diese Idee hat mich auch gehelft


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> herjemine
> 
> Alles süße besoffene Chaoten hier!! man sollte euch alle gleichzeitig knuddeln !!!!
> 
> ...



So ein mist ich gehöre da schon wieder nicht zu denn ich habe es vor lauter tipperei nicht bis zum Kühlschrank geschafft!    

Daber danke fürs virtuelle knuddeln! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bauen ein Rad für Lars:
> Man nehme ein Motorrad und baue den Motor aus.



oder er sollte seine Eltern gegen stinkreiche Leute tauschen!!
und als Nanny braucht er nen Mechaniker, der alles dran baut... SOFORT dran baut!!

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> cool guuuuute Idee!! das hol ich mir jetzt!!
> Danke,
> gut das du dich so gut in meien Kühlschrank auskennst!!
> Solanum



Darfst mich eben nicht in Deine Küche lassen   

Wie Lars ist blau. Das wäre já Premiere  .


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So ein mist ich gehöre da schon wieder nicht zu denn ich habe es vor lauter tipperei nicht bis zum Kühlschrank geschafft!
> 
> Daber danke fürs virtuelle knuddeln!
> 
> ...



gerne doch!!


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst mich eben nicht in Deine Küche lassen
> 
> Wie Lars ist blau. Das wäre já Premiere  .





Ey pssssst. Schatzi


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> herjemine
> 
> Alles süße besoffene Chaoten hier!! man sollte euch alle gleichzeitig knuddeln !!!!
> 
> ...



Sehr cool ...  

Das holen wir mal in life nach


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst mich eben nicht in Deine Küche lassen
> 
> Wie Lars ist blau. Das wäre já Premiere  .



dann hast du ja nur die fast leere Pulle gesehen!! ich hab noch eine auf Vorrat!!(aber die ist nicht kalt!! die Eiswürfel werdens regeln!!)

lasst doch den armen Lars in Ruhe! nur weil er effiziente säuft als ihr!! alles neidhammel!!

Solanum


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr cool ...
> 
> Das holen wir mal in life nach





Toll , was hat sie was ich nicht habe


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> oder er sollte seine Eltern gegen stinkreiche Leute tauschen!!
> und als Nanny braucht er nen Mechaniker, der alles dran baut... SOFORT dran baut!!
> 
> Solanum



Die müssten schon so stinkreich um Rohloff zu kaufen, ne Speedhub in 150mm gibts nicht! Die würde dann als Larshub vermarktet. 

Klaus ist seine Nanny, oder Volker, oder Micha, oder ich?!


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr cool ...
> 
> Das holen wir mal in life nach



kein Thema ich sag doch Maik hat ein dickes Fell!!!


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Hallo????



Ich komm mir gerade vor wie das unwichtige Stimmchen aus dem Hintergrund.


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Volker lass den S c h e i ß über ICQ  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ey pssssst. Schatzi



Ihr hattet Ramazotti und steigt gleich in's Hochbett ...    ?


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Oh; ein Besäufniss in aller Öffentlichkeit


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hattet Ramazotti und steigt gleich in's Hochbett ...    ?





Ey , du sollst doch nicht alles verraten


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Toll , was hat sie was ich nicht habe



Mensch Volker.... du brauchst auch ein dickeres Fell    ne?? 
Soalnum


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

wer hat ein Hochbett??
und wer ist ihr??

Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Die dinger sind blöd...hab mal eins gehabt bei 3m Deckenhöhe kann man nich mal mehr sitzen...


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Michael!
 Hier noch ein Namensvorschlag!
Ignor  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Morgen ist MTB Stammtisch! Können wir die gute Laune irgendwie dort rüber bringen?


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat ein Hochbett??
> und wer ist ihr??
> 
> Solanum


Volker!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

ohh man meien Mailbox platz fast! ich bekomme von jedem beschissene Beitrag hier zwei benachrichtigungen!! wist ihr wiiieeee viiiiiiiel das ist??
solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ist MTB Stammtisch! Können wir die gute Laune irgendwie dort rüber bringen?


Nee, pass auch das es morgen keins auf die Mütze gibt!  
P.S: Ist nur Spaß
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohh man meien Mailbox platz fast! ich bekomme von jedem beschissene Beitrag hier zwei benachrichtigungen!! wist ihr wiiieeee viiiiiiiel das ist??
> solanum


Selbst Schuld wenn du so was abonierst! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ist MTB Stammtisch! Können wir die gute Laune irgendwie dort rüber bringen?


gute Laune?? das ist ne Kriesensitzung hier!! merkt man das nicht !!!!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Toll , was hat sie was ich nicht habe



...

1.
2.

.....

99.

Das willst Du nicht wirklich wissen ..    

Gruß

Gibt's weitere Vorschläge?





































 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> gute Laune?? das ist ne Kriesensitzung hier!! merkt man das nicht !!!!
> 
> Solanum


Nö, bin voll auf *CREMOVO*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Schuld wenn du so was abonierst!
> Gruß
> Klaus



normalerweise bekommt man doch nur eine Nachricht!!

jaja ich habs grade storniert!!


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Petze


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Das will ich jetztt aber genauer wissen!


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ich aber!! da wäre ich Neugirig !

SOalnum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Bald ist ein Jubeläum!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Tja Micha! jetzt haste ein Problem  
Solanum


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Petze



Klar bin ich du Esser!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> *normalerweise *bekommt man doch nur eine Nachricht!!
> 
> jaja ich habs grade storniert!!



Normalerweise spammt man hier auch nicht! Böse; böse!


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Komm Süßer , gibs uns    .

Gib uns die 100


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich aber!! da wäre ich Neugirig !
> 
> SOalnum



Ich aber nicht macht das bitte per PN aus!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo????
> 
> 
> 
> Ich komm mir gerade vor wie das unwichtige Stimmchen aus dem Hintergrund.



Das meinst Du nur ...


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

@volker: schläft Lars schon?


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise spammt man hier auch nicht! Böse; böse!



diffiniere "Normalerweise"


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Klar bin ich du Esser!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ( Lars auch nicht )


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise spammt man hier auch nicht! Böse; böse!


Oh Frabk hat ne neue Spezies entdeckt das: gemeine nicht spamende Fläätdroperlein


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat ein Hochbett??
> und wer ist ihr??
> 
> Solanum



1. Volki
2. Volki &  Lars


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> @volker: schläft Lars schon?



Hin und wiedre kommt so ein geräusch durch meinen Kophörer von ihm , nö ich glaub er ist noch wach


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ( Lars auch nicht )


Ja, Nee ist schon klar!!!!

Lars ist ja auch noch Jungfrau! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Frabk hat ne neue Spezies entdeckt das: gemeine nicht spamende Fläätdroperlein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das meinst Du nur ...



Meinst du


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Für neu Endeckte Spezies daf man doch auch anemen vergeben...Tiernamen


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Nee ist schon klar!!!!
> 
> Lars ist ja auch noch Jungfrau!
> 
> ...



und ich Fisch!! aber das kann sich nicht mehr ändern  
Solanum


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Nee ist schon klar!!!!
> 
> Lars ist ja auch noch Jungfrau!
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mir bei dir aber auch nicht so sicher


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> und ich* Fisch!*! aber das kann sich nicht mehr ändern
> Solanum


Da haben wir ja was gemeinsam!

Ich bin auch einer und soo sensibel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Dann solltest du aber Balu nicht zu nahe kommen, der macht ganz komische dinge mit fischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest du aber Balu nicht zu nahe kommen, der macht ganz komische dinge mit fischen



OK, Danke werde vorsichtig sein!!
der ist mir doch gleich so gefährlich vorgekommen, konnte es nur nicht einordnen!!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Micha! jetzt haste ein Problem
> Solanum



Nö, ist doch ganz einfach:

******* ** **** ****


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

@ Redking :

P.S.: Bin heut im Steinbruch so ziemlich alles gefahren!

Und Lars ist ALLES gefahren.

Die beweise gibt es morgen


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest du aber Balu nicht zu nahe kommen, der macht ganz komische dinge mit fischen


Normalerweise kriegt der mich nicht! 
Aber die Iris erst recht nicht! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir ja was gemeinsam!
> 
> Ich bin auch einer und soo sensibel!
> 
> ...



du verwechselst sensibel mir mimosig!! das ist aber nicht das selbe!!  
Solanum


----------



## Cheetah (27. April 2006)

Ach der ist harmlos, es sei den du heißt Shimano.


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> ******* ** **** ****


Schick mir doch bitte die Übersetzung per PM


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> ******* ** **** ****


jaja du machst das schon!! 

Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ach der ist harmlos, es sei den du heißt Shimano.


der packt die armen tiere gefrierbeutelaluverpackt in die spülmaschine


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schick mir doch bitte die Übersetzung per PM



menno wenn der darf darf ich auch!!!! 
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Redking :
> 
> P.S.: Bin heut im Steinbruch so ziemlich alles gefahren!
> 
> ...



Ja und?
Und ich brauche keine Beweise.  Was soll denn jetzt das? 

Lars schafft ja auch sein X0 zu schrotten! 
Außerdem war sein Stinky gar nicht kaputt hatte bloß nen Sprung in der Schüssel ähhhmmmm Lack!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> der packt die armen tiere gefrierbeutelaluverpackt in die spülmaschine


obwohl das macht erbestimt auch mit jeglicher art von schaltung    und Lars ist jetzt sein bester freund...der zerstört sogar ne x.0, das nen ich mal nen starken glauben...


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> menno wenn der darf darf ich auch!!!!
> Solanum




Häh wie jetzt?


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> du verwechselst sensibel mir mimosig!! das ist aber nicht das selbe!!
> Solanum



Richtig!

Ich bin sensibel


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?
> Und ich brauche keine Beweise.  Was soll denn jetzt das?
> 
> Lars schafft ja auch sein X0 zu schrotten!
> ...





Püüüüüh


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Häh wie jetzt?



PM!!!


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> du verwechselst sensibel mir mimosig!! das ist aber nicht das selbe!!
> Solanum



Danke für den Dolchstoß! 
Ja,  zum Glück bin ich ja am Samstag als Obermimose mit gekommen!  

Aber macht ruhig weiter so! 
 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig!
> 
> Ich bin sensibel


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Dolchstoß!
> Ja,  zum Glück bin ich ja am Samstag als Obermimose mit gekommen!
> 
> Aber macht ruhig weiter so!
> ...




* weiter mach *   




































Ne ist ja nur spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig!
> 
> Ich bin sensibel


aber kein Fisch!! 


vielleicht Jungfrau???


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du



Ja, ganz bestimmt


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> PM!!!




Ach so.


----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Püüüüüh


Wieso habt ihr nicht angerufen?
Achso ich darf ja aus eurer Sicht nicht Radfahren! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (27. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Dolchstoß!
> Ja,  zum Glück bin ich ja am Samstag als Obermimose mit gekommen!
> 
> Aber macht ruhig weiter so!
> ...


----------



## volker k (27. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ganz bestimmt



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. April 2006)

Wenigstens habt ihr es jetzt geschafft das ich mich richtig S c h e i ß e fühle!  

Danke 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso habt ihr nicht angerufen?
> Achso ich darf ja aus eurer Sicht nicht Radfahren!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus




Ne deshalb nicht , das war nur ziemlich kurzfristig   .

Beim nächsten mal rufen wir aber trotzdem an


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens habt ihr es jetzt geschafft das ich mich richtig S c h e i ß e fühle!
> 
> Danke
> Gruß
> Klaus



wie war das noch mit dem sensibel und dem mimosig???  

 hier gibts kein "Knutsch" Smilie!!


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schick mir doch bitte die Übersetzung per PM



Mach ich, aber erst wenn ich wieda nüchtern bin.
Also nächste Woche oda so


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das noch mit dem sensibel und dem mimosig???
> 
> hier gibts kein "Knutsch" Smilie!!




Ich dachte es heißt mimÖsig


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich, aber erst wenn ich wieda nüchtern bin.
> Also nächste Woche oda so





Dem schließ ich mich an .
ich glaub ich kann morgn nicht arbeiten


----------



## Schnegge (28. April 2006)

So jungs und mädels, sauft nich' soviel  ich muss ja schließlich morgen malochen  ...

ich wünsch euch noch viel kriesenbewätligungsspaß ...


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Denkt doch was ihr wollt ich geh jetzt!  

Gute Nacht 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> So jungs und mädels, sauft nich' soviel  ich muss ja schließlich morgen malochen  ...
> 
> ich wünsch euch noch viel kriesenbewätligungsspaß ...



Morgen wird nicht gearbeitet  , die chefs haben da shon verständniss für unsere Situation


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte es heißt mimÖsig




       das ist die Steigeungsform und kommt nicht von ungefähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (28. April 2006)

@Volker und Klaus: man sieht sich ja heut noch. Oder kneift einer von euch?


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt doch was ihr wollt ich geh jetzt!
> 
> Gute Nacht
> Klaus




Und Tschüß aäääh gute nacht Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker und Klaus: man sieht sich ja heut noch. Oder kneift einer von euch?




Ja ich. 

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:  
Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 5 Sekunden warten, bevor du eine neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst. 



Drecks Forum!!!


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr





nene du hast verkehrt ge RRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr t .

Das geht so : Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

ohhh alle gehen 
ist die Party zu ende?? 

also _ich _habe Urlaub, falls ich das irgendjemandem noch nicht gesagt haben sollte 
Solanum


----------



## Cheetah (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich.
> 
> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 5 Sekunden warten, bevor du eine neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst.
> ...


Ich weis wo du wohnst.


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> menno wenn der darf darf ich auch!!!!
> Solanum



Klar, kommt ...


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh alle gehen
> ist die Party zu ende??
> 
> also _ich _habe Urlaub, falls ich das irgendjemandem noch nicht gesagt haben sollte
> Solanum


Natürlcih ist die Party noch nicht zu ende. Ich habe noch Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kommt ...




OK 
Solanum


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis wo du wohnst.




Tzzz. bin aber nicht da


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlcih ist die Party noch nicht zu ende. Ich habe noch Bier




cool und ich hab Ramazotti!! wollt ihr auch ???
Solanum


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> cool und ich hab Ramazotti!! wollt ihr auch ???
> Solanum




Aber nur einen Virtuellen.


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> aber kein Fisch!!
> 
> 
> vielleicht Jungfrau???




Mhhhhhhhhm


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhhhhhhm





MICHA !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur einen Virtuellen.



gerne doch, jeder wie er will!!
bitte schön:


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> gerne doch, jeder wie er will!!
> bitte schön:




Danke schön


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MICHA !!!


brüll den Micha doch nicht so an!! vielleicht will der ja auch nen Ramazotti??
aber der passt nicht wirklich zum Weizen!


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> brüll den Micha doch nicht so an!! vielleicht will der ja auch nen Ramazotti??
> aber der passt nicht wirklich zum Weizen!



Egal ich hab Weizen und Pilz in mir und noch Frau Cherry um Rat gefragt   


Und ich hab ihn nichht wirklich angebrüllt


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

So habe grade edn rest aus der ersten Flasche getötet!!! 

soll ich die zweite noch aufmachen?? 
wo seid ihr 

SOlanum


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> So jungs und mädels, sauft nich' soviel  ich muss ja schließlich morgen malochen  ...
> 
> ich wünsch euch noch viel kriesenbewätligungsspaß ...



Kriesenbewältigungsspaß?

Mehr Gegenseitigkeiten gibt's wohl nicht.


Mist, hab nix mehr zu trinken ...


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ich hab *Weizen* und *Pilz *in mir und noch Frau *Cherry *um Rat gefragt
> 
> 
> Und ich hab ihn nichht wirklich angebrüllt



du gehst aufs ganze!! oder!! du wills sicher sein das du dich auch 100% abschießt oder?? 

lass es dir schmecken:kotz: 
Solanum


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kriesenbewältigungsspaß?
> 
> Mehr Gegenseitigkeiten gibt's wohl nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich auch nicht merh, Aber egal die Flaschen sind leer und ich bin RANDVOLL !!!


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> du gehst aufs ganze!! oder!! du wills sicher sein das du dich auch 100% abschießt oder??
> 
> lass es dir schmecken:kotz:
> Solanum




Yep. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. So ich glaube ich logg mich mal aus weil ich j´goaub sonst ster ih gleich-.

Kann nicht mehr  


GN8


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> So habe grade edn rest aus der ersten Flasche getötet!!!
> 
> soll ich die zweite noch aufmachen??
> wo seid ihr
> ...



M ach auf!

Bin volleer als am 15. April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

* Apfelstrudel sind ...
... sogar für Nichtschwimmer ungefährlich ;-) *

kennst du American Pi???


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MICHA !!!



Ich bin Jungfrau und steh dazu ....


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> M ach auf!
> 
> Bin volleer als am 15. April.



ist das gut oder schlecht???


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ist das gut oder schlecht???



Im Zweifelsfall gut  

Alkohol hat scho´n C. F. W. Hegel zu Höchstleistungen animiert


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

alle weg 
ich bin alleine im großen bösen Fläätdrop Fred 


Solanum


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweifelsfall gut
> 
> Alkohol hat scho´n C. F. W. Hegel zu Höchstleistungen animiert



ohh doch noch einer -freru- 
auch wenn ich ihn nicht verstehe!! 

Solanum


----------



## Cheetah (28. April 2006)

Gute Nacht, John Boy! Gute Nacht, Elizabeth!


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht, John Boy! Gute Nacht, Elizabeth!



Nacht Frank


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohh doch noch einer -freru-
> auch wenn ich ihn nicht verstehe!!
> 
> Solanum



Ich könnte jetzt Klaus zitieren:

"keiner versteht mich" .....

oder einfacher: .. in vino veritas ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> in vino veritas ...


ja genau!!

aber hier führts mitlerweile zur Verwirrung findest du nicht??

Solanum


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand das Bett beziehen??
Habe gerade den Wäschekorb die drei Etagen hoch gewuchtet!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand das Bett beziehen??
> Habe gerade den Wäschekorb die drei Etagen hoch gewuchtet!
> Gruß
> Klaus



arme Sau!!
machs alleine!!

gute Nacht


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand das Bett beziehen??
> Habe gerade den Wäschekorb die drei Etagen hoch gewuchtet!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Die Verwirrungen des .....

Hallo Klaaaaus, machen wir 'ne WG?

Schleppe auch Wäschekörbe, wenn Rippen wieder ok.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> arme Sau!!
> machs alleine!!
> 
> gute Nacht



Ich wusstes ja so sind die Frauen! 
Dir auch !
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohh doch noch einer -freru-
> auch wenn ich ihn nicht verstehe!!
> 
> Solanum



Alkohol erweitert das Bewusstsein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau!!
> 
> aber hier führts mitlerweile zur Verwirrung findest du nicht??
> 
> Solanum



Nö, *****


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verwirrungen des .....
> 
> Hallo Klaaaaus, machen wir 'ne WG?
> 
> ...



Okay, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht mehr sooo alleine.

Aber wenn deine Rippen wieder okay sind,
ist vielleicht der Rücken auch wieder besser!  

War wohl heute alles etwas viel! Aufräumen und Computer umbauen und auch noch Wäsche waschen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol erweitert das Bewusstsein.


also momentan muss ich für dich aber noch aufholen .... so erweitert das ich dich verstehe bin ich noch nicht  

SOlanum


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Ich fang dann jetzt mal an mit dem  

Dazu noch ne Metamizol und eine Myoson!  

Gruß
Klaus
Ps. werde mit dem Bett machen eh nicht fertig!


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> also momentan muss ich für dich aber noch aufholen .... so erweitert das ich dich verstehe bin ich noch nicht
> 
> SOlanum



Um mal mit Volkers Vokabular zu antworten:

" Das schaffen wir schon ....."


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht mehr sooo alleine.
> 
> Aber wenn deine Rippen wieder okay sind,
> ist vielleicht der Rücken auch wieder besser!
> ...



Bereit für Dich ab 5. Mai 2006


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bereit für Dich ab 5. Mai 2006


Was ist eigendlich mit dem Tanz in den Mai ???
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

ihr zwei nen WG???

das ist ja ne tolle _*Trümmer Truppe*_

oh mein Gott!!


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ihr zwei nen WG???
> 
> das ist ja ne tolle _*Trümmer Truppe*_
> 
> oh mein Gott!!


Da kann ich dann soviel rummimosen wie ich will ! 

Gruß
Klaus

P.S. Das nehm ich wirklich persönlich!


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

ja was ist mit Tanz in en Mai??? fährst du in Frankfurt??  meien Räume kennt ihr ja! die sind frei!!

und was ist ab 5. 5.???

6.5. ist SIT Testival!! da fahre wir ja eh gemeinsam hin oder??

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ja was ist mit Tanz in en Mai??? fährst du in Frankfurt??  meien Räume kennt ihr ja! die sind frei!!
> 
> und was ist ab 5. 5.???
> 
> ...



An 6.5 bin ich zwar in Moitzfeld aber nicht wegen euch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich dann soviel rummimosen wie ich will !
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...




och Klaus du bist süß so wie du bist!  mit weniger Mimosen wärs doch nur halb so schön!!! 

nicht persönlich nehmen, das hat keinen Wert, weils nicht böse gemeint ist!!! 
Solanum


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> An 6.5 bin ich zwar in Moitzfeld aber nicht wegen euch!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



nicht wegen uns


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind



hat Solanum vor ca. 2 Minuten geregelt!!


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> och Klaus du bist süß so wie du bist!  mit weniger Mimosen wärs doch nur halb so schön!!!
> 
> nicht persönlich nehmen, das hat keinen Wert, weils nicht böse gemeint ist!!!
> Solanum


Ich seh das schon ihr wisst ja alle alles besser!
ZUm Glück könnt ihr ja alle in mich hineinsehen!
Und wenn das wirklich deine Meinung ist das ich ne Mimose bin, dann weiß ich nicht wieso nicht mehr weiter!

Dann geh ich lieber wieder in meinen Kanal zurück.

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso ich am Samstag dann nicht geheult habe auf der Tour und nicht schon am Eingang zum  Märchenwald zurück gefahren bin!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ihr zwei nen WG???
> 
> das ist ja ne tolle _*Trümmer Truppe*_
> 
> oh mein Gott!!



Wir lieben uns ...  ...der Rest findet sich .,..


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wegen uns


Nee ich habe dort ein Rendevous!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh das schon ihr wisst ja alle alles besser!
> ZUm Glück könnt ihr ja alle in mich hineinsehen!
> Und wenn das wirklich deine Meinung ist das ich ne Mimose bin, dann weiß ich nicht wieso nicht mehr weiter!
> 
> ...




och Klaus!!!!! du darfst das echt nicht ernst nehmen!! mit manchen Bemerkungen provozierst du halt nen Spruch, aber es ist nur ein scheiß Spruch und nix ernstes... wirklich !!! nimm das nicht ernst!!Bitte!! du bist nen klasse Kerl wiso sollte ich/wir dich ernsthaft verletzen wollen?? das will nimand!!

Glaub mir einfach!

 Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich habe dort ein Rendevous!
> Gruß
> Klaus



echt  wie heist sie????


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> hat Solanum vor ca. 2 Minuten geregelt!!




und .....???


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich habe dort ein Rendevous!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Watt is?

Immer diese Körbe   

Kein Wunder ....

... und ja, ich kenne Dich ....


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir lieben uns ...  ...der Rest findet sich .,..



jaja macht ihr mal... ich sagte doch schon Trümmer Truppe!!!

ich komm euch dann regelmäßig besuchen OK??


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Bin gerade abgestürzt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade abgestürzt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


von was ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Watt is?
> 
> Immer diese Körbe
> 
> ...


Und wer ist es?? Wenn du mich kennst!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> von was ??


Erstmal von Bett und dann auch noch aus dem Netz!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer ist es?? Wenn du mich kennst!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



er kenst _dich_, nicht _sie_!!!


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal von Bett und dann auch noch aus dem Netz!
> Gruß
> Klaus



mein Netz ist heute erstaunlich stabil!! meine firewal kickt mich sonst manchmal raus... ist etwas übereifrig!!

Solanum


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> er kenst _dich_, nicht _sie_!!!



Ja eben drum!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> mein Netz ist heute erstaunlich stabil!! meine firewal kickt mich sonst manchmal raus... ist etwas übereifrig!!
> 
> Solanum


War schon der ganze Rechner! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Klaus & Iris, gute Nacht ... ich hoffe Du meintest mich´....


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus & Iris, gute Nacht ... ich hoffe Du meintest mich´....



ähh wer mein hier wen???

jaja... gute Nacht!!


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus & Iris, gute Nacht ... ich hoffe Du meintest mich´....


Gute Nacht Michael  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Nacht Klaus ich mach mich auf in die Kiste!!!

byby Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Nacht Klaus ich mach mich auf in die Kiste!!!
> 
> byby Iris


Dann dir auch eine Gute Nacht Iris  

Mein Bett ist auch gerade fertig geworden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht Michael
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Nacht Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nacht Klaus


Danke Michael!   
Traüm was schönes fallst du überhaupt liegen kannst!

Bin geradeschon wieder abgestürzt!

Grüß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Nur noch 31 Postings dann haben wir 300 geschafft!
 Seit Michael gestern abend angefangen hat!


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Michael was liest du denn noch ?? Nicht alles mitbekommen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Genauso Frank du hast wohl auch nicht alles mitbekommen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigendlich mit dem Tanz in den Mai ???
> Gruß
> Klaus




Morgäääääääääääähn zusammen.

Das würd mich auch interressieren.

Und mir ist irgendwie so bääääääh heut morgen  , ( 5 Flaschen Pilz , 2 Hefeweizen und ne 3/4 Flache Cherry :kotz:  )


----------



## volker k (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade abgestürzt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





ICH war auch abgestürzt


----------



## Molly (28. April 2006)

Moin!
Seid ihr bescheuert? Ich habs eilig und will in den Wald und muss mich durch 10(?) Seiten besoffene Spams lesen???
Menno, das hat mich gerade eine halbe Stunde von meiner Nonnensteintour gekostet, das muss ich alles bei den uphills wieder rausholen.
(Geht ja gar nicht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Hallo Molly,
doch das geht, biste bloß nach drei Anstiegen platt! 
Viel Spaß beim biken! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

@Molly

Mensch du bist ja immernoch irgendwo hier!
Los ab in den Wald! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Guten Morgen!!!

ich war schon beim Arzt und habe Brötchen mitgebracht!! wer kommt vorbei und frühstückt mit mir??

Solanum


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!!!
> 
> ich war schon beim Arzt und habe Brötchen mitgebracht!! wer kommt vorbei und frühstückt mit mir??
> 
> Solanum


Morgen Solanum,

wieso beim Arzt???
Auch mehr passsiert letzten Samstag wie beim Michael?
Sorry ist mir einwenig zu weit! 
Schmier mir jetzt auch ein paar Bütterchen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Solanum,
> 
> wieso beim Arzt???
> Auch mehr passsiert letzten Samstag wie beim Michael?
> ...



nene nix mit biken.... irgendwas mit der Leber.. nen Virus oder so

oder vom Saufen???  nene da gibts härtere Kalliber, die da eher gefährdet wären....

Blutbild abwarten... die haben mir mindestens 10 Liter Blut abgezapft 

SOlanum


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

hat mal jemand nachgesehen wieviele Stunden das gestern hier ging???

Party Party!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal jemand nachgesehen wieviele Stunden das gestern hier ging???
> 
> Party Party!!



Ja, klar das ging von 18:46 bis um 02:01
Und es waren 271 Postings! 
Gruß
Klaus

Edit: Ich war aber noch ein paar Stunden länger wach!
Aber hier war ja niemand mehr!


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> nene nix mit biken.... irgendwas mit der Leber.. nen Virus oder so
> 
> oder vom Saufen???  nene da gibts härtere Kalliber, die da eher gefährdet wären....
> 
> ...



Dann frühstücke mal gut und ich hoffe das es nichts schlimmes ist! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

dito!!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2006)

Hatten wir einen Namen gefunden?
Muss ich mich bei jemandem entschuldigen?
Können wir den Tanz in den Mai auf Morgen Abend vorverlegen?

Fragen über Fragen ...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (28. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Hatten wir einen Namen gefunden?
> 2. Muss ich mich bei jemandem entschuldigen?
> 3. Können wir den Tanz in den Mai auf Morgen Abend vorverlegen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,
Zu 1. Du hattest dich für Diego entschieden! 
Zu 2. Also bei mir nicht! 
Zu 3. Nö!  

Antworten über Antworten

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (28. April 2006)

Hey, ihr seid ja alle schon wieder fit!
Die Tour ganz alleine war super. 2 Hasen, 1 Eichhörnchen und 1 Reh. Und eine Mettwurst vom Bauern Övermann, das nennt man Jagdglück.
Und die Zeit hat auch gereicht, die Wege waren fast alle super.
@solanum: was machst du denn bloß mit deiner Leber?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ihr seid ja alle schon wieder fit!


Ich habe hier zwar nicht alle Posts gelesen, aber macht es nicht eher den Eindruck, als würden die Rechtsrheinischen gerade dahingerafft oder siechen  . Na ja, Ihr seid jung und zäh, wird schon noch wieder schlimmer werden .

Links des Rheines kommt es wohl erst am Sonntag zu Abgängen unter der bikenden Zivilbevölkerung...


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Zu 1. Du hattest dich für Diego entschieden!
> Zu 2. Also bei mir nicht!
> Zu 3. Nö!
> ...




zu1 ja hatte er aber es wird doch eh ein Mädchen!!
zu 2 bei mir auch nciht!
zu 3 wiso Nö??? bei mir ja!!! (termin und Location) 

Antworten auf Antworten

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2006)

Hi
bekommen wir denn nun mit morgen Abend was auf dei Beine gestellt?
lasst uns zusamen in den 30. April tanzen!!


wo denn??

was könnte man machen?

wer will?


Solanum


----------



## Molly (28. April 2006)

Der Klassiker findet doch immer auf dem Brocken im Harz statt. Oben ist es übrigens immer sehr kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (29. April 2006)

Noch jemand da???


----------



## Redking (29. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Noch jemand da???



Ja,  
Aber wohl sonst keiner mehr!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Hi Klaus,
wie schaut es aus mit der Invalidenrunde am Montag?
Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein, für eine wirklich langsame Runde?


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> wie schaut es aus mit der Invalidenrunde am Montag?
> Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein, für eine wirklich langsame Runde?



Hallo Frank, 
wenn du vorher noch mit Zewatüchern die Wege was abtrocknest! 
Abgeneigt bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht. Hängt aber vom Wetter ab.
Denn langsam durch den Regen zu fahren habe ich keine Lust zu. 
Machst du einen Termin oder kurzfristig am Montag entscheiden?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Mein Wetterdaumen sagt mir, Montagvormittag ist es trocken(von oben). Ich würde 10Uhr am Aggerstadion vorschlagen.


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Hallo Frank,
hört sich für mich gut an, da ich ja dann zu jeder Zeit aussteigen kann,
wenn nichts mehr geht. Den Weg heim finde ich ja schon! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Wetterdaumen sagt mir, Montagvormittag ist es trocken(von oben). Ich würde 10Uhr am Aggerstadion vorschlagen.



Konfuzinus sagt: "Wenn Du naß wirst von oben, ist warscheinlich der Regen am toben".

Lt. wetter.com  bedeckt, 6 °C, 90 % Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit
Für mich hört sich das nach ner Schotten-Tour an. Also wenns ned gerade kübelt, sehe ich zu, dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Konfuzinus sagt: "Wenn Du naß wirst von oben, ist warscheinlich der Regen am toben".
> 
> Lt. wetter.com  bedeckt, 6 °C, 90 % Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit
> Für mich hört sich das nach ner Schotten-Tour an. Also wenns ned gerade kübelt, sehe ich zu, dass ich dabei bin.



Also ich komm dann in der Badehose! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

ähhmmmmm, Neopren

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

guckst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2373


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Erster! 

Du meinst doch den Wendehammer??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Frank sag aber mal wieso führe ich???? 

Dann hätte ich ja auch den Termin machen können????? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Ja erster, Wendehammer.


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

Cool .. Klaus´Cookring Tour


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Frank sag aber mal wieso führe ich????
> 
> Dann hätte ich ja auch den Termin machen können?????
> Gruß
> Klaus



Zu spät, mit deiner Anmeldung im LMB hast du quasi unterschreiben. Beim nächsten Mal, vorher lesen, dann anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Cool .. Klaus´Cookring Tour


Nee ist an dem Bike nicht dran????(du Ferkel du!)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät, mit deiner Anmeldung im LMB hast quasi unterschreiben. Beim nächsten Mal, vorher lesen, dann anmelden.


Ich kann mich aber abmelden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Also die 2 Stunden ist aber was übertrieben! Also ich werde wohl eher eine davon Pause machen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Macht sich aber nicht gut, denk an deinen Ruf.


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich aber abmelden!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Macht sich aber nicht gut, denk an deinem Ruf.


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Macht sich aber nicht gut, denk an deinen Ruf.


Wieso der ist eh ruiniert! 
Schau mal im KTWR! 
Und ich habe nichts mehr zu verlieren!
Wenn ich im Long John komme werdet ihr aber blöd schauen! 
Aber da werde eich wegen den drei Wochen fett werden sowieso nicht mehr rein passen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Habe mich in letzter Zeit von mindestens drei Touren abgemeldet! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Long John? http://www.unterwegs.biz/auction/shopware_item.php?id=2487


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Nee, Frank da bist du auf dem Holzweg! 
Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Surfer müsste Mann sein!


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Zurück zum Thema, Biker die durch ihr zu schweres Bike behindert sind dürfen auch mit, sofern es fahrtüchtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema, Biker die durch ihr zu schweres Bike behindert sind dürfen auch mit, sofern es fahrtüchtig ist.


Musst du die Jugend soooooooo verarschen????
Lars Frank will damit sagen das er dich zu Hause abholen will! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ist an dem Bike nicht dran????(du Ferkel du!)
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Genaueres will ich jetzt nicht wirklich wissen ...


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Genaueres will ich jetzt nicht wirklich wissen ...


Wieso fängst du denn mit dem Blödsinn an???  
Dann musst du die Folgen ertragen! 
Aber du nimmst deinen ja ab jetzt immer mit!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber du nimmst deinen ja ab jetzt immer mit!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Aber sicher ... hab ich grad "drüber" gezogen ...


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Frank bringst du eine Karte mit??
Damit wir uns nicht verfahren??

Ich bin nämlich zu sehr mit dem radfahren beschäftigt um auf den Weg zu achten! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Frank bringst du eine Karte mit??
> Damit wir uns nicht verfahren??
> 
> Ich bin nämlich zu sehr mit dem radfahren beschäftigt um auf den Weg zu achten!
> ...


Ja, Klaus.

Bring du nur Speed  mit.


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Klaus.
> 
> Bring du nur Speed  mit.



Sorry, Frank das ist aus! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher ... hab ich grad "drüber" gezogen ...


Kommt gut oder, man(n) hat so ein schönes Gefühl beim Aufziehen, nie mehr ohne! Für sein gutes Stück macht man(n) doch alles.
....


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt gut oder, man(n) hat so ein schönes Gefühl beim Aufziehen, nie mehr ohne! Für sein gutes Stück macht man(n) doch alles.
> ....



Wenn die Fahrrad Galerie nich insolvent gegangen wäre, hätt ich das jetzt über so n Teil mit nem Knick ziehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Jetzt tut ihr beiden mal nicht so als ob ihr Dieter Bohlen seit!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Manche brauchen halt den Kick mit dem Knick.


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt tut ihr beiden mal nicht so als ob ihr Dieter Bohlen seit!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Geht der auch biken? Ich dachte, der fährt nur Ferrari und da wüsste ich nicht, wo meinen Little Joe unter bringen sollte ...


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Geht der auch biken? Ich dachte, der fährt nur Ferrari und da wüsste ich nicht, wo meinen Little Joe unter bringen sollte ...


Mensch um den Knüppel aber der Joe ist dann wohl zu klein!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Was fürn Knüppel? _Unschuldig frag_


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Noch jemand da???



Um die Zeit hättest Du Dich auch sinnvoller beschäftigen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Zeit hättest Du Dich auch sinnvoller beschäftigen können


Hallo Michael
wie war das Rennen in Sundern??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was fürn Knüppel? _Unschuldig frag_



Einen, den Du bei Dir nicht hast ...


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

So mein Schatzi hat heute endlich den Artgerechten Untergrund in meinem Zimmer bekommen   :






Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das Rennen in Sundern??



wenn ich antworten darf...kalt,sehr kalt...


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich antworten darf...kalt,sehr kalt...






Und hier die Wetteraussichten für das nächste halbe Jahr : Der Frühling und Sommer werden übersprungen , der Herbst findet gerade statt und bis nächste Woche kommt der Winter.  :kotz:   


ICH HAB KEINEN BOCK MEHR AUF DIESE S C H E I ß KÄLTE !!!!!   !!!!


----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HAB KEINEN BOCK MEHR AUF DIESE S C H E I ß KÄLTE !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> volker k schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

solls etwa warm werden????ich glaubs erst wenn ich mich wieder mit kurzen sachen raus trauen kann ohne angst vor erfrierungen haben zu müßen


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier die Wetteraussichten für das nächste halbe Jahr : Der Frühling und Sommer werden übersprungen , der Herbst findet gerade statt und bis nächste Woche kommt der Winter.  :kotz:
> 
> 
> ICH HAB KEINEN BOCK MEHR AUF DIESE S C H E I ß KÄLTE !!!!!   !!!!




Wander doch aus, in ein warm südliches Land, z.B. in den *Iran*. Oder verstehe ich deine aktuelle Signatur nicht.


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> solls etwa warm werden????ich glaubs erst wenn ich mich wieder mit kurzen sachen raus trauen kann ohne angst vor erfrierungen haben zu müßen




Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich für  "Globale Erwärmung"  bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich für  "Globale Erwärmung"  bin



soviel fckw haben wir glaube ich nicht mehr


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Becci schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> soviel fckw haben wir glaube ich nicht mehr





Meinst du  ? MIST dann müssen wir die Produktion mal wieder ankurbeln ( mal in Ebay such nach einem neuen Ozonloch   )


----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> mal in Ebay such nach einem neuen Ozonloch



gefunden??


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> gefunden??





Leider nicht , sind momentan alle ausverkauft


----------



## Solanum (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefält eine ganz bestimmte Äußerung des Präsidenten.



die da wäre 

übrigens! hier schneits!!!! 


Solanum


----------



## Becci (30. April 2006)

> noch sonnenschein bzw sonnenuntergang vom fenster aus sehen kann ..


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> die da wäre
> 
> übrigens! hier schneits!!!!
> 
> ...





WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS :kotz:


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> die da wäre
> 
> übrigens! hier schneits!!!!
> 
> ...



Dann wird es ja essig mit dem Maibaum stellen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird es ja essig mit dem Maibaum stellen!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Maibaum ohne Blätter


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Maibaum ohne Blätter


Stimmt meiner auf dem Balkon hat ganz klitzekleine!


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

Wieso die Aufregung   Is doch April! Und der haut heute nacht ab... 

















Und wehe der nimmt sein Wetter nicht mit


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt meiner auf dem Balkon hat ganz klitzekleine!





Muß halt die Kreppband wirtschaft angekurbelt werden.  


Vieleicht haben die dieses Jahr ja sowas wie Blätter im Angebot gehabt


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso die Aufregung   Is doch April! Und der haut heute nacht ab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Mist wird er bestimmt in der Luft liegen lassen. Man müßte mal drüber nachdenken den April zu verklagen


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Mist wird er bestimmt in der Luft liegen lassen. Man müßte mal drüber nachdenken den April zu verklagen



Also, wenn der das macht find ich sollte er für immer des Landes verwiesen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

So ein gerippe ohne was möchte doch heute wohl keine Frau , oder????


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> So ein gerippe ohne was möchte doch heute wohl keine Frau , oder????


Redest du jetzt von Dir oder dem Baum


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

@ Volker, kannst Du mal grad Deine Signatur ändern!


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Redest du jetzt von Dir oder dem Baum


Von dem Baum!
Ich bin fett!


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So ein gerippe ohne was möchte doch heute wohl keine Frau , oder????





Stimmt , die werden irgendwie immer wählerischer ( hoffentlich hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben ).


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker, kannst Du mal grad Deine Signatur ändern!





Wieso das denn???


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker, kannst Du mal grad Deine Signatur ändern!


Michael kannst du dir eine zulegen??
Wie war das Rennen???????


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ...hoffentlich hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben ).



Kommt drauf an was du meinst...


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

@ Michael.

Besser so?


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Volker auf welchen Parkplatz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> wählerischer




@ Schneege

Das meinte ich


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker auf welchen Parkplatz???




Den Parkplatz in der Hardt. Damals , letzten Sommer  weißt du noch?


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Michael hast du Becci gestern gesehen???


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

Vorschlag SIT Tag (06.05.2006)

- Treffen in Burscheid (FDT, KFL, RSF, USW.)
- Tour nach Bensberg (oder wars in Moitzfeld und um wieviel Uhr?)
- Teilnahme SIT-Event
- Rückfahrt nach Burscheid
- Duschen mit Iris
- Video bei Iris (Brokeback Mountain  )
- Kollektives Augenzufressen und Besaufen
- Kuscheln zum Ausklang 
- Open End

Einwände, Änderungsvorschläge, ....?

Dan mach ich 'nen LMB Termin.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Den Parkplatz in der Hardt. Damals , letzten Sommer  weißt du noch?



Kenn ich!


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag SIT Tag (06.05.2006)
> 
> - Treffen in Burscheid (FDT, KFL, RSF, USW.)
> - Tour nach Bensberg (oder wars in Moitzfeld und um wieviel Uhr?)
> ...




Dafür


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

P.S.: Was ist denn jetzt mit der Signatur???


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Besser so?



Nö, mach alles weg und dafür:

"Schmetterlinge im Bauch"


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, mach alles weg und dafür:
> 
> "Schmetterlinge im Bauch"




Geht nicht die haben sich ins Ausland verabschiedet , denen ist es hier zu kalt gewoden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag SIT Tag (06.05.2006)
> 
> - Treffen in Burscheid (FDT, KFL, RSF, USW.)
> - Tour nach Bensberg (oder wars in Moitzfeld und um wieviel Uhr?)
> ...



Hallo Michael,
- ist mir zu weit
- geht nicht da zu weit!
- Werde da sein!
- villeicht !
-Nein
-okay Aber nur bei guter Qualität
- solltet ihr bei SIT machen!
- Nein
-Okay

Gruß
Klaus

P.S. Fahr jetzt mit Volker was essen!


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> - ist mir zu weit
> - geht nicht da zu weit!
> - Werde da sein!
> ...





* FreuSichDrauf *


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

@ Michael

Wo bleibt der LMB???
:love


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag SIT Tag (06.05.2006)
> 
> - Treffen in Burscheid (FDT, KFL, RSF, USW.)
> - Tour nach Bensberg (oder wars in Moitzfeld und um wieviel Uhr?)
> ...



Wie wärs, wenn man das ganze als Sternfahrt macht:

-Treffen in Moitzfeld
-Testen, zentrieren lassen, Nahrung auf nehmen.....
-Gemeinsame fahrt wohin auch immer (oder hat Iris schon grünes Licht gegeben?)
-open end
-und Morgens Ausnüchtern beim Heimradeln

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

Sundern:

2°Grad (Fahradtacho-Anzeige)
1. Startreihe.
1. Gruppe nach 10 km Vorderrad platt  (Schwalbe Light)
Aufholjagt .... Schnee (oben liegenbleibend), durchnässt trotz Überschuhen, Handschuhen, ...
Erste Runde (55 km) nach 2:10 h.
Anfang zweite Runde läuft noch gut. Wird langsam wieder wärmer.
2. Platter (hinten) nach 71 km (Schwalbe Light).
Aufgabe in Ermangelung weiterer Ersatzschläuche und Rückfahrt zum Ziel.

Fazit gutes Training aber teuer und nie wieder Schwalbe-Schläuche .

Kann nur hoffen, dass morgen alles gut läuft in Frankfurt*




*Rund um den Henninger Turm


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs, wenn man das ganze als Sternfahrt macht:
> 
> -Treffen in Moitzfeld
> -Testen, zentrieren lassen, Nahrung auf nehmen.....
> ...



Auch gut.

Iris ?????????????????????????

Sach watt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gut.
> 
> Iris ?????????????????????????
> 
> Sach watt!





Bestimmt ist ihre Telefonleitung eingefroren


P.S.: Du hast PM


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt ist ihre Telefonleitung eingefroren
> 
> 
> P.S.: Du hast PM



Du hast Antwort  

Viel Spaß mit KLAUS beim Essen!


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Antwort
> 
> Viel Spaß mit KLAUS beim Essen!





Du hast antwort schon zurück  

Bin erst mal schnell essen.
Bis gleich


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> nie wieder Schwalbe-*Schläuche* .
> 
> ...


Wofür Schläuche? Bist du Nostalgiker?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag SIT Tag (06.05.2006)
> 
> - Treffen in Burscheid (FDT, KFL, RSF, USW.)
> - Tour nach Bensberg (oder wars in Moitzfeld und um wieviel Uhr?)
> ...



Den Vorschlag gibt es doch auch von mir - warum machen wir denn jetzt alles doppelt in zwei Foren ?


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Den Vorschlag gibt es doch auch von mir - warum machen wir denn jetzt alles doppelt in zwei Foren ?





Der Michael hat ihn doch nur um das Rahmenprogramm erweitert  .


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Frau Solanum bitte an Kasse 1  .

Könnten Sie bitte stellung zu dem Tour - und Eventvorschlag von Herrn Delgado nehmen ?


----------



## Solanum (30. April 2006)

Klaro Jungs!! von mir gibts Grünes Licht!!!
Sorry! war grade grichisch essen (suuuper lecker !!) war ausnamsweise nicht online

Also kein Thema freu mich auf euch!!

ich habe Essen, zwei Matrazen, dafür auch Bettzeug, den Rest müsst ihr selber ransschaffen!!  
wer hat den Film ?? (OK ich versuchs auch parallel)


Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro Jungs!! von mir gibts Grünes Licht!!!
> Sorry! war grade grichisch essen (suuuper lecker !!) war ausnamsweise nicht online
> 
> Also kein Thema freu mich auf euch!!
> ...




Also ich bring dann die BGS-VideoKiste mit.
Die BGS-Schlafkiste mit.
Und wenn du willst noch nen Kuchen


----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro Jungs!! von mir gibts Grünes Licht!!!
> Sorry! war grade grichisch essen (suuuper lecker !!) war ausnamsweise nicht online
> 
> Also kein Thema freu mich auf euch!!
> ...


Hi ??? Ich weiß ja nicht was das ist aber gut das es schmeckte! 
Wenn schon einen Koopie dann eine die kein Augenkrebs verursacht!
Was für Essen gibt es denn??? Nicht das ich mir eigenes ranschaffen muss ??
Oder grillen wir!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ??? Ich weiß ja nicht was das ist aber gut das es schmeckte!
> Wenn schon einen Koopie dann eine die kein Augenkrebs verursacht!
> Was für Essen gibt es denn??? Nicht das ich mir eigenes ranschaffen muss ??
> Oder grillen wir!
> ...


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ??? Ich weiß ja nicht was das ist aber gut das es schmeckte!
> Wenn schon einen Koopie dann eine die kein Augenkrebs verursacht!
> Was für Essen gibt es denn??? Nicht das ich mir eigenes ranschaffen muss ??
> Oder grillen wir!
> ...




ich weis noch nicht was wir Essen aber du musst sicher keinen Kartoffelsalat essen!! Wir bekommen dich schon satt! (außerdem haben wir sogar Pizzataxis hier )
Grillen wäre natürlich auch cool, aber da muss das Wetter mitspielen und wir müssten zwischen Wohnung und Grillplatz (Paulinen-Hof) ca 15minuten Radeln... oder wir machen alles am Grilllplatz (P.Hof).. ich denke noch mal drüber nach!!!

Gute Nacht Solanum


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis noch nicht was wir Essen aber du musst sicher keinen Kartoffelsalat essen!! Wir bekommen dich schon satt! (außerdem haben wir sogar Pizzataxis hier )
> Grillen wäre natürlich auch cool, aber da muss das Wetter mitspielen und wir müssten zwischen Wohnung und Grillplatz (Paulinen-Hof) ca 15minuten Radeln... oder wir machen alles am Grilllplatz (P.Hof).. ich denke noch mal drüber nach!!!
> 
> Gute Nacht Solanum





Quatsch wir Grillen in der Wohnung 


P.S.: Gute Nacht Iris


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis noch nicht was wir Essen aber du musst sicher keinen Kartoffelsalat essen!! Wir bekommen dich schon satt! (außerdem haben wir sogar Pizzataxis hier )
> Grillen wäre natürlich auch cool, aber da muss das Wetter mitspielen und wir müssten zwischen Wohnung und Grillplatz (Paulinen-Hof) ca 15minuten Radeln... oder wir machen alles am Grilllplatz (P.Hof).. ich denke noch mal drüber nach!!!
> 
> Gute Nacht Solanum


Gute Nacht  Solanum,
das wird ein teures unterfangen ! 
Volker hat es eben gesehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch wir Grillen in der Wohnung
> 
> 
> P.S.: Gute Nacht Iris





SUUUPER Idee!!!    ich hab euch lieb!!!!  

Also ich habe auch nen Garten direkt an der Wohnung aber der ist recht ungemütlich!! ....

ich denk mal drüber nach!!

Gutsnächtle Solanum


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> SUUUPER Idee!!!    ich hab euch lieb!!!!
> 
> Also ich habe auch nen Garten direkt an der Wohnung aber der ist recht ungemütlich!! ....
> 
> ...





Ist kein Thema , Fleisch im Garten Grillen rauftragen und in der Wohnung vernaschen    


Gute Nacht


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bring dann die BGS-VideoKiste mit.
> Die BGS-Schlafkiste mit.
> Und wenn du willst noch nen Kuchen



Auja... 
vom letzten Kuchen hät ich ja fast was abbekommen  

Also was haltet Ihr denn vom Thema Sternfahrt... Fläätdroper aus Siegburg und Umgebung Treffen sich hier irgendwo... die aus Burscheid in Burscheid... usw... und um Punkt xxUhr stoßen wir dann alle in Moitzfeld frontal zusammen und danch miteinander an  (auf was auch immer  )...
Später gehts dan zusammen nach Burscheid, es wird sich um die Matratzen  geprügelt  und am nächsten Tach jedet wieder radelnd heim ?????

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Thema in der Wohnung vernaschen
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht


Wen???????????????????????????


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Auja...
> vom letzten Kuchen hät ich ja fast was abbekommen
> 
> Also was haltet Ihr denn vom Thema Sternfahrt... Fläätdroper aus Siegburg und Umgebung Treffen sich hier irgendwo... die aus Burscheid in Burscheid... usw... und um Punkt xxUhr stoßen wir dann alle in Moitzfeld frontal zusammen und danch miteinander an  (auf was auch immer  )...
> ...





Ich dachte das was du vorschlägst gilt als schon abgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Auja...
> vom letzten Kuchen hät ich ja fast was abbekommen
> 
> Also was haltet Ihr denn vom Thema Sternfahrt...* Fläätdroper aus Siegburg und Umgebung* Treffen sich hier irgendwo... die aus Burscheid in Burscheid... usw... und um Punkt xxUhr stoßen wir dann alle in Moitzfeld frontal zusammen und danch miteinander an  (auf was auch immer  )...
> ...


Einspruch
ich komme mit dem Auto!


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wen???????????????????????????





Naja , also , ähhhhhhm. Können wir das Thema wechseln


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja , also , ähhhhhhm. Können wir das Thema wechseln


Nöööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das was du vorschlägst gilt als schon abgemacht


Klar   wollt's nur höflich verpacken


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch
> ich komme mit dem Auto!


Einspruch angenommen


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> A
> Und wenn du willst noch nen Kuchen:cool:



Ich kann auch einen machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch einen machen!


auch angenommen 

Edit zu meinem Vorschlag: nich heim radeln sondern kugeln ....


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Ich bin Unterzuckert  
Ich hol mir was Schoki! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> auch angenommen
> 
> Edit zu meinem Vorschlag: nich heim radeln sondern kugeln ....



Ich komm schon nachher hingekugelt!


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

Also denn,

ers'ma' bis morgen... 

ich brauch Schlaf....


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Unterzuckert
> Ich hol mir was Schoki!
> 
> 
> ...




I want Bier


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch einen machen!




Einen Apfelkuchen


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> I want Bier


Hab ich hier! Das Bier! Komm zu mier


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Apfelkuchen


Nöö einen Möhrenkuchen! Für die Häschen!


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich hier! Das Bier! Komm zu mier





Ich müßte ja nur bis zum Kühlschrank kriechen.
Hast du auch das gute Orangen Bier???


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö einen Möhrenkuchen! Für die Häschen!




Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich müßte ja nur bis zum Kühlschrank kriechen.
> Hast du auch das gute Orangen Bier???


Nööö Aber ich kann pantschen!


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö Aber ich kann pantschen!




... Und beim Klugen panscher stets die Kasse klingelt ....


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und beim Klugen panscher stets die Kasse klingelt ....


Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttt
hast du ne Kasse???


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttttttttt
> hast du ne Kasse???




Nö! Du?


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und beim Klugen panscher stets die Kasse klingelt ....


Schmeckt das auch mit MagTab


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nö! Du?


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????


Psssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttt


Genau


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeckt das auch mit MagTab




Öhhhh , ich glaub eher nicht


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhhh , ich glaub eher nicht


Also doch :kotz:


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

So , Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Gute Nacht Big Jim, Smart Sam, Betty, Nobby  und Fat Albert!


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Schlafenszeit bei den Schwalbtons 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Morgääähn.

Also das Wetter sieht doch mal richtig gut aus heute morgen ( zwar etwas kalt aber wenigstens Sonne   ).


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

Uaahhhhh!!!!

Ich krich die Augen zwar noch nit wirklich rischtitsch auf... aber ich seh auch sowat wie Sonne !

Ich werf mich jetzt aufs bike, also bis gleich  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Uaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> Ich krich die Augen zwar noch nit wirklich rischtitsch auf... aber ich seh auch sowat wie Sonne !
> 
> ...




Ciao Bella


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Was , zieh ich an ! Was zieh ich an , damit mich auch jeder sehen kann??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

nix


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was , zieh ich an ! Was zieh ich an , damit mich auch jeder sehen kann???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Also wenn ich das mal so sagen darf : WEIß liegt voll im Trend


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> nix


Du kriegst doch nicht die Gucker auf!  
Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

@ Michael.

Viel erfolg heute in Frankfurt


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Viel erfolg heute in Frankfurt



Und lass den Turm stehen! 
Viel Glück

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Frank bringst du eine Karte mit??
> Damit wir uns nicht verfahren??
> 
> Ich bin nämlich zu sehr mit dem radfahren beschäftigt um auf den Weg zu achten!
> ...




Habt Ihr euch eigentlich mal darauf geeinigt, wer von euch den Guide macht? Sind ja immerhin 9 Leute heute und das Wetter sieht auch dirchaus brauchbar aus. Nicht, dass wir am Ende noch 1,5h um den Parkplatz fahren ...


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr euch eigentlich mal darauf geeinigt, wer von euch den Guide macht? Sind ja immerhin 9 Leute heute und das Wetter sieht auch dirchaus brauchbar aus. Nicht, dass wir am Ende noch 1,5h um den Parkplatz fahren ...


Michael, ich fahr bei jeder Runde in der Heide immer nur um den Parklpatz herum, wenn du es noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest!   

Frank hat die Tour rein gestellt und ist so der Guide!  

Gruß
Klaus

P.s.Wie sollte ich von hinten guiden????


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Bei mir gehts jetzt los! 
Bis gleich!


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Michael nicht lesen, los fahren sonst kommst du zu spät! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen!!

ich habe mich grade gemütlich aus dem Bett gepellt!!


Wir können dann auch gerne Grillen, und die toten heißen Tiere die Treppe hochholen! ich kann auch alles besorgen (gibts ne allgemeien Kasse? .... weil Fleisch für alle verfressenen Fläätdropper.... )

Also die Kuchen Angebote sind super, obwohl Volker ja noch nen Schokikuchen gut hat.... Aber den vielleicht nen anderes mal weil ich vermutlich mit dem Grillgedönse genug am Gang haben werde. Esst ihr überhaupt Salat ??

Mag wer frische Forelle?? ich mach die dann Grillfertig!!?

wenn Klaus mit dem Auto kommt wäre es ja geschickt, wenn er alle Klamotten von euch (Videokiste schlafsachen etc.) in sein Auto gepackt bekäme oder?

so ich kläre jetzt mal den Maik auf!!

Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (1. Mai 2006)

Morgen, solanum + FDTs!
Hier ist das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht, in der Sonne wird es auch schnell warm. Aber Gewitter mit Hagel und Schnee lauern hinterm Horizont.
Das Zeug bleibt oberhalb von 300m sogar etwas liegen.
Samstag durfte ich noch mal raus und bin mit den Wiehenbikern zick-zack gefahren: nur rauf (schieben,  mmmh.. tragen und mit dem Rad über Bäume steigen) und sofort wieder runter. Raumgewinn Luftlinie jeweis 50m. 
Um 16:30 musste ich mich dann verabschieden, weil Finni sonst allein zu Hause gewesen wäre. Jedenfalls bin ich nicht mehr bis zum Nonnenstein gekommen.
Gestern und heute kann ich nur hoffen, dass Finn mal mit mir rauskommt, sonst ist keiner da, weil alle URLAUB machen.
Die Mädels tanzen in den Mai, Jan ist in England, Andy hockt auf einem Berg in den Alpen.
Ich habe alte Inliner ausgegraben und fahre mit Finn die Spielstraße hin und her.


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen, solanum + FDTs!
> Hier ist das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht, in der Sonne wird es auch schnell warm. Aber Gewitter mit Hagel und Schnee lauern hinterm Horizont.
> Das Zeug bleibt oberhalb von 300m sogar etwas liegen.
> Samstag durfte ich noch mal raus und bin mit den Wiehenbikern zick-zack gefahren: nur rauf (schieben,  mmmh.. tragen und mit dem Rad über Bäume steigen) und sofort wieder runter. Raumgewinn Luftlinie jeweis 50m.
> ...



oh Molly das war ja ein schönes WE!!... klemm Finn doch auf sein Rad und fahr in den Wald!

kannst du/ihr nun auch nächstes Wochenende??
Testival, Grillen und Filmsehen??

Grüße Solanum


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Danke an den Poster der Tour und dem Tourguide für die tolle Tour.
Hat wieder einmal sehr viel spaß gemacht ( Wenn nicht zum Schluß der blöde Kettenspanner meinte Rumzicken zu müssen ) .


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Das Rad ist sauber und ich bin platt! 
So wer macht mich jetzt sauber????
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael.
> 
> Viel erfolg heute in Frankfurt



Danke,

hat mir/uns die Goldmedaille gebracht  .

PS: Wann geht's den bei den SITs los? Und wo?
Dann konstruier ich mal ne Tour ab Burscheid dahin.
Lasse dann mein Auto (Volker seins wohl auch) in Burscheid stehen.

Kann ja niemand verlangen, dass ich selbst die Termine nachsehe   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> 
> hat mir/uns die Goldmedaille gebracht  .
> 
> ...





Ja denn mal Glückwunsch zur Medaile


----------



## Molly (1. Mai 2006)

Gratulation, gleich Gold???
Heute ist wohl mein Taxi-Tag. Ich darf die Aushäusigen alle der Reihe nach von Parkplätzen oder Bahnhöfen wieder abholen. Aber eben war ich kurz noch mal im Wald, das Wetter ist hier nämlich wirklich ziemlich gut.
Der SIT-TAg: kann sein, dass wir von Sa 12:00 bis So 17:00 die Kinder los sind; aber das bringt nicht wirklich viel!
Andy ist heute abend wieder da, vlt hat er inzwischen eine Meinung dazu.
rolleyes: )


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> 
> hat mir/uns die Goldmedaille gebracht  .
> 
> ...



ne Michael, das wäre auch wirklich zuviel verlangt !!!

Also daher ne Kopie aus den Newsletter : 



			
				Newsletter  schrieb:
			
		

> am Samstag, den 6. Mai 2006 findet von 10 bis 18 Uhr auf dem Gelände des Bikeshop Moitzfeld das 1. SportsInTeam-Testival statt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reicht dir das ??


Grüße Solanum


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Iris,

bis zum Marktplatz in Bergisch-Gladbach finde ich von Die aus sehr gut hin und kann demzufolge den Guide machen.
Diesen Bike-Shop finde ich nicht: Was ist das für eine Adresse:Moitzfeld...?

Mach mal eine TO für Samstag und dann können wir alles weitere planen!

Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> 
> hat mir/uns die Goldmedaille gebracht  .
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael & Rudi,
 zum ersten Platz!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael & Rudi,
> zum ersten Platz!
> 
> 
> ...


   

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bernd


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!!
> 
> ich habe mich grade gemütlich aus dem Bett gepellt!!
> 
> ...


Hallo Solanum,

Klar, immer doch, aber woher sollst du das wissen ! Du musst mal im BGS Thread schaust du hier! nachlesen!

Also klaust du denen das Rückrat? 

Für mich nicht, ich kaufe mir das lieber selber!
Kann wie bei jedem Grillevent wieder köstliches Fladenbrot liefern? 
Wo tu ich das Rad hin??? 
Kann auch eine Biertischgarnitur mitbringen, da ich ja das Rad zu Hause lassen soll! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ne Michael, das wäre auch wirklich zuviel verlangt !!!
> 
> Also daher ne Kopie aus den Newsletter :
> 
> ...



Danke Iris, schätze wir müssen nicht schon um 10 in Moitzfeld sein.
Wie wärs mit 10 Uhr Abfahrt bei Dir?

Mache dann morgen einen LMB-Termin ab Burscheid bis Moitzfeld.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (1. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Iris, schätze wir müssen nicht schon um 10 in Moitzfeld sein.
> Wie wärs mit 10 Uhr Abfahrt bei Dir?
> 
> Mache dann morgen einen LMB-Termin ab Burscheid bis Moitzfeld.
> ...



Volker, o.k. für Dich?

Wir könnten auch von mir aus zusammen hinfahren ...


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Solanum,
> 
> Klar, immer doch, aber woher sollst du das wissen ! Du musst mal im BGS Thread schaust du hier! nachlesen!
> 
> ...




also ich lese das nicht alles!!! das ist mir zuviel!! also auf Deutsch... was ist mit Salat, Zaziki und Knoblauchbutter?

Neeee Klaus ich klaue den nicht das Rückgrad (kann dir aber später dabei helfen ), aber alle Innereien, und statdessen fülle Kräuter, Zitrone, Knoblauch und Salz ein!!:

 wenn du meinst, kaufs dir selber!!! Fladenbrot ist ne super Idee!!
neen bring du mal dein Bike mit! (ich hatte im Köpf du hattest irgendwo mit "Nö" zum Biken geantwortet, Sorry!!) 
ich hätte einen Tisch und sechs Sitzplätze für den Garten, aber der Garten ist so offen, wie im Zoo... 

liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Iris, schätze wir müssen nicht schon um 10 in Moitzfeld sein.
> Wie wärs mit 10 Uhr Abfahrt bei Dir?
> 
> Mache dann morgen einen LMB-Termin ab Burscheid bis Moitzfeld.
> ...




ja 10:00 ist OK! 
Start für euch ist natürlich bei mir! aber LMB besser P+R oder?

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> aber der Garten ist so offen, wie im Zoo...
> 
> liebe Grüße Iris


Du Iris sind wir hier nicht im Zoo?? 
 Also würde es uns bei dir auch nicht stören! 
Gruß
Klaus
P.S.:Ich kann auch einen Salat machen! Zaziki geht immer!  
Ich weiß schon wie man Forellen isst (Fischbesteck! )(Du Kanibalin )

Ja zum hin und her biken und zum schnell biken!
Sechs Plätze reichen???


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

ALso lieber Klausi, ich versteh hier grade nix!!
also:



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Iris sind wir hier nicht im Zoo??
> Also würde es uns bei dir auch nicht stören!
> 
> also du willst im Garten sitzen?? heist das das ??
> ...



byby Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

Also dann doch Abfahrt ab Burscheid... 
Ich kann noch 2 bikes plus Fahrer mitnehmen... 
Sollen wir mal ne Liste machen, wer alles mitkommt?? oder Teilnehmer gleich LMB -Eintrag??
Salat is' klasse und Fische die nicht alá Balu gemacht werden sind auch immer O.K.  
Wie sieht es mit Getränken aus?? 
@Klaus soll ich Freitag Abend bei dir vorbeikommen, dann könnten wir wat zum  besorgen und vielleicht auch noch 'nen Salat oder so zusammenbasteln... die ganze Maloche sol ja nich' bei Iris hängen bleiben  die verprasste Knete lässt sich ja nach her unter allen aufteilen, oder 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ....Es kommen: Klaus, Michael, Volker, Iris, Bernd (ggf. Lars, Jörg, ...)


Kommt


----------



## Solanum (1. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt



cool!!   freu mich!


----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2006)

Klar, zahlen wir Iris aus (ggf. in Naturalien) immer hin hat sie die letzte Party schon geschmissen.

Bringe 'ne Kiste Bier mit.

LMB mach ich gleich ...

Bis Samstag!


Ähhh Volker, da Du mir wieder mal nicht geantwortet hast musst Du eben früh aufstehen


----------



## Solanum (2. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, zahlen wir Iris aus (ggf. in Naturalien) immer hin hat sie die letzte Party schon geschmissen.
> 
> Bringe 'ne Kiste Bier mit.
> 
> ...



ahha!!, an welch Naturalien dachtest du den?? da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!

Kiste Bier ist perfekt!

LG Solanum


----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ahha!!, an welch Naturalien dachtest du den?? da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!
> 
> Kiste Bier ist perfekt!
> 
> LG Solanum



Schmetterlinge


----------



## Solanum (2. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schmetterlinge




Schmettelinge sind süß, die nehm ich!!!  

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (2. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hätte er jemanden fragen sollen der sich mit sowas auskennt  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216890

Juchuu zum Beispiel !!


----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte er jemanden fragen sollen der sich mit sowas auskennt  :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216890
> 
> Juchuu zum Beispiel !!



Honi soit qui mal y pense  

Was is mit Samstag?


----------



## Balu. (2. Mai 2006)

> Was is mit Samstag?



Tagsüber muss ich auf jeden Fall erstmal arbeiten, danach mal schauen ... möchte mich da mit Nicole absprechen !


----------



## volker k (2. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit.

So die Fläätdroppers sind wieder im Lande. War ein geiler Tag im Bikepark in Winterberg  . Mit dabei waren Klaus , Lars und meine wenigkeit.

Bericht weiß ich nicht obs einen gibt falls ja seht ihr es ja. Nur soviel : Die Downhillstrecke war richtig schön MATSCHIG   .


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> So die Fläätdroppers sind wieder im Lande. War ein geiler Tag im Bikepark in Winterberg  . Mit dabei waren Klaus , Lars und meine wenigkeit.
> 
> Bericht weiß ich nicht obs einen gibt falls ja seht ihr es ja. Nur soviel : Die Downhillstrecke war richtig schön MATSCHIG   .



Lars lebt!


----------



## volker k (2. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Lars lebt!



Ob er NOCH lebt weiß ich nicht   , hab ihn auf jedenfall gesund nach Hause gebracht


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ob er NOCH lebt weiß ich nicht   , hab ihn auf jedenfall gesund nach Hause gebracht



Ist sein Bike auch noch gesund?


----------



## volker k (2. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sein Bike auch noch gesund?



Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich ihn abgeliefert habe , ja


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael
> 
> Wo bleibt der LMB???
> :love



Morgen Süßer,

wo bleibt Dein Eintrag?

Erst quengeln und dann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. Mai 2006)

Morgen!!!

es ist soooo geiles Wetter und wir müssen alle Arbeiten  ich will heim !!!!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen!!!
> 
> es ist soooo geiles Wetter und wir müssen alle Arbeiten  ich will heim !!!!
> 
> Solanum



Morgäään, 

Ich muss mich erst mal von der Fahrt erholen  

Gruß  

Michael


----------



## Solanum (3. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäään,
> 
> Ich muss mich erst mal von der Fahrt erholen
> 
> ...



welcher Fahrt?? der zur Arbeit??

ich futtere grad mein Müsli! ist eh noch keienr hier. Hier begint das Leben erst ab 9:00.....
Soalnum


----------



## Molly (3. Mai 2006)

Ich habe am We kein frei. So sry!
Die Kids bleiben alle hier, also kein Ausflug zum SIT-Tag. 
Ein paar Stdn kann ich immer raus, aber eben nicht ganze Tage...


----------



## Solanum (3. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am We kein frei. So sry!
> Die Kids bleiben alle hier, also kein Ausflug zum SIT-Tag.
> Ein paar Stdn kann ich immer raus, aber eben nicht ganze Tage...


ohh man!! schade!! 


Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Fahrt?? der zur Arbeit??
> 
> ich futtere grad mein Müsli! ist eh noch keienr hier. Hier begint das Leben erst ab 9:00.....
> Soalnum



Ab 9:00 bereite ich mich schon auf'n Feierabend vor ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 9:00 bereite ich mich schon auf'n Feierabend vor ..




ohhh mein Gott ist das unfair!!!  (außerdem stimmt das ja garnicht!!)

fahr du nur raus in die Sonne und hol dir nen Sonnenstich!!!


----------



## Cheetah (3. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am We kein frei. So sry!
> Die *Kids* bleiben alle hier, also kein Ausflug zum SIT-Tag.
> Ein paar Stdn kann ich immer raus, aber eben nicht ganze Tage...



Wir können ja mal ein andermal BGS mit Kids machen. Iris kann sich auch eine von meinen Mädels zum bemuttern aussuchen, oder beide? Zum Schluss läuft dann ICE Age übern Beamer.


----------



## Delgado (3. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh mein Gott ist das unfair!!!  (außerdem stimmt das ja garnicht!!)
> 
> fahr du nur raus in die Sonne und hol dir nen Sonnenstich!!!



nänänänänäääääänäääää    



PS: Du hast PM  (bis Freitag  )


----------



## Molly (4. Mai 2006)

@cheetah: Das B lassen meine Mädels aber gerne weg, und das S lassen sie in meiner Gegenwart auch besser weg. Die kämen sowieso nur, wenn auch ein paar schicke Jungs aufkreuzen und ich bezweifle, dass Lars allein mit den beiden fertig wird.


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich bezweifle, dass Lars allein mit den beiden fertig wird.



Lars wird noch nicht mal mit Volker fertig   




Edit: Jemand Lust mich um 15:00 Uhr ab Altenberger Dom für 2,5 h zu begleiten?
Explorertour, Tempo mittel (15-20 km/h), techn. leicht, ...


----------



## Solanum (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lars wird noch nicht mal mit Volker fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2006)

Heute nicht  .


Aber hat vielleicht morgen einer Lust zu biken... da hab ich frei


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

>



Apropos  

Kennt jemand 'nen guten Scheidungsanwalt?


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
bin zurück von meiner Tour: 21,52 Kilometer mit schleifender Scheibenbremse!
Was für ein Training. Kam mir vor wie 50 Kilometer.

Auf dem Rhein war es vielleicht schön.   

Aber die dummen Insekten die immer Unfalle verursachen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos
> 
> Kennt jemand 'nen guten Scheidungsanwalt?


 
Friedliche Trennung oder Schlammschlacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos
> 
> Kennt jemand 'nen guten Scheidungsanwalt?


So was habe ich nicht nötig. Ich gehe einfach! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Friedliche Trennung oder Schlammschlacht?



Friedlich war gestern. Heute ist Krieg


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Friedlich war gestern. Heute ist Krieg


 
Krieg ist teuer, sehr teuer, frag die Amerikaner  .
Besser deeskalieren und friedliche Variante, da dann die reinen Trennungskosten deutlich geringer sind. Außerdem lassen sich die anderen Aspekte dann leichter regeln.

Sind nützliche URLs:

http://www.bundesjustizministerium.de/media/archive/206.pdf

http://www.bundesjustizministerium.de/media/archive/1189.pdf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Friedlich war gestern. Heute ist Krieg


Von wem lässte dich denn scheiden, von Volker oder rebelliert deine Frau ?

Es gibt dafür doch auch den Spezialthread mit Beccis, Feybies und wie sie alle heißen - das Thema hat doch mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient 

Btw - ist das der Grund dafür, dass du keine Sig mehr hast??


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem lässte dich denn scheiden, von Volker oder rebelliert deine Frau ?
> 
> Es gibt dafür doch auch den Spezialthread mit Beccis, Feybies und wie sie alle heißen - das Thema hat doch mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient
> 
> Btw - ist das der Grund dafür, dass du keine Sig mehr hast??


Hey Hammelaufrührer, 
du wolltest Michael noch nicht einmal Asyl gewären und jetzt heir rummosern das er keine Signatur mehr hat.
Du kannst dir doch auch keine leisten! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...er keine Signatur mehr hat.
> Du kannst dir doch auch keine leisten!
> Gruß
> Klaus


  
Ach Kläuschen, du sachst es und ich spüre die Häme: nicht mal für 'ne kleine Sig reicht's bei mir alter Kirchenmaus  .

Dabei hatte ich unlängst was sehr schönes gesehen:

*"Nordic Walker freie Ville - Autonome Ville-Biker e.V."*

Würde doch schick aussehen, oder . Aber ohne Moos nichts los....  

[hier steht jetzt nicht mal eine Grußformel]


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Kläuschen, du sachst es und ich spüre die Häme: nicht mal für 'ne kleine Sig reicht's bei mir alter Kirchenmaus  .
> 
> Dabei hatte ich unlängst was sehr schönes gesehen:
> 
> ...


Hallo Dieter,
mach doch einen Link zu deinem Fred im KTWR!
Ich habe mich wenigstens dabei köstlichst amüsiert! 

Gruß
Klaus
P.S.Signaturen sind kostenlos oder aber umsonst!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> mach doch einen Link zu deinem Fred im KTWR!


Danke  ,

das du den Stachel jetzt in meiner zweiten Wunde hast .

Um einen Post an der 200 vorbeigerauscht, es ist zum  . 

Allerdings kann ich nur hoffen, dass mir als Biker niemals dass passiert, was mich dort als Spamer ereilt hat: so deklassiert worden bin ich noch nie in meinem Leben . 

_Außerdem habe ich Angst, dass dann gar keiner mehr mit mir fahren will_


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *"Nordic Walker freie Ville - Autonome Ville-Biker e.V.*"*
> ...


 
* wohl eher i.G. oder m.W. (mein Wunschtraum)   

Träume sind der erste Schritt zu einer neuen Realität. 

BTW: Das Geklacker der Stöcke geht mir auch auf den Sack.  Ich frage mich echt, warum die NWs in dieser flachen Gegend mit Stahlspitzen statt Gummipuffer herrumstochern müssen.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben


Ich bin völlig sprachlos    


Ist Martin N. etwa doch ein *Mensch???*


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin völlig sprachlos
> 
> 
> Ist Martin N. etwa doch ein *Mensch???*


 
Wenn Du Dir einen Ruck gibst und Deine Vorurteile ablegst,
wirst Du mich lieben lernen.


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke  ,
> 
> das du den Stachel jetzt in meiner zweiten Wunde hast .
> 
> ...



Soll ich mal drin antworten?? 
Dann hast du 200 Postings! 

Also ich kenn dort so ein Bild von dir wo du dich auf einer Waldautobahn ausruhst! Also wirst du beim Mountaibiking im richtigen Gelände schon mal deklassiert. Dafür hast du wohl einen guten Punch auf dem Waldautobahnen!
Auf der Straße werden aber bestimmte Leute dich schon deklassieren können.
Achso des wegen hast du Michael als Mitfahrer abgelehnt! Ich kann danach auch immer heulen. 

Komm mal bei mir vorbei denn ich lasse alle mitradeln.  
Aber irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl das das gar nicht alle wollen??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

@Redking
wie kommst du darauf, dass ich viel Waldautobahn fahre   . . Allerdings kann auch ich nur die Trails fahren, die's auch gibt...

Im Übrigen habe ich auch nie den Herrn Delgado als Mitfahrer abgelehnt. Im Gegenteil, habe ihn gerade zu einer Strassen-Etappenfahrt eingeladen 

Ach ja, und mal auf die Fresse fliegen gehört dazu. Angeknackste Rippen gibt's in der Regel nicht von 'ner zu weichen oder harten Matratze...


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> wie kommst du darauf, dass ich viel Waldautobahn fahre   . . Allerdings kann auch ich nur die Trails fahren, die's auch gibt...
> 
> Im Übrigen habe ich auch nie den Herrn Delgado als Mitfahrer abgelehnt. Im Gegenteil, habe ihn gerade zu einer Strassen-Etappenfahrt eingeladen
> ...



@ Hammel
Alles Diffamierungsgeschichten über dich! 

Wie war das Weiberfastnacht???? 

Überdimensional viele Bodenkontakte lassen auf schlechte Fahrtechnik schließen. 
Dabei kann dir aber Juchhu helfen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Überdimensional viele Bodenkontakte lassen auf schlechte Fahrtechnik schließen.


Von der letzten Rippe habe ich in diesem Thread gelesen und das war definitiv nicht meine .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

@ Dieter

Habe deinen Fred wieder angekurbelt!  
Gruß
Klaus

Ps.200 ist geknackt!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dieter
> 
> Habe deinen Fred wieder angekurbelt!
> Gruß
> ...


Klaus,

da haste was gut bei mir . Das ist handwerklich einwandfreier Spam, das ist nicht mehr nur die Pflicht, das ist jetzt schon die Kür. Vielleicht unterstützt mich ja auch noch der Juchhu, schließlich stehen wir vor dem Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft (sobald die verbliebenen 3.562 verbliebenen Hass-Posts abgearbeitet sind ).

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Sollen wir schon mal mit der Planung für die "DMM (Dieter, Martin und Michael) echte Fründe Tour" anfangen. Mit anschließender Verbalspammerei bei Bier und Grillfleisch. FDTer sagen BGS dazu.


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *(2)*Vielleicht unterstützt mich ja auch noch der Juchhu, *(1)*schließlich stehen wir vor dem Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft (*(3)*sobald die verbliebenen 3.562 verbliebenen Hass-Posts abgearbeitet sind ).
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer



Wir wollen das keimende Pflänzchen jetzt nicht direkt mit zuviel Liebe und Fürsorge ersticken.
Freundschaft fordert nicht, sie schenkt.
BTW: Schon fertig mit der Ausarbeitung?  
Sei gewiss, für Dein e.V. brauchst Du dieses Material,
um vor dem Petitionsausschuss bestehen zu können.
VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir schon mal mit der Planung für die "DMM (Dieter, Martin und Michael) echte Fründe Tour" anfangen. Mit anschließender Verbalspammerei bei Bier und Grillfleisch. FDTer sagen BGS dazu.


Hört sich doch sehr gemütlich an .

Wir könnten z.B. auf den Zeltplatz am Liblarer See, meinem sehr beliebten Ausgangspunkt für zahlreiche Touren. Oder lieber was "neutrales", z.B. an der Ahr oder an der Mosel?

Ach ja, irgendwo habe ich eine *schriftliche Einladung*, genau hier in diesem Thread nach belieben zu spamen. Frei nach Goethe "hier bin ich Mensch, hier spam' ich's rein..."

@Cheetah
Du bist also das exekutive Organisationskomitee? Schlage vor, das ganze an einem normalen Wochenende (ohne Brückentag) zu veranstalten.

Ciao
Hammelgriller

P.S: vielleicht kann ich bei den Teilnehmern ja ein bisschen was für meine Sig  sammeln, falls jemand noch was halbwegs brauchbares über hat...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich doch sehr gemütlich an .
> 
> Wir könnten z.B. auf den Zeltplatz am Liblarer See, meinem sehr beliebten Ausgangspunkt für zahlreiche Touren. Oder lieber was "neutrales", z.B. an der Ahr oder an der Mosel?
> 
> ...



Hier dürfen anscheinend alle Ober-Spammer des Forums reinposten ... 

1. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es diese Einladung gibt...


Versöhnung mit Grillen: Das hatten wir doch schon im letzten Jahr - geendet hat das im Lieserpfad-Thread und der Lieserpfad-Tour.

Und zur Signatur: Nimm doch die alte von [email protected] - wirkt anscheinend Wunder!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Als Datum drängt sich mir der 17. Juni auf. Tag der Bikereinheit?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier dürfen anscheinend alle Ober-Spammer des Forums reinposten ...


Nun,

dein Erscheinen hier bezeichnet man dann wohl als die "judikative Kraft des Faktischen".

Gibt's an der Lieser Zeltplätze? Da wäre ich mit dabei, ich bin's nämlich schon gefahren. Sehr nette Tour, im übrigen.

Soll ich dir meine Spam-Lizenz raussuchen . 

Ciao
Holzkopfhetzer


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Versöhnung mit Grillen: Das hatten wir doch schon im letzten Jahr - geendet hat das im Lieserpfad-Thread und der Lieserpfad-Tour.
> 
> ...


Leiber Bernd, bist du wieder Sachen am kaputt spammen?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Als Datum drängt sich mir der 17. Juni auf. Tag der Bikereinheit?


Genau den hätte ich gerne vermieden, da ich u.U. am nächsten Tag am schönen Rhein bin, oder aber für'n paar Tage wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Gibt's an der Lieser Zeltplätze? Da wäre ich mit dabei, ich bin's nämlich schon gefahren. Sehr nette Tour, im übrigen.
> ...


Zeltplatz Moritz
54531 Manderscheid


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

Da es anscheinend immer noch Members hier im Forum gibt, die nicht wissen, dass ich (fast) keine Smilies verwende, hier mein voriges Posting mit Smilies 



"Hier dürfen anscheinend alle Ober-Spammer des Forums reinposten ...  

1. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es diese Einladung gibt... 


Versöhnung mit Grillen: Das hatten wir doch schon im letzten Jahr - geendet hat das im Lieserpfad-Thread und der Lieserpfad-Tour. 

Und zur Signatur: Nimm doch die alte von [email protected] - wirkt anscheinend Wunder! 

Grüße

Bernd  "


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

@ All

Hey Jungs schwingt euch aufs Rad und grüßt alle Gleichgesinnten!  
Bin jetzt draussen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Zeltplatz Moritz
> 54531 Manderscheid


Guter Mann, weitermachen!!!! 

Meiner einer wäre dann also zu allem bereit. Spontan sage ich hier mal ein 10er Pittermännchen oder alternativ ne Kiste (6 Flaschen) Moselwein zu sowie drei Stangen Weissbrot.

Der Mann ohne Smilies mit der langen Holznase darf auch mitmachen.

Edit: will nicht knauserig sein: Ne Ladung Würste steuer ich auch noch bei.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Hey Jungs schwingt euch aufs Rad und grüßt alle Gleichgesinnten!
> Bin jetzt draussen!
> ...



Bei mir geht's erst um 18:15 ab in den Wald, will's doch lauschig haben...


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

die Ingrid machen





			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Zeltplatz Moritz
> 54531 Manderscheid



Die würden uns aufnehmen, nur wenn wir  *nach *23Uhr noch am Lagerfeuer spammen wollen, sollten wir dazu zur einer Schutzhütte im Wald gehen.





Ok Bernd, du bist mit dabei.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> die Ingrid machen
> 
> Die würden uns aufnehmen, nur wenn wir  *nach *23Uhr noch am Lagerfeuer spammen wollen, sollten wir dazu zur einer Schutzhütte im Wald gehen.


Kannste meine Frau fragen - nach 23:00Uhr lalle ich höchstens noch


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Hey Jungs schwingt euch aufs Rad und grüßt alle Gleichgesinnten!
> Bin jetzt draussen!
> ...



War schon draußen!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Mann, weitermachen!!!!
> 
> 1...*10er Pittermännchen *zu sowie drei Stangen Weissbrot.
> 
> ...


1. Bei so einem Angebot hast Du auch von mir die Einladung, hier unendlich weiterzuspammen 

2. Danke sehr für die Einladung  

Die Lieserpfad-Tour aus dem Lieserpfad-Thread existiert aber doch nur als Fata Morgana - weil Du geschrieben hast, Du hättest die schon gemacht... 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lieserpfad-Tour aus dem Lieserpfad-Thread existiert aber doch nur als Fata Morgana - weil Du geschrieben hast, Du hättest die schon gemacht...


Der Opa Sonntag ist zwar als Alptraum einzustufen, habe es aber doch ganz locker und real mit ihm durchgezogen. Kannste im OAS-Thread nachlesen.

War letzten September und war echt schön .

Edit:
ich komme wieder zur Lall-Zeit


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Opa Sonntag ist zwar als Alptraum einzustufen, habe es aber doch ganz locker und real mit ihm durchgezogen. Kannste im OAS-Thread nachlesen.
> 
> War letzten September und war echt schön .
> 
> ...


Ja, tatsächlich: Es gibt eine echte Lieserpfad-Tour - woow  
Das wäre dann natürlich wirklich eine echte Versöhnung:
Reale Lieserpfad-Tour mit anschließendem Grillabend! 

Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, daß es nur bei der Planung bleibt - das hat nach meiner Erfahrung der Begriff "Lieserpfad" so an sich...

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, tatsächlich: Es gibt eine echte Lieserpfad-Tour - woow
> Das wäre dann natürlich wirklich eine echte Versöhnung:
> Reale Lieserpfad-Tour mit anschließendem Grillabend!
> 
> ...


 
Quatsch nicht, Bernd.  Mach uns die Küchenfee des Lieserpfades, d.h. Hannemann geh Du voran, hast die dicksten Stiefel an. 

Also, Organisator der Hardter GGE (Gross-Grill-Events) mach 'ne Planung und Durchführung, dass uns Heulnasen und Jammerlappen das Wasser im Munde zusammenläuft. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2006)

Bin gerade von der Mittagspause zurück (105 km MTB) und habe den Eindruck ich werde hir nicht ernst genommen  

Gehe jetzt Lagerfeuern, Stockbrot-Grillen und Rotwein schlürfen.

Bis Morgen früh (ähhhh, etwas später   )


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> War schon draußen!


ich bin da ja auch das zweite mal raus gegangen! 

Habe den Lars getroffen und bin gerade wieder rein gekommen! 
Nachdem ich einem Nachbarn klar machen musste das ich nicht mitkomme zum saufen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe jetzt Lagerfeuern, Stockbrot-Grillen und Rotwein schlürfen.


Alleine,

mit deinem Anwalt oder mit Solanum??? 

Sind da nicht neue Probleme vorprogrammiert?? Oder entnehmen wir deinem abendlichen Habitus, dass du zuhause rausgeflogen bist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

@all

Das mit dem Lieserpfad-Thread/-Planung/-Tour/-Versöhnungsfeier halte ich prinzipiell für eine gute Idee.

Sollten wir es aber nicht vielleicht erst mal eine Nummer kleiner machen und uns am Samstag, 6.5.2006 bei Stefan-SIT sehen und "kleine" Versöhnung feiern?

Von den Fläätdroppern sind einige (?) da und Martin kommt, glaube ich, auch dahin.

Wir können Samstag dann ja einen ausgucken, der hier im Forum den Thread "Lieserpfad-II 2006" aufmacht!

Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Redking (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Das mit dem Lieserpfad-Thread/-Planung/-Tour/-Versöhnungsfeier halte ich prinzipiell für eine gute Idee.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
ich bin dafür das hier nict immer nuer Threads auf gemacht werden.
Am Besten nehmen wir den  hier weiter benutzen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> ich bin dafür das hier nict immer nuer Threads auf gemacht werden.
> Am Besten nehmen wir den  hier weiter benutzen.
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu, allerdings ist der Thread etwas vorbelastet: 

daher widerspricht er auch dem "Versöhnungs"-Gedanken!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> *(1)*Das mit dem *Lieserpfad-Thread/-Planung/-Tour/-Versöhnungsfeier* halte ich prinzipiell für eine gute Idee.
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Bernd, 

Bedeutungsschwanger und stark übertrieben 
Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich. 
Ja und, was habe ich damit zu tun?  
Für mich ist der Fisch schon lange gegessen.
Frage Michael, mit dem ich mich letztens kurz, aber nett und persönlich unterhalten habe, oder Volker zu unserem PM-Dialog. 
Ich glaube, Du gehst von vollkommen falschen Voraussetzungen aus.
Wir brauchen keinen Versöhner sondern einen Organisator.  
Meine Wahl steht fest. Bernd for President.   
Alle anderen sind nur Lieser, äh Looser.
VG Martin

PS: Wieder genügend Smileys benutzt? 
Wenn nicht, dann PM an mich. 
Gebe gerne Interpretationshilfe zur Textanalyse.


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu, allerdings ist der Thread etwas vorbelastet:
> 
> daher widerspricht er auch dem "Versöhnungs"-Gedanken!
> 
> ...


 
Verarbeiten und dazu stehen ist besser, als verdrängen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Jungs (und natürlich auch alle Mädels!!!),

lasst es uns hier oder auch im Ville-bei-Nacht-Thread machen. Warum??

Ich fahre nicht MB - ich fahre MTB, sind hier ja auch die MTB-News (Autonome können so verdammt konservativ sein), eine Kontrolle des Unterrohrdurchmessers mittels Messchieber (korrekt Schieblehre, Herr Delgado  ) findet nicht statt, Einkehr bei McDoof selbst unter schweren Gefechtsbedingungen ausgeschlossen!!! Lediglich das heimliche Mitbringen schöner Frauen sei gestattet (Autonome können so verdammt tolerant sein ).

Ausserdem - die Tomburger führen 100 Touren durch und organisieren alles in einem Thread. Denke, dass ist aber eher Standard als Ausnahme.

Frank hat das alles bisher vorzüglich angegangen, er hat das Mandat .

Da das ganze mit Zelten und Grillen in Verbindung steht, wäre das einzige k.o.-Kriterium Pisswetter, und auch das erträgt man in'ner Kaschemme. Ich für meinen Teil gebe jetzt sogar alle terminlichen Einschränkungen drein, dat mut wat werden 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: @Delgado isses echt kritisch oder können wir auf dich zählen


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Ja das Pisswetter und die Lieser .





*Was haben wir?*
Ort: Manderscheid
Programm: Liesertour mit anschließenden Spamgrillen, (kann man das Dosenzeug grillen?)
Datum: Juni, außer lange Wochenenden
Erste Sachspenden 


*Was brauchen wir?*
1. eine konstruktive Grundeinstellung

2. neuer dedizierter Planungsfred, der verschwindet dann wieder, kost doch nix! Es sollen doch unterschiedliche "Gruppen" zusammen kommen, so halte ich einen neutralen Boden für besser.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: Juni, außer lange Wochenenden


Das hast du überlesen. Genau von dieser Einschränkung bin zumindest ich abgerückt. Ansonsten kann und will ich deinen Ausführungen nicht widersprechen.

Es ist ja auch nicht sehr schwer: Schlafsack, Zelt, Matte und Bike in's Auto. 

Hinfahren.

Zelt aufbauen, Schlafsack ausrollen. 

Umziehen, auf's Bike.

Let it roll!!!!!!

Duschen, mückenfeste Klamotten an, Grillverantwortlichen (niemals man selber ) bestimmen und aufpassen, dass man von den Kaltgetränken genug abbekommt!

Abreise in etwa invertiert, Kaltgetränke erst nach Heimkehr.


----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2006)

Hi...

Lieserpfad ich hör dir trapsen... da war doch mal so'n Fred, da gings darum wer wann, wo, mit wem, wie oft und überhaupt und irgendwann... 

Mein Vorschlag:
Einer von euch, hammelfestleger oder cheetah... legt 'nen Termin im LMB fest  ... und dann wird sich auch garantiert niemand anmelden 
obwohl vielleicht könnt ich mich doch... aber ne... festlegen is' doof...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cheetah (5. Mai 2006)

Nachteulen bitte hier lang, jeder nur ein Kreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg ist teuer, sehr teuer, frag die Amerikaner  .
> Besser deeskalieren und friedliche Variante, da dann die reinen Trennungskosten deutlich geringer sind. Außerdem lassen sich die anderen Aspekte dann leichter regeln.



Gibts da nicht auch was wie Moskau-Inkasso? Nur für Scheidungen?
Würde es auch billigend in Kauf nehmen, wenn ein bischen Blut fließt ...


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

Im Osten leben Ehefrauen noch gefährlicher als hier. In manchen Dörfern verschwinden sie einfach, und keinen(?) störts.
Verheiratete Frauen haben statistisch eine geringere Lebenserwartung. Auch im Westen.
Women, don´t marry!


----------



## Solanum (5. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Women, don´t marry!



mach ich eh nicht!! aber danke für die Warnung!
Solanum


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... und uns am Samstag, 6.5.2006 bei Stefan-SIT sehen und "kleine" Versöhnung feiern?
> ...


Wäre vielleicht ein neuer Programmpunkt gewesen. Vielleicht als Live-Übertragung von der Testivalbühne ... Schade, aber wohl zu spät. Hätten wir gut mit werben können. Soll ich extra-bewusstseinserweiternde Getränke bereit stellen?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre vielleicht ein neuer Programmpunkt gewesen. Vielleicht als Live-Übertragung von der Testivalbühne ... Schade, aber wohl zu spät. Hätten wir gut mit werben können. Soll ich extra-bewusstseinserweiternde Getränke bereit stellen?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Weiß gar nicht was die Marionette aus Holz faselt  

Gab's irgendwo Streit?



BEG kommen gut; Vielleicht Presssaft aus Nachtschatten-Gewächsen


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> *Im Osten leben Ehefrauen noch gefährlicher als hier. In manchen Dörfern verschwinden sie einfach,* und keinen(?) störts.
> Verheiratete Frauen haben statistisch eine geringere Lebenserwartung. Auch im Westen.
> Women, don´t marry!



Cool, wir wollten eh an die Ostsee fahren ....


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

Ihr wollt noch zusammen in den Urlaub fahren?
Dann kann es nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da nicht auch was wie Moskau-Inkasso? Nur für Scheidungen?
> Würde es auch billigend in Kauf nehmen, wenn ein bischen Blut fließt ...


 
Es gibt für alles eine Lösung. Bei den Ungesetzlichen musst Du Dich allerdings damit arrangieren, dass Du ggf. mindestens ein zweites Mal bezahlst ( wg. Mitwisserschaft und Erpressbarkeit oder Verurteilung und Haft).

Wer aber solche Gedankengänge öffentlich diskutiert, 
braucht wahrlich keine provokanten Signaturen mehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt noch zusammen in den *Urlaub* fahren?
> Dann kann es nicht so schlimm sein.



Wer hat was von Urlaub gesagt?

Eher meinte ich Entsorgung.

Mal ernsthaft: Alle Voraussetzungen wie Liebesentzug, Aussetzung der ehelichen Pflichten v. S d. P. , Betrug, Lügen, usw. machen eine Scheidung unumgänglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aber solche Gedankengänge öffentlich diskutiert,
> braucht wahrlich keine provokanten Signaturen mehr.
> 
> VG Martin



Morgen gibt's BEG bei SIT.
Mal seh'n was dann passiert ...




PS: Was'n in der Hardt los? Bin gestern die alten Trails abgefahren und musste über meterweise gefällte Bäume fahren. Kannste mal aufräumen!
Wir müssen da morgen lang.

PPS: Ich meine den Downhill zum Freibad runter ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Mai 2006)

Hm, überlege gerade, ob ein Männerhaus morgen besser käme als ein darkroom ... Ich freue mich ganz doll auf dich!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Molly (5. Mai 2006)

delgado: was ist v.S.d.P.? Und Liebesentzug? Kein Gute-Nacht-Kuss mehr?


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat was von Urlaub gesagt?
> 
> Eher meinte ich Entsorgung.
> 
> *Mal ernsthaft: Alle Voraussetzungen wie Liebesentzug, Aussetzung der ehelichen Pflichten v. S d. P. , Betrug, Lügen, usw. machen eine Scheidung unumgänglich*.


 
Wer erfüllt denn diese Voraussetzungen?


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gibt's BEG bei SIT.
> Mal seh'n was dann passiert ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast DU gedacht, ich heul  hier nur so rum oder was  ?

Ein Teil habe ich schon geräumt. Aber mit nur zwei Händen, d.h. entweder fehlen ein paar viele Hände oder richtige Maschinen, gehts halt nur sehr mühsam oder gar nicht vorran. 

Da Ihr morgen ja ein paar mehr seid, könnt Ihr ja direkt mit der Trailsäuberungsaktion anfangen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hast DU gedacht, ich heul  hier nur so rum oder was  ?
> 
> Ein Teil habe ich schon geräumt. Aber mit nur zwei Händen, d.h. entweder fehlen ein paar viele Hände oder richtige Maschinen, gehts halt nur sehr mühsam oder gar nicht vorran.
> 
> ...



Dat Zeuch is trocken.
Kamma jetzt abfackeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer erfüllt denn diese Voraussetzungen?



Ich


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, überlege gerade, ob ein Männerhaus morgen besser käme als ein darkroom ... *Ich freue mich ganz doll auf dich!*
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Habe diese _Änderung_ zur Kenntnis genommen und werde schamlos darauf zurückkommen


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich


 
Keine guten Voraussetzungen für eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung, die Du dann auch noch mit Vorteil 'gewinnen' willst.

Wenn es noch den Hauch einer gemeinsamen Basis gibt, dann schmeiß die Brocken nicht hin. Hatte im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis schon mehrmals die Aufgabe eines Mediators übernommen.

Meine Rückführungsquote ist gar nicht schlecht. 

Und wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es viel einfacher, 
mit einem Einkommen nur einen statt zwei Haushalte zu finanzieren. 

So, hier ist jetzt von meiner Seite Schluss mit den öffentlichen Tipps.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Zeuch is trocken.
> Kamma jetzt abfackeln


 
Kamma auch sein lassen, denn besser is dat.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mädel und Jungs 

wann soll ich mit meinem Salat, den Fladenbrote und den Softdrinks in Burscheid aufkreuzen?

Brauchen wir noch was? Grillkohle.... ???


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2006)

Also ich nabel mich mal zu Hause ab und fahr jetzt los.
Bierkiste passte in den Kinderanhänger ...

Bis gleich   


Klaus: 16:35 Uhr bitte!


----------



## Redking (6. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich nabel mich mal zu Hause ab und fahr jetzt los.
> Bierkiste passte in den Kinderanhänger ...
> 
> Bis gleich
> ...


Da kann ich ja nochmal nach Hause,
Lars kommt auch nicht! Ist dann wohl noch an einem Drop! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## D.S.G (6. Mai 2006)

hier noch nen bild von gestern siegburg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




fahrer ist der klaus.


----------



## Molly (8. Mai 2006)

Moin! wie war denn nun der SIT-Tag? und das Grillen?


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Moin! wie war denn nun der SIT-Tag? und das Grillen?



Genial, super, weltklasse, ....    

Danke allen Teilnehmern für ihren Anteil am Gelingen; Besonders Iris  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

SIT Testival:

getroffen wurde sich beim Rappelchen, ähhhhhh meine in Burscheid  

Dabei: Iris, Markus, Markus, Jörg, Bernd und ich.

Bei der ersten Abfahrt ins Eifgenbachtal hat Jörgs Tacho sofort die Flucht ergriffen und ist in selbstmörderischer Absicht vom Lenker gesprungen   

Die bescherte uns eine Extra-Trailrunde und endete in der Ergreifung des Helferleins.

Weiter ging's über Altenberg, Odental, Schildgen, Hebborn, Hand (hier wurde fast ein lake diving vollzogen; Aber eben nur fast  ), Delbrück, Saaler Mühle (inklusive Bikepark-Einlage) Hardt (mit besichtigung der Juchhu Reliquien und des "Mikkaels lake diving spot").

Nach einem letzten knackigen Anstieg an einer Hardter Freerider-Rampe gings über finale Trails zum Kadettenweier und von dort in guter Einzelzeitfahr-Manier  zum Bike Shop.

Dort gab's ein großes Treffen mit den SITs, FDTs, KFLs, RSFs (jedenfalls Teilen davon  ) und der Truppe von Schnegge, deren Namen ich gerade vergessen habe.

Nach einigen Testfahrten und Schändung von Material und, nachdem einige Würstchen verdrückt wurden guidete Schnegge den Rückweg nach Burscheid.

Dort gab's, nachdem geduscht war und der aus 22000 Teilen bestehende Grill montiert war ein Grill-Event der Extraklasse in lauer Luft bis Nachts um ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

.... keine Ahnung wann ich im "Bett" war.
Selbst die noch Anwesenden Iris, Klaus und Schnegge vermochten es nicht mich wach zu halten   

Sonntags gabs dann erst mal'n laaaanges Frühstück (ohne Schnegge, der Arme musste schon um 7:30 nach Mayen  ) und ein bischen Aufräumen.

Dann startete unsere "Runde um Altenberg" zu dritt. Mit dabei die unverwüstliche Iris  , Maik und ich.

Biken mit Restblut im Alkohol geht ürigens supergut. 
Nach 50 km ließen wir's deshalb gut sein und steuerten wieder Burscheid an.

Es waren, wie bereits erwähnt, zwei wunderschöne Sommertage, mit tollen Leuten, die wirklich Spaß gemacht haben. 

Hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Molly (8. Mai 2006)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.
Biken mit Familienanschluss: das wäre nix für meinen Schatz. (Seine eigene Familie ist ihm schon zuviel.)
Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war, das hätte ich alles gerne life erlebt. 
Wie lief es mit bikekillers Tricots? Big business?


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Biken mit Familienanschluss: das wäre nix für meinen Schatz. (Seine eigene Familie ist ihm schon zuviel.)



Deshalb hammer ihm vor' Knie getreten und waren danach kuschlig zu zweit


----------



## Molly (8. Mai 2006)

wer? wem? Vors Knie?


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo ihr Biker! 

Bedanke mich auch bei euch allen war sehr schön! 
Obwohl ich mehr nur beim GS dabeiwar!  
Das B hätte ich bei dem tollen Wetter auch gerne gemacht.  


Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.S: Iris was bekommst du noch als Entschädigungaufwand!


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Entschädigungaufwand!



Rekonditionierungsbeitrag


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rekonditionierungsbeitrag


Hääääähhhh Was für ein Wort?? 
Musst du mal wieder den Lehrer raushängen lassen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hääääähhhh Was für ein Wort??
> Musst du mal wieder den Lehrer raushängen lassen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Do stelle mer uns ens janz dumm un fragen: "Watt is en Dampfmaschien ... ?"




Apropos (Be-)Lehrer; Gehe mich gleich beraten lassen  und danach biken


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Do stelle mer uns ens janz dumm un fragen: "Watt is en Dampfmaschien ... ?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besser beraten als verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Besser beraten als verraten



Gibts da einen Unterschied.


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da einen Unterschied.


 
Klar, kommt auf den Berater, äh Verrater an.


----------



## Delgado (8. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Besser beraten als verraten



Besser biken als beraten (lassen)  .















Soll man aber auch verbinden können


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Besser biken als beraten (lassen)  .
> Soll man aber auch verbinden können


 
Besser verbinden als gebunden sein.


----------



## Redking (8. Mai 2006)

@ Balu 968, Cheetah, Splash

Könnten mir mal die drei Damen vom Grill erkären wieso Sie mir nichts  davon erzählt haben!
Mit freundlichen Dank
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Mai 2006)

> Könnten mir mal die drei Damen vom Grill erkären wieso Sie mir nichts davon erzählt haben!



Also ... weißt du das kam so ... ich habe da doch diese schlimmen Schmerzen ... und da dachte ich mir ... aber das ja nicht alleine ... und da war dann plötzlich ... und da habe ich ... und die auch ... und dann kam da plötzlich noch dieses Licht ... und ich habe geistesgegenwärtig ... und auf einmal ... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind ... ENDE !!  

Alles klar ?!?  Willste mit ?  

Frag mal Micha nach Sitzplätzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (8. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal Micha nach Sitzplätzen ...



Ist wohl die einfachste  Lösung, mit dem besten Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis . Oder sollen wir einen Fred aufmachen?:


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2006)

Hey Klaus - 1 Sitzplatz ist noch frei .. ich hab über dem ganzen Zugedröhnt-sein vergessen Dich zu fragen.

Wenn ich schon nicht biken kann und darf, will ich am freitag wenigstens gucken ...


----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... keine Ahnung wann ich im "Bett" war.
> Selbst die noch Anwesenden Iris, Klaus und Schnegge vermochten es nicht mich wach zu halten



wir hätten dich schon wachhalten können, aber wir sind doch alles liebe biker  ... oder  ? Wir hamms jedenfalls bis vier geschafft...



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...Biken mit Restblut im Alkohol geht ürigens supergut...



bestätig...   ich brauchte zwar die ersten 13km mit 400hm zum ausnüchtern und wach werden... is schon blöd wenn man nich' weis welchen der zwei Trails mann runter knallen soll  .. am Ende stellt man dann aber fest, dass mann beide parallel gemeistert hat  ... oder bin ich schizophren  oh oh... 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren, wie bereits erwähnt, zwei wunderschöne Sommertage, mit tollen Leuten, die wirklich Spaß gemacht haben.
> 
> Hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung



zustimm...  



Gruß und Dank 
vorallem an Iris für die lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen (Kaffee  )

Jörg


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ahha!!, an welch Naturalien dachtest du den?? da bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!
> 
> 
> LG Solanum



 

Hast Du noch gerächt?

Grüße an Maik und seinem Knie gute Besserung!

Gruß




edit: Zur Zeit bist Du noch Dritte ;-)
http://malkmus-timing.de/altenkirchen/alt06_anm.php

Michael


----------



## Schnegge (9. Mai 2006)

Ich warte auf Bilder... mit einer gewissen Hose   oder hat Diego einen auf Sid gemacht und gekniffen  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Redking (9. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auf Bilder... mit einer gewissen Hose   oder hat Diego einen auf Sid gemacht und gekniffen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jörg



Psssssstttt ne hat er nicht sondern die Hose!  
Er war einfach zu dick für die Hose! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (9. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße vom Lars , du sollst ihm gefäliigst wenn du schon so was Posten mußt *eine Roloff suchen mit 150 einbaubreite und 12 mm Steckachse*!!!!


So ich hab Sie gefunden ist gerade in der Erprobung! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (10. Mai 2006)

Das ist deine???
(ich glaubs nich! Gabs die als Reha-Maßnahme?)
Gratulation! (Neid...)


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Psssssstttt ne hat er nicht sondern die Hose!
> Er war einfach zu dick für die Hose!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich bin nicht dick!

Höchstens korpulent  




PS: Könntest Du mal die 95 Fragen an Dich, die ich in allen möglichen Threads versteckt habe, beantworten


----------



## Delgado (10. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab Sie gefunden ist gerade in der Erprobung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sag's seit Monaten:

Weiß kommt!

 





PS: Braucht man jetzt sogar schon keine Kette mehr  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist deine???
> (ich glaubs nich! Gabs die als Reha-Maßnahme?)
> Gratulation! (Neid...)


Schön wärs Molly, dann hätte ich ja einen Job nämlich als Testfahrer bei Rohloff!  Und Frank wäre blass vor Neid. 
Außerdem fahre ich kein weißes RMX.  
Nein ,das Bike mit dem Prototypen gehört Mario Lenzen. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag's seit Monaten:
> 
> Weiß kommt!
> 
> ...



Klar, die wird doch auch noch weiss gemacht!  





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (10. Mai 2006)

Das sieht klein aus, vlt passt es mir?


----------



## Cheetah (10. Mai 2006)

Da wird sich Lars aber freuen, so kann er bald doch Rohloff fahren.


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

An alle die hier mitlesen oder auch Interesse haben an schönen Bikes.
Schaut euch mal diesen Link an! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (10. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die hier mitlesen oder auch Interesse haben an schönen Bikes.
> Schaut euch mal diesen Link an!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Bingo ! Da hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die hier mitlesen oder auch Interesse haben an schönen Bikes.
> Schaut euch mal diesen Link an!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Cool  ,

bin mit meiner Manschaft sowieso beim MZF in Gerolstein.
Wir haben gestern schonmal Wechsel geübt .... mann waren wir schnell   

Werde berichten ... 

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

@volker k aus H.

*Ruf mal an!*


Du schaffst das schon  !

Nachdem Du das 14 (!) mal vom Bike Park geschafft hast  .....


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @volker k aus H.
> 
> *Ruf mal an!*
> 
> ...


 
*FLATdropteam rules  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *FLATdropteam rules  *



Rules hat auch ma einer gemacht .... mit viel Rumquengelei  und außerordentlicher Mitglieder-Einberufung  

Hat sich aber nie einer dran gehalten   

Bin biken  

Gruß


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Rules hat auch ma einer gemacht .... mit viel Rumquengelei  und außerordentlicher Mitglieder-Einberufung
> 
> *(2)*Hat sich aber nie einer dran gehalten
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich keiner, den ich kennen muss. 
Toller Haufen 
 Ich habe heute Telefonseelsorge-Tag und heute abend noch einen Mandantenbesuch. Vielleicht leg ich gleich die Hotline aufs Schnurlose um und schraub ein wenig auf der Terrasse an meinem Bike.


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich keiner, den ich kennen muss.
> Toller Haufen
> Ich habe heute Telefonseelsorge-Tag und heute abend noch einen Mandantenbesuch. Vielleicht leg ich gleich die Hotline aufs Schnurlose um und schraub ein wenig auf der Terrasse an meinem Bike.



Ist kein Muss, nur ein Kann (1.)
Gewesen (2.)
Telefonseelsorge hab'sch jeden Tag auffe Arbeit  Da kommt mir meine pädagogische Ausbildung zu Gute  (3.)

Apropos Schauben, repariere z. Zt. nur noch platte Reifen ....  ich glaube zur Zeit halte ich den Wochenrekord  im Schläuchetauschen.
Eingefahrene Steine, Stöcke (frag Iris), Dornen, Platzer, ...

Normalerweise kein Thema aber 2 Mal in einem Rennen ist zuviel  

Grüzi


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rules hat auch ma einer gemacht ...


Die autonomen Ville-Biker lehnen sowas grundsätzlich ab . Bin heute abend in Bierlaune und proste mir ob meiner hervorragenden Leistungen selber zu, deswegen kommen die fetten Posts erst morgen früh.

Soviel sei schon verraten: der Lieser-Thread wird lebhaft (geh ich jedenfalls von aus).

Ciao
Hammelverschätzer


----------



## Redking (12. Mai 2006)

So ich geh jetzt schwimmen! 
Euch viel Spaß beim Biken!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So ich geh jetzt schwimmen!
> Euch viel Spaß beim Biken!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Woher weißt Du ..... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

Wer hat morgen Interesse an einem Tourchen?

Bitte meldet euch! 

Hier im Fred

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (13. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat morgen Interesse an einem Tourchen?
> 
> Bitte meldet euch!
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

schau hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2316


Gruß Achim


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> schau hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2316
> 
> ...


Danke Achim,
ist mir leider etwas zu früh. Will nicht um 6 Uhr raus zum Biken! 

Dachte auch eher an eine Bikeanreise und hier im Umland!
Gruß
Klaus

Ps.Muss mal wegen deinen Häuschen in Ungarn mit dir quatschen!


----------



## Ommer (13. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Achim,
> ist mir leider etwas zu früh. Will nicht um 6 Uhr raus zum Biken!
> 
> Dachte auch eher an eine Bikeanreise und hier im Umland!
> ...



Ja Klaus , ist schon etwas früh,

aber dann ists noch nicht zu warm 

übers Häuschen sprechen wir dann später.

Gute Nacht

Achim


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Klaus , ist schon etwas früh,
> 
> aber dann ists noch nicht zu warm
> 
> ...


Hallo Achim, mir macht die wärme nichts aus denn ich schwitze auch wenns nicht warm ist! 
Gestern im Schwimmbad habe ich auch bei den 250 Metern schwimmen geschwitzt!


Keiner Lust auf den Steinbruch zum spielen??


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner Lust auf den Steinbruch zum spielen??
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Lass uns Freitag spielen!   

Erst auf 'ner Steinbruchtour, später bei Dir  

Am Samstag hammer dann wieder das Problem (Schnegge) welchen der drei Trail wir die Drachenschanze runterfall.. ähhh -fahren.



PS: Überlege gerade wie ich das Bier zu Dir kriege  Kinderanhänger?
Oder Du besorgst's mir und ich zahle es Dir dann später?!


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2006)

Morgen Michael,
das galt für gestern!
Freitag will ich bloß durch die Heide! 

Dann musst du weniger saufen.
Am Samstag hattest du bestimmt auch immer eine dreispurige Straße! 

Iris will Samstags noch nach Frankfurt???

Dann wird wohl die Tour früh los gehen und dann will ich niemanden gefährden.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag hattest du bestimmt auch immer eine dreispurige Straße!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Pierre, Max und ich haben die gesamte Straßenbreite über beide Spuren gebraucht  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2006)

Tachchen.

Wenn ich nicht irre, jibbet hier doch einige Freunde des schaltungslosen Rades. Ich plane, mir so ein Teil zusammenzubauen. Diverse Teile wie Laufräder, Bremsen, Gabel, etc hab' ich schon, was mir fehlt, ist ein Rahmen. Was wird da denn angeboten? Nehme ich einen Standardrahmen und verbaue einen Kettenspanner bzw. Führung, oder gibt' s was mit speziellen Ausfallern??

Heißen Dank für jedwede Tipps.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht irre, jibbet hier doch einige Freunde des schaltungslosen Rades. Ich plane, mir so ein Teil zusammenzubauen. Diverse Teile wie Laufräder, Bremsen, Gabel, etc hab' ich schon, was mir fehlt, ist ein Rahmen. Was wird da denn angeboten? Nehme ich einen Standardrahmen und verbaue einen Kettenspanner bzw. Führung, oder gibt' s was mit speziellen Ausfallern??
> 
> ...


Hallo Dieter,
klar gibt es Rahmen mit speziellen Ausfallenden für Singlespeeder.
Da ich aber nicht mit dieser speziellen Art Rad zu fahren nichts im Sinn habe frag bitte Balu 968 per PN!
Danke 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Herr (Singelespeed)radlos,
wie sagte Balu noch am Freitag? Wenn Singelespeed, dann *kein *Kettenspanner.

=> "was mit speziellen Ausfallern"


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Singelespeed, dann *kein *Kettenspanner.


Entspricht meiner Einstellung. Hoffe halt auf ein paar unkomplizierte Tipps, wo ich 'ne entsprechende Alu-Dose für lau finde - so 'nen Nobel-Poser  wie der Balu kann ich mir leider nicht leisten .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Molly (15. Mai 2006)

CD hat noch die Option des Excenter Tretlagers zum Kette spannen. Funktioniert gut bei Rohloff und co. Das Ding heißt Fifty/Fifty o.ä., ist ne echte Coladose und gibt es auch nicht für lau, leider. Grüße!


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> wo ich 'ne entsprechende Alu-Dose für lau finde -
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer


Hi Dieter,
wenn du Bikes für lau findest dann sag bescheit, ich nehm auch noch eins! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (15. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> CD hat noch die Option des Excenter Tretlagers zum Kette spannen. Funktioniert gut bei Rohloff und co. Das Ding heißt Fifty/Fifty o.ä., ist ne echte Coladose und gibt es auch nicht für lau, leider. Grüße!



gibst von voitl auch


----------



## Balu. (15. Mai 2006)

Servus Hammelspeeder,

alles was du brauchst is ne ENO excentric !







bibbet z.B. hier :

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_35004_White_ENO_Single_Speed_Nabe___Excentric_Hub833.htm

Ansonsten gibbet Rahmen mit variablen Ausfallern von Poison in billisch :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-MTB-Rahmen-s...itemZ7234179797QQcategoryZ81680QQcmdZViewItem

Greetings

Balu


----------



## Schnegge (15. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Am Samstag hammer dann wieder das *Problem (Schnegge) *welchen der drei Trail wir die Drachenschanze runterfall.. ähhh -fahren....



Hä  ,

wie isn dat nu zu verstehen...  

Samstag/Sonntag bin ich biken und chillen mit den SITs  ... Freitag weis ich noch nich' wie lang ich arbeiten muss, hab aber Lust mitzuspielen  . Vor  allem abends  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Lipoly (15. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hä  ,
> 
> wie isn dat nu zu verstehen...
> 
> ...



natürlich links runter! mit die weiber mal ans schwitzen kommen!


lars


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich links runter! mit die weiber mal ans schwitzen kommen!
> 
> 
> lars


???? wie meinst du das denn?????  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (15. Mai 2006)

> ???? wie meinst du das denn?????



Lars hat ...


----------



## Cheetah (15. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Lars hat ...



Kaum ist Lars dank seinen neuem Apfelnetzteils wieder präsent, wird er hier schon wider fertig gemacht. Das muss doch nicht sein.  



@Lars: wie war das mit deinem X.0 Schaltwerk?


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

@Schnegge, ich bezog mich auf Deine Trail-Eindrücke vom letzten Sonntag ..  
@Frank, Lars braucht Dich nicht wirklich  

@Ice Age I Teilnehmer, auf die CD mit der IA Musik musste ich nur 6,5 Wochen warten  Hat sich aber gelohnt . Werd' mich mal bei Amazon beschweren  

Gruß


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn wir Freitags uns um 16:Uhr treffen, fahren wir wohl besser bei Udo mit!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (16. Mai 2006)

> Wenn wir Freitags uns um 16:Uhr treffen, fahren wir wohl besser bei Udo mit!



Hatte ich auch vor !


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch vor !


Wir wollen einen BGS Abend machen. Deswegen warte ich noch auf die Freigabe einiger Teilnehmer sonst muss ich eine Tour bißchen später machen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen einen BGS Abend machen. Deswegen warte ich noch auf die Freigabe einiger Teilnehmer sonst muss ich eine Tour bißchen später machen.
> Gruß
> Klaus




*Räusper* Ich nehm dann nur das "GS"  , hätte also noch ein "B" im angebot


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *Räusper* Ich nehm dann nur das "GS"  , hätte also noch ein "B" im angebot


Biete das bitte dem Lars an! Der steht ja eher auf D's
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Biete das bitte dem Lars an! Der steht ja eher auf D's
> Gruß
> Klaus




Siehste und ich sagte noch , biete mal besser BDGS an  .


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste und ich sagte noch , biete mal besser BDGS an  .


Klar aber dann fehlt noch ein S ! 
Lars ist doch ein DS ! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Kennt ihr schon Becci's Hühnerstall??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (16. Mai 2006)

> Wir wollen einen BGS Abend machen.



Wieso steht das nirgendwo ??


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso steht das nirgendwo ??




Bitte  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2688425&postcount=1792


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

ich kann erst frühstens um 16:45 bei klaus sein falls das bei der planung zu berücksichtigen ist


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank, Lars braucht Dich nicht wirklich



denkste ich brauche dich?




@volker-k
kann das sein das du meine DVDs noch hast?


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann erst frühstens um 16:45 bei klaus sein falls das bei der planung zu berücksichtigen ist


Wie lange bleibst du ?
Fährst du die Tour mit?? auch am Samstag??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> denkste ich brauche dich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein , die hab ich dir vor ein paar wochen schon zurückgegeben.
Ort der übergabe war draußen am Pool und dann hast du sie mit in den Keller genommen.


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange bleibst du ?
> Fährst du die Tour mit?? auch am Samstag??
> Gruß
> Klaus



ich bleibe solange ich lust habe!
wenn meine ellis mich holen auch zum "GS" 
klar fahr ich die tour mit! das bike nehme ich mit auf die arbeit ausser es regnet donnerstag und/oder freitag
samstag sehma dann!


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleibe solange ich lust habe!
> wenn meine ellis mich holen auch zum "GS"
> klar fahr ich die tour mit! das bike nehme ich mit auf die arbeit ausser es regnet donnerstag und/oder freitag
> samstag sehma dann!


Und wie kommst du an Hapahappa??? Auch schon auf der Arbeit dabei??

Schieben ist auf der Kindertour verboten! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

P.S.: @ Lipoly

Aber kann es sein das du meine Dämpferpumpe noch hast?


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: @ Lipoly
> 
> Aber kann es sein das du meine Dämpferpumpe noch hast?



yes i think so


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleibe solange ich lust habe!
> wenn meine ellis mich holen auch zum "GS"


Lars, du Pumpe! 

Nach 'GS' hast du eh keine Lust mehr!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kommst du an Hapahappa??? Auch schon auf der Arbeit dabei??
> 
> Schieben ist auf der Kindertour verboten!
> 
> ...



ich brauch nur flüssignahrung der rest schnorre ich mir bei delgado! der hat immer genug

ich schiebe dann wenn ich das für richtig halte....ausser mein cube laufrad is fertig bis freitag


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, du Pumpe!
> 
> Nach 'GS' hast du eh keine Lust mehr!
> Gruß
> Klaus



ich finde "HS" ekelhaft also bleibt das für euch alleine


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch nur flüssignahrung der rest schnorre ich mir bei delgado! der hat immer genug
> 
> ich schiebe dann wenn ich das für richtig halte....ausser mein cube *laufrad is fertig bis freitag*





Soll glaub ich erst Montag fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch nur flüssignahrung der rest schnorre ich mir bei delgado! der hat immer genug
> 
> ich schiebe dann wenn ich das für richtig halte....ausser mein cube laufrad is fertig bis freitag


Dann habe ich keine Lust dich mitzunehmen! 
Was soll das eigentlich?
Bißchen zuviel Sonne abbekommen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde "HS" ekelhaft also bleibt das für euch alleine


Wie Heterosexuell ist ekelhaft??  
Dich soll mal einer verstehen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde "*HS*" ekelhaft also bleibt das für euch alleine



Wieso findest du denn HeteroSexuell auf einmal ekelhaft??? 


Hast du dich etwa doch umentschieden???


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

"HS" Steht für HomoSex


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> "HS" Steht für HomoSex


Wer hat dir das denn erzählt?? 
Bestimmt Delgado oder doch Frank?? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat dir das denn erzählt??
> Bestimmt Delgado oder doch Frank??
> Gruß
> Klaus



volker wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Hi

schön das wider alle online sind!
Volker und Lars machen Inventur! Klaus plant den Freitag....
also alles OK...

Aber Lars! du bleibst ja wohl oder? Du musst doch am nächsten Morgen Brötchen holen !! 
Solanum


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Wann geht die zweite Runde los?

Habe mir das Eis schon bereit gestellt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> "HS" Steht für HomoSex



Also lieeb Herren:
was ist dann bitte die HS 11, HS22 und HS33???
ne logische erklärung??

Solanum


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Lars! du bleibst ja wohl oder? Du musst doch am nächsten Morgen Brötchen holen !!
> Solanum



kann doch mein rad nicht vorm bäcker stehen lassen  

wo wird denn gepenn? im zelt oder gibst ne garage oder sonstwas?!?!


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> volker wars





Häh ???


ich kenn HS nur als Heterosexuell , du solltest dich doch langsam mal zu deiner neigung entscheiden  .


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> schön das wider alle online sind!
> Volker und Lars machen Inventur! Klaus plant den Freitag....
> ...



Klar den musst du aber zu dir ins Bettchen nehmen sonst kriegt er Angst! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Häh ???
> 
> 
> ich kenn HS nur als Heterosexuell , du solltest dich doch langsam mal zu deiner neigung entscheiden  .




Gruppenzwang hin oder her aber ich bin NICHT HOMO so wie ihr


lars


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kann doch mein rad nicht vorm bäcker stehen lassen
> 
> wo wird denn gepenn? im zelt oder gibst ne garage oder sonstwas?!?!




im doppelbett oder auf der wiese


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Gruppenzwang hin oder her aber ich bin NICHT HOMO so wie ihr
> 
> 
> lars




Wie wer????


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kann doch mein rad nicht vorm bäcker stehen lassen
> 
> wo wird denn gepenn? im zelt oder gibst ne garage oder sonstwas?!?!


Wie gepennt wird nicht! Ist doch die Vorbereitung aufs 24 Stunden Rennen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Klar den musst du aber zu dir ins Bettchen nehmen sonst kriegt er Angst!
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

>


Du kennst aber Maik!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

>



keine Einwände! Lars pennt bei mir!! 
Solanum


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wer????


von ganz homo bis weniger homo


(juchhu)
delagdo
volker-k
redking 
balu
...
...
...
...
...
bernd aus holz
...
...
...
...
lipoly


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst aber Maik!
> Gruß
> Klaus



ich sagte doch schon: der ist da nicht so pingelig !
Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst aber Maik!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Klaus du meinst doch nicht ............ Oh mein Gott das glaub ich nicht . Lars damit du auf SM stehst ist ja schrecklich  ( soll man aber einfacher haben können )


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> keine Einwände! Lars pennt bei mir!!
> Solanum



micha,klaus und volker pennen doch auch in einem schlafsack  getestet haben sie das ja auf der weihnachtsfeier! balu und ich haben es mit eigenen augen gesehn und skandalVIDEOS gibt es auchnoch


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> von ganz homo bis weniger homo
> 
> 
> (juchhu)
> ...




Kennst du den Martin denn mitlerweile persönlich??? Dann hat er aber ne gute scheinehe  Oder ach ich dümmerchen die Liste geht ja von unten nach oben , ich bin untröstlich


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> von ganz homo bis weniger homo
> 
> 
> (juchhu)
> ...



So Lars Da hast du dich aber bißchen verschätzt!
Du schläfst im Garten ohne Zelt, oder besser zu Hause! 
Am Besten kommst du besser nicht!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.Wenn du solche Steilvorlagen gibst. Musst du aber mit den Konsequenzen leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Liste geht ja von unten nach oben , ich bin untröstlich


 oder von links nach rechts


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ach ich dümmerchen die Liste geht ja von unten nach oben , ich bin untröstlich



was sagt uns der satz?
Volker ist ANALphabet


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> micha,klaus und volker pennen doch auch in einem schlafsack  getestet haben sie das ja auf der weihnachtsfeier! balu und ich haben es mit eigenen augen gesehn und skandalVIDEOS gibt es auchnoch




Falsch Lars. Wir haben in einem Bett unter 2 Bettdecken gepennt aber nur damit ihr das Wohnzimmer für euch habt . Und was macht ihr? wolltet schamlos über uns herfallen. Pfui


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.Wenn du solche Steilvorlagen gibst. Musst du aber mit den Konsequenzen leben!


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich sagte doch schon: der ist da nicht so pingelig !
> Solanum


Ui, nicht das er das hier liest!

Also ich wäre da schon pingeliger! 
Also wenn ........
Ich lass es besser! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, nicht das er das hier liest!
> 
> Also ich wäre da schon pingeliger!
> Also wenn ........
> ...



Sie sagte doch Lars dürfte bei ihr pennen. Bei dem wär ich auch nich' pingelig, der schieb doch sogar sein bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass es besser!



wenn du wüsstest    

naja ich gehe pennen!

gn8


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> micha,klaus und volker pennen doch auch in einem schlafsack  getestet haben sie das ja auf der weihnachtsfeier! balu und ich haben es mit eigenen augen gesehn und skandalVIDEOS gibt es auchnoch



Lars du hast wohl Tomaten auf den Augen??

Ich hatte eine Decke für mich! 
Lag aber neben dem Bett auf dem Bettgestell ca. 10 cm breit.
An die Wand gelehnt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sagte doch Lars dürfte bei ihr pennen. Bei dem wär ich auch nich' pingelig, der schieb doch sogar sein bike




Vieleicht gerade deswegen


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Zum Glück verteil ich die Schlafordnung! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lag aber neben dem Bett auf dem Bettgestell ca. 10 cm breit.
> An die Wand gelehnt.




Hä  .
Du warst breit oder musstest 10cm von der Wand entfernt pennen oder was ????


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück verteil ich die Schlafordnung!
> Gruß
> Klaus



also Klaus ich müsste nun auch ins Bett! darf ich ?? 

Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hä  .
> Du warst breit oder musstest 10cm von der Wand entfernt pennen oder was ????




  Nene , er hatte nur 10cm Platz


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> also Klaus ich müsste nun auch ins Bett! darf ich ??
> 
> Solanum





Zitat Klaus: NEIN


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nene , er hatte nur 10cm Platz



also mit verlaub!! da hat der auch damals nicht hingepasst!! ich bin mir 100% sicher!!
Solanum

Gute Nacht!!


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Klaus: NEIN



Ups das war deutlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> also mit verlaub!! da hat der auch damals nicht hingepasst!! ich bin mir 100% sicher!!
> Solanum
> 
> Gute Nacht!!



Also wurde wohl doch gestapelt  

@Solanum: jutes nächtle


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Ups das war deutlich!



Wir sprechen doch immer deutlich


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Also wurde wohl doch gestapelt
> 
> @Solanum: jutes nächtle





Hochgestapelt vom Lars , Ja.


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hä  .
> Du warst breit oder musstest 10cm von der Wand entfernt pennen oder was ????


Auf dem Bild kannst du es sehen! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Darf zur Zeit nicht



was darfst du wiso nicht?

jaja ich bin ja schon im Bett....


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Bild kannst du es sehen! Anhang anzeigen 111663
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Du willst uns wohl verarschen!! in den Ritz hast du nie im Leben gepasst!
Aber sieht besonders gemütlich aus !
SOlanum


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> was darfst du wiso nicht?
> 
> jaja ich bin ja schon im Bett....




Das was Ihr alle dürft aber ich nicht weil ich zu ungeschickt war


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Bild kannst du es sehen! Anhang anzeigen 111663
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Da warst du aber schlank. Mann kann dich ja kaum erkennen


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst uns wohl verarschen!! *in den Ritz hast du nie im Leben gepasst!*
> Aber sieht besonders gemütlich aus !
> SOlanum




Klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das was Ihr alle dürft aber ich nicht weil ich zu ungeschickt war



das mit dem Ungeschickt kenn ich , aber ich darf trotzdem !!
Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem Ungeschickt kenn ich , aber ich darf trotzdem !!
> Solanum




Püh


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> also mit verlaub!! da hat der auch damals nicht hingepasst!! ich bin mir 100% sicher!!
> Solanum
> 
> Gute Nacht!!


Also ich pass immer noch neben die Matratze. 

Und du willst mit dem 17 ³/4 Jahre alten unbefriedigten jungen Mann in einem Bett schlafen?? 
Dann macht ihr mal  Ich glaube ich geh dann wenn ihr schlafen geht doch lieber in meine Wohnung! 

Gruß
Klaus
Gute Nacht die Dame.


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Gute Nacht!

 freu mich euch am Freitag alle zu sehen !!

byby Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich pass immer noch neben die Matratze.
> 
> Und du willst mit dem 17 ³/4 Jahre alten unbefriedigten jungen Mann in einem Bett schlafen??
> *Dann macht ihr mal * Ich glaube ich geh dann wenn ihr schlafen geht doch lieber in meine Wohnung!
> ...





*PeitscheKnallAufLars*


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht!
> 
> freu mich euch am Freitag alle zu sehen !!
> 
> byby Solanum



Ich werde mir das nochmal sehr gut überlegen?
Ich glaube ihr schlaft besser alle draußen und ich drinnen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Da warst du aber schlank. Mann kann dich ja kaum erkennen


Ich sagte ja ich kann nicht fotographieren. Ich versuche es nochmal mit dem Selbstauslöser.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja ich kann nicht fotographieren



OK. Freitag gibt's Abhilfe


----------



## Lipoly (16. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *PeitscheKnallAufLars*



*RRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> *RRRRRRRRRRRRR*


Na kann der  Lars Boy noch nicht schlafen?? 

Da schimpfen aber die Schwalbtons

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (16. Mai 2006)

So,

geh jetzt auch pennen  

byby


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> geh jetzt auch pennen
> 
> byby



Ja da ist ja nur noch der Papa Schwalbton anwesend!

Abgezogen! 

Gute Nacht an die heilige Familie! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Hey Jungs ihr lasst nach!
Das letzte mal habt ihr es auf über 200 Postings geschafft heute waren es 73.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs ihr lasst nach!
> Das letzte mal habt ihr es auf über 200 Postings geschafft heute waren es 73.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



abgezogen!!


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch nur flüssignahrung der rest schnorre ich mir bei delgado! der hat immer genug



Also brauchst Du mich doch  

Aber, wovon zum Teufel sprichst Du da?


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück verteil ich die Schlafordnung!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Gib' mal Deine Bankverbindung für die Bestechungsgelder   



Und um die ewigen Diskussionen über Bettbreite, Schlafplatz, Homosexualität usw. mal zu beenden; Hier noch mal das Beweisfoto von der letzten Weihnachtsfeier: 

Von links nach rechts: Volker, Lars, Klaus mit seinen 10 Zentimetern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (17. Mai 2006)

Wie süß!


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie süß!



Die Bettwäsche


----------



## Molly (17. Mai 2006)

Die Kuscheltiere!


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kuscheltiere!



Komm doch Fr./Sa. vorbei  
Dann kriegste auch eins; Aber nur leihweise


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gib' mal Deine Bankverbindung für die Bestechungsgelder
> 
> 
> Von links nach rechts: Volker, Lars, Klaus mit seinen 10 Zentimetern ...



Entschuldige Michael,

das war ja noch als ich wach war, aber später lag ich hochkant an der Wand!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (17. Mai 2006)

Iiiiich hätte mich da *wach* nicht hingetraut


----------



## Molly (17. Mai 2006)

Danke, habe genug Kuscheltiere zur Auswahl!
Aber liab sans scho...


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

ich glaube michael verwechselt da was! solche boxershorts habe ich nicht also bin ich das auch nicht sondern ist
*DELGADO DAS IN DER MITTE!!*


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. Mai 2006)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (17. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> schwul?




Du auch   , das weitet sich ja aus


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

dieses post ist mit sonys psp geschrieben! ihr seit doch alle schwul!


mfg psp


----------



## volker k (17. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> dieses post ist mit sonys psp geschrieben! ihr seit doch alle schwul!
> 
> 
> mfg psp




Lars du sollst doch nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen , tztztz


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Lars du sollst doch nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen , tztztz




is ja wie im kindergarten hier!

du bist ein XYZ
SELBAAA SELBAAAA
SELBAA

is mir zu doof hier!


----------



## volker k (17. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> is ja wie im kindergarten hier!
> 
> du bist ein XYZ
> SELBAAA SELBAAAA
> ...



Und wo willste hin ??? In die Puppenecke  . Doktorspiele sollen aber nicht mehr angesagt sein


----------



## Solanum (17. Mai 2006)

Abend die Herren!

fahren wir am Samstag denn noch ne Tour? ja oder? aber sicher gehört hab ichs noch nicht! also! wat is nun!

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (17. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Abend die Herren!
> 
> fahren wir am Samstag denn noch ne Tour? ja oder? aber sicher gehört hab ichs noch nicht! also! wat is nun!
> 
> Solanum




Abend die Dame!

Ich nicht   , aber ihr bestimmt .


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2006)

Lars bitte melde dich damit wir dich in die Spielgruppe aufnehmen können. 
Freitag gehts los! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2006)

Hier anmelden!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deerk (17. Mai 2006)

nabend die herren ... 

bin morgen spät nachmitag (denk ma so um 17-18 uhr ) in Su und wollte mit meinem homie sebi einen biken so das übliche HCM steinbruch und so ... 

hat einer zeit und bock ?? 


ride on 
D.


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> nabend die herren ...
> 
> bin morgen spät nachmitag (denk ma so um 17-18 uhr ) in Su und wollte mit meinem homie sebi einen biken so das übliche HCM steinbruch und so ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
wir fahren hier in der Heide ein bißchen rum. 
Siehe  LMB Termin! 

Danach werden wir grillen, .........


Bock morgen schon kann aber leider nicht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 59760 (17. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars bitte melde dich damit wir dich in die Spielgruppe aufnehmen können.
> Freitag gehts los!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



hallo, das ist eine gute Idee! Am besten nehmt ihr noch Windeln und was zum Spielen für ihn mit !


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> nabend die herren ...
> 
> bin morgen spät nachmitag (denk ma so um 17-18 uhr ) in Su und wollte mit meinem homie sebi einen biken so das übliche HCM steinbruch und so ...
> 
> ...





wann und wo?Kann um 18 uhr in siegburg sein!schick du mir ne pm mit handynummer und treffpunkt mit ich anrufen kann falls das nix gibt!
n8
Lars


ps: ich will ne PSP tastertur!


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, das ist eine gute Idee! Am besten nehmt ihr noch Windeln und was zum Spielen für ihn mit !





ruhe unbekannter!


----------



## Lipoly (17. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> wir fahren hier in der Heide ein bißchen rum.
> Siehe  LMB Termin!
> 
> ...




morgen ist donnerstag!!!


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> morgen ist donnerstag!!!


Ja und??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe !
Ich finde es megascharf! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe !
> Ich finde es megascharf!
> 
> 
> ...





  Das ist doch mal ein geiles Teil 


P.S.; Nur viel Spaß beim Felgen und Speichen putzen


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Mai 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> nabend die herren ...
> 
> bin morgen spät nachmitag (denk ma so um 17-18 uhr ) in Su und wollte mit meinem homie sebi einen biken so das übliche HCM steinbruch und so ...
> 
> ...


Hey Deerk,

heute abend würd ich wohl erst so ab 18.30 Uhr packen, biste bei jedem Wetter am Start?

Greetz Jochen


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> wir fahren hier in der Heide ein bißchen rum.
> Siehe  LMB Termin!
> 
> ...



Scheint ja wider erwarten was zu geben mit morgen  

Und das Wetter kriegen wir auch noch in den Griff.

Volker kann ja während wir biken schon mal den Sonnen-Beschwörungs-Tanz aufführen  

Bin übrigens dafür, dass Dirk @deerk auch kommt.

Gruß

Michael 

... der sich heute schon mal auf den Altenberger Trails akklimatisiert...


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja wider erwarten was zu geben mit morgen
> 
> Und das Wetter kriegen wir auch noch in den Griff.
> 
> ...





Negativ!!!

Der Volker läßt sich morgen während ihr biken seid von seiner Masseurin verwöhnen


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Könnte mal jemand ein anders Wetter bestellen für morgen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Könnte mal jemand ein anders Wetter bestellen für morgen?
> 
> ...




 


Ist bestellt , hoffe das es sofort lieferbar ist


----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Und für heute bitte auch. 
Ich will zum Rudern. Wasser IM Boot ist doof.


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bestellt , hoffe das es sofort lieferbar ist



Ich werde gleich nochmal einkaufen gehen und nehme es an der Kasse mit! 

Also Morgen werden die Leute: Kräuterknoblauchbutter, Roternudelsalat, Tzaziki,  
Fladenbrot, Grünersalat und  Nachos anwesend sein.
Wenn Jemand meint seine leckeren Freunde wollen auch dabei sein, Bitte mitbringen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Wo bleiben die "Miranernudeln"? Kommen die nicht?


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die "Miranernudeln"? Kommen die nicht?




Die wurden soweit ich weiß doch auf eine Erkundungstour durch den Magen geschickt


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Negativ!!!
> 
> Der Volker läßt sich morgen während ihr biken seid von seiner Masseurin verwöhnen



Isch denke das issn Typ den du hast  

Außerdem heißt das Masseuse


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Jemand meint seine leckeren Freunde wollen auch dabei sein, Bitte mitbringen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Neee, das wird doch wieder nix jugendfreies bei Dir


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Isch denke das issn Typ den du hast
> 
> Außerdem heißt das Masseuse




Der Typ ist mein Physiotherapeut. 

Und SIE ist meine Masseuse.

Er also fürs grobe und SIE fürs sanfte und angenehme


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ ist mein Physiotherapeut.
> 
> Und SIE ist meine Masseuse. *Also doch *
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>





Häääääää ( Ich bin ein softi du rüpel )


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

Nicht, dass das wichtig wäre  aber unser Fred hat die 30000er Schallmauer durchbrochen ...  

@Volki, Du bist eben _Beides_ (ähnlich schizophren wie ich ..  )

Gruß


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Das ist aber erst der achte Platz.  
Wir brauchne noch ein paar mehr Skandale um weiter nach vorne zu kommen! 

Bald knacken wir auch das 2000ste Posting! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber erst der achte Platz.
> Wir brauchne noch ein paar mehr Skandale um weiter nach vorne zu kommen!
> 
> Bald knacken wir auch das 2000ste Posting!
> ...




Okay. Wo ist Lars???


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die "Miranernudeln"? Kommen die nicht?


Hallo Molly,
die sind nicht zum grillen geeignet! 

Und auch geheim! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Klaus: umd was soll ich heute mal kochen? Meine Kinder haben sich schon so auf die Miranernudeln gefreut und jetzt rückst du das Rezept nicht raus?!


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus: umd was soll ich heute mal kochen? Meine Kinder haben sich schon so auf die Miranernudeln gefreut und jetzt rückst du das Rezept nicht raus?!



Bei ALDI gibt's Fertig-Lasagne .... ess ich nur noch  



@REDKING, wegen der Skandale ..... soll ich meine DigiCam morgen mitbringen?
Die meisten Hits gibt's immer nach events auf denen ich das Ding mithatte ...
wobei die Fotografen teilweise gewechselt hatten


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus: umd was soll ich heute mal kochen? Meine Kinder haben sich schon so auf die Miranernudeln gefreut und jetzt rückst du das Rezept nicht raus?!


Hallo Molly,

Da weiß ich was:  
Bei deiner Meute: 1 Kilogramm Tortigioni kochen.
Thunfisch und Annanasstücke mit den Nudeln in eine Auflaufform (oder zwei) 

Würzen mit Pfeffer und Chilli Und dies dann mit Käse(200gr. pro Form) überbacken! 
Und fertig ist das Mahl.


Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.S: Ich mag keine Sossen und darf kein Salz essen!


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ALDI gibt's Fertig-Lasagne .... ess ich nur noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
Diese Lasagne musst du aber noch verfeinern! 

Du kannst auch meine Cam benutzen!  
Fällt das Biken bei Regen aus?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Junge, Junge, das ist echt schräg, das Rezept.
Wieso darfst du keine Soßen? Auch keine Joghurtsoße oder Tomatensoße oder... ect.pp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Diese Lasagne musst du aber noch verfeinern!
> 
> Du kannst auch meine Cam benutzen!
> ...



Wie das Biken soll bei Regen ausfallen ? Wie seid Ihr denn drauf


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> 
> Du kannst auch meine Cam benutzen!
> ...



Nein ernsthaft; wir biken und Volker macht den Grill schomma an und sorgt irgendwie für Sonne!


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge, das ist echt schräg, das Rezept.
> Wieso darfst du keine Soßen? Auch keine Joghurtsoße oder Tomatensoße oder... ect.pp?


Also mir schmeckt es! (macht auch einen schlanken Fuß)
Ich mag halt nicht alles. 
An Salat gehört Dressing dran! 
Selbstgemachte Tomatensoße ohne Bröckchen (Hackfleisch) schon! 

Gruß
Klaus
P.s Das sind aber nicht die Miranernudeln!


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ernsthaft; wir biken und Volker macht den Grill schomma an und sorgt irgendwie für Sonne!




Wie soll ich das denn machen  , teilen kann ich mich noch nicht. ( somal ich erst mal meinen Vater angammeln muß das er mich mitsamt dem Grill zum Klaus bringt )


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das Biken soll bei Regen ausfallen ? Wie seid Ihr denn drauf



Ja , sonst müssen wir ja nachher abspritzen!

Gruß
Klaus
P.S: Natürlich die Bikes!


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das denn machen  , teilen kann ich mich noch nicht. ( somal ich erst mal meinen Vater angammeln muß das er mich mitsamt dem Grill zum Klaus bringt )



Hallo Volker,
 soll ich vorher den Grill abholen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (18. Mai 2006)

Die Schule ist aus!
Der Herd ruft-
ciao


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> soll ich vorher den Grill abholen??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wenn das gehen würde wär klasse. Dann kann ich mit Bus und Bahn kommen und brauch mein Vater nicht wieder Nerven


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

@ Volker, kannst Du nicht mal Auto fahren; Also wegen der Hand meine ich .. 

Dann findet sich bestimmt jemand der Dich bei der Masseuse abholt  

Ruf' einfach an! Mist, jetzt hab ich's schon wieder getan ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das gehen würde wär klasse. Dann kann ich mit Bus und Bahn kommen und brauch mein Vater nicht wieder Nerven



Klar Volker geht das! 
Wann denn?? Morgen Vormittag??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schule ist aus!
> Der Herd ruft-
> ciao


Hallo Molly.
Was gibt es denn jetzt ???

Guten Appetit nachher! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker, kannst Du nicht mal Auto fahren; Also wegen der Hand meine ich ..
> 
> Dann findet sich bestimmt jemand der Dich bei der Masseuse abholt
> 
> Ruf' einfach an! Mist, jetzt hab ich's schon wieder getan ....



Ne , da ich im moment eine Schiene am Finger hab und die Hand nicht ganz schließen kann. Wenn ich ganz viel Glück hab bekomm ich sie morgen zwar ab ändert aber noch nichts daran das ich die Hand nicht richtig zusammenbekomme und somit kein / nicht richtig Autofahren kann.


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Volker geht das!
> Wann denn?? Morgen Vormittag??
> Gruß
> Klaus




Yep. Das würde passen , muß morgen früh nur zum Arzst denk aber das ich so um 10:00 wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Das würde passen , muß morgen früh nur zum Arzst denk aber das ich so um 10:00 wieder daheim bin.


Hi Volker
Ich bimmele vorher mal durch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker
> Ich bimmele vorher mal durch!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ist am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

Boah jungs nix los hier  
nur weil ich den ganzen Abend für morgen am schuften bin! 
Ihr seid lahm!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Boah jungs nix los hier
> nur weil ich den ganzen Abend für morgen am schuften bin!
> Ihr seid lahm!
> 
> ...



Und alleine Party hier machen ist auch langweilig


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und alleine Party hier machen ist auch langweilig


Ich habe hier aber ein paar der üblichen verdächtigen gesehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (18. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier aber ein paar der üblichen verdächtigen gesehen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




PSP:     etwa mich?


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

*Pass aber auf was du löschst wg. Daily Soap und so ....!*


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.
> 
> *Pass aber auf was du löschst wg. Daily Soap und so ....!*


Hallo Michael
Meiner nicht! Kannst mir ja wegen der Zensur mal die Mail schicken die für Solanum gedacht ist! 

Gruß
Klaus
Ps .Da Martin seine E-Mails veröffentlicht kannst du die an Iris auch hier posten!


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> Meiner nicht! Kannst mir ja wegen der Zensur mal die Mail schicken die für Solanum gedacht ist!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Das ist ja wohl ein kleiner Unterschied!


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> 
> Ps .Da Martin seine E-Mails veröffentlicht kannst du die an Iris auch hier posten!



Ok. 

Guten Morgen meine Sonne  ,

Das war ein wirklich schöner Abend gestern nach der tollen Tour mit Onkel Sonntag und den Jungs  

So richtig schön wars aber dann bei Dir  

Erst hast Du mich mit leckerem Chili, Salat und Bier verwöhnt und später mit 
Deiner ***** *** ******* ********  .

Das bleibt aber unter uns   

Für Alles sei Dir nochmal herzlichst gedankt  

Bis gleich  

Gruß *** ****** ******

Michael


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Mai 2006)

Hey Lars,

war gestern inkognito bei euch unterwegs, deswegen verzeihe ich dir auch das du mich nicht erkannt hast. Ich hab dich ja auch erst erkannt als du schon wieder vorbei warst. Ich war leider etwas perplex da ich gerade vergeblich versucht hab meinen Kumpel den Weg zum HCM via Taschenfunke zu erklären, sonst hätte ich dir nachgebrüllt bis alle Tannen ihre Nadeln verloren hätten..
Stand im Drop da down(oder wie das heisst) Trail als du mit 2 anderen Mädchen vorbei rolltest ;-)

Was ist am HCM passiert??? Rechts neben der Schlüsselstelle ist ja alles ausgefahren(bzw wurde da mit Schaufel ein Chickenway gebaut??)
Das muss man zurück bauen, da schreit mein "Dimb'O" Herz.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> *Guten Morgen meine Sonne  ,*
> 
> ...


Das hast du zu mir aber nicht gesagt am Telefon als du mich aus dem Schlaf geholt hast. 
Gruß Klaus
Ps. Wusste ich doch Das es kein Unterschied ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> Guten Morgen meine Sonne  ,
> 
> ...




jaja ist ja schon gut! ich war im Seminar! war vorher noch nicht online!

ach ja ich fands auch **** ****** ******!!! 

bis gleich !
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast du zu mir aber nicht gesagt am Telefon als du mich aus dem Schlaf geholt hast.
> Gruß Klaus



Gib' Dir halt heut' Nacht mal richtig Mühe im Wasserbett ....
dann sag ich noch ganz andere Sachen zu Dir


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gib' Dir halt heut' Nacht mal richtig Mühe im Wasserbett ....
> dann sag ich noch ganz andere Sachen zu Dir


Red keinen Schrott ! 
Für vier Leute ist das zu eng! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Red keinen Schrott !
> Für vier Leute ist das zu eng!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich hab gelernt, das heißt Leutz  sonst kommst Du alt rüber   

PS: Wieso vier


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lars,
> 
> 
> Stand im Drop da down(oder wie das heisst) Trail als du mit 2 anderen Mädchen vorbei rolltest ;-)
> ...



Ja Jochen,
habe ich schon vor Wochen das hier geschrieben dazu!

Kaum kann ich mal nicht treibt ihr alle euch an meinem Gartenzaun rum! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wieso vier



Ja das liegt wohl an deinem Alter, wenn du das jetzt nicht mehr verstehst??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das liegt wohl an deinem Alter, wenn du das jetzt nicht mehr verstehst???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Bin wohl zu jung und unerfahren für Deine Spielchen  
Lasse mir aber gern Neues zeigen   

Bis gleich


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wohl zu jung und unerfahren für Deine Spielchen
> Lasse mir aber gern Neues zeigen
> 
> Bis gleich


Ja nee ist klar! 

Aber ich wusste ja nicht das du so begriffsstutzig bist!
Gruß
Klaus

Edit: So Michael will nun doch nicht mehr kommen! Steht jetzt schmollend in der Ecke! 
Zum Glück hab ich mich auf niemanden verlassen!


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Jochen,
> habe ich schon vor Wochen das hier geschrieben dazu!
> 
> Kaum kann ich mal nicht treibt ihr alle euch an meinem Gartenzaun rum!
> ...




Mit dem zurück bauen war übrigens nicht ganz unernst gemeint. Es sieht da ja schlimm aus. 
Mein Kumpel hat aus Sicherheitszwecken immer seinen Klappsparten und Säge dabei, wenn ich ihn dann mal da hingelotst kriege 
Aber ist ja eigentlich euer Hometrail..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (19. Mai 2006)

> Mein Kumpel hat aus Sicherheitszwecken immer seinen Klappsparten und Säge dabei



  Aus Sicherheitsgründen


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee ist klar!
> 
> Aber ich wusste ja nicht das du so begriffsstutzig bist!
> Gruß
> ...



Du entwickelst Dich gerade zu meinem Lieblings-A r s c h l o c h-Versager-Ex-Freund 

Leider muss ich doch kommen weil ich Iris' Bettwäsche noch im Auto habe.



PS: Außerdem werd' ich in's Bett kotzen


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du entwickelst Dich gerade zu meinem *Lieblings-A r s c h l o c h-Versager-Ex-Freund
> *
> Leider muss ich doch kommen weil ich Iris' Bettwäsche noch im Auto habe.
> 
> ...



Danke Michael, für das Kompliment!

Mach du das nur! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael, für das Kompliment!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Bitte!

Besonders wertvoll, weil Du wißt wer's vorher war


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

ist schon schön wenn die Familie sich so lieb hat!!!


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Oha , da scheint aber einer seine EX-Freunde zu tauschen wie andere ihre Unterwäsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon schön wenn die Familie sich so lieb hat!!!


----------



## Cheetah (19. Mai 2006)

Macht nur so weiter! Das wird dann echt lustig werden heut Abend.


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

>




ich meinte die Fläätdropper Familie. und da sie sich ja grade nach guter Familienfesttradition soo schön käbbelte.....
by


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oha , da *scheint *aber einer seine EX-Freunde zu tauschen wie andere ihre Unterwäsche



Nicht nur die Ex-Freunde ... und überhaupt ... wieso scheint ..   



BTW: Wie lange gibt Dir der Arzt noch?


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nur so weiter! Das wird dann echt lustig werden heut Abend.



Bei uns ist immer lustisch


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur die Ex-Freunde ... und überhaupt ... wieso scheint ..
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Wie lange gibt Dir der Arzt noch?




Keine Ahnung


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oha , da scheint aber einer seine EX-Freunde zu tauschen wie andere ihre Unterwäsche





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung



Eben


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nur so weiter! Das wird dann echt lustig werden heut Abend.





Du tust im moment ja schon alles dafür das es lustiger wird


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Wenns einen Interessiert wie es heute abend aussehen könnte schaut hier .

Zur Info die beiden sind Klaus und Volker und der langhaarige Bombenleger ist der Michael 



Stachelige Grüße

Volker


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns einen Interessiert wie es heute abend aussehen könnte schaut hier .
> 
> Zur Info die beiden sind Klaus und Volker und der langhaarige Bombenleger ist der Michael
> 
> ...



The website: http://www.maxxx-videos.de/extern_d_896_205.html is currently blocked on the ****** Firewall.


Bitte das Bild *sabber *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Mai 2006)

Also, bei miiiirrr geht die Seite .

So pervers hätte ich's aber doch nicht erwartet - was sind das denn für Saugmaularsch$$gesichter


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du's schon pervers findest will ich's gar nicht sehn   

Wir sind 'ne saubere Firma und ich ihr Ethik-Beauftragter


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du's schon pervers findest will ich's gar nicht sehn
> 
> Wir sind 'ne saubere Firma und ich ihr Ethik-Beauftragter


Du arbeitest im Puff


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du arbeitest im Puff




Auch, aber nur Teilzeit  

Hauptsächtlich handle ich mit (Akt-) Fotos


----------



## Balu. (19. Mai 2006)

W) "Das ist ja schrecklich"
S) "Das ist Pervers"
W) "Aber sowas von..."
S) "Naja, so pervers auch wieder nicht"
W) "Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht"
S) "Mir gefällts"
W) " Ich finds super"
S) "Bravo"
W) "Bravo"


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch, aber nur Teilzeit
> 
> Hauptsächtlich handle ich mit (Akt-) Fotos


Nicht schwer zu raten, wer die Akteure sind .

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: heute ist die Kiste mit den Gummis angekommen .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Mai 2006)

Muß schon sagen, hier isses zumindest immer lustich 

@Balu:


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

Hi

Hat jemand nen Ladegerät für ein Simens Handy? .... bitte mitbringen 

Allerliebsten Dank S lanum


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hat jemand nen Ladegerät für ein Simens Handy? .... bitte mitbringen
> 
> Allerliebsten Dank S lanum




Hallo Iris.

Also das passt ja mal überhaupt nicht hierhin  

Was ist das denn für ein Hersteller den kenn ich ja gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Iris.
> 
> Also das passt ja mal überhaupt nicht hierhin
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Hersteller den kenn ich ja gar nicht



Wenn Du Langeweile hast könntest Du mal an Kasse 1 bedienen.


----------



## volker k (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Langeweile hast könntest Du mal an Kasse 1 bedienen.




Wieso langeweile .

Ich bin mich gerade köstlich am amüsieren .


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hat jemand nen Ladegerät für ein Simens Handy? .... bitte mitbringen
> 
> Allerliebsten Dank S lanum



Hab' ich.

Wenn ich noch mal nach Hause komme bringe ich's mit.
Überlege mein Bike da zu lassen   

Dann mach ich wie Volker auch nur GS+  

 




@Volker, wann soll ich Dich holen?


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Iris.
> 
> Also das passt ja mal überhaupt nicht hierhin
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Hersteller den kenn ich ja gar nicht




tüllich passt das! das hat höchste Priorität!!!!
und etwas mehr interpretations Fähigkeit hätte ich dir auch  zugetraut  ​
wann sehn wir uns? heute Abend?.....


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ich.
> 
> 
> Überlege mein Bike da zu lassen
> ...




wat soll dat denn?? rejected!!!
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso langeweile .
> 
> Ich bin mich gerade köstlich am amüsieren .



Das meinst Du wieder nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Hat jemand nen Ladegerät für ein Simens Handy? .... bitte mitbringen
> 
> Allerliebsten Dank S lanum


Hallo welches Modell den??
Hätte wohl drei zu Auswahl!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (20. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo welches Modell den??
> Hätte wohl drei zu Auswahl!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


S65


----------



## Deleted 59760 (20. Mai 2006)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN ! Das :kotz: Wetter Suckt voll ! 
WILL WIEDER SONNENSCHEIN HABEN !!


----------



## Lipoly (20. Mai 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN ! Das :kotz: Wetter Suckt voll !
> WILL WIEDER SONNENSCHEIN HABEN !!



viel schlimmer finde ich die dreckigen spammer die keiner kennt in "meinem" fred


----------



## Cheetah (20. Mai 2006)

So ruhig hier heute, alles OK?
Oder war das letzte Bier schlecht?

 


Micha und ich haben den Schinderhannes bezwungen,  mein linkes Pedal leider nicht.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> So ruhig hier heute, alles OK?
> Oder war das letzte Bier schlecht?
> 
> 
> ...




ihr tiere!!  
zum pedal: was will man mehr von shimano erwarten


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2006)

Frank hat sogar seinem Flätdropperdasein alle Ehre gemacht und mich kilometerlang zugespammed. Ich habe ansonsten meine Lehre darauf gezogen, dass man nach fast 2 Wochen Penicillin nicht einfach aufs Rad steigt und so was fährt.

Ansonsten verdient Frank den Orden "Tier des Monats" da er die letzten 30 km mit nur einem Pedal gefahren ist (vom linken Pedal war nur noch die Achse über). Aber immerhin haben die XTRs ja 3 Jahre gehalten ... 

Die Strecke war schön, ich anschliessend durch und durch nass und um diverse Erfahrungen reicher ...

Danke an Frank fürs Mitfahren und das Bratwürstchen


----------



## volker k (20. Mai 2006)

So , da ja anscheinend keiner den anfang machen will .

DANKE KLAUS FÜR DEN TOLLEN ABEND , FÜR SPEIß UND TRANK UND DIE HERBERGE MIT ANSCHLIEßENDEM FRÜHSTÜCK .  

Danke auch an Michael fürs nach Hause bringen  .


----------



## volker k (20. Mai 2006)

Ach so und das war übrigens der 2000te Beitrag


----------



## Redking (20. Mai 2006)

Okay, ich danke auch nach gewinnt des Spamkars meinen Eltern 
Allen anwesenden und die die mich gewählt haben ! 

Besondern Dank geht an die Teilnehmer der "Sandpackungstour".
Iris, Gregor, Jörg, Michael und Stefan *applause, applause, applause*

18 Kilometer in einer Stunde und ein bißchen! 

Abgesprizt haben dann alle in der freien Natur.

Einen besondern dank an den Grill äähhmmm Volker der keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut hat, diesen zu Verfügung stellen.

Und auch Lars der trotz eines anstrengende Nietversuch noch dem persönlichen Mietwagenservice in Anspruch nahm und ohne Dank die Party mit Frank verließ. aber verständlich nach 12:75  Stunden auf Maloche
Dieser erscheint erst in der Dämmerung und verließ mit der Jungfrau die Party   !  
Dabei hatte sich die Dame auf unvergessliche Nacht gefreut! 




So nach sehr wenig Schlaf, verließ auch Jörg uns nach einem Kaffee ohne Frückstück während die anderen noch schliefen.

Der übrig gebliebene Rest frühstückte dann noch gemeinsam! 


Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gregordergelbe (20. Mai 2006)

Danke für die schöne  Tour, auch wenns ein bischen kurz war, und das abspritzen danach 

Wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.



Gruß Gregor


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Schaut mal Leute hier gibt es ein Thread nur für Pumas!
 

Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Klar Gregor im LMB stehn oft schöne Touren drin. Und es kann immer jeder mit!


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2006)

Hi

ich bin soeben wider zuhause gelandet! Es war eich schönes Wochenende! Vielen lieben Dank an Klaus, welcher einen 1a Gastgeber gemacht hat : Bahnhof hol und brig service , Tourguide (hier mehr Gasgeber als Gastgeber) , dann Bademeister , Herbergsvater , Koch , Lagerverwalter und Bettnachbar 

Dank an Micha, für den Bettzeugtransport und das Shirt, und an Volker für den Grill!

Ich fands doch wider richtig nett mit den Herren !!

ich muss nun ins Bett! 

Liebe Grüße , auf ein Baldiges!

SOlanum


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Ja, und das nennt man dann Servicewüste Deutschland! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

@ Fläätdroppers 

Da es unter uns bestimmt Hobby Psychologen gibt:
Hier bitte therapieren!  

Ich hab jetzt zu tun! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fläätdroppers
> 
> Da es unter uns bestimmt Hobby Psychologen gibt:
> Hier bitte therapieren!
> ...



kenn ich, hab ich alle schon durch!! 
ist aber recht lustig, und hat nen gewissen Suchtfaktor!
Vorteil: man kann die Viecher in einem extra Fenster nach und nach über den ganzen Tag hinweg therapieren! Oder total fertig machen 
Solanum


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> kenn ich, hab ich alle schon durch!!
> ist aber recht lustig, und hat nen gewissen Suchtfaktor!
> Vorteil: man kann die Viecher in einem extra Fenster nach und nach über den ganzen Tag hinweg therapieren! Oder total fertig machen
> Solanum


Hallo, und genug gepennt! 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> kenn ich, hab ich alle schon durch!!
> ist aber recht lustig, und hat nen gewissen Suchtfaktor!
> Vorteil: man kann die Viecher in einem extra Fenster nach und nach über den ganzen Tag hinweg therapieren! Oder total fertig machen
> Solanum



Am besten find ich kann man das Schaf "fertig" machen


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten find ich kann man das Schaf "fertig" machen


Ich komm mit keinem Tier zurecht ! 
Bitte mich nichts mehr fragen bin ein Totalversager!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm mit keinem Tier zurecht !
> Bitte mich nichts mehr fragen bin ein Totalversager!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Klaus du schaffst das


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Das Kroko ist geheilt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (22. Mai 2006)

Morgäään, 

nach langem Entzug auch wieder online  

Danke auch an Klaus für den super Drumrum-Service am Fr./Sa.  Sogar die Klamotten wurden gewaschen und getrocknet ...  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (22. Mai 2006)

Morgen

Bohhh ist das ein Sauwetter!! ich bin soooo nass!!!! igitttigitt....
und fast erfrohren!!

Solanum


----------



## Molly (22. Mai 2006)

Wetter wie Samstag.
Mein Beileid!


----------



## Delgado (22. Mai 2006)

Hatte auch schon die Bikesachen an als der Himmel schwarz wurde ...

Nach der Regentour von Freitag und dem verregneten Zeitfahren gestern mit dem Resultat, dass ich Huste und Schnupfe, bin ich dann mit dem Auto zur Arbeit  

PS: Schon Dich für Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (22. Mai 2006)

_
*Amtliche WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STURMBÖEN und STARKREGEN *
für Rhein-Sieg-Kreis

gültig von: Montag, 22.05.06 06:30 Uhr
bis: Montag, 22.05.06 11:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Montag, 22.05.06 06:30 Uhr

Am Vormittag Durchzug von einzelnen Gewittern, zum Teil mit
Starkregen von 10 Litern pro Quadratmeter in kurzer Zeit, dabei
auch stürmische Böen um 65 kmh (Stärke 8) aus Südwest möglich.
Hinweis: Starker Regen kann auch unabhängig von Gewittern
auftreten.

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren:
- einzelne herabstürzende Äste, herabfallende Gegenstände
- kurzzeitige Verkehrsbehinderungen während des Platzregens
möglich
- örtlich Blitzschäden
Bei Blitzschlag besteht Lebensgefahr

DWD RZ Essen_


----------



## Molly (22. Mai 2006)

Ich muss trotzdem los, hoffentlich wird es nicht noch schlimmer. Wenn das überhaupt geht.


----------



## Solanum (22. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Regentour von Freitag und dem verregneten Zeitfahren gestern mit dem Resultat, dass ich Huste und Schnupfe, bin ich dann mit dem Auto zur Arbeit




wie wars denn? (außer nass!!)

Solnaum


----------



## Delgado (22. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wie wars denn? (außer nass!!)
> 
> Solnaum



Für unser "erstes Mal" ganz nett.

Sehr professionelle Durchführung/Organisation aber Bike-/Tour- (Delius Klasing Verlag) typisch sehr teuer.

Leider hatte ich wohl am Fr./Sa. *zu wenig * Bier getrunken, bzw. Euch am Freitag auf der Tour zu sehr geschont  

Jedenfalls hab ich bereits als Anfahrer nach 500 Metern gemerkt, dass die anderen Drei kein konkurrenzfähiges Renntempo mitgehen können  

Von da an war's eben nur noch eine Kraft-Einheit, die mich 32  gekostet hat; Und das war schon reduzierter Beitrag (incl. Anreise) weil unser Chef einen Großteil der Startgebühr finanziert hat.

Am Ende haben wir wenigstens noch eine spektakuläre Zielsprint-Einlage zum Besten gegeben und Platz 32 kassiert.


----------



## Redking (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo heute war Familientreffen in Siegburg! 
Da waren: Hauke, Volker, Lars, Frank, Michael, Stefan und ich natürlich.
haben uns alle an wunderschönen  RockyMoutains ergötzt.
Alle durften mit ihren Favoriten probefahren 

Habe einen neuen Streckenrekord mit einem Element 70 zwischen Bikeladen und meiner Wohnung und zurück aufgestellt! 

Abends waren Mario, dem wir unsere Trails gezeigt haben, Lars, Sascha und Tobias noch etwas biken.

Julian konnte leider nicht mit. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2006)

War in der Tat recht nett gestern und dann hab ich auch mal Dirt Metals kennen gelernt und durfte mit dem ETS-X in meiner Grösse fahren. Ich hätte als Vergleich zwar auch gerne mal ein Element in meiner Grösse gefahren, aber da hatte ich leider Pech. Dafür hab ich aber n neues Lieblingsgetränk und mein Mädel gestern direkt damit beauftragt zu gucken, wo es Vittel Action gibt.


----------



## Balu. (23. Mai 2006)

> Da waren: Hauke, Volker, Lars, Frank, Michael und ich natürlich.



So klein bin ich auch wieder nicht ...


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> So klein bin ich auch wieder nicht ...


Ui, war gestern nach der Tour doch etwas später. 
Entschuldige meine Nachlässigkeit! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum ist schon wieder voll! 


> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


Kann jemand Sie mal Anrufen damit Sie den Müll entsorgt und der Briefkasten wieder frei wird! 
Danke 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Solanum ist schon wieder voll!
> 
> Kann jemand Sie mal Anrufen damit Sie den Müll entsorgt und der Briefkasten wieder frei wird!
> Danke
> ...


jaja schon wider platz!!

ich bekomme ne Nachricht wenn jemand versucht dei 101te PN zu schicken 

  
Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> jaja schon wider platz!!
> 
> ich bekomme ne Nachricht wenn jemand versucht dei 101te PN zu schicken
> 
> ...



Ui Das wusste ich nicht mein Postfach war noch nie so voll!  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ui Das wusste ich nicht mein Postfach war noch nie so voll!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



kann ich ändern  
Solanum


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich ändern
> Solanum


Wie denn das schaffst du nicht! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Wo treibt sich denn der Lümmel von Delgaado wieder rum??
Dieser Unsichtbare dieser! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

Hier ist grad alled sch.... ähh überaus bescheiden!
habe grade schlechte Ergebnisse von meinem Protein bekommen.... alle Arbeit des letzten halben Jahres fürn Arsc...   
ich sollte mir nen neuen Job aussuchen...
jemand ne idee?? 

   

S lanum


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist grad alled sch.... ähh überaus bescheiden!
> habe grade schlechte Ergebnisse von meinem Protein bekommen.... alle Arbeit des letzten halben Jahres fürn Arsc...
> ich sollte mir nen neuen Job aussuchen...
> jemand ne idee??
> ...


Ich bin da der falsche Ansprechpartner. 

Aber wenn es im, TuneCup super läuft kannst du ja Profi werden! 

Gruß
Klaus

P.S:Wo ist Bernd eigentlich verschollen???


----------



## Molly (23. Mai 2006)

Genau, fahr ein paar Jahre MTB-Rennen und danach machst du ein Restaurant auf.


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich ändern
> Solanum


Du ich warte auf die 90 PN ???? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

Mein Lichtblick des Tags :


http://www.kstw.de/default.htm?http://www.kstw.de/kstw/seitenframe/gastronomie/Speiseplaene.htm

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lichtblick des Tags :
> 
> 
> http://www.kstw.de/default.htm?http://www.kstw.de/kstw/seitenframe/gastronomie/Speiseplaene.htm
> ...


Also mit einem Speiseplan könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden?
Was war gestern denn im FDTF los??
Was ist da gelöscht wurden?? Wer hat Stunk gemacht??
Menno einmal nicht da und schon verpasse ich das beste! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (23. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal, da war einfach gar nix los, so wie immer. Jedenfalls wenn ich meine unbedarften Kommentare abgebe. Ich dachte, das ist tabu- (don´t touch, don´t even look at it...) dort noch zu posten.


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, da war einfach gar nix los, so wie immer. Jedenfalls wenn ich meine unbedarften Kommentare abgebe. Ich dachte, das ist tabu- (don´t touch, don´t even look at it...) dort noch zu posten.


Nein dort wurde etwas geschrieben aber das ist verschwunden.
Ich war ja auch einen Tag Admin aber das hat sich wieder erledigt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (23. Mai 2006)

Schade, und ich habe es verpasst!
Da wird mal was geschrieben und dann verschwindet es wieder!
Pech.
Tschüss, ihr Süßen, aber der Berg..äh.. der Herd ruft.
Schönen Tag noch, G.


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, und ich habe es verpasst!
> Da wird mal was geschrieben und dann verschwindet es wieder!
> Pech.
> Tschüss, ihr Süßen, aber der Berg..äh.. der Herd ruft.
> Schönen Tag noch, G.


Wünsche ich dir auch, noch guten Hunger

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo treibt sich denn der Lümmel von Delgaado wieder rum??
> Dieser Unsichtbare dieser!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Sichtbar!

War nur beschäftigt mit PN-Schreiberei an freie Postfächer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (23. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jedenfalls hab ich bereits als Anfahrer nach 500 Metern gemerkt, dass die anderen Drei kein konkurrenzfähiges Renntempo mitgehen können
> 
> Von da an war's eben nur noch eine Kraft-Einheit, die mich 32  gekostet hat; Und das war schon reduzierter Beitrag (incl. Anreise) weil unser Chef einen Großteil der Startgebühr finanziert hat....


 Und ich sag noch..... aber *er* hört nicht....

und melden tut er sich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Delgado (23. Mai 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sag noch..... aber *er* hört nicht....
> 
> und melden tut er sich auch nicht mehr



Oh sorry, stehe Dir zur Verfügung


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

Hi Mädels!

heute ist ein sch... Tag! erst der Kack mit dem Protein, und auf dem Nachhause weg ist meine hintere Felge gerissen... einmal schön halb rund...
einfach durchgebremst...und außerdem tuts seid eben mein mitleres Kettenblatt nicht mehr.... ratsch und wieder bin ich auf dem kleinsten (Klaus ist das ansteckend??)....

Alles kaput ...

Solanum


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist grad alled sch.... ähh überaus bescheiden!
> habe grade schlechte Ergebnisse von meinem Protein bekommen.... alle Arbeit des letzten halben Jahres fürn Arsc...
> ich sollte mir nen neuen Job aussuchen...
> jemand ne idee??
> ...



Nur zwei (mehr oder weniger gute Sprüche - kannst Dir ja einen aussuchen , der Dir besser gefällt):

1. Du kannst zwar öfter hinfallen, aber wichtiger ist es immer wieder aufzustehen!

2. Nur wer die Tiefen des Lebens kennt, kann auch die Höhen richtig schätzen!

Also - Nicht aufgeben, immer weiter machen:Irgendwann wird sich der Erfolg schon einstellen!

Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Balu. (23. Mai 2006)

3. Immer wenn man glaubt es kann nicht schlimmer werden, kommt einer daher und beweißt dir das Gegenteil.


----------



## volker k (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels!
> 
> heute ist ein sch... Tag! erst der Kack mit dem Protein, und auf dem Nachhause weg ist meine hintere Felge gerissen... einmal schön halb rund...
> einfach durchgebremst...und außerdem tuts seid eben mein mitleres Kettenblatt nicht mehr.... ratsch und wieder bin ich auf dem kleinsten (Klaus ist das ansteckend??)....
> ...




Hallo Iris.

Solche Tage soll es leider überflüssiger weise geben .
Wenn man das gefühl hat damit so ein Tag gekommen ist hilft nur eins : die Bettdecke wieder ganz weit übern Kopf ziehen und allen sagen " Leck mich   ". Das ist echt das beste was man machen kann 

Ich hoffe allerdings das es dir gut geht nachdem deine Felge gerissen ist


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2006)

Danke ihr drei!!!

und es kam schlimmer!!! (etwas wenigstens!!)

mein Reifen am Scale ist kaputt 
ich war mir die Bremsen ansehen und habe mich über die eigenartigen Pickel gewundert welche da aus der Flanke des letzten verbliebenen originalen Reifens raus blubbten....
jetzt muss ich morgen noch nen Reifen kaufen ....

ich geh nun besser schlafen

Liebe Grüße 
Solanum


----------



## volker k (23. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ihr drei!!!
> 
> und es kam schlimmer!!! (etwas wenigstens!!)
> 
> ...




Na da kam ja dann alles zusammen  .

Aber schau mal ein positives hat das ganze doch : Du hast dann wenigstens ne neue Felge mit nem neuen Reifen   ( Stell dir mal vor der Reifen wäre auf ner Tour fliegen gegangen  )


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

Hi

Ja das stimmt, der kapute Reifen hätte auch richtig Ärger machen können!!!
beide Reifen die auf dem Scale waren sind nun schon kaput! beide an der Seite einfach aufgerissen ....

Aber die Schäden gestern waren an verschiedenen Bikes! Das Kettenblatt und die Felge beim alten Rad und der Reifen beim neuen...!
Desshalb bin ich auch heute mit dem Auto hier ... dabei ist zur Zeit grade so schönes Wetter.... hat man schon zwei Bikes und dann streiken die beide gleichzeitig ....ich brauch wohl besser noch nen drittes was meint ihr 

@ Volker: Was macht die Flosse?? 

schönen Start in den Tag 
Solanum


----------



## volker k (24. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ja das stimmt, der kapute Reifen hätte auch richtig Ärger machen können!!!
> beide Reifen die auf dem Scale waren sind nun schon kaput! beide an der Seite einfach aufgerissen ....
> ...




Hallo Iris.

Also unter drei Bikes läuft doch heute gar nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Iris.
> 
> Also unter drei Bikes läuft doch heute gar nichts mehr


OK dann werd ich mich mal umsehen müssen (dürfen  )

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> .. Stell dir mal vor der Reifen wäre auf ner Tour fliegen gegangen  ..



.. oder beim morgigen Tune Cup in Altenkirchen.


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .. oder beim morgigen Tune Cup in Altenkirchen.



ja oder da !!... aber dann wäre es nicht so ansträngend geworden ...
oh das wäre auch ein Plan: ich Starte einfach mit Platfuß, dann muss ich noch nicht mal schwitzen!! 
Solanum


----------



## Balu. (24. Mai 2006)

> Also unter drei Bikes läuft doch heute gar nichts mehr



Der Trend geht zum Fünftrad ohne Gänge   ...


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trend geht zum Fünftrad ohne Gänge   ...



nene Balu ich mach keine _halben _sachen , ich hab lieber nur zwei Räder als fünf unvollständige 

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

@ Iris, schaffst Du's bis um elf morgen bei mir zu sein?


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

tüllich!


Cyclewerkx hat keine Reifen mehr   ....
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

Kann Dir zwei neue Racing Ralph schenken .... aber die willst Du bestimmt nicht weil die s c h e i ß e  sind  


Für morgen kann ich Dir noch mit eine Palette der verschiedensten Reifen aushelfen.

Bring Dir unbedingt warme, regenfeste Kleidung mit  

 



PS: Wenn noch wer mit will zum gucken oder mitfahren treffen wir uns um 11:00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Dir zwei neue Racing Ralph schenken .... aber die willst Du bestimmt nicht weil die s c h e i ß e  sind
> 
> 
> Für morgen kann ich Dir noch mit eine Palette der verschiedensten Reifen aushelfen.
> ...




Danke aber ich versuch heute abend bei mir zuhause noch einen zubekommen. Maik hat auch noch einen da rumfliegen. Ich nehme zur Not dann den. Ich habe keine Lust morgen dann noch Reifen zu tauschen, wenns nicht unbedingt nötig ist!

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (24. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trend geht zum Fünftrad ohne Gänge   ...


Falsch fünf Räder und alle mit Gängen! 

Ich fahr keinen Umweg um euch zuzuschauen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr keinen Umweg um euch zuzuschauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Toll, dass Du kommst  
Bringst Du die Cam mit?
Dann mach ich'n kleinen Bericht hinterher?

Bringst Du bitte auch'n paar Groupies mit   !

Danke & Gruß

Michael


----------



## Molly (24. Mai 2006)

Viel Erfolg und keine Pannen!
Was fÃ¼r  Reifen waren denn dran, am Scale?
Nur, damit ich die nie versehentlich kaufe.
Big Jim ist momentan meine erste Wahl, was Preis/Leistung angeht (gibt es low budget fÃ¼r 18â¬) und hÃ¤lt echt lange. Fat Albert geht hinten kaum durch die Kettenstreben, leider. Bei Matsch brauchte ich keine Bremsen mehr.
Neue Felge: umspeichen?
Wenn die Nabe noch ok ist, lohnt sich das.


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg und keine Pannen!
> Was für  Reifen waren denn dran, am Scale?
> Nur, damit ich die nie versehentlich kaufe.
> Big Jim ist momentan meine erste Wahl, was Preis/Leistung angeht (gibt es low budget für 18) und hält echt lange. Fat Albert geht hinten kaum durch die Kettenstreben, leider. Bei Matsch brauchte ich keine Bremsen mehr.
> ...



Hallo Molly,

Iris hatte so 'ne Scott Hausmarke-Reifen dran.
Da hab' ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen (auch Pedale, Reifen, ...) mit gemacht.

Bei Rennen war vo. u. hi. der Little Albert drauf und hat super funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Molly (26. Mai 2006)

Hausmarke?
Am Cd habe ich auch anfangs son Schrott dran gehabt.
Das schimpft sich CODA.
Bis auf die Naben(da ist CODA=Sram bzw. früher noch Sachs) hat alles nur max. 3Mon. gehalten. Das Innenlager (Shim.) war nach 6 Wochen hin.
Was seit 4 Jahren immer noch fährt, ist die Sattelstütze und das Schaltsystem.
Specialized soll noch ganz gute Reifen im Programm haben, bin ich aber noch nicht selbst gefahren.
Little Albert ist mir zu schmal. (Auf Durchschläge habe ich kein Bock.)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Hausmarke?
> ...*Specialized* soll noch ganz gute Reifen im Programm haben, bin ich aber noch nicht selbst gefahren.
> Little Albert ist mir zu schmal. (Auf Durchschläge habe ich kein Bock.)



Specialized Adrenalin fahre ich selber auf meinem Stumpjumper - kann ich nur von abraten! Bergab zwar ganz gut, aber bergauf denkst Du, dass Du festklebst!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (26. Mai 2006)

Denke ich sowieso beim bergauffahren...


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Specialized Adrenalin fahre ich selber auf meinem Stumpjumper - kann ich nur von abraten! Bergab zwar ganz gut, aber bergauf denkst Du, dass Du festklebst!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd


 
Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. den Adrenalin habe ich nach 10 Km auf der Strasse sofort wieder runter geschmissen, der klebt richtig auf dem Boden. 
Ich fahr jetzt den Nobby Nic in 2.25 seit letzten Oktober. Der beste Allrounder den es Meiner Meinung nach gibt. Egal ob Schnee, Trocken, Match, Asphalt. Eine weitere gute und preiswertere Alternative ist der Albert (2.25). Den würde ich auch wieder kaufen. Der Smart Sam sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (28. Mai 2006)

meine signatur ist mal wieder um einen tollen spruch erweitert


----------



## Cheetah (28. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen. den Adrenalin habe ich nach 10 Km auf der Strasse sofort wieder runter geschmissen, der klebt richtig auf dem Boden.
> Ich fahr jetzt den Nobby Nic in 2.25 seit letzten Oktober. Der beste Allrounder den es Meiner Meinung nach gibt. Egal ob Schnee, Trocken, Match, Asphalt. Eine weitere gute und preiswertere Alternative ist der Albert (2.25). Den würde ich auch wieder kaufen. Der Smart Sam sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.
> 
> Sibby


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich den *Nobby Nic* weiterempfehlen  , ich fahre ihn auch seit letzten Oktober. Er ist bei mir am Hinterrad  als 2,25 UST Version mit dem NoTubes System montiert. Vorne sorgt ein *Fat Albert* UST auf einer Mavic 823 für Traktion. 

Mit dem Wechsel auf Schlauchlos hat sich das Thema Durchschlag auch bei mir mit 0,1t netto Gewicht erledigt.


----------



## Lipoly (28. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Wechsel auf Schlauchlos hat sich das Thema Durchschlag auch bei mir mit 0,1t netto Gewicht erledigt.



und gewicht hast du auch gespaart! schalg das doch mal Leichtbau Splash vor


----------



## Molly (28. Mai 2006)

Seit der Nobby Nic auf dem Markt ist, flirte ich mit ihm, aber der Junge ist mir zu teuer!
(Gut 80â¬ vorn + hinten, aua! Mein Ersatzrad hat nur 90â¬ komplett gekostet.)
Da muss ich auf meinen Geburtstag oder Weihnachten warten.
Gewicht ist Ã¼brigens egal, ich bin sowieso keine Rakete.


----------



## deerk (28. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der Nobby Nic auf dem Markt ist, flirte ich mit ihm, aber der Junge ist mir zu teuer!
> (Gut 80 vorn + hinten, aua! Mein Ersatzrad hat nur 90 komplett gekostet.)
> Da muss ich auf meinen Geburtstag oder Weihnachten warten.
> Gewicht ist übrigens egal, ich bin sowieso keine Rakete.




hallo 

nehm den smart sam auch ein super reifen un viieell billiger  

ride on 
D.


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der Nobby Nic auf dem Markt ist, flirte ich mit ihm, aber der Junge ist mir zu teuer!
> (Gut 80 vorn + hinten, aua! Mein Ersatzrad hat nur 90 komplett gekostet.)
> Da muss ich auf meinen Geburtstag oder Weihnachten warten.
> Gewicht ist übrigens egal, ich bin sowieso keine Rakete.




Den NN bekommste im Paar um die 55 Euro oder brauchst Du UST?




			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> und gewicht hast du auch gespaart! schalg das doch mal Leichtbau Splash vor



Die Gewichtsersparnis bei UST ist m.E. vernachlässigbar, wenn man damit keine DH-Schläuche von nem Kilo wegrationalisiert. Das mit dem niedrigeren Luftdruck interessiert mich durchaus mehr ...


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Jungs,
bin zurück aus den Alpen!  Laufe wohl so nur noch rum! 















Es lag noch etwas Schnee! 














Angekommen an der Reintalangerhütte 










Auf der Abfahrt! 







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (29. Mai 2006)

Hi Klaus
das sieht ja spitze aus!!!  
das sind Bilder von diesem Wochenende???
ich wuste garnicht das du sowas vorhast!! 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (29. Mai 2006)

Klaus: Sehr schÃ¶ne Bilder. Biste wieder fit? Freut mich fÃ¼r dich!

Splash: Wo bekommst du den NN denn fÃ¼r 55â¬? Mein RadhÃ¤ndler wollte 84â¬ (nicht 48) von mir. Und keine UST-Reifen.  Spinnen die RadhÃ¤ndler? Ich komme mir vor wie sein privater Geldautomat.


----------



## Molly (29. Mai 2006)

Klaus, du hättest ruhig mal erwähnen können, dass du zum Rocky-Treffen nach München fährst, oder war das dein Geheimnis? 
Ich habe mir die andern Fotos auch noch angesehen, Glanzpostkarten-Qualität, echte Rocky-Werbung, toll.


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ...Specialized soll noch ganz gute Reifen im Programm haben, bin ich aber noch nicht selbst gefahren...


 
Hab' die _Specialized Enduro Pro 2.25_ auf meinem (fast gleichnamigen) Rad, sehr konditionsfördernd, auch die "Mountain-Bike" hat die Abrolleigenschaften mit "ausreichend" bewertet (= hoher Rollwiderstand). Der Grip ist zwar relativ gut - aber wenn ein Neukauf fällig wird, dann lieber etwas anderes...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Mai 2006)

Hi Klaus,
nette Pics! Wo ist das? Karwendel? Und noch wichtiger: mit welchem Veranstalter??? ;-))
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus, du hättest ruhig mal erwähnen können, dass du zum Rocky-Treffen nach München fährst, oder war das dein Geheimnis?
> Ich habe mir die andern Fotos auch noch angesehen, Glanzpostkarten-Qualität, echte Rocky-Werbung, toll.


Hallo Molly,
im FDTF steht doch der Termin im Kalender!  
Also war es für euch nicht geheim!
Bei den anderen Teilnehmern gibt es auch noch Fotos.
Die Jungs die mit den Rockies am Geiskopf waren.






Ich nochmal von der Tour!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus,
> nette Pics! Wo ist das? Karwendel? Und noch wichtiger: mit welchem Veranstalter??? ;-))
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
Das ist das Reintal! Keine Ahnung wie sich dort die Alpen schimpfen. 
Startpunkt war Patenkirchen am Skiolympiastadion.
Veranstalter???? Die Jungs und Mädel aus dem Forum hier haben ein Rocky-Mountain-Treffen in München veranstaltet. Also war das eine private Tour so wie meine auch.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Klaus
> das sieht ja spitze aus!!!
> das sind Bilder von diesem Wochenende???
> ich wuste garnicht das du sowas vorhast!!
> ...


Hallo Solanum,
klar sind die Bilder von diesem Wochenende. 
Tja, ich hatte Donnerstags noch erwähnt das ich packen muss! 
Auch das passiert Frauen mal. 
Stand im Terminkalender im FDTF

Viele Grüße
Klaus

Ps.Wo ist Michaels Bericht von Donnerstag???


----------



## Solanum (29. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Solanum,
> klar sind die Bilder von diesem Wochenende.
> Tja, ich hatte Donnerstags noch erwähnt das ich packen muss!
> Auch das passiert Frauen mal.
> ...




als ich Rocky treffen laß fiel mirs auch wider ein.....

wünsche ne schöne _trockene _Woche
Solanum


----------



## Cheetah (29. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Splash: Wo bekommst du den NN denn für 55? Mein Radhändler wollte 84 (nicht 48) von mir. Und keine UST-Reifen.  Spinnen die Radhändler? Ich komme mir vor wie sein privater Geldautomat.



z.B. bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Hier sind meine Bilder vom Tune-FRM-Cup.
Hauptdarsteller:Solanum
Nebendarsteller:Beach 90
Ghostwriting: Delgado

Gewinnerin der Frauenhobbyklasse in der ersten Runde





Die zweite Runde:





Die dritte Runde:





Die überflüssige vierte Runde: 





Und auch noch Max: Zweiter U17 Hobbyklasse






Ergebnislisten der Funklassen
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (29. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus: Sehr schöne Bilder. Biste wieder fit? Freut mich für dich!
> 
> Splash: Wo bekommst du den NN denn für 55? Mein Radhändler wollte 84 (nicht 48) von mir. Und keine UST-Reifen.  Spinnen die Radhändler? Ich komme mir vor wie sein privater Geldautomat.



Klaus -> wirklich tolle Bilder (find ich auch) !!

Solanum -> heute gibts 2.25er im Paar bei H&S sogar für 49,99  -> http://bike-discount.de
Diverse Local Dealer hier versuchens ja auch immer mal mit so Apothekenpreisen, aber da verzichte ich dann doch lieber (auch wenn die noch so toll schrauben können) ...


----------



## Molly (29. Mai 2006)

Danke, Splash!
Der Preis geht in Ordnung, finde ich. 
Klaus: Den FDT-Kalender habe ich noch nicht wirklich gelesen, sry!
Muss wirklich ein tolles WE gewesen sein.


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2006)

Wenn jemand noch alle Bilder sehen will!

Hier die von ALL-Mountain

Hier die von Jendo

Hier meine!

Es wird auch noch Videos geben und auch Xexano hat noch Bilder aber die sind noch nicht on! 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 59760 (29. Mai 2006)

schicke fotus , schicke bikes !  schön zu wissen wenns dem Klaus wieder gut geht ! *freu*


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Hier noch ein Paar Fotos aus München:  




















Bin nicht fit, hätte das mit den Sprüngen nicht machen sollen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (31. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind meine Bilder vom Tune-FRM-Cup.



Jetzt endlich auch die Veranstalterfoto's online.
Unter http://www.hippic.de/ gibts ne Menge Bilder.
@Delgado - Du bist ganz schmutzig!


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Damit die Schuldigen nicht so lange suchen müssen!
Die Nummer von Hippic Bildern

Solanum:1261;1343
Beach90:1249;1314
Delgado&Beach90:1284
FlämischerLöwe:2008;2009;1299;2161;2196;2197;2256
miketgif:2127;
Delgado:2014;2015;2137;2162;2178;2179

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr da ich wegen Dreck vielleicht die Fahrer nicht erkannt habe.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (31. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit.

So endlich ist meine Federgabel aus der Entwicklungsabteilung eines großen Dämpferherstellbetriebes im Rhein Sieg Kreis zurück gekommen. Die Gabel wurde von innen getuned und hat auserdem noch eine neue Lackierung in "Ferrarie Sportive Rot" bekommen 






Ich freu mich schon die Gabel auszuprobieren


----------



## mike_tgif (31. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Damit die Schuldigen nicht so lange suchen müssen!
> Die Nummer von Hippic Bildern
> 
> ...


Danke Klaus, 
bei mir gab's zusätzlich noch die 2168 und 2169


----------



## Solanum (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo FDT Spital!!

Ihr seid ein Haufen!!!  
Delgado out of order! 
Volker K out of order
Redking nun auch wieder out of order!!!....

Faule Bande!!

Grüße! und an alle gute Besserung!!

Solanum


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo FDT Spital!!
> 
> Ihr seid ein Haufen!!!
> Delgado out of order!
> ...


?????????????????????????
An die Dame wie kommst du darauf??
Also zum mitschreiben.
Mir geht es soweit gut, darf aber nicht jeden Scheiß mit dem Rad machen.
Spür ich sofort im Rücken. Fit bin ich nicht, da die Muskelatur im rechten Bein halt nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Folge des gereizten Nervs.

Bekloppt war ich schon immer also daran wird sich nichts mehr ändern. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (31. Mai 2006)

tu doch nicht so  !

bezog sich hier drauf, 





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nicht fit, hätte das mit den Sprüngen nicht machen sollen.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



und die anderen beiden sind eben (auch) Krank!...
wo ist Lars?

Solanum


----------



## Xexano (31. Mai 2006)

Na Klaus...und ich wollte hier grad den Link zu meinen Bilder posten, die jetzt nachgereicht worden sind...  

Naja, hier mal für die Interessierten!

Und noch ein Kommentar... ist unser Klaus beim Gruppenbild nicht gerade seeeehr glücklich mit den Frauen?!?   Ist da was draus geworden?    *unschuldigreinguck*

@Klaus: Nun keine Schwäche vortäuschen.. ich denke, das mit 25. Juni wird klappen!!!


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> tu doch nicht so  !
> 
> bezog sich hier drauf,
> 
> ...



Hi Du, weiß ich doch Das bezog sich auf den Curse of Spam(CurseofSpawn)

Bei Volker und Michael hast du recht aber Lars der ... .....! 
Mehr sagt ich nicht dazu!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Na Klaus...und ich wollte hier grad den Link zu meinen Bilder posten, die jetzt nachgereicht worden sind...
> 
> Naja, hier mal für die Interessierten!
> 
> ...


Mein Gott Julian ich hör dir trapsen.
Wie machen wir das mit dem 25.ten??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (31. Mai 2006)

Tjaaa, ihr seid jetzt alle verloren! 

Gute Frage... mein Vater hat vorgeschlagen, dass du vielleicht an diesem Tag bei uns vorbeikommst, dann laden wir dein Switch mit meinem RMX hinten ans Geländewagen drauf (mit der A-Klasse gehts eh nicht  ) und dann fahren wir zu dritt nach Winterberg? Oder hast du da vielleicht einen besseren Vorschlag?

Und noch eine Frage: Du hattest mal irgendwas von einem Secret-Freeride/DH/Northshore-Spot in Hamm geredet?! Oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaaa, ihr seid jetzt alle verloren!
> 
> Gute Frage... mein Vater hat vorgeschlagen, dass du vielleicht an diesem Tag bei uns vorbeikommst, dann laden wir dein Switch mit meinem RMX hinten ans Geländewagen drauf (mit der A-Klasse gehts eh nicht  ) und dann fahren wir zu dritt nach Winterberg? Oder hast du da vielleicht einen besseren Vorschlag?
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Du hattest mal irgendwas von einem Secret-Freeride/DH/Northshore-Spot in Hamm geredet?! Oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?


Ja, Da hast du recht du müsstest dich mal mit Deerk aus dem Windeck Thread unterhalten dem gehört das nämlich!
Er hat auch ein Bikeladen in Hamm!

Will dein Vater denn so früh aufstehen??
Sonntags macht Winterberg schon um 9Uhr auf. Ich will dann dort sein! 
Also Abfahrt so bei dir ca.7:45 Uhr  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (31. Mai 2006)

ICH bin der Langschläfer... mein Vater kennt von seiner Arbeit noch frühere Zeiten... 

Aber gerne...  Nur zu Hause komme ich schlechter aus dem Bett als im 4You... (Woran mag das wohl liegen?  )

Weißt du vielleicht, wie lange Winterberg offen hat? 

Danke für den Tipp, ich stelle mal da die Frage... mich juckts in den Fingern...  
Genauso wie es mich in den Fingern juckt, langsam Markus den Hals umzudrehen... ich fühle mich jetzt echt genervt bei der langen Lieferzeit der KeFü von E13. Wenn er morgen nicht anruft, dann frage ich nochmal nach... 


Hm... wollen wir vorher noch irgendwie in Wiehl oder Hamm treffen und bissl üben?  Ich habe ja noch Pfingsten...


----------



## Redking (31. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin der Langschläfer... mein Vater kennt von seiner Arbeit noch frühere Zeiten...
> 
> Aber gerne...  Nur zu Hause komme ich schlechter aus dem Bett als im 4You... (Woran mag das wohl liegen?  )
> 
> ...


Hmm, weil ich dich nicht wecke???
Ich komme zu Hause auch schlechter aus dem Bett. Mit Frau wohl nie! 

Bis 18 Uhr. Schau mal hier. www.bikepark-winterberg.de

Wie wäre es mal den Steinbruch bei uns rocken?
(erstmal kleinanfangen)
Dieses WE geht bei Deerk nicht da er in Wilingen ist.

Super wenn du dem Marcus din Hals umdrehst krieg ich nie meine 203 Scheiben fürs Stumpi.
Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Slayer Canuck Rahmen sichere . Der sieht so porno aus.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## deerk (1. Juni 2006)

na hab ich da mein namen gelesen  

also bin im moment schwer am "machen tuen planen" 

hab mich mit der gemeinde und einem hotel zusammen getan 

quasi der "aufschwung Hamm/Sieg " 

das heisst unser secret spot wird jetzt ab juni massiv ausgebaut mit ganz viel holz und schicken dirtlines und wird öffentlich ... 

und das geilste keine 5 min vom bahnhof weg gegenüber das besagte hotel wo man sich prima nach dem biken ein bierchen in die birne kippen kann 

und im laufe des jahren kommt noch eine art dh track aber das gelände hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut deshalb kann ich dazu jetzt noch nichts sagen 

aber da haben wir einen schlepplift und das ist eine feine sache  

ich halt euch auf dem laufenden weil hier wird in nächster zeit einiges gehen 

und wenn jetzt die tage das wetter ein bisschen besser wird gehen wir alle noch mal fein zusammen biken ein paar kleine sachen haben wir ja schon 

bis die tage 

ride on
D.


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Damit die Schuldigen nicht so lange suchen müssen!
> Die Nummer von Hippic Bildern
> 
> ...




Super Service Klaus, Danke!

Kaum zu glauben, dass ich ein weißes Rad fahre ...


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider ist Deine Gabel bei Klaus' Spamerei untergegangen  

Passt bestimmt gut zu Deinem weißen Rahmen  

Hab' noch'n Rock Shox Aufkleber für Dich; Willste?


----------



## volker k (1. Juni 2006)




----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist Deine Gabel bei Klaus' Spamerei untergegangen


Boah, ich glaub das jetzt nicht! 
So alle Überlegungen irgendwo bei einen Rennen Hilfestellung zu leisten sind jetzt erstmal gecancelt. 
Dann räum ich lieber den Wald auf!  

Vorerst letztes Posting in diesem Fred!

Ciao 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>



Scharf  

Das mit dem Aufkleber war nur Spaß  


@ Klaus, irgendwie wetterfühlig heute .... oder auch DeineTage


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus, irgendwie wetterfühlig heute .... oder auch DeineTage




wiso auch?? wie du oder was??


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wiso auch?? wie du oder was??



Natürlich wie ich  ... was hast Du gedacht


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ich glaub das jetzt nicht!
> So alle *Überlegungen* irgendwo bei einen Rennen Hilfestellung zu leisten sind jetzt erstmal gecancelt.
> Dann räum ich lieber den Wald auf!
> 
> ...



Überlegungen kannst Du canceln; Hauptsache Du erscheinst und massierst mir den Nacken   

Bis Montag   

Bringst Du Groupies mit


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2006)

mansch Micha, die Bilder sind ja geil!!! 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (1. Juni 2006)

Bin wieder daheim.

War ein absolut geiles Wochenende in den Alpen    
Willingen mit seinen paar Hügelchen kann also kommen  

@Solanum: Gratulation  für die Bestätigung für das, was wir alle schon wussten... hab ich da eigentlich richtig gelesen? erst ma' haste alle abgezogen und dann zum Spaß noch 'ne Ehrenrunde gedreht  


*An alle die Lust haben am Samstag den 10.06. das Naafbachtal
und Umgebung unsicher zu machen 
bitte hier 
eintragen*  

*Die jenigen die Tags drauf die Gegend im Lohmarer Wald 
rund um den HCM sicher und sauberer machen wollen tragen sich 
bitte hier
ein* ​
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

@Klaus: Ich melde mich morgen mal via PM und schaue mal, wie es aussieht. Steinbruch klingt gut, ich hätte hier die DH-Strecke von Wiehl vorgeschlagen.

@deek: Das mit dem Park klingt gut; ich wusste gar nicht, dass Hamm/Sieg ein Schlepplift besitzt!  

Also, wenn ich irgendwie mal beim Bauen helfen kann: Gerne! Schick mir dann ne PM o.ä.

Ich wohne in Windeck-Dattenfeld, von daher...  



> Ich komme zu Hause auch schlechter aus dem Bett. Mit Frau wohl nie!


 Bei dem Thema "Frau" bin ich heute grad nicht optimal ansprechbar... 

Naja, ich kann dann nur sagen: Zum Glück habe ich dann weiterhin mehr Zeit für meine Lieblinge, die Zuwachs bekommen haben... 



> Hmm, weil ich dich nicht wecke???



Okay, das ist auch richtig!  Aber ich dachte eher ans unbequeme Bett!  (und auch der Hintergedanke, dass man sozusagen die Möglichkeit hat, im Schlaf vom 2. Stock auf ein paar Rockies zu fallen...  )


----------



## deerk (2. Juni 2006)

@ Xexano 

cool wusste gar nich das aus der ecke leutz kommen die ja zu federweg sagen 

ja der lift ist nich direkt in hamm aber auch nich wirklich weit weg ist oben beim "wäldchen" also zwischen hurst und bitzen quasi 

aber erst mal muss das is au fertig werden 

und das wird noch ein "bisschen" arbeit werd mich bestimmt mal bei dir melden 


ride on 
D.


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> @Solanum: Gratulation  für die Bestätigung für das, was wir alle schon wussten... hab ich da eigentlich richtig gelesen? *erst ma' haste alle abgezogen und dann zum Spaß noch 'ne Ehrenrunde gedreht *
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Räusper, .... die letzte Runde war zum Ausrollen ..... sozusagen   

@ Iris, die Bilder sind sogar im "Bilder von Euch beim Rennen gewürdigt worden ...  

Schönen Tag 


Michael


----------



## volker k (2. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen. 

So werd morgen mal ne kleine Runde versuchen zu Biken , Arzt hat ja gesagt    .

Euch ein schönes WE und viel Erfolg bei euren Rennen falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr hören oder lesen auch einen schönen Feiertag.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Molly (2. Juni 2006)

Euch allen auch frohe Pfingsten, und für alle mal ein bisschen SONNE! und weniger von dieser permanenten Ausschüttung von oben, denn es ist jetzt alles schön durchfeuchtet und der Matsch wird doch sonst zu flüssig und klebt gar nicht mehr richtig. Das wäre doch schade.


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

Schließe mich an und wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg  

Cremt Euch gut mit Sonnenmilch ein; Die Haut reagiert jetzt sehr empfindlich auf die unbarmherzige Sonne   

Wer Langeweile hat kann ja mal beim Tune Cup vorbeischaun  

Späteres Grillen und neckische Spielchen bei mir nicht ausgeschlossen   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal Jemand kurz Zeit?
> 
> Bräuchte vom 10.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr bis zum 11.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr einen oder (besser) mehrere Betreuer für:
> 
> ...




Da sind ja dann doch drei Leutz zusammen gekommen   

Räder einsatzbereit, Bier und Grills besorgt (wurde gerade berichtet), Zelt und Matratze fiebern schon dem Aufbau entgegen, Akkus geladen, Kamera bereit ...   

Dann kann's ja los gehen ....   

Wetter und Mitstreiter versprechen ein unvergessliches Erlebnis  
Werde berichten.




PS: Anmeldung ist bis morgen noch möglich ---> LMB 10.06.2006


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Ähhhh Volker, hast Du wieder 'nen neuen Account  

Guck mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2774211&postcount=1


----------



## Solanum (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhh Volker, hast Du wieder 'nen neuen Account
> 
> Guck mal:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2774211&postcount=1



hey!! der Fred lebt! !

ja könnte zu Volker passen 

Grüße von ner hochzeitsgenervten Solanum


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> hey!! der Fred lebt! !
> 
> ja könnte zu Volker passen
> 
> *Grüße von ner hochzeitsgenervten Solanum*




Stell Dir vor es wäre die Eigene   

Hab' ich schon zwei mal hinter mir   

Lieber Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Dir vor es wäre die Eigene
> 
> Hab' ich schon zwei mal hinter mir
> 
> Lieber Gruß



mir wird grad schlecht!!!!!!!

Solanum:kotz:


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Zwei mal: me too
Was tut man nicht alles...
...warum wollen Männer immer gleich heiraten?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei mal: me too
> Was tut man nicht alles...
> ...*warum wollen Männer immer gleich heiraten*?



... damit Mann weiß wohin mit der ganzen Kohle  







.. und für Doppelzimmer-Anspruch in der Schweiz


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Nee, die wollen die Besitzverhältnisse klarstellen.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die wollen die Besitzverhältnisse klarstellen.



... Du meinst ihren Besitz halbieren?


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Und wer nix hat?
Halbiert mal eben den Besitz der Ehefrau!
Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Solanum (20. Juni 2006)

ohh Man!!

bin ich froh das keiner von uns auf die dösige Idee zu heiraten gekommen ist!!

Solanum


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Liebe ist nicht immer = Ehe!
Aber Ehe schließt (glücklicherweise) Liebe nicht aus.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Ich fühle mich gerade irgendwie wieder so seltsam ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhh Volker, hast Du wieder 'nen neuen Account
> 
> Guck mal:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2774211&postcount=1





Mist  ! 

Schon wieder aufgefallen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

@ Volki, plane mit Iris bereits eine schöne Konfrontationstherapie á la Dschungel-Camp   

Insekten hammer schon genug; Fehlen noch'n paar schwarze Reptilien und nagende Kleinsäuger.


----------



## bikekiller (20. Juni 2006)

hey solanum, Du wirst doch am Ende nicht fremdgehen ? wo ist der maik ???

habe gehört bzw. gelesen, dass delgado solanums shirt tragen durfte... 

hey delgado (und ihr anderen flätdropper) ihr könnt gerne alle ein eigenes shirt haben, wenn ihr möchtet. macht einfach ne sammelorder per pn an mich und ab geht´s. 

delgado, wir sehen uns dann spätestens in nutscheid, ne wahr ?

gruß
bikekiller



			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohh Man!!
> 
> bin ich froh das keiner von uns auf die dösige Idee zu heiraten gekommen ist!!
> 
> Solanum


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> habe gehört bzw. gelesen, dass delgado solanums shirt tragen durfte...
> 
> delgado, wir sehen uns dann spätestens in nutscheid, ne wahr ?
> 
> ...



Yepp, sehr schick  





Dann bis im August beim megabike.
Iris und ich brauchen übrigens das gleiche Outfit, da wir im Rennen eng beieinander bleiben


----------



## bikekiller (20. Juni 2006)

hallo delgado,

sorry aber das shirt steht dir dermassen gut, dass du wohl das mad spreads bekommen musst !!! ich hoffe schnegge kann damit leben...  

gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (20. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> hey delgado (und ihr anderen flätdropper)




 
Delgado ist nicht mehr Fläätdropteam sondern DIHMB genauso wie die restlichen hecklader die sich zur  DIHMB oder deren Mitgliedern dazuzählen 

mfg lars

PS: Deutschland gewinnt heute


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Deutschland gewinnt heute



 

He Du Hecklader in spe; 
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole, Nein


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> *Delgado ist nicht mehr Fläätdropteam* sondern DIHMB genauso wie die restlichen hecklader die sich zur DIHMB oder deren Mitgliedern dazuzählen
> 
> mfg lars
> 
> PS: Deutschland gewinnt heute


 
Ist dies der Ausdruck einer separatistischen Bewegung 
oder sind dies gar Auflösungserscheinungen?

Der Traffic im FDT-Forum ist deutlich weniger geworden.
Sommerpause?

Mit besorgten Grüßen und für eine Artenvielfalt in der Forenlandschaft

Martin, Artenschutzbeauftragter


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dies der Ausdruck einer separatistischen Bewegung
> oder sind dies gar Auflösungserscheinungen?
> 
> Der Traffic im FDT-Forum ist deutlich weniger geworden.
> ...



Diese Kinder heutzutage; Flexibel wie 'ne Eisenbahnschiene  

Man kann durchaus _sowohl ... als auch _sein.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Kinder heutzutage; Flexibel wie 'ne Eisenbahnschiene
> 
> Man kann durchaus _sowohl ... als auch _sein.


 
Jugend ist halt radikal. 
Der revolutionäre Abschnitt im Erwachsenwerden reduziert sich zunehmend.
Heut zu Tage sind Kindergartenkinder und Grundschüler reaktionärer als die jetzige Generation der 'Graulöckchen'.

Martin, Lehrbeauftragter


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> reaktionärer als die jetzige Generation der 'Graulöckchen'.


Hör' ich da nicht einen gewaltigen Schuss melancholischen Nostalgieschwelgens???


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hör' ich da nicht einen gewaltigen Schuss melancholischen Nostalgieschwelgens???


Ja früher, da gab es noch Ehre und Anstand.


----------



## Balu. (20. Juni 2006)

Damals, 
als Männer noch richtige Männer,
Frauen noch richtige Frauen
und kleine Pelzige Wesen von Alpha Zentauri noch kleine pelzige Wesen von Alpha Zentauri waren ...


----------



## Lipoly (20. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Damals,
> als Männer noch richtige Männer,
> Frauen noch richtige Frauen
> und kleine Pelzige Wesen von Alpha Zentauri noch kleine pelzige Wesen von Alpha Zentauri waren ...




... da fuhren alle singlespeed


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hör' ich da nicht einen gewaltigen Schuss melancholischen Nostalgieschwelgens???


 
[OFF TOPIC]
Das hat weniger Nostalgieschwelgen als mit knallharten Marketingstrategie zu tun.

Es vergeht keine Woche, in der ich nicht von irgendeinem Institut oder Hersteller/Anbieter ein 'neues' Marketingkonzept für ein Produkt / eine Dienstleistung erhalte, welches sich auf die Zielgruppe der 'Graulöckchen', also definitionsgemäß 50+, fokussiert.

Dabei ist der grundsätzliche Tenor, dass die Generation 'Graulöckchen' offener, experimentierfreudiger und konsumorientierter ist als die Generation im Altersspektrum 15-30.
[ON TOPIC]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (20. Juni 2006)

> ... da fuhren alle singlespeed



Nicht nur das:


*Brauchen wir einen Freilauf?

Die Redakteurinnen von "Draisena" fragen den Fabrikanten Puch*

_Auch bei uns in Ãsterreich ist bereits besonders von einer Seite eine umfangreiche Reklame fÃ¼r âFree Wheelâ in Bewegung gesetzt worden. Freilich haben die meisten unserer bedeutenden Fahrradfabrikanten eingesehen, daÃ die wenigen Vorteile dieses angeblichen Zukunftsmodells auch durch entsprechende Nachteile aufgewogen werden. Ganz abgesehen von der grÃ¶Ãeren Kompliziertheit der Bestandteile sowie von dem vergrÃ¶Ãerten Gewicht des Rades, *infolge der Notwendigkeit, zwei Bremsen mit sich zu fÃ¼hren, wird das Free Wheel nur die Maschine des sehr geÃ¼bten Fahrers werden,* nachdem der AnfÃ¤nger oder der nur mittelmÃ¤Ãige Fahrer wohl kaum eine freilaufende Maschine mit Vorteil wird benutzen kÃ¶nnen, da *ihm die Ãberwindung des toten Punktes stets Schwierigkeiten machen wird und die plÃ¶tzliche Wirkung der Hinterradbremse beim Bergabfahren fÃ¼r ungeÃ¼bte oder unaufmerksame Fahrer bÃ¶se Folgen nach sich ziehen kÃ¶nnte.* Das kleinste Hindernis am Wege kann einen Kopfsturz verursachen.
Um die Vorteile eines freilaufenden Rades zu genieÃen, muÃ sich der Fahrer mit einer nur mittelmÃ¤Ãigen Geschwindigkeit begnÃ¼gen, da die Schnelligkeit nicht als Vorteil der freilaufenden RÃ¤der anzusehen ist.
Um unseren Lesern Ã¼ber die Zukunft der freilaufenden RÃ¤der in Ãsterreich ein Bild entwerfen zu kÃ¶nnen, hat sich unsere Wiener Redaktion an sÃ¤mtliche grÃ¶Ãeren Fahrrad-Fabrikanten mit der Bitte gewandt, ihr darÃ¼ber AufschluÃ zu geben, ob sie sich mit dem âFree Wheelâ in kommender Saison zu beschÃ¤ftigen gedenken. AuÃer der Waffenradfabrik und den Patria-Fahrradwerken verhalten sich die meisten Ã¶sterreichischen Fabrikanten der Neuerung gegenÃ¼ber ziemlich skeptisch. Die Styria-Fahrradwerke und die Noricum-Fahrradwerke der Herren Cless & Plessing verhalten sich direkt ablehnend, wÃ¤hrend die Graziosa-Fahrradwerke sowie die Meteor-Fahrradwerke, derzeit noch mit den diesbezÃ¼glichen Versuchen beschÃ¤ftigt, noch eine zuwartende Haltung einzunehmen beabsichtigen. Die 1. steiermÃ¤rkische Fahrrad-Aktiengesellschaft ist auch Gegnerin des freilaufenden Rades. Um unseren Lesern aber das Urteil eines versierten Fachmannes reproduzieren zu kÃ¶nnen, haben wir uns an den Altmeister der Ã¶sterreichischen Fahrradindustrie, an Herrn Johann Puch, gewendet und ihn gebeten, um seine Ansicht Ã¼ber das freilaufende Rad zu verraten.
In liebenswÃ¼rdiger Weise hat Herr Johann Puch unsere Bitte erfÃ¼llt und im nachstehend wiedergegebenen Briefe seine Ansicht Ã¼ber âFree Wheelâ zusammengefaÃt:
Ihre geehrte Zuschrift vom 17. d. M. ist mir geworden und will ich Ihnen in deren Beantwortung nur einige Schlagworte auf Ihre Anfrage erwidern, da ich mangels Zeit nicht in der Lage bin, Ihnen eine eingehende Besprechung des âFree Wheelâ zu verabfassen.
*Ich muÃ Ihnen offen sagen, daÃ ich jede Zeit, die mit dieser Erfindung vergeudet wurde, fÃ¼r verloren erachte* und dies sagt Ihnen ja klar und deutlich genug, wie ich Ã¼ber die neu aufgetauchte Erfindung denke. Ich wundere mich nur darÃ¼ber, daÃ viele und teilweise nicht unbedeutende Firmen, die stets als Fachleute gegolten haben, einer solchen Erfindung, deren Erfolglosigkeit evident ist, Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Mein Prinzip war und ist es von jeher, bei allen Konstruktionen darauf zu zielen, daÃ dem Fahrer in jeder Beziehung Sicherheit fÃ¼r sich selbst geboten ist, und dieser Hauptsache ist speziell bei den Free Wheels entgegengearbeitet.
*Jeder, der selbst Radfahrer war oder ist, weiÃ, welchen Vorteil es hat, das Rad mit den FÃ¼Ãen zu dirigieren, und es ist der eklatanteste Beweis dafÃ¼r, daÃ bei dem FreihÃ¤ndigfahren zum grÃ¶Ãten Teile das Rad seine Direktion durch die Bewegung der FÃ¼Ãe behÃ¤lt.* Beim Free Wheel ist die Funktion des Trittlagers absolut ausgeschaltet, und wenn auch eine Einschaltung des ganzen Mechanismus noch so flink hergestellt werden kann, so wird doch im Falle der Gefahr sich erst zeigen, welche Nachteile beziehungsweise Gefahren das Free Wheel bringt. Erinnern Sie sich zurÃ¼ck auf einige Jahre, als es noch Sitte war oder besser gesagt Unsitte, alle RÃ¤der mit sogenannten FuÃrastern auszustatten. Sie wissen ja selbst am besten, welche MÃ¼he es Radfahrer-VerbÃ¤nden, Fachzeitschriften u.a.w. gekostet hat, bis diese Unsitte beseitigt und die FuÃraster vergessen waren. Wenn Sie nun heute die Konstruktion der Free Wheels hernehmen, so hat der betreffende Fahrer beim Bergabfahren kein anderes GefÃ¼hl als derjenige, der seinerzeit die FÃ¼Ãe auf den FuÃrastern hatte, und wenn dann ein Hindernis irgend welcher Art in den Weg kommt, so wird der Fahrer des Free Wheels genau das machen, was dem Fahrer in frÃ¼herer Zeit passiert ist. Mag selbst der Fahrer noch so vertraut mit seinem Free Wheel sein, so kann er doch nicht momentan den Kettengang einschalten, so daÃ er das Rad auch mit den FÃ¼Ãen in seiner Gewalt hat; ein plÃ¶tzliches Kontratreten und die dadurch bewirkte Funktion der Bremse wird ihm auch nur Unheil bringen. Schon aus diesem Grunde halte ich die Konstruktion des Free Wheel fÃ¼r eine absolut verfehlte, und wenn man noch bedenkt, daÃ der Mechanismus das Rad weitaus komplizierter macht, so ist es mir doppelt rÃ¤tselhaft, wie man einer solchen Sache sein Interesse zuwenden kann.
*DaÃ die Konstruktion Ã¼berdies noch andere Nachteile hat, die Ã¼berdies schwer ins Gewicht fallen,* wie z.B. Ãberwindung des toten Punktes (jeder, der schon einmal auf einem Motordreirade mit ausschaltbarem Kurbelgetriebe gesessen war, hat hierfÃ¼r den besten Beweis gehabt), will ich gar nicht weiter beleuchten. Ich kann Ihnen auf Ihre Frage, ob ich mich der Fabrikation von Free Wheels zuwende, nur erwidern, daÃ ich dies nicht im geringsten beabsichtige und dieser Erfindung keinen Augenblick Zeit widme, so gerne ich fast jeder Erfindung mein Interesse entgegenbringe, die eine Neuerung ist zur Vereinfachung des Radmechanismus oder zur Sicherheit des Radfahrers. Wenn sich bereits andere Firmen von erstem Ruf heute mit dem Free Wheel abgeben, so mÃ¶gen sie dies ruhig tun, denn es geschieht nur in der Absicht, Neuerungen, und wenn solche auch nutzlos sind, in die Welt zu setzen. Es wird meiner Ansicht nach mit dem Free Wheel genau so ergehen wie mit den seinerzeitigen bonded gears, das alle Welt momentan entzÃ¼ckte und dem viele, darunter selbst die Ã¤lteste Fabrik der Fahrradbranche, nicht unbedeutend zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Ich glaube Ihnen sohin meine Denkungsart Ã¼ber die Free Wheels genÃ¼gend klargelegt zu haben und zeichne

*Graz, 21. Oktober 1899*_


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ... da fuhren alle singlespeed




... mit SSP 400 km lange Tour de France-Etappen.
... dabei wurde Rotwein getrunken, keine Isoschwachsinnigen Getränke.
... und Baguette gegessen statt dem neumodischen Krams.


Ihr Luschen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur das:
> 
> 
> *Brauchen wir einen Freilauf?
> ...




Und da sach einer Anglizismen würden erst seit neuester Zeit die Deutsche Sprache unterwandern.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> e.
> ... und Baguette gegessen statt dem neumodischen Krams.



Ich glaube Frösche waren vor den Baguettes da


----------



## Schnegge (20. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> aber das shirt steht dir dermassen gut, dass du wohl das mad spreads bekommen musst !!! ich hoffe schnegge kann damit leben...



...ich kann damit leben, dass Michael so'n shirt trägt...  oder soll das heissen, dass ich auf meine alten Tage meine geliebten *Schwarz*töne gegen bunte Farben eintauschen soll


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja früher, da gab es noch Ehre und Anstand.



Super  

Meine Ehre heißt Treue oder was?

Hatten wir alles schon.
Manche haben daraus gelernt; Andere leider nicht.


*kopfschüttel*


----------



## volker k (20. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ohh Man!!
> 
> bin ich froh das keiner von uns auf die dösige Idee zu heiraten gekommen ist!!
> 
> Solanum




Obwohl ihr ja Gerüchtehalber heute besonders Schick gekleidet gesehen worden seid  . Wie war die Autofahrt?

Liebe Grüße 

Volker


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Traffic im FDT-Forum ist deutlich weniger geworden.
> Sommerpause?



Klaus spamt z. Zt. im Unterforum für überteuerten Edelschrott  und scheint damit voll ausgelastet zu sein.  

Seit dem hat zwar die Quantität ab-, die Qualität der Beiträge aber zugenommen.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2006)

Die Ergebnisse der letzen Tage sollten uns zeigen, dass es so nicht weiter geht. Es wurde allen hier im Forum großes Kino geboten, doch wir sollten inne halten ehe es hier weiter eskaliert. 

Es ist doch so wie immer, *jeder *ist davon überzeugt, dass er Recht hat, und so ist jedes Mittel legitim sein Recht durchzusetzen. Dass er selber damit zur Lachnummer im Forum wird ist ihm scheinbar egal. 

Wir alle würden davon profitieren, wenn die Streitereien unter vier Augen geregelt würden. Die Gelegenheiten dazu werden von ganz alleine kommen.

Ich hoffe, es wird wieder ein friedliches nebeneinander aller (ehemaligen) FDTler möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Du alter Brandstifter Du ....  

Lass es doch einfach mal


----------



## Lipoly (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus spamt z. Zt. im Unterforum für überteuerten Edelschrott



das ist der neid der besitzlosen (weißen) schwuchtelbiker


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2006)

Lars, 
muss das wirklich sein?

Könnte man nicht wieder Toleranz und Respekt zeigen?


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2006)

Komm lieber heute Abend mit ins 7GB.


----------



## Lipoly (21. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Komm lieber heute Abend mit ins 7GB.



ich muss endlich mal zur fahrschule mit ich innerhalb diesen jahres auchmal fertig werde sonst wäre ich dabei(mit dem cube)



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Lars,
> muss das wirklich sein?
> Könnte man nicht wieder Toleranz und Respekt zeigen?



nee deshalb auch die smiles!
aber in zukunft is mir das zu blöd mit den randgruppen über ihre errektoionsprobleme gegenüber anderen bikemarken zu reden! (damit sind M.H. und V.K. gemeint ! nicht du oder splash)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2006)

@delgado
Stelle gerade mit Entzücken fest, dass ihr euch ja so richtig lieb habt. Wenn du dich ganz traurig und einsam fühlst, kannste ja immer noch mit uns mit in's Liesertal kommen. gilt natürlich auch für diejenigen, die nicht mit rosa Handschühchen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der neid der besitzlosen (weißen) schwuchtelbiker



Solange Du unsere Schwuchtelspielchen mitmachst  darfst Du so posten.
Dann tut's eben mehr weh  beim nächsten Mal  

Und bedenke ab 28. bist Du vogelfrei   

Süße Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und bedenke ab 28. bist Du vögelfrei


...bei euch geht's zu


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> Stelle gerade mit Entzücken fest, dass ihr euch ja so richtig lieb habt. Wenn du dich ganz traurig und einsam fühlst, kannste ja immer noch mit uns mit in's Liesertal kommen. gilt natürlich auch für diejenigen, die nicht mit rosa Handschühchen fahren.



Klar haben wir uns lieb; Auch wenn Einige schon mal ein wenig verwirrt wirken  

Hab' gesehen Ihr seid nur noch Zwei  

Hab' leider schon Rennen und Tour/Bikepark geplant.

So, nun bin ich es, der Dir, zum erstem Mal übrigens, absagt.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Susi Sorglos (21. Juni 2006)




----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei euch geht's zu



Hatte Martin nicht Traffic vermisst?


----------



## Lipoly (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und bedenke ab 28. bist Du vogelfrei



29., du randgruppenmit(ohne)glied
aber das bringt dir ja nichts das ich "frei" bin!

lars


----------



## Solanum (21. Juni 2006)

also ganz normal seid ihr alle nicht oder?? 

alles hoffnungslose Fälle -alle!!


liebe grüße an alle Spinner!

 Solanum


----------



## Balu. (21. Juni 2006)

> aber das bringt dir ja nichts das ich "frei" bin!



Dann bist du aber hier raus:

http://www.artikel5.de/gesetze/juschg.html


----------



## juchhu (21. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Martin nicht Traffic vermisst?


 
Jetzt hatte ich ein so schönes Posting geschrieben.  
Doch leider hat es ein böser Databaseerror dahingerafft. 

Egal, aber deswegen nur noch das Fazit:

Treibt es nicht zu doll, und klopft wenn möglich den Susis (Synonym für Mehrfachaccounts) auf die Finger. 

Wäre doch echt schade, wenn Ihr Paradiesvögel ins Exil ausgewiesen werdet. 

VG Martin, Artenschutzbeauftragter


----------



## Lipoly (21. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist du aber hier raus:
> 
> http://www.artikel5.de/gesetze/juschg.html



na und? was bringt mir das für nachteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (21. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> na und? was bringt mir das für nachteile?



Keine!!


----------



## Susi Sorglos (21. Juni 2006)

> (Synonym für Mehrfachaccounts)



... du sollst keine anderen Susis neben mir haben !


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> also ganz normal seid ihr alle nicht oder??
> 
> alles hoffnungslose Fälle -alle!!
> 
> ...




... und das ist auch gut so  


Liebe Grüße zurück  



PS: Kollabieren Dir gerade wieder die Aminosäuren   oder ignorierst Du meine PMs love: ) mit Absicht? 

PPS: Christian ist seit Di. im Krankenhaus; Mindestens noch eine Wo.


----------



## bikekiller (22. Juni 2006)

Lieber Schnegge,

nachdem ich all diesen Kram hier gelesen habe, muss ich Dir verbieten ein mad spreads zu tragen. Überlass es dem Herrn der sich noch sortiert und Du kriegst ein eindeutiges Männershirt. Versprochen.

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Herren hier im Forum fangen werden und nicht mehr andere Kumpels durch spitze Bemerkungen verletzen. 

Übrigens ist Sommer - also rauf auf die Bikes und radeln was das Zeug hält, das lenkt sehr gut ab von sämtlichen krummen Ideen.

Schönen Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass sich die Herren hier im Forum fangen werden und nicht mehr andere Kumpels durch spitze Bemerkungen verletzen.
> 
> Übrigens ist Sommer - also rauf auf die Bikes und radeln was das Zeug hält, das lenkt sehr gut ab von sämtlichen krummen Ideen.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge  

Nur Nichts überbewerten  

Grüße  

Michael


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Der Posteingang von volker k ist voll. volker k kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

*Volkääääär*, 

kannst Du mal täglich so 30-40 PM-Plätze freiräumen.
Nur für die wichtigsten Dinge?

Lieber Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Juni 2006)

*Lioply wie sieht es mit Rittershausen vom 14 - 16.7 aus ??*

Ist nur 1 h Stunde von hier weg..

Nachdem du ja schon mit dem Kona bei Uphill Rennen erfogreich warst,
ist doch die Downhillentjungferung langsam mal fällig 

Greetz

-----------------------------------------------------
racing is living!! the time bevor and behind is just waiting


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juni 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> *Lioply wie sieht es mit Rittershausen vom 14 - 16.7 aus ??*
> 
> Ist nur 1 h Stunde von hier weg..
> 
> ...



mal sehn! ich bin eigendlich zu laam für sowas! sieht doch doof aus wenn ich letzter auf der liste bin und du erster!

wobiei, wenn du mich mitnimmst wäre das zu überlegen

lars


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem du ja schon mit dem Kona bei Uphill Rennen erfogreich warst,
> ist doch die Downhillentjungferung langsam mal fällig
> 
> Greetz



Apropos Entjungferung.

Ab sofort muss sich der Schlingel in Acht nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (29. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehn! ich bin eigendlich zu laam für sowas! sieht doch doof aus wenn ich letzter auf der liste bin und du erster!
> 
> wobiei, wenn du mich mitnimmst wäre das zu überlegen
> 
> lars



Also ich werd um einen Platz im Mittelfeld fighten..um mal realistisch zu sein.
 
Aber letzter wird immer ein anderer.. (Gilt auch für dich: Du wirst nicht letzter)
Kommt nur auf die Prioritäten an: 
Darfst keinen Defekt im Wertungslauf haben und solltest möglixhst viel auf'en Rad bleiben(also Gummiseite nach unten), der risikanteren Linie, vorziehen.


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Entjungferung.
> 
> Ab sofort muss sich der Schlingel in Acht nehmen




Ich lotse den Jungen ja gerade schon auf den legendären Rittershausener Zeltplatz..


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Wo zum Teufel ist eigentlich Rittershausen?

Wenn ich nicht nach Kühlsheim fahre, komme ich vielleicht mit ..


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zum Teufel ist eigentlich Rittershausen?
> 
> Wenn ich nicht nach Kühlsheim fahre, komme ich vielleicht mit ..




Kurz hinter Siegen..  Was ja auch unser Motto ist 

www.downhill-rittershausen.de


----------



## Balu. (29. Juni 2006)

@Lars:
Players Cup 2000 in Rittershausen war *das* besagte Rennen welches ich nach dem Training abbrechen musste ... und danach die Downhillrennen an den Nagel gehangen habe ...  

Aber ich wünsche dir dort viel Spaß   ist ne Erfahrung !


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> @Lars:
> Players Cup 2000 in Rittershausen war *das* besagte Rennen welches ich nach dem Training abbrechen musste ... und danach die Downhillrennen an den Nagel gehangen habe ...
> 
> Aber ich wünsche dir dort viel Spaß   ist ne Erfahrung !



*Besagte was*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (29. Juni 2006)

Mein letztes DH-Rennen eben ! 

Oder eigentlich nichtmal das ... ich musste eben schon nach dem Training aufgeben.
Lars kennt die Geschichte von mir ... deswegen der Hinweis.


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Lars kennt die Geschichte von mir ... deswegen der Hinweis.



die musste mir/uns wohl am samstag nochmal erklären

lars


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> die musste mir/uns wohl am samstag nochmal erklären
> 
> lars



Mir auch


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Juni 2006)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf Lipoly, zu deinem 18ten jestern  

Ab jetzt müssen wir also keine falsche Rücksicht mehr auf dich nehmen  

Wünsche Alles JUTE und immer Happy Trails


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juni 2006)

Thx!
Alle die eingeladen wurden und nicht kommen verpassen was! die neue wippe aufm northshore ist einach *BOAH EYY* wenn das ding fertig ist muss ich da erstma mim cc-radel drüber weil der zauberstab noch bei dört metäls steht bis heute nachmittag


lars


----------



## Molly (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo, L.!
Hattest du nicht gestern Geburtstag? (18?) Glückwunsch aus OWL.
Alles Gute und schönes Fest!


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juni 2006)

hey danke!

@ all
habe die neue northshorewippe fertig! das knackt und knrazt alles udn is mal übelst schwer anzufahren!
100pro das da noch ein paar leute mal seitwärts runterfallen


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hey danke!
> 
> @ all
> habe die neue northshorewippe fertig! das knackt und knrazt alles udn is mal übelst schwer anzufahren!
> 100pro das da noch ein paar leute mal seitwärts runterfallen




So, das olle Gap in Winterberg ist bewältigt. Irgendwer brüllt, der Lift macht gerade dicht, da hatte ich ja keine andere Wahl  

Gruß, Jochen

P.S. Hoffe ihr hatte Spaß am Samstag bei der Patty!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. Juli 2006)

hey ihr leuts      knn ich mich in eurem forum einfach so anmelden?



ich frag lieber bevor mich die leute lynchen! ;-)


----------



## Lipoly (3. Juli 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> So, das olle Gap in Winterberg ist bewältigt. Irgendwer brüllt, der Lift macht gerade dicht, da hatte ich ja keine andere Wahl
> 
> Gruß, Jochen
> 
> P.S. Hoffe ihr hatte Spaß am Samstag bei der Patty!


tzzzzz *neid* aber der höchste drop im funride würde erstma reichen!

zum thema spaß:  wenn du noch dabei gewesen wärst wäre es noch cooler aber mal ein paar einzelheiten:

musste allen zeigen wie toll ich bin (was ich ja auch bin ) und habe erstmal meinen eigenen northshoredrop voll verplant 

klaus war der erste gast udn der einzige das pünktlich war

frank und micha haben die zeit etwas vergessen

frank ist mit dem rad angereist und im auto abgereist, klaus umgedreht

stefan kam erst später hatte aber das härteste  bike dabei

es wurde im durchschnitt wenig bier getrunken(eigendlich nur von zwei leuten)

überraschungsgast war noch mein nachbar inkl. frau

eine kleine schwarze katze fand den splash sehr atraktiv 

die beste wheelie,stoppie,sound performance hat mein nachbar noch gezeigt und neben dem blauen,grauen,schwarzen,blauen,roten bike der radfahrer noch sein oranges bike mit motor geholt

es wurde um mitternacht mehr gegessen als am abend  



ALSO

*DU HAST WAS VERPASST!*
mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (4. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> tzzzzz *neid* aber der höchste drop im funride würde erstma reichen!



Du bist ja gar nicht bescheiden / viele meinen der Drop ist wilder  


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema spaß:  es wurde im durchschnitt wenig bier getrunken(eigendlich nur von zwei leuten)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann waere ja genug Bier fuer michda gewesen - ich hab wirklich was verpasst


----------



## bikekiller (6. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227477

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Xexano (7. Juli 2006)

Auch noch nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir an Lars, wenn auch verspätet wegen meiner 1 wöchigen Abwesenheit...  

Und die Party klingt auch nett, ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß gehabt......


----------



## bikekiller (16. August 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr leuts      knn ich mich in eurem forum einfach so anmelden?
> 
> 
> 
> ich frag lieber bevor mich die leute lynchen! ;-)




du bist doch der, der einen namen für sein radschen sucht nicht wahr ??? ohne radnamen darfste dich nirgendwo anmelden...    also wie heißt nun dein radl ?

bikekiller


----------



## Deleted 59760 (16. August 2006)

Happy birthday auch von mir Nachträglich  

lieber zu spät als nie


----------



## mbmaus (19. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, wenn auch unbekannt, aber man ist ja gut erzogen 


Gruß Maus


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2006)

Nein, das ist kein Zweitaccount von mir ....


Gruß

Mäusebärchen


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

mbmaus schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, wenn auch unbekannt, aber man ist ja gut erzogen
> 
> 
> Gruß Maus



Wieviele Monate sind vorbei ??????????????????????

Ich denke das hat dann nichts mehr mit gut erzogen zu tun, das ist jetzt nur noch peinlich. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2006)

Klaus, meldest Du das Fläätdrop-WP-Team an ....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klaus, meldest Du das Fläätdrop-WP-Team an ....?



Wie ich???? Nööö ich doch nicht ich fahr nicht mehr mit Deletanten! 

Und wer sich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, solls doch ! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (20. Oktober 2006)

@ to shed love:
Dilettanten.
(It. für "Liebhaber" )
Klar meldest du das Team an, ich muss doch diesen Winter auch wieder fahren!


----------



## mbmaus (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke das hat dann nichts mehr mit gut erzogen zu tun, das ist jetzt nur noch peinlich. 

Du bist aber kleinlich  Ich wolllte doch nur nett sein! 

Gruß Maus


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

mbmaus schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat dann nichts mehr mit gut erzogen zu tun, das ist jetzt nur noch peinlich.
> 
> Du bist aber kleinlich  Ich wolllte doch nur nett sein!
> 
> Gruß Maus



Wenn bitte kleinkariert! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bikekiller (2. November 2006)

Fläätdropper bitte anmelden zum WP !!! 

Wo seid ihr denn ?


----------



## Redking (2. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Fläätdropper bitte anmelden zum WP !!!
> 
> Wo seid ihr denn ?



Die gibt es nicht mehr wegen Fehlverhaltens wurden Sie aufgelöst.
Zwei sind in anderen Teams verteilt und der Rest macht wohl nicht mit.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht mehr wegen Fehlverhaltens wurden Sie aufgelöst.


*Haben die etwa heimlich geraucht nach dem Training????   *

Kleiner Insider für Klaus


----------



## Redking (2. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> *Haben die etwa heimlich geraucht nach dem Training????   *
> 
> Kleiner Insider für Klaus



Denunziant

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht mehr wegen Fehlverhaltens wurden Sie aufgelöst.



Kann sich juchhu nicht mal auflösen?
Eben ist wieder ein Fred verschwunden in dem er sich kritisiert sah  

Totale Zensur/Diktatur.

Traurig, traurig, ...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von hardcoreidiot
> hey ihr leuts  knn ich mich in eurem forum einfach so anmelden?
> 
> ...


ich antworte lieber spät als garnicht. Mein bike heißt maike^^ viel spaß euch noch .

(ich beobachte euch)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. November 2006)

@ all FDT Hennef

Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch MTB ?

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns "alle"(?) mal wieder bei einer Tour in/um Altenberg/Burscheid mal wieder sehen könnten...  

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Lipoly (5. November 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @ all FDT Hennef
> 
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch MTB ?
> 
> ...



du kannst ja auch zu uns kommen 
rein  logistisch ist einer von burscheid zu uns weniger aufwand als 5 von uns nach burscheid


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. November 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> du kannst ja auch zu uns kommen
> rein  logistisch ist einer von burscheid zu uns weniger aufwand als 5 von uns nach burscheid


Auch einverstanden: wie weit ist es denn von Altneberg nach Hennef...?
Und was für eine Tour (und wann) würdet ihr denn so anbieten: Km, Hm, ... (auch GS...?)


----------



## volker k (5. November 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Auch einverstanden: wie weit ist es denn von Altneberg nach Hennef...?
> Und was für eine Tour (und wann) würdet ihr denn so anbieten: Km, Hm, ... (auch GS...?)




Hallo Bernd.

Also ich glaub ich werde den Part fürs GS übernhemen


----------



## volker k (5. November 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @ all FDT Hennef
> 
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich noch MTB ?
> 
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil nur noch wenn die Sonne scheint. Ansonsten verweise ich einfach mal auf meine Signatur 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. November 2006)

In 55 Minuten geht es los kommt noch wer mit??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (5. November 2006)

drei zwei eins


----------



## Race4Hills (13. November 2006)

machst du gerade URLAUB frank?


----------



## Redking (13. November 2006)

Wird das hier jetzt auch geschlossen wenn ich das hier reinschreibe??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (10. Dezember 2006)

Existiert das FDT noch?


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> Existiert das FDT noch?



Nein, heißt jetzt DIHMB  

Willst Du Mitglied werden oder warum fragst Du?


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (11. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nein, heißt jetzt DIHMB
> 
> Willst Du Mitglied werden oder warum fragst Du?



Erläutere mir bitte erst einmal DIHMB 
Was is das fürn Haufen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> Erläutere mir bitte erst einmal DIHMB
> Was is das fürn Haufen?



Frag besser nicht, das willst Du gar nicht wissen... 

Und selbstverständlich existiert das FDT noch - zumindest als Geisteshaltung. Ist so etwas wie die Vorstufe zum KTWR...


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

Man , hier is ja gar nichts mehr los , so werden wir nie größtes Lokalforum 

Habt ihr etwa alle wieder das Ufer gewechselt?

Ein trauriger
Max


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Man , hier is ja gar nichts mehr los , so werden wir nie größtes Lokalforum
> 
> Habt ihr etwa alle wieder das Ufer gewechselt?
> 
> ...


...hier gehts mir ein bißchen zu viel ums MTBén - außer in diesem Thread...

darum bin ich ja ins KTWR gewechselt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

..man muss ja schließlich weiterkommen im Leben 

KTWR????

Kölner Tunten westlich des Rheins ?  also doch anderes Ufer!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Dezember 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...hier gehts mir ein bißchen zu viel ums MTBén - außer in diesem Thread...
> 
> darum bin ich ja ins KTWR gewechselt...



Tja,

deine aktive Zeit haste schnell hinter dich gebracht. Allerdings könte man auch sagen, in diesem Forum geht's ein bisschen zu wenig um's Biken und deswegen bin ich im KTWR - Geschmacksache.

Vielleicht isses ja auch nur die alljährliche Winterstarre, verbunden mit dem aktuellen Stealthmodus diverser Mäuseriche hier. Angeblich hat unser Ex-Mod ja auch 'nen Anruf von oberer Stelle bekommen - auf der Arbeit!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> deine aktive Zeit haste schnell hinter dich gebracht....



Wie kommst Du auf die Idee...


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. Dezember 2006)

Hä???
was is denn nun DIHMB???


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> Hä???
> was is denn nun DIHMB???




Ein elitärer Club könnte man sagen; Wo Leutz wie Du net reinkummen ...  

Ich bin übrigens erster Vorsitzender und Volker   Geschäftsführer  
.....


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ein elitärer Club könnte man sagen; Wo Leutz wie Du net reinkummen ...
> 
> Ich bin übrigens erster Vorsitzender und Volker   Geschäftsführer
> .....



In meinen Augen bist du noch was ganz anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (15. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ein elitärer Club könnte man sagen; Wo Leutz wie Du net reinkummen ...
> 
> Ich bin übrigens erster Vorsitzender und Volker   Geschäftsführer
> .....



Wobei wenn wir schon beim Thema sind Herr Erster Vorsitzender , denk dran ende des Monats ist die nächste Hauptversammlung   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardcoreidiot (16. Dezember 2006)

> Wobei wenn wir schon beim Thema sind Herr Erster Vorsitzender , denk dran ende des Monats ist die nächste Hauptversammlung
> [/QUOT
> 
> immer diese Andeutungen.  Hier sind auch noch Minderjährige unterwegs ^^


----------



## Lipoly (24. Dezember 2006)

Schbin aus Teneriffa wieder da......


DA MÜSST IHR ALLE MAL HIN! GEIL DA! Da ist nen 10km langer trail der NUR bergab geht, oder neee 200m geht er gradeaus den rest bergab


----------

